# My Myomectomy Experience: Part Two



## Cloudy

*Hey myomectomy ladies!

This is your new thread for reading and sharing your myomectomy experiences - happy chatting ladies!

For reference a link to the old thread can be found by clicking here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69191.msg929177#msg929177

I have also included a link to it on the Useful Thread thread

Any questions let me know!

Cloudy

Xxx

*


----------



## Vicask

Hi all

Well as I said had the myo last Wednesday. Was feeling v nervous when went in but really niceeople and hospital so all good.

The op went well, instead of 4 fibroids they took out 13!!!! Jeez, no wonder there was no space for any implantation there. So ll good

Then bout 2 days fter the op, I started having lots of bladder problems , like really excruciating cystitis, as u can I imagine, running to the loo every 2 mins was not great. Lots of test eat done and they think I have a bladder infection from the catheter. so I've had to stay in for an extra 3 days whilst they monitor me, still here now. Or literally has been the most painful thing I have ever had happen!

So hopefully will be going home tomorrow, I'm getting a bit of cabin fever! Hope everyone is ok and your upcoming appointments/recovery is doing well

Vicki xx


----------



## Amy76

Wow Vic congratulations on getting your fibroids removed, sounds like you have had a really rubbish time getting an infection though. I only had 5 fibroids removed and that seemed like a lot! I hope your recovery improves and you are able to go home really soon .
Billy I hope your recovery is going well and Lisa I hope you get a date through soon.
Amy x


----------



## Vicask

So i misunderstood what he had told me, probably because I was completely out of it after the operation. Instead of 4 fibroids it was 30!!!!!! 13 , 30 sounds the same doesn't it when you are out of it.
Back home today, feels weird and worried now I'm going to split something or break my stitches or something. Anyone know if that is difficult or easy?
Thanks


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Vicki! Pleased you're fibroid-less and wow! That's quite a number you had! Sucks that you've had a urine infection tho.... Flipping catheters... Hopefully you will be on the mend now.
It is possible to split your stitches but you would probably have to do something fairly strenuous methinks, just take it easy and im sure you'll be fine xx

Hi Amy..... Still waiting on a date 😔 x


----------



## alidanyelle23

Hey everyone, I am new to the board but I have been reading for a while. I am due to have a myomectomy next week Tuesday. I found out I had fibroids a year ago this week. I have three fibroids in my stomach, two are 11 cm and 1 is 17 cm. I am a bit nervouse because I don't know what to expect and a bit worried something will go wrong, but I am thankful for a forum like this that can keep my mind at ease by reading other people experiences.


----------



## Amy76

Hello alidanyelle, good luck with your operation on Tuesday. I think it is natural to be nervous, I am 12 weeks post op now and the anticipation of surgery was definitely the worst bit especially not having been to hospital for anything before. I hope it all goes well  
I hope everyone else is doing ok.
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi alidanyelle I'm in the same position as you but I am still waiting for a date for my surgery. I'm sure like Amy says you will be fine. Good luck and keep us posted x

Hi Amy hope you're doing ok x


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa, it seems so unfair that you are still waiting for a date, I thought they had certain waiting time limits that they had to meet, have you chased them up?
I am doing well, I started back at the gym at the beginning of February and the swelling on my stomach has gone down since I finished the 10 week course of iron tablets I was on. We have an appointment at Bourn Hall in March to hopefully sort out trying another round of ivf, I still have some numb areas from surgery so that should come in handy with injections 
Amy x


----------



## BillyH

Hi All, thought I'd check in as it's been a few weeks…

Vicki - congratulations on becoming fibroid free & I can't believe there were 30, that is definitely the most I've ever heard of! Were there lots of little ones as well as big? Your bladder infection sounds horrendous, glad that's over with. I drank so much water in hospital after having the catheter out as was worried about that, seems I had a very lucky escape! How are you getting on now?

Alidanyelle - I agree with Amy, the build up to the operation is the worst, but it is not as bad as you think it will be. Glad the stories on here have helped, they were so helpful to me too. Good luck & let us know how you get on.

Lisa I really hope you're doing ok, have the hospital given you any updates? It must be so frustrating waiting.

Amy - great to know you're now back at the gym & have plans for another round of IVF!

Well I'm 6.5wks post-surgery now, can't believe how time has flown, but then realise how I'm pretty much back to normal activities & know I've come a long way. Everyone was right that you'll feel better before you actually are - at 4wks my GP suggested another 2wks off, which I wasn't quite certain of but was keen to make the most of time off work(!), but when I went back for my follow up last week I told her she was right, I definitely needed the 6wks initially suggested. I feel much more like myself now & today I officially went back to work! Well I worked from home, back in the office tomorrow. Luckily my manager has been great & has agreed a phased return building up hours, travel etc over 4wks, so I just need to make sure it happens now, as after just a day of catching up it feels like I've never been away! But overall I'm so pleased with how things have gone & am kicking myself for putting this off for 7yrs - but I guess now was the right time for me! 

xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I know 😔 it feels like forever... Well it is actually over 20w now I have officially breached the 18ww.. I had a letter a couple of weeks ago apologising for the delay due to unprecedented demand for emergency beds, I know this is true as it's the same trust I work in but still... I'm not getting any younger and could do with this being done and dusted! Still... I'll be a patient patient and continue to wait! What choice do I have huh! x

Hi billy! Great to hear you're doing so well... Wow I can't believe you're back at work that's amazing! I'm not doing so bad... I could be worse I guess. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer x


----------



## andade

Hi all,

I have been lurking a while.  I am due to have an open myomectomy for intramural fibroids in May.  I have previously had submucosal fibroids removed through key hole surgery and I didn't do too well.  I took a while to wake up from surgery, my breathing was affected and I had a wound infection in one of the incisions so I was disappointed when I was informed of this impending surgery!
Sorry for the negative start! 

Reading everyone's stories is really reassuring , as I am not looking forward to it and my body doesn't like surgery. 
I have my MRI tomorrow, so they can get a better look at size and position.

Xmaslisa, can't you get the fertility clinic to try and chase up the surgery as it is impacting on your fertility journey?  I suppose I was lucky, as my clinic is in the hospital and the consultant generated up to four different appointments including surgery date during our appointment two weeks ago.

Hope all is well with everyone and recoveries are smooth.
Andade, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello
Lisa I think 20 weeks is long enough for you to be patient, if it was me I would contact my gp or consultant and start chasing regularly to get a date for surgery, ultimately you need the surgery and the sooner it is done the sooner you can recover and decide what your next step is, it seems so unfair that you are still waiting. 
Billy I am pleased to hear your recovery is still going well, I hope you manage to sort out a phased return to work and don't end up doing too much!
Andade I hope your MRI goes well, I heard that the risk of infection is much lower with open surgery than keyhole and hopefully they will be able to alter your drugs so your recovery is better than your previous surgery.
Hope everyone else is doing ok
Amy x


----------



## Vicask

Hi all

Lisa- what a pain in the backside you have to wait so long. Could you not speak to someone about your symptoms (I don't know what your symptoms are) and kind of exaggerate them to try to get in quicker? Is so unfair that you have to wait for so long

Andade- try not to worry about the surgery, hopefully this next procedure will be a lot smoother

Allidanyelle, how did you get on? I hope everything went well, I'm sure you still feel a bit out of it but things will settle down.

Amy- sounds like things are really going well and almost back to normal. Interested to hear about the stomach situation, I have like a spare tyre which has gone down but not looking great to be honest! Wanted to start swimming to get rid of it, but my local pool is closed unti, end March, grrrrr..... So not sure how I can get trid of it, cos I can't to any strenuous excel isle as only 3 weeks post op

Anyway AFM , bladder infection pretty much gone, pain has gone, just weeing a bit more than normal! Stomach is still very tender, the wound looks ok, walking quicker than previously and building up my walking. Some days I feel fine and other days I feel tired in the afternoon, but am improving every day. So no regrets.

Hope everyone is ok, sorry if I be missed anyone

Vicxxx


----------



## andade

Thanks for the reassurance guys! 

Glad to hear that everyone who had surgery is doing well!
Vic, really impressed that you feel well enough to go swimming three weeks post-op!  Gives me hope.


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh thanks guys I think I may email my consultants secretary after this set of nights and see if I can find out more xx


----------



## alidanyelle23

Hey guys, 

My operation went well, I stayed in hospital for 3 nights and came home yesterday. I had 3 fibroids and the largest one was as big as a grapefruit. The consultant tried keyhole and then did open surgery to remove them. 
Most of the time it feels tight around the stomach and the last two days it has started to sting. The bleeding from the scar has stopped and I am allowed to shower but haven't because getting into the shower would cause too much discomfort.  I have also found it difficult to sleep comfortably, at the moment I have four pillows to rest my head on and a cushion to support my back.  

I will keep you updated 

Alicia


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Alicia pleased to hear your surgery went well and your recovering at home now x


----------



## Amy76

Hi Alicia it's good to hear your operation went well, for the first few nights when I came out of hospital I found it most comfy sleeping on my back with a pillow under my knees, hope your recovery goes well.
Lisa I hope your consultants secretary is able to help with getting a date for surgery.
Vic it sounds like your recovery is going well, I stuck to walking for the first 8 weeks after surgery as I had frozen my gym membership for 2 months, it is temping to try and do more especially if you are feeling good but don't do too much!
Amy x


----------



## Vicask

Hi to all

Well done Alicia, that sounds like a massive fibroid! Well done for getting rid. My scar also feels tight and also stung at first, I'm sure that normal because my scar is progressing fine now according to my surgeon.
I found sleeping with lots of pillows helped as well and after about 2 weeks I could go back to normal pillows!!
Xmas- any news on op dates?
Andade- any news from the MRI?
I had another check with my surgeon yesterday and everything going fine, he said that I can swim, and also do yoga which I'm really pleasd about as I did classes before the op so I'm starting that again this week, and obviously will keep walking, doing about 45 mins a day walking at the moment. 
Booked a celebratory hair appointment and beauty treatments for end March which will be 8 week post surgery so I can get back into the land of the living and celebrate getting back to normal!!
Vic xx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 
Alicia - Glad to hear that the surgery went well. It's amazing how big these fibroids can be. Bet you feel much better that they are out now.
Lisa - How's the chasing up for a surgery date going?
Vic - really impressed with your recovery.  You must be very pleased! I like the idea of celebratory treats! 
Had the MRI last week but have to wait for my follow up appt to get results which isn't until the end of April! My consultant thought I would have a long wait to get an appt for the MRI and so gave me a late follow up. So I'm calling every day to see if there are any cancellations as I can't wait over two months for feedback! Getting fed up calling. 
My pre-surgery assessment is before then!
Sometimes it seems like everything is against me moving forward on this journey. 
Sorry! Lost myself in negativity. 
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## alidanyelle23

Hey guys,

First week finished on Tuesday but not without a bang, found myself in hospital again after fainting and passing out for a few minutes after I felt a sharp pain in my stomach that got worse. In hospital fainted twice, once in the toilet and again in the corridor, they conducted all different test and found nothing wrong. They gave me something to get the bowels moving and told me to eat more and drink a lot of fluids.

I am sleeping with a plank of wood up against the head board to support my back and to help me with my breathing, don't ask where I got this from but it's seems to be working. Hopefully when the sitiches are out and the cold has gone I can back to sleeping normally.

Trying to think of thingsI can do for the next 6 weeks, might have to get a few hobbies

Andrade-keep calling them and don't up give up. Can they get the doctor to call you and discuss the feedback?

Alicia


----------



## andade

Hi Alicia,
Sorry to hear that you have had a bad first week! 
Are they saying that the pain and fainting spells were due to constipation? Didn't know that you could faint from that!

Hopefully, the rest of your recovery will be much smoother. 
Catch up on some box sets or you can develop your artistic side. 

I might ask them but I doubt it, as it's NHS.  I can only but try, as it won't do any harm in asking. Thanks!
Take care


----------



## alidanyelle23

Hi Andade

I have never heard of it either. The first time  I think was down to the pain in my stomach being too painful, I cannot even describe the pain but everything just felt tight and sharp pain was in the centre and was building. The second and third time, I think it was a mixture of constipation and stress.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Alicia blimey! You poor thing 😦 sounds a bit rubbish and having a cold aswell... Hopefully you will start to improve now.... People at work keep on telling me to watch various things but I'm saving them up for post surgery 😊 I will be  ploughing my way through lots of box sets methinks! Hope this week is better 

Andade no nearer to a date unfortunately it seems I'm not the only one past their 18ww within our trust... Cons of the nhs I guess.. Bad news I've no idea how much longer I'll be waiting. Guess I'll have to stay patient if I don't wanna pay
Lisa x


----------



## Natty-dee

Hi guys. I'm due for a open mymectomy on Thursday and I'm soooo scared!! Can anyone give me low down on the ins and outs please! Thanks!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello natty-dee, the waiting and anticipation before surgery is definitely the worst part, I had open myomectomy at the end of November and had 5 fibroids removed and wasn't sure what to expect as I had never had surgery before. I was in hospital for 2 nights and it was nowhere near as bad as I expected. I would recommend some big knickers for post surgery as your stomach will probably be swollen and ones that come up high above your scar are much comfier in the first few days. Also mints are meant to be good to help with bloating after your operation. Good luck for Thursday, if you have any questions let us know.
Amy x


----------



## Natty-dee

Thanks Amy! I just don't seem to be able to get any answers from anyone. My surgeon is very flippant and I don't know what to expect. I've been on meds for 3 months to try and shrink the intruder but it has only shank by 1 cm and I'm a little downhearted. I'm scared of everything hospital related. Cannulars, catheters, drains..... I'm scared of having the morphine after as I'm scared of being sick....oh I feel like a right tit but they are my fears! Xxx


----------



## andade

Hi Natty,

I have only had a laparoscopic myomectomy and I'm due to have the open one in May.

I would suggest reading this thread and Part One http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69191.0

Not sure how to get it as a hyperlink. Also have a read of the useful threads and links in this section, as it has links to success stories and all you need to know about fibroids etc.

Hope this helps!
Andade


----------



## Amy76

Hello natty-dee, I was on esmya for 12 weeks but I have no idea whether it reduced the size of the fibroids before surgery as I was never really told much about numbers, size or location of mine. I think it is also meant to reduce the blood supply to make the surgery easier so I am sure your medication will have helped.
I have a big phobia about being sick but I told the anaesthetist when they came round before the operation and he said he would give me extra anti-sickness drugs and I was fine.
I was given some tablets whilst I was still on the ward so by the time I went down for surgery I was already a bit drowsy and hardly noticed the cannula going in and don't remember anything else until I woke in the recovery room. The idea of a catheter isn't great but you will be grateful for it and not having to get up and go to the toilet! I had a vacuum drain which was removed the day after surgery and again it sounds worse than it is.
I know it is all quite scary but it really isn't as bad as we imagine it to be.
I hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions or worries and I will try to help.
Good luck & let us know how you get on.
I hope everyone else is doing ok.
Amy x


----------



## Natty-dee

Thanks all. 
I'm still so nervous and scared but seeing your replies is making things a bit clearer. Tomorrow morning is operation day so will repost when I'm able to. Thanks again xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi natty hope all went well with your surgery xx


----------



## Natty-dee

Well it's the day after surgery. The surgeon was removing a fibroid 6cm in diameter but when he opened me up it was 12cm with a smaller one attached to my bowel behind it!! Was filled with 3 pints of water and a drain fitted which was removed this morning. That was not pleasant!!!! I was also given a spinal block with morphine to help with the pain after surgery instead of a pta. If your ever offered one... Take it!! It was amazing!! Have been out of bed and had a wash all by myself but I'm exhausted as im not sleeping on the ward. The staff are adamant I'm going home tomorrow however I can't say I'm happy about it as I don't feel ready too! Can you ask to stay? I'm not sure how it works! Thank you all for commenting back and for your advise!! Xx


----------



## andade

Hi Natty!
Glad to hear the surgery wen't well.   Wow, 12 cm! When did they last measure the broids, as that's a big difference to what you were expecting. I am impressed that you are moving about and posting on FF already. Thought you might be too tired.

Don't push yourself too much and at least if you're released, you can have a sleep in your own bed and get up when you want. 
Hope the rest of the recovery is just as smooth.
Hi to everyone else and hope you are all fine.
Andade,x


----------



## Amy76

Hello natty it's good to hear your surgery went well, I hope you are at home recovering now & getting looked after.
Amy x


----------



## Natty-dee

Hi ladies!!!
At home and recovering well now. Thank you!! 
Andade, I had a scan last Monday. 3 days before my surgery so that my surgeon had got a rough idea what was going on. However when he opened me up, the fibroid was growing around my womb round the outside and at the back mainly and there was a smaller one hiding behind that one. I had said from day one that he would open me up and have the shock of his life and he did. The smaller one behind has attached itself to my bowel so he had to chip away to get that one off successfuly. When he came to see me the day after he said that if I would have waited another 6 months to have this done he would have been performing a full hysterectomy as it was so bad! Scary! He then filled me with 3 pints of fluid and anethsetic, popped a drain in and gave me a spinal block for a few hours to help with the pain. I was given oramorph codeine paracetamol and ibuprofen to cope with the pain and I was fine. I'm only on paracetamol and ibuprofen now. 👍
I was wondering though, how long will the swelling and bruising take to go down as I look 9 months pregnant and it's bloody sore!! Thanks for all your replies!! Xxxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Wow! Natty you're doing so well!!! I hope it continues 😊 this is what I'm scared of... I'm praying I don't end up witha hysterectomy.... 

Well guys Ive had a provisional date for 15th April! So fingers crossed it stays in April and doesn't get cancelled! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa I am so pleased you have finally got a date for surgery  

Natty it sounds like it was lucky they did your surgery when they did. My surgeon ended up leaving a couple of small fibroids less than 1cm as he said he didn't think they would be a problem and I would have had no uterus left if he had tried to remove them aswell. I wasn't sure whether to respond to your question about swelling as I didn't want to depress you but my stomach was swollen for 10 weeks!!!!!! I was on a high dose of iron tablets after surgery and as soon as I stopped taking them the swelling went down so hopefully your swelling will go down much sooner. I think the bruising went down pretty quickly though.

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Amy x


----------



## andade

Natty, it's a good thing you had the surgery when you did!  Hopefully, your recovery will be fine.
Xmas Lisa - Excellent news about the surgery date! 
You're actually going to have it exactly a month before me! I'll be asking you for tips! 
Hope everyone else is ok and recoveries are going well.


----------



## Natty-dee

10 weeks?!?! Wow!! I'm lucky that my fibroids were growing around the back of my womb and not inside or I think it may have been twice as bad!!
I'll persivere knowing that it's all over and done with!! I'm taking arnica and have been taking it for a month or so before hand too. It cuts down on some of the bruising and swelling. 
Ladies the only advise I can give us BIG PANTS!! I live mine and they were my best investment! 👍🙈
Thank you all for your advise and support! Let me know if I can help with anything while it's fresh in my head! Good luck!!! Thinking if you all!!! Xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Well guys got some hospital supplies today whilst shopping mint tea big pants and earplugs are going to be the way forward it seems! I can honestly say I'm s******g my self!!!!! 😫


----------



## BillyH

Hey Xmaslisa, so pleased that you have finally got a date! I know it's scary, but as we've all said on here - the build up is the worst bit & you've got through the longest wait of all! It'll be over & you'll be on the mend before you know it   Keep us posted on how you get on xx


----------



## LuckyE

Hi All, may I join?

I have 7 fibroids - 6 intramural and 1 subserosal - all ranging from between 10-30 mm.  My clinic want them removed as they think they'll grow and cause a miscarriage. 

I am not sure if I will have a myectomy or laparoscopy but My GP is writing my NHS referal today so we will see. 

Good luck xmaslisa.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi luckyE of course you may join! The more the merrier! Fingers crossed you will be able to have laparascopic surgery, I'm sure you'll get you're referral appt soon

Hi billy! How are you doing? The date is unofficial at the mo... I emailed the secretary and it was the date she was thinking for me hopefully I'll get it in the post any day... Looks like it'll be April regardless x


----------



## Vicask

Congrats Xmas for getting your date, I'm sure time will fly and the op will be there. Enforce you realise

Lucky- glad you've got the process going, hope you can get things done by lap which is a lot easier!

Natty- my lord, that sounds like an op and a half! Just shows what  b**gers these fibroids can be. I'm so pleased you got them in time

Hi to everyone else

Well it's almost 8 weeks since my op and I'm probably almost back to normal. This weekend have been out and about in town, met friend for lunch, going to the hairdressers later. Still get a little tired after a busy day but not too much,

However, going into work for 2 days next week and I'm dreading it!! Lots of changes in my company and things are pretty stressful. I don't think it will hamper any recovery because if I feel v tired I'll just work from home or take a sick day, but it would be so nice to just be able to float around and recover to my own schedule. Fat chance!!!

Xxx


----------



## margie_may

Hi everyone...I am going to Cyprus next month (Nicosia) for an open myomectomy. I was in North Cyprus this year, got pregnant, but then had an early miscarriage. My womb is distorted by a fibroid, so decided on the op as I`m sure that caused my miscarriage. It was 5cm I think and 3 small ones (but from reading your stories could be more). In 2011 I had a submucosal hysteroscopic myomectomy in Prague, Czech Republic. Stayed there 2 nights and was fine. This time I`m due to spend 5 nights in Cyprus, 2 in hospital, 3 in a hotel. Bit scared...has anyone been there for abdominal myomectomy?


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi margie-may  I am also due for an open myomectomy in a couple of weeks... How come you're going to Cyprus? Lisa x


----------



## LuckyE

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## margie_may

Hi xmaslisa and LuckyE, 
the reason I`m going to Cyprus is that I had IVF there this year, got pregnant, unfortunately had early miscarriage. Had distorted uterus due to the fibroid, so was going to go to Czech Republic where I had a hysteroscopic myomectomy to remove a submucosal fibroid in 2011, but my doctor at Cyprus said did I trust them enough not to damage my endometrium, anyway, she is now going to do the op.
I had a quote from 2 UK hospitals just for a hysteroscopic myomectomy, it costs £5000! Just to let you all know the same op cost me £750 in Czech Republic.


----------



## Amy76

Hi margie-may sorry to hear about your miscarriage  . I take it you will have someone travelling with you to look after you? Have you checked with your airline that it is ok to fly so soon after surgery? I had open myomectomy at the end of November and stayed in hospital for 2 nights and wasn't massively impressed that my dad decided to drive me home via some road humps so not sure I would have wanted to spend time in airports or on aeroplanes so soon after surgery!

How are you doing Lisa? Not too much longer to wait for your surgery.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Amy x


----------



## margie_may

Hi Amy.
I`m going alone, my husband can`t get time off work. I think I`ll probably be tougher if I`m on my own, hopefully anyway .
The airline on the way home are expecting a disabled person. I`m right beside the toilet at the back (my usual seat of choice), so I guess I`ll be ok.
I had 2 operations in 2011, the one in Prague and the one here in London to remove a large fatty lump (hump) from my back, what a difference! I`d much prefer surgery abroad after my experience, but if you can get it on NHS, why not. It will be in hospital 2 nights, then I`ll stay at a hotel for 3.


----------



## LuckyE

Margie_May - if I trusted my clinic abroad I'd have it with them.  I trust my greek clinic but it's 4000 Euros - it's cheaper than UK but it's still expensive. I'm hoping to get help on the  NHS. 

I don't think I could go over to czech and have mine done without cycling with them first. Sounds like you really trust your clinic.


----------



## margie_may

I really trust them. I was going to Czech Republic initially for ivf and my doctor there sent me to his friend, who was a gynaecologist to have the op. Unfortunately, I had to abandon the transfer due to personal problems and by the time I could go, I was too old under Czech law, you have to be 49 or under. (was 51) I then went to Cyprus and am so glad I did.


----------



## margie_may

4,000 euros wouldn`t really be worth it because you would still need flights and a few days hotel accomodation.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I'm ok thanks-just working myself up a little at the thought of surgery at the mo! Only natural I guess... Still it needs to be done and I'm sure ill be better for it afterwards. 

How are you doin? x


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa only natural to be a bit worried about surgery but definitely worth having & I'm sure you will feel better after it is done. I am doing well & due to start next round of ivf at the beginning of May so just over a year since the last one. Hopefully the surgery will have increased the chance of success as they seemed quite concerned about the fibroids being a problem before.
Hope you have a nice weekend.
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

thanks Amy and I wish you lots of luck with the ivf too x


----------



## che1182

Hi Lisa,

Congrats on your date. With my first op I had a date for dec, then they called in October on a Tuesday and asked if I wanted the op on Friday! (Friday the 11th of October to be exact!) so like you I had little time to get organised but it's also little time to get yourself wound up! The worst thing for us is we know too much - it makes it harder I reckon not easier. 

You will be fine though - trust me. I'm an ED nurse! 

Xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha ha! Thanks Chell an ED nurse I can trust 😉 we are the worst I def agree! Just want it sorted now so hopefully I can have a go at trying to concieve! xx


----------



## BillyH

Hi Xmaslisa! Just wanted to wish you lots of luck & good wishes for your op - has it been confirmed for this week? You've had a long wait but I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end to get everything sorted. Thinking of you   & let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa I just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your surgery I hope it all goes well, don't forget the big knickers and mints! Let us know how you get on  
Hi Billy how are you doing? Hope you are fully recovered and doing well.
Amy x


----------



## BillyH

Good point Amy re mints & knickers - I'm still finding big knickers helpful now! Yes am fully recovered & had the all clear from the hospital a couple of weeks ago. Have had three pretty bad periods since the op, but in decreasing discomfort & heaviness, so I hope that continues as feel like I'm still waiting for some evidence that the op was worthwhile! But sure it will be, as consultant said, having a fibroid there is only going to cause ongoing problems & my having it removed increases the chances of everything improving. Hope all is well with you? xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh thanks Amy and billy! I hope there will be a bed for me Wednesday so I can get this done and dusted!  I have a 5 pkt of big knickers from m&s and a box of teapigs mint tea 👍🏻 glad you are fully recovered billy! Let's hope AF starts to behave now too! . I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I really hope you get a bed for Wednesday I will be thinking of you and looking out for updates x
Billy sorry to hear your periods have been bad since the op, my first was bad and I suddenly thought I had put my body through surgery for nothing but since then it has been fine and made me realise how much of a problem the fibroids had been causing.
I am due to start dr injections for next attempt at ivf on 24th April, I am realistic about our chances after 6 years ttc, one failed attempt at ivf and the surgery but promised myself I would do 3 attempts so when I look back I will always know that I tried my best.
Wishing you both all the best
Amy x


----------



## andade

Hi Lisa,

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow and I hope that you are managing to not stress out too much!

Your op is exactly one month before mine!

Andade, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies,

Please allow me to join you lovely ladies. I need all the support and encouragement I can get. It's going to be my 2nd open myomectomy and my nerves are all over the place. 3 miscarriages and 5 years ttc  

Friday next week the lovely Prof Manyonder of St George is ejecting my briods which I learnt are 5 with the biggest measuring up to 5mm. I can't help thinking of the whole surgery the 2nd time.

The briods grew large mid-last year while having ivf treatment. When I unfortunately miscarried at 7weeks i told my consultant I will like the briods to be evicted before any further cycles of ivf. 

I will keep us all updated on my experience and I   everything comes out well.

Hope u all have a pleasant day!

Xoxo
Browncandy


----------



## xmaslisa

Well guys I'm done... Day 2 post op still in hospital multiple myomectomy and ovarian cystectomy. Unfortunately I have stage 4 endometriosis 😥 bonus is my tubesand ovary look ok and I still have a uterus! 😃 I did lose 2 1/2 litres and had to have a transfusion.... I'm not gonna lie it's bloody painful but I've been in he shower today and catheter and PCA is down. Thanks for all your support. Lisa xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa & congratulations on finally having had your surgery, no wonder it is painful with myomectomy, cystectomy & endometriosis but it is such a relief when the surgery is over & I'm so pleased your tubes & ovary are ok & you still have a uterus, that was one of the first things I asked about when I came round.
I hope you are able to go home soon & get spoilt whilst you recover x

Hello Brown-candy sorry to hear about your miscarriages   and how rubbish to have to have another myomectomy but I guess it is right to get your body in the best condition possible before trying more ivf. Good luck with your surgery x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy hope to go home tomorrow feel much better this evening x


----------



## BillyH

Hey Lisa, congratulations on being the other side of your surgery!!! Am so pleased to hear that you've got it over & done with & the important bits are still in tact! Though does sound like you have been through the wars. Take it easy & look forward to hearing of your progress. Give us a shout if we can be of any help, xx


----------



## andade

Hi Lisa,
Glad to hear that the surgery went well.  You have had a lot done and need to take it easy. I had a laparascopic cystectomy and myomectomy 2 years ago and it took it out of me.  So I  can only imagine how you are feeling! Sorry to hear about the endo and the transfusion!  Hope the pain relief is helping to ease the pain and that you get to go home today and rest and be pampered. 
Hi Brown Candy. Sorry to hear about your journey and that you have to undergo surgery for the second time.  Hopefully, it's the last time and it will aid your efforts at trying to conceive.  Unfortunately,  the broids can be aggressive in some women and grow back pretty quickly. I'm due to have open myo next month, so another returnee.
Hope everyone is recovering well or looking forward to the next part of their ttc journey. 
Andade, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys well I made it home 😊 I feel pretty grotty but glad to be in my own bed, jeez it's really difficult to find a position to get comfy in, my back is really aching on the plus side no probs with passing urine or the other big thumbs up for lactulose definately worth taking lol!! Thanks for all your good wishes xx


----------



## BillyH

Hi Lisa, pleased to hear you're home & doing ok! One of the things I had which made a massive difference to comfort & I still like now is a V pillow - helps in bed & on the sofa to feel more supported. My back also really hurt for a while after the op, my GP said it was due to lying in the same position for so long during & post-op - but it did get better, just had to wriggle a lot! xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi billy! Yes I'm sending OH out for one of those today... I managed to sleep last night propped up by pillows and soft toys lol! It is nice to be home, hate not being able to do stuff tho and the ted stockings suck!! Hope you're ok x


----------



## andade

Hi Lisa,

Glad to hear that you are home now! 
You must be really tired.  I know when I had my laparascopic myomectomy and cystectomy, I was bone tired!
Hope you get to rest up and I totally get what you mean about finding a comfy position. Would be good to have an adjustable bed at home!
Look after yourself, xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa I'm glad you are home, I had one of those v-shaped pillows for extra support in bed & on the sofa, I also found it comfier to sleep with a pillow under my knees to start with as it seemed to stop the pulling on my stomach when I was in bed. I didn't have to wear any stockings, sounds like that was a lucky escape!
I hope you continue to improve & are well looked after x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade I would love one of those beds! Minus the plastic mattress of course!  Yup tired is not the word!! A few steps to the loo and I'm done! Still can't get comfy on the sofa so I'm still confined to the bed but I'm not stressing about it or rushing! Hope you're ok about your upcoming surgery xx

Hi Amy yes I'm having a pillow under my knees aswell... Its really tricky getting into a comfy position when you're used to sleeping on your tummy...I've got to wear these stockings for 28 days! Let's hope it doesn't get too hot until then hey! Hope you are well xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Guys what did you do if you had to cough? I had the most hideous tickly throat and tried to cough holding a pillow to support my tummy and it was just awful I had a horrible burning pain I had to find cough sweets and medicine to try and take it away so I wouldn't cough. I'm so scared it's going to happen again.....


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa sorry to hear about the coughing, I remember coughing, sneezing and laughing were all a bit painful the first few days but I don't think it lasted too long. Wish I had a solution for you but the cough sweets are probably the best idea, remember your body has been through quite a lot so it has lots of healing to do.
Wow 4 weeks with the stockings, must look really special combined with big knickers!
Take care x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol! You made me laugh Amy!! I do look rather fetching!! 😝


----------



## xmaslisa

Well guys I'm 9 days post op now, not doing too badly I don't think... Managed to walk the length of the garden yesterday a couple of times and felt quite good! Managed to actually eat my dinner at the table( bit of a struggle) and sit on the sofa fairly comfortably. Christ today I feel wiped out and have done znsoloutly nothing accept for shower 😳 is this normal? 
How much were you doing at this stage? X


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa glad you are doing ok, 9 days post op is still early so don't try and do too much, I would recommend making the most of relaxing and letting your body recover. I  think recovery varies from person to person, I was back driving after 2 weeks and able to walk about a bit but you do notice getting tired easily. Make the most of having people look after you and do stuff for you, I miss it now I am recovered!
Take care x


----------



## BillyH

Hi Lisa, sounds like you're doing really well but I agree with Amy - everyone told me not to overdo it & I didn't think I particularly was, then my body would tell me & I'd really realise what they meant! I also used to have to sit/lie down for a bit after a shower & think probably the first couple of weeks were a bit of a wipe out. Coughing was awful - I had a really tickly cough from the tubes down my throat during surgery & was continuously having to drink water & suck sweets, but then when I had to cough I grabbed a pillow to hold my stomach which felt a bit better. Then the physio came round & made me do chest-clearing exercises cos she wondered if I had fluid stuck cos of my cough & that was horrendous! I also had to wear those stocking for 2wks & combined with the big knickers & baggy clothes, it's definitely not a glamourous experience! Just take things a day at a time, I'm hardly ever unwell so it was a shock to me to not be able to do stuff, but I found I'd look back now & again & realise that I had made real progress even if it didn't feel like it at the time - just think how far you've got in 9 days! xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh billy I can sympathise with the tickly cough thing, I could've cried everytime I attempted to cough! I still have medicine and throat sweets next to me now! I also have to lie down after the shower it wipes me out quite a bit... I guess I'm not doing too bad and wil just have to take each day as it comes.. 
You're right Amy! I probably will miss it afterwards lol!
Thanks both xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa just checking in to see how you are doing?
Hope things are improving and you are finding it easier to move about and get comfy x
Hope you are doing ok billy?
I am on day 4 of dr injections today, turns out my stomach isn't as numb from the surgery as I had hoped!
Take care ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy good thanks I've actually been sat down stairs now for 3 days running moving is a little easier... Had a couple of days where I felt id taken a step backwards but seems to be improving again now. I guess I've just got to be careful not to do too much too soon, thanks for asking. What injections are you having? xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa
I'm doing down reg injections for next round of ivf, need to have a scan on 13th may to check everything is healed ok after surgery to start stims hopefully that day, with egg collection provisionally booked for w/c 25th may.............which will be exactly 6 months and one day since op!
Pleased to hear you are a bit more mobile, remember it isn't yet two weeks since your surgery so don't do too much.
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh right! I know absolutely nowt about fertility stuff! I have my fingers crossed that it all goes ok with your scan and you can proceed, hopefully this will be your time... Keep me posted xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies, 

Am sorry I went away for awhile. So as I earlier said, I was scheduled to do a second open myomectomy on Friday. I went into the theatre by 12noon and had 12 broids evicted. The surgeon said it was a difficult operation. All my bits got stucked together including my bowel due to scar tissues from previous surgery. They tried to repair whatever they could but however my 2 tubes were blocked and stuck together with the 2 ovaries.

Only option for pregnancy according to the dr is ivf. I am due to leave the hospital today being Day4 post-op but I now have a urine infection due to maybe catheter or the uterine ballon that was inserted. Anyway they  will give me some antibiotics to take home. 

It's was a bikini line incision and my tommy is sore and swollen. I have been taking regular pain killers. And am advice to only go back for fertility treatments after 6 months.

Am sorry that am not doing personals cos am typing with my phone, when am home and settled I will come back here. It's gonna be a long drive home.

Hope u ladies are enjoying the beautiful weather!


----------



## xmaslisa

Awwww brown candy sounds like you've been through the mill too! Hope you make it home relatively comfortably.... I didn't enjoy that bit much!! Take care and get plenty of rest x


----------



## andade

Hi all!
Lisa - Glad to hear that your recovery seems to be going well. It's great that you are not stuck in your bedroom all the time!
I hope that you take it easy and don't try to do too much.  Hope the coughs have eased up as well.

Amy - Hope you are not suffering too much from the DR medication, as I know that you can suffer a range of symptoms.  I bet you have been wanting the feeling in your tummy to come back since surgery and now I bet your wishing the numbness was back!  Hope your scan goes goes well, so you can get started on stimms.  That's what all this surgery  is about to help us on this TTC journey!

Brown Candy - Sorry to hear that the surgery was difficult and that you have these complications.  Hopefully, the adhesions won't impact on your IVF.  Shame that you have contracted a urine infection.  Hope it clears up soon. Are they still going to send you home today?  Hope you get to go home soon!

AFM- Went for my follow up appt today to discuss my MRI scan.  I thought there was one fibroid but apparently there are 10 intramural broids and one small potential sub-mucosal.  I was a bit surprised and I wasn't too happy with consultant that I saw.  If I had never had surgery before or been on this thread and done lots of research, I would have probably left in tears as he wasn't very empathetic and seemed to want to rush through the appt.  Even when DP asked a question because he is concerned, rather than answer he responded with posing another question to DP.  Anyway, hopefully my pre-op goes much better.
He also said recovery of 4 - 6 weeks. Personally, I think 4 weeks is a bit ambitious!  

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade sorry you had such a rubbish consultation... You'd think being a gynae consultant he would be a bit more empathetic! Let's hope next time is better, I'd def say 4weeks is very optimistic! I've been told more like 8-12 weeks going back to my job- although I guess it depends on how physical it is... Anyway keep us posted, I'm doing much better, just chilling! x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies

Brown-candy sorry to hear your surgery was more difficult than expected, I hope you are feeling better and the antibiotics are helping and you have been allowed home x

Andade I am doing well, only day 5 of dr and another 13 days to go before I can hopefully start stims if the scan shows everything has healed, I thought my stomach was still quite numb but when I started injections turns out it wasn't! I hope you aren't too disheartened after your appointment, I didn't get any feedback after my mri so had no idea how many fibroids there were and even after the surgery I still only know that they removed 5 and left a couple, but I have no idea what types they were. I hope your pre-op appointment goes better and the surgery goes well, 4 weeks recovery sounds very optimistic!

Lisa pleased to see you are improving, it is only 2 weeks since surgery & it sounds like you are doing well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys quick query... So I'm just over 2 weeks post op now. We're your tummys still fairly swollen and tender? Mine is... Wound looks great really neat not red or weeping nice and dry but my tummy is still really quite tender and almost bloated looking


----------



## xmaslisa

Also how long did you continue regular pain relief for I'm still taking regular paracetamol I finish my diclofenac tomorrow and occasionally swap the last paracetamol for codydramol at night if I'm struggling contemplating swapping the diclofenac for naproxen tomorrow....


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa
My stomach was quite swollen for 10 weeks, to the point where I had scans & swabs done to check there was nothing wrong, I think it was a side effect of the very high dose iron tablets I was on as it went down as soon as I stopped them, are you on iron?
I still got pulling sensations inside for quite a while after surgery, sometimes like the stitches were tearing, but I knew it wasn't that because they dissolved after 10 days.
I stopped the pain relief quite early on as I didn't feel like I needed it but you had a lot done and it is still early days so if you feel like you need it I would carry on for longer. Have you had your 2 week post op check up?
I was also recommended bio-oil to reduce the scar once it was healed & dry so I have been using that, difficult to know how good it is as I don't know what it would have looked like before.........
Reading this back not sure it is any help but hope you are feeling well enough to enjoy the bank holiday weekend, at least the weather isn't too hot with your special stockings!
Take care
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy thanks for the post, it's reassuring to know yours was swollen too. Yes I am on iron and it was twice a day but I've stopped it to just once last week as although I was fairly anaemic when I left hospital I had been worse just from really heavy periods!! It's strange isn't it trying to get the balance right between resting and doing stuff... I keep thinking am I doing too much so completely rested today just incase! .. I haven't got follow up until July although I can email my consultant with any queries.... I'll keep an eye for now and if it doesn't improve or gets worse I'll contact him. Thanks Amy! You enjoy the BH too xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa I had to have a follow up with my gp after 2 weeks to check things were ok then back to the consultant at the hospital after 6 weeks (ended up being 10 weeks because he was on holiday!). They said to stay on the iron for 10 weeks as it takes that long for the blood cells to build up. I think each tablet was 6 times the recommended daily allowance & I was on two a day so pretty much iron woman by the end of it! Be really careful not to do too much.
Take care
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yeah I thought 1st follow up in 3 months was quite a long time a way! I guess if I'm concerned at all I can go to the GP or get in contact with my consultant, hey ho! Yeah you have to take the iron for a good couple of months for it to have any effect.... I'm on and off it all the time!!! I usually get fed up with it after a month or so drives me crackers!! 😝 I'm learning to just leave things and let go... I've literally gone from running round like a mad woman to doing absolutely nothing! It's odd! xx


----------



## BillyH

Hi Lisa, I was also quite bloated for a while & just generally uncomfortable. I was never recommended iron tablets, but I've always preferred Spatone liquid anyway as iron tablets tend to mess my stomach up. I think I must be the biggest promoter of Spatone ever, I tell everyone to use it!
I was the same as Amy in terms of pain relief, in that I didn't use it much past one or two weeks regularly but then did need it just occasionally & definitely when I got my first period. But you did have more major surgery than me so would understand that you might need stuff for longer. One funny thing I had just for a couple of days, about a month in, was a kind of sunburn feel, but apparently this is nerves coming back to life!
In terms of the wound, I've been using Vaseline & sometimes Bio-oil, but for some reason sometimes when I use the Bio-oil I get a bit of a rash so find the Vaseline keeps it from drying out but also doesn't cause any reaction.
My follow up was also 3mths afterwards, which they said was standard as by that time you can/they see how you've recovered. I just saw my GP in between, mainly to sign me off work, but was also good to check that everything I was experiencing was normal - which it was!
Take care, xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Billy thanks for your post, your experience sounds very similar to mine especially with the sunburn feeling! I've only just started to touch the wound the past day or so now it has healed and there is no scabbed areas I may put some Vaseline  on It although it does look very neat and fine. First time dressed today woo hop!
Well I've never heard of spatone so I'm off to look!! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys only me again! So I was 3/52 post op yesterday at this point how much activity were you doing? Were you doing any household chores? Were you out and about? All the literature seems to only mention lifting and vacuuming nothing else.....
Also how long after surgery did you have your 1st period? 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa how are you feeling? I was back driving at 2 weeks post op & also walking the dogs, but only off the lead to avoid being pulled about as they are a bit unruly! I would avoid the household chores for as long as possible! I was also back working odd part days in the office but only because I work for my dad & I was only sitting at my desk using the computer so nothing strenuous. I also went shopping as it was coming up to Xmas but didn't lift or carry anything. I think my first period was 3 weeks after surgery, but I had been on esmya for 12 weeks before surgery so my body was probably a bit messed up from the drugs. It is hard to judge how much to do but listen to your body and just take things easy. If it is only 3 weeks post op I'm guessing you are still wearing the special attractive stockings?!
Take care
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha! Hi Amy yup 6 days and counting!!! I can't wait to get these off!!! I think I'm doing just about right to be fair. I'm certainly not lifting, I still haven't made any proper food 👍🏻 or done any real housework! Bonus! I'm also still ordering shopping online. I'm def not gonna go back to work until at least July- I'm a nurse and I will be abused!! There's no easing my way back into that one I'm afraid! Altogether I'm not feeling too bad at all.... In fact just started season 1 of prison break lol!! Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sounds like you are doing really well after such major surgery.
I didn't even have the special stockings when I went back to the ward from surgery, will there be a ceremonial burning of them?  
Plenty of time to catch up on lots of boxsets, hopefully the weather will be good and you can do some sunbathing too before you go back to work  
I am doing well, day 15 of injections today, I have a scan next wednesday to check everything has healed ok from surgery so I can start stimming injections so really hope that goes well. I would make a rubbish nurse, I don't think my injection technique is very good & I have a phobia of people being sick!

Andade how are you doing? Good luck for your surgery next week x

Browncandy hope you are recovering well x

Hi billy x

Take care ladies

Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lucky you!!! Mine were waiting for me to put on before I went down to theatre! Which to be fair was probably for the best coz I don't think I'd have ever been able to put them on myself after!  

Yes hope all you girlies are ok xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi all!

Am sorry it's been awhile since my last update!
I became very unwell last week Saturday and was rushed back to the hospital via an ambulance behold it was uroseptsis. 

I woke up early hours of last week Saturday with shivers, cold, severe body aches and very high temperature of 39.60Degree Celcius. I could barely move a finger but managed to dial 911.

Was hospitalised for 4 days and came home on Tuesday to continue with oral antibiotics. I was weeing every hour before I went into the hospital. I felt so miserable. 

Am happy today since my surgery I did not make even a single trip to the toilet through out the night   and my wound is healing very nicely on the outside. Am having my tommy back again from such horrible swellings.

My haemoglobin was quite low and I was placed on iron tablets. The antibiotics made me make several trips to the loo for no.2 and made me very gaseous. Thank God today is final day for the course of co-amoxiclav. I am 2weeks and 2days post-op today and I have been helping out with dishes in the kitchen but nothing stressful. Though I feel quite wiped out after doing the dishes and having shower.

Xmaslisa - how are u doing Hun? My tommy tho looks quite neat and healed on the outside, I can barely touch the surgery sight. So it's quite ok to be sore and tender remember it was cut open so needs plenty time for the muscles and all things within it to heal. Am I was given ibuprofen and paracetamol but I have long reduced my intake of ibuprofen to only once in a day and last 2 days I stopped taking them but I do take paracetamol 2 x in a day. I want to be able to feel what is going on in my body without being  masked by the pain killers. 

Amy76 - you are doing very well going out driving, shopping and stuffs. Well done girl! Normally my period should come tomorrow but I will just wait and see when it shows up. I have been having pink spotting since after my surgery till now I just wonder if It will go away anytime soon. Though it's only on the tissue when I wipe ( sorry tmi).  I hope you are doing ok with ur injections I still have a long way to go before reaching that injection time. All the best dear!

Andade - how are doing now? When is ur surgery dear?

BillyH - how are doing? My follow-up is also in 3 months. I was signed off work for 8 weeks by my consultant.

How is everyone else doing?

Xoxo


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi brown-candy you poor thing! Urinary infections are grim and can make you proper poorly! 
Yes my wound site although healed lovely is really sensitive although numb to touch if that makes sense! I'm definitely moving around better and I've now got my 1st period since which is no more painful-infact less painful than pre surgery bleeding is quite heavy tho. 
Hope after your spell in hospital you now recover ok xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello brown candy sorry to hear you have been so unwell but glad you are starting to feel a bit better, take things easy & don't do too much x


----------



## margie_may

Firstly, brown candy, so sorry to hear about your infection, something I was really worried about having, as I have a history of urinary tract infections, thank god all was ok, but I think was down to my amazing experience I had in Cyprus.
Had my abdominal  myomectomy done at the British hospital in Nicosia by the amazing Dr. Firdevs who did my transfer at the beginning of the year. I went out there alone for the op, April 20. The first thing I said when I woke up after the anaesthetic was `I`m so cold` (seemingly that`s because the temperature in the operating room goes down to stop infections). Also they inject antibiotics to prevent infection. First day I was up to walk, second day the bandage was taken off, I was amazed at the neatness of my scar. 2 nights in hospital, 3 nights in hotel, then a great flight experience with Easyjet. Feel so lucky it all went so well.  21 days later feel pretty much back to normal.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Margie may I'm glad to hear all went well with your surgery x


----------



## Amy76

Margie may I'm glad you are recovering well x

Lisa is today the last day of the special stockings? Or have you decided you like them as a fashion statement now! Hope you are doing well x

Andade good luck for your surgery, if I remember right it is on Friday? x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha!!! Yep they were off today Amy! Was very tempted to burn them! It's so good to get into bed without them! I'm now not taking regular pain relief just when needed now 😊 how did the scan go? All healed? xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa hooray for a stocking free future!  
Sounds like you are doing really well with only minimal pain relief now.
Scan went ok, lots of scaring but think that was inevitable after the surgery and only a few follicles but still ok to go ahead so started stimming injections last night (now 2 injections a day) & hopefully egg collection in around 2 weeks if all goes well & we get that far.
Take care
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Brilliant news Amy! My god you're going to be like a human pin cushion! 😳 we can start trying in July.. I'm really nervous! Good luck I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, I am so rubbish at doing injections, I thought my stomach was still numb til I started injecting it! Great that you can start trying in July, is that naturally or ivf?


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy naturally for starters... If it doesn't happen then we'll be eligible for ivf I'm hoping it's a route I don't have to go down, although I'm glad it's available to us but we've never actually tried in 18 years so we'll see!! Fingers crossed! Oooo your poor tummy! I have to admit although I don't have a problem injecting others the thought of injecting myself makes me feel queasy! Lol xx


----------



## margie_may

Thanks Amy76 and xmaslisa x hope our ops have the outcomes we deserve. I was told to wait 6 months before trying ivf again, so will be trying again in October.What`s anyone elses plans?


----------



## Amy76

Exciting times Lisa, it might be worth checking ivf rules & waiting times for your ccg as with cutbacks ours recently reduced the number of rounds you qualified for & also specifies the maximum age they would fund treatment (age 40). Hopefully you won't need it but I've found ivf really isn't that bad, especially after getting through the myomectomy a few needles in my stomach are nothing! Obviously you don't come out of it with much dignity after all the internal scans & stuff but it is surprising what you get used to! x

Margie may I was told to wait 6 months after surgery before trying ivf again, I am on long protocol and if all goes to plan egg collection will be pretty much exactly 6 months after surgery x


----------



## margie_may

Hi Amy, yes 6 months seems about right...where are you having your IVF done?


----------



## Amy76

Margie may I thought the 6 months was from the start of treatment but it was only 5 months after surgery that I started my down regging injections & 6 months to potential egg collection, I am having treatment at Bourn Hall in Cambridge.


----------



## margie_may

Hi Amy, right, I will be going to Cyprus as having DE treatment. Good luck


----------



## Amy76

Margie may good luck I hope it works for you x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yes I've been told 40 is the cut off for eligibility... I'll be 37 in July so I need to get on it! Lol!! Fingers crossed for us all girls! Xx


----------



## margie_may

Thanks Amy, and you x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Sorry for being AWOL! Thanks for the good wishes.

Amy - Glad to hear that you can start stimming.  Hope all goes well with treatment and you produce some lovely follies!
Lisa - Good to hear recovery is going well and that you have got rid of those stocking.  Got a fetching pair of green ones myself!   Don't overdo it though. 
Brown Candy - So sorry to hear about your infection. Worst nightmare really. So glad that it was resolved. Hope that the rest of the recovery goes well and that you don't overdo it. Feeling wiped out is a good excuse not to do the dishes! 

Margie May - Good to hear that your my and subsequent recovery has been good.  I'm impressed by your quick recovery from open myo!  Hopefully this will aid your treatment journey.

AFM - been really hectic at work. Lots of deadlines and things to sort out before my absence, hence me being AWOL. Arrived at the hospital for 7 am and sent to the surgical centre to change. No one was allowed to wait with you until 9am!
Like Lisa, lovely stiockings (green), gown, green slippers and shower cap thingy waiting for me. Was changed within minutes of arriving and then obs, repeating info to various teams - anaesthetist,  surgeons team, surgeon etc. Urine sample given,  bloods taken again, as mine from last week we're out of date.

Went down around 10, as I was No. 2 on the list.  Think I was back in the recovery ward at around 11:50 but I did wake until 1:30. I always take ages to wake and even then I just kept dozing off. My chest was tight, like when I had my laparoscopy, so was given a nebuliser and it was still tight but couldn't have any more.
I was in the recovery ward all day, as there were no beds in my ward and then they were ready at 5th,  I  needed another nebuliser so had to give my place away and eventually got to the ward at 7. Poor DP hadn't eaten all day, as he kept waiting and they said I should be on the ward by 1PM and he didn't want to miss when I was released. Luckily, he popped out to get some food shortly before I was sent to my ward and he got me some soup.

Not too bad this morning. Had a bit of pain through the night and my position wasn't comfortable. Had a wash  so feel fresher, although that was a mission in itself!
Bleeding quite a bit and on my fourth pad !

Not sure how many braids were removed as have spoken to anyone from the team yet.

Will keep you updated and not bore you with such a long essay next time! 
Take care all, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Andade it sounds like you are doing really well, especially getting up & having a wash today. Lucky that they eventually got you a bed sorted, do you know how long you have to stay in hospital? The green stockings sound delightful! I hope you are recovering well & allowed home soon.
Take care
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade glad you're out of surgery and are ok! Hopefully you will be out of hospital soon and relaxing at home xx


----------



## andade

Hi all,
my wash was a basin by the bed!   Couldn't manage the bathroom.
Although the nurse helped me to the bathroom later and it was very tiring. TMI- been in a lot of pain, as I haven't emptied my bowels plus trapped wind compounding the abdomen pain.

Dragged myself to the bathroom this evening to freshen up but it was agony. I was too embarrassed to press the alarm so sat on the loo for ages until I got my breath back from the pain. Tried to drag myself back as dignified as possible but I don't think I was successful.  

Might be discharged tomorrow and a doctor from the gynaecological team said they removed five of the ten broids.  Will get more info at my follow up.

Thanks for thinking of me guys!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ooooo I remember that wind pain well that lasted a good week I'm sure!!! I didn't manage the bathroom for 1 1/2 days... Just about managed a basin on the table-not the most pleasant experience tho! I think day 3 I managed a shower and that although real difficult to even shuffle there made me feel loads better 😊 all I can say is thank the Lord for lactulose as soon as they offered it I took it lol!! Take care of yourself x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies!

Late post, am always lazy to type on my iPad tbh  

Thanks ladies for all the good wishes!



Andade - glad ur surgery went so fast and smooth and u are up already helping ur self as much as u can. Hopefully they should come around to tell u why only 5 broids were evicted instead of all 10. I learnt broids located on very delicate positions are left un-evicted.

Margie-may - UTI is truly horrible after surgery. Am 3weeks post op now and am feeling much better though DP makes me laugh so hard sometimes and it hurts   in my tommy. Hey and we will also be looking at a fresh cycle of icsi in October too so we can cycle together.

Amy - scar tissues are inevitable but hey in a few weeks u will be pupo And that's great news. I was told that scar tissues from my first open myo had severely affected my tubes and ovaries so that the two are stuck together but when stimulated during ivf they will be able to produce follicles with eggs. I   So. Infertility makes us throw away our dignity into the thick forest   but I careless about dignity as far as it brings my long awaited baby. And am also a Bourn Hall Cambridge girl.

Xmaslisa- goodnews that u will start ttc soon. I don't even know my chances at natural ttc anymore but am a strong believer that with God all things are possible  

AFM - just a few minutes ago my best friend announced her pregnancy and she only tried for two months after her wedding yin Feb 2015. As much as am happy for her I can't lie that am not heartbroken. I cried and cried and cried. But hey such is life, isn't it?

Av got my appointment with my fertility consultant on Wednesday and hopefully she will tell me when am most likely to start my treatment again or what to expect in the nearest future.

So many friends are colleagues are expecting and some have already delivered, when will it be my turn. Am sorry for the moan! I feel save to let it out here. Cos here is were sincere friendship with our kind dwells!


----------



## andade

Brown Candy - Sorry to hear that you are surrounded by so much preggers new!  Just think that you are embarking on your treatment journey that may well result in good news of your own.   Always feel free to vent your frustrations on here. Women on this board know what you're going through and will always empathise.

Lisa - I've had two doses of lactose and nothing.  Had a really bad night last night. The pain just got worse and walking to the toilet was excruciating. They gave me perming water, then codeine and eventually around 2:40am I had to ask for more pain relief and got oral morphine. This made me wretch on my next visit to the loo and I was on the floor!
Didn''t sleep all night but feeling better now. 

Andade,x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies

Andade sorry to hear you had a rough night, I passed out in the corridor the night after my surgery as they said they thought I was well enough to walk to the bathroom, turns out I wasn't! I also had to pull the call button the next morning as they said I should have a shower to make myself feel better but I just ended up on the floor in the bathroom again! I had 5 fibroids removed but they left a couple of small ones as they said I would have no uterus left otherwise, hopefully they took out the ones that might cause you problems and the others won't get in the way. I was told that mints would help with the bloating. Hope you have a good day today & are allowed out soon so you can recover at home x

Brown candy sorry to hear you are surrounded by pregnancy, hopefully your appointment on Wednesday will go well and you can decide on your next step. Are you still with bourn hall? Take care x

Hi lisa hope you are doing well & enjoying your first weekend in a while being stocking free   take care x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Andade you poor thing 😕 I didn't go to the loo until day 4 post op when I got home but they did start the lactulose the next day post op I also didn't have the catheter removed until the early hours of day 3 so I wasn't walking straight away which is a good job coz I felt sick as a pig after taking codeine... I ended up just taking paracetamol and diclofenac when my PCA was taken down but still required an IM inj of ondansetron which may I add was fab. X

Yes brown-candy I can relate everyone seems to be pregnant or having babies... I'm already the only one of my real bunch of school friends that is child free.... I'm probably only noticing this coz I'm actually now thinking about it... Fingers crossed for us all x

Amy the bare legs are amazing 😝 x

Billy wherever you are I hope all is well x


----------



## andade

Hi all!

I'm home now and had a sleep in my new bed which got delivered on the day I went into hospital. It's nice and high, so easy to get in and out of.
Lisa- I love the catheter! I get up during the night to go to the loo and with the catheter, you don't even realise you are going. Would save me a few trips at nigh time. 
Mine was removed the day after surgery. Got a feeling that the hospital where I was try to check you out as soon as possible.
I'm fine on the codeine and I didn't have a PCA, I had a tap block where the pain relief is injected in you to block off your nerves. Worked quite well.
I'm on two doses of lactulose a day, especially as the codeine can bung you up as well. Got rid of my stocking as soon as I got dressed to go home. 

Amy - I have a feeling that they wouldn't have taken all ten out as they are intramural and it would mean too many excisions on the uterus.  I have already had a laparoscopy and cystectomy which can cause adhesions and if I ever get pregnant I think it would have to be C section as my cavity is breached. Not fully sure what that means. Just hope the ones left aren't too aggressive as I don't think I can do this again.
Anyway, how is the stimming going? Any side effects?  Hope your follies are growing nicely. 

Brown Candy - Hope you are feeling better today.

Look after yourselves, xx


----------



## Amy76

Andade I'm so pleased that you are home & able to sleep in your lovely new bed. I remember the nurse removing my catheter the morning after surgery, was dreading having to get up to go to the loo but the lady next to me went first & said it was ok so I said later I would go, hadn't realised she had not had open surgery & didn't have a vacuum pump in which they wouldn't take out until after I had walked around for a bit! I think it is much easier to recover at home especially without all the hospital noise when you are trying to sleep.
I have no idea what type of fibroids I had but figure we must be better off now that some of them have been removed  
Stims seems to be going ok, no side effects and they are expecting a relatively poor response as I don't have many follicles but have got another scan tomorrow so will fingers crossed something is happening.

Lisa I bet you are missing the stockings now it isn't sunny!

Take care ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade I second the catheter! Does save you getting up!! 😆 I was lucky aswell as the PCA I had an abdominal fascia block- infact I'm sure some of me is still numb today!! I'm not sure how many fibroids were removed actually I forgot to ask I know there were 3 decent sized ones that they picked up on uss but I know that can be inaccurate. How on earth did you manage to do away with the stockings that quickly?! 28 whole days I had to wear them for!!! I'm only greatful that I didn't have home clexane injections 😁 I too have been told I have to have a csection should I get pregnant x

Amy I think if it was snowing I wouldn't want those things back!!!! 😂 glad all is well x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi guys!

Andade - Oh good you are back home now, no place like the comfort of ur home. Just remember to take things easy girl!

I just want to find out how long before a period returns after the surgery. I usually have 23-25 days cycle  but today is cycle day 34 and there is no sign of the evil lady showing up. On the day of my surgery was my ovulation day as well. So I was thinking that by now I should have a period. I also noticed that I had sore nipples for 5 days last week. I don't know if this surgery is suppose to alter my period as well but I have my appointment with the fertility consultant tomorrow and I will make my concerns known.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey brown-candy I had my period 3 weeks after surgery and it wasn't as bad as I thought, still heavy but not particularly painful. I guess the surgery may mess it up a bit I think I bled for about a week post op not particularly heavy although I know I was given misoprostol pessaries in recovery which can encourage the bleeding as the make the uterus contract. All good here I think although 5 weeks post op tomorrow and still tender, numb, swollen and uncomfortable at times.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## andade

Hi all!

Lisa - Im not sure why you had to keep your stockings on for so long. When I was getting dressed, I asked the nurse if I could take them off and she said yes. When I had my laparoscopy, I had to wear them home as it was day surgery and keep them on for a few days.

Amy - I hear that about the hospital noise. Do you think it's compulsory that every ward has a shouter or someone who is suffering confusion? Saturday night was something else! One bay seemed to be having a party and laughing / screaming all over the place and one bay had a woman who kept shouting the whole night!
Hope your follow up scan went well and that the follies are growing. Have they said why they expect a poor response? Have they adjusted your med/protocol throughout the treatment? Fx for you! 

Brown Candy - I have a feeling the surgery may play around with your cycle. I seem to remember it did after my lap. This time around I had my AF on May 2nd and it finished a week before surgery. I have been bleeding quite heavily post surgery,  so I am sure my body will be confused as when is the right time to bleed. Hoping I get a bit of a break  To bleed for most of the month with very little break is no fun for me!  That's me though.  I hate AF,  especially when it serves no purpose for me due to my blocked tubes!
Hopefully, your consultant can reassure you.

Take care all!


----------



## Amy76

Morning Ladies  

Browncandy I had my first period 3 weeks after surgery but I had been taking esmya to shrink the fibroids for 12 weeks before the operation so think my body was a bit messed up, I think the surgery messes about with your hormones. Good luck for your appointment today, hope it goes well x

Lisa 5 weeks post op now, hooray   Is there any chance your colleagues were just joking when they said you had to wear the stockings for 4 weeks?!   Hope you continue to do well x

Andade hope you are doing well & the new bed is comfy, definitely better recovering at home rather than in hospital   My amh is low so I think that is why I will get a low number of eggs, scan yesterday went well & the nurse said things are progressing nicely so back for another scan on Friday then hopefully egg collection early next week. They say the uterine cavity looks a much better shape than last time because the fibroids were distorting the shape which is possibly why there was no implantation last round. I have been wearing lots of orange to my appointments as it is the colour of fertility for feng shui (I don't normally believe in it but figure I need all the help I can get in case the drugs & surgery aren't enough!) so yesterday I had orange toenail, orange ballet pumps, orange underwear, a blue & orange top, orange bracelet, orange coat, orange handbag & I naturally have orange hair, so basically I looked like I had been tangoed! Not an outfit combination I would normally have gone for but willing to try anything   I also found I don't need to go to the toilet so much since surgery so I'm guessing maybe one of the fibroids they removed was pressing against my bladder so hopefully you will notice an improvement x

Take care ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade I didn't ask I was too quick-well shuffled out the doors as soon as they said I could go home! I know from working within the same trust there is a VTE pathway and protocol but have never really paid much attention to it... Think it is made up of age, type of surgery, PMH and how long you were on operating table for... I'm not sure Tbf... Was thinking it may have been that I was in theatre for 5hours + who knows! I just did as I was told, I know the incidence of DVT/PE are increased with gynae surgery so I was all for keeping them on no matter how torturous! Lol! 
Hospitals are definately not for sleeping/resting... Without doubt the noisiest places ever! Thank the Lord for earplugs! I would definately add them to big pants, nighties and mints 😂


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Couldn't help lol at your orange description!! 😂
They best not have been joking!! I did ask and she went off and came back and said 28 days and promptly gave me a further new pair to take home!!!
I too have noticed I'm not going to the loo every 5 mins and I'm not having to get up in the night! I have everything crossed for your egg collection x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, funniest thing was they give you a small sheet as a modesty cover (to protect your modesty whilst they do an internal scan by putting a plastic pole with a camera on the end covered in a condom up inside you  ) and normally it is white or blue but yesterday it was a rusty orange colour  
The benefits of having the fibroids removed definitely outweigh the discomfort from surgery.
Take care
Amy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!!! How bizarre!!! God I hate those scans! Imagine if the condom was orange 😳😂


----------



## andade

Hi all!

Amy or should I say 'Tango Lady'  - They definitely couldn't have missed you! Didn't know about the associations with orange.  Getting my nails done next week,  so I might have to go for orange.  Do you think the hospital chose the modesty cover specifically for you?  
Anyway, hope your scan goes well today so you can have  egg collection next week.

Lisa - I definitely should have added ear plugs to my list! How you doing now?  How active are you?

AFM - wanted to reply to your posts earlier but I've been changed from codeine to tramadol and I was zonked out! I was either sleeping or in a haze! Don't think my post would have made sense!
Tired again, so signing off before I type gobbledygook!  

Take care all, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade omg! Codeine Eugh! Made me sick as a dog! Never tried tramadol I was too scared incase that made me feel sick too! Lol!
I'm walking round ok, bit slower than usual and still a bit ginger but ok.... Have walked any vast lengths to be honest as my abdo is still really quite swollen and tender at times and I don't want to aggravate it. I'm doing some cooking and light chores around the house but that's it. Saw the GP today who signed me off work for another 7 weeks I don't know if that's hoorah! Or boooo! Ah well... Id rather heal properly I guess
Take care x

Amy how did the scan go? x


----------



## andade

Hi Lisa.
It's the oral morphine that made me sick!  When I took it, I thought I was fine until I  had to get up to walk and then  I felt the need to throw up which ended in the on the toilet floor scenario.  
What meds did you have?

Good to hear how active you are,  as I keep wondering what I should be doing one week post op and if I'm being a wuss or lazy.  I haven't really done anything, apart from walking up and down the stairs,  made tea and I leaned against the cooker to fry some prawns the other day. Thought I might go for a short walk today,  as the weather has been really nice and I've been stuck indoors! I live opposite a park, so not a great distance to get to the closest bench! 
I didn't get any literature from the hospital about the op or post-care. On my discharge,  I asked what should I do and the nurse just said 'Don't lift anything heavy' and that was that. If I didn't ask, she wouldn't have said anything.  So its really useful hearing about everyone else's experiences.

Wow! Another 7 weeks. That's a hurrah!  You have a really good doctor who really wants you to heal. The doctor at the hospital said about four weeks but the GP that I saw signed me off for four weeks initially and then will renew it after that.
Maybe you can fit a recuperation break/breaks into that time you have off. 

My belly is feeling really heavy and a bit of my wound is leaking, so keeping an eye on it. 
Hope you get to enjoy the weather.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade wow you're doing well 😊 I did nothing for 2 weeks other than walk to the toilet and up and down the stairs to the shower. I pretty much stayed in bed. Then after week 2 I moved to the sofa and did the same. 
After the PCA was taken down on day 2 I had paracetamol and diclofenac. When I got home if it felt bad I had codydramol which I know I'm ok with.
I saw the hospital physio on every day of my stay in hospital who provided me with a booklet of exercises and do's and donts which was useful but it's still not comprehensive so it's good to hear what others are doing, I still don't know if I'm doing right or wrong!!
I'm lucky my wound has been great but my tummy really is still swollen I asked the GP about it yesterday and his reply was you've had really difficult major surgery it will be! So...
Ok! I'll stop flapping lol!!
Just rest, enjoy the weather and let everyone wait on you    xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies

Andade sorry you meds made you sick   I would make the most of relaxing & being looked after, sometimes I miss that bit now   Hope you are able to get a bit of fresh air & enjoy the bank holiday weekend. I was given some pelvic floor exercises by my clinic so it might be worth looking on line? X

Lisa when my stomach was really swollen I called the hospital & they asked if I had eaten a lot because it had been xmas, then they said was I pregnant, honestly they cut me open 6 weeks before then thought I might somehow be 5 months pregnant   Think it was just the iron tablets as it went down when I stopped them. Hope you are able to enjoy the bank holiday weekend x

Brown candy hope your appointment went well x

Wore lots of orange to Friday's scan & it seemed to work as I am triggering Sunday night with egg collection Tuesday morning, scary but exciting!

Take care ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy so pleased all went well Friday how exciting! Do you have a GA for egg collection? I may wear something orange for you for support 😊
Pregnant!! That's laughable!! You couldn't make it up could you! Im not being funny either but I couldn't think of anything worse than sex at the moment!! 
I'll just go with it and hopefully it will go down... See I wondered if I'd been up and about too much but then at 6 weeks some people go back to work so I'm really not sure...! It feels ( well what's not numb) relatively soft. Was anyone else really numb? I mean not just around the scar? Top 1/2 of ladybits, my left groin and from my belly button down the middle section of my abdo are all numb! From what I can remember I think the anaesthetist said he was going to do an abdo plane block so I wonder if it's leftover from that? 
Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa, it did make me laugh about the pregnancy idea given 6yrs ttc with nothing! Not sure if it will be local or GA, was local last time & they struggled a bit to access left ovary but think there was probably a fibroid in the way so hoping for a local this time as it means you can go home sooner. Don't forget you had lots more done than lots of other ladies, I think recovery is a very individual thing so you have do do what feels right for you. I really found the numbness around my scar area quite unnerving especially when I was back wearing jeans & knew there was a waistband pressing against it but i couldn't feel it. The numbness must have gone from higher up now as I can feel every injection! Hoping to persuade dp to join in with the orangeness for egg collection but we have to be at the clinic by 7:30am & he isn't really a morning person so will have to see  
Take care x


----------



## andade

Hi guys!😊
It's reassuring to hear that you weren't moving at this point of your recovery.  Everyone is fab and doing so much!  I will listen to my body and today it was saying 'stay in bed' as I was soo tired. Didn't get out of bed till after 3PM.    Suffice to say, I never went for that walk. Felt light headed after the shower and washing my hair.

I've found a booklet on enhanced recovery from gynaecological surgery on another local hospitals website,  so will download it.
DP says he might take me for a drive tomorrow, which will take me out of these four walls.  Quick question , did anyone get shooting pains as I keep getting these intermittently in my abdomen and top of my legs.

Lis a - I think you do what feels right for you.  Some go back after six weeks, some more and you had a cystectomy as well. The numbness seems to be in a number of places. You should ask about that at your follow up.

Amy - Great news about triggering and EC. Hope it all goes well!  We could become TTC Tango Support Club!   I have a few orange items in my wardrobe!


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!! The TTC tango support club made me chuckle! Count me in!


----------



## Amy76

Love it, thank you both  

Andade hope you manage to get out for a drive. I had some stabbing pains in my abdomen early on which felt like stitches tearing but as they were dissolvable & should have gone I knew it wasn't them, if you are worried call your gp or consultant x

Lisa hope you are enjoying the weekend x

If either of you are looking for something to watch I thought car share with Peter Kay was very funny, especially episode 4 & I think it is on bbc iplayer x

Bring on the orange!


----------



## andade

I like Car Share. I was watching the episode (can't remember  what no.) where he had to race to post a letter while the car was stuck in traffic and get back before the lights changed. On his way back he had a mishap and let's just say it wasn't good for my abdomen! 

Team Tango!  whoop whoop!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha! Yeah I've watched car share but waited til later on when I could laugh! I'm going thro prison break at the mo... Can't believe I didn't watch it earlier!!

Early on I had burning stabbing pains if I moved wrong.... Not really up to much this weekend, enjoy the bank holiday both xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Guys,

Andade - how are u holding up, is ur wound drying up now - that place that was having a little leak? I did not experience shooting pains in my abdomen. Its best to always listen to what our body tells us, I walked to the shopping mall yesterday to collect my order from Tesco and I was completely wiped out when I returned home. And one thing I was told before my discharge was to do a pelvic floor exercise as many times a day as possible. I was given a literature on it to take home.

Xmaslisa - Doing small chores at home is not too bad, I have been doing some chores as I cant wait on DH for everything and to be honest most things will never get done if I wait for him  . Good your GP gave you 7 more weeks off work (so how long are you signed off work in total?), I was signed off work for 8 weeks and 4 weeks' gone already   Lets enjoy our time off all work and hassles for now  

Amy - I will be thinking and   for you on your egg collection, and that they retrieve beautiful eggs for you  . 7:30am is so early though, plead with DP to go with you.

AFM - I went for my post op appointment and the lovely Dr explained everything that was done for me. She said that my two tubes are as good as not-existing. That due to scar tissues from my first myo, both tubes and ovaries are stuck together and could not be freed. That I have 1% chance on normal conception so my only way forward is ivf  . But I look at the bright side of life, I still have a womb and ovaries so that I can still have my kids.

My AF showed up exactly 4 weeks post op   and am beyond surprise that for the first time in my life I do not have to take a single pain killer for it as it is so painless, i mean not even the slightest AF cramps   am still in shock, normal nice flow with no clots, I still cant believe this. 

I also went for my fertility treatment appointment. I will be referred to start treatment again in 3 months. So I have started taking my fertility vitamins because I want egg quality to be good by then. I will also consider doing some acupuncture in time to come. I also plan to do some immune test just the uterine NK before my next cycle of treatment. 

Happy Bank Hols girls!!!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey brown-candy 12 weeks I've been signed off for altogether. I'm sorry about your tubes   but as you say at least you still have the uterus and ovaries which is good news I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too....  
I was rather stuck down inside with all the endo but apparently my tubes looked ok and appeared unaffected and so was my left ovary....I am praying it all works!   I've just brought the vitabiotics male/female conception vits have you used these before anyone?
xx


----------



## Amy76

Andade sorry completely forgot that laughing too much post-op isn't a good idea, they say laughter is the best medicine but obviously there are exceptions for us myomectomy ladies! Definitely worth watching though, especially the one about dogging and the car wash   x

Lisa I have been taking pregnacare which I guess is a similar thing & also a vegetarian version of omega 3 (didn't fancy cod liver oil as I have been vegetarian for over 25 years), there is so much information out there it is confusing to know what to take so I just went with these x

Browncandy dp has to come to ec as he is required to produce a sample so no relaxing at home for him   I think we all come out of myo surgery grateful to still have a womb and ovaries so you can try own egg ivf is a bonus. Exciting that you can try again in 3 months, are you still at bourn hall? X

Enjoy the rest of the bank holiday ladies x


----------



## Brown-candy

Xmaslisa - I know the tubes news sucks a great deal   but all together am grateful for opportunity such as IVF. I use pregnacare which is just another version of vitabiotics i suppose. I pray it all works for us!!!   x

Amy - Yes am still with Bourn Hall. The three months I mentioned is only referrals, you know the hassles of ivf so the earlier they start with me the better, I know it will be 6 months by the time of EC and transfer   because I was told no pregnancy till at least 6 months post op.  Great that ur dp will come with u cos u need all his support that day. x

XX


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yeah I think that's the ones I've got it just includes the wellman conception ones along with the pregnacare conception ones too x


----------



## andade

Hi Brown Candy! Great to hear from you and pleased you're doing well.  I know it's really disappointing to hear news that your tubes are not working as they should. I have blocked tubes and I was gutted when I received that news at the time. I have since realised that there are many successful IVF treatments with tubal problems. Glad you've been told when you can start treatment. 
So glad that your AF is painless now! 

My wound is still leaking on one side but it's a bit less than yesterday, so hopefully it's drying up. 

Amy - Dont worry about the laughing! I watch Car Share anyway, I just didn't realise that particular episode was going to be so funny. I just found that bit hilarious!  The dogging episode is really funny as well. Think I've missed the car wash one. Will look on catch up.  Comedy is my go to genre. 

Lisa- Is Prison Break part of your recuperation box set list? I've had soo many recommendations but been too tired to start any yet. 

Before I knew I had to have surgery, I was taking pregnacare conception, some things from Angel Bumps fertility protocol and was having acupuncture.  I will resume that in a few weeks, as was told that I could start treatment three months after surgery.  Got a nurses appointment booked next month!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade! Yes prison break was one that was recommended to me-I'm not much of a TV watcher films are more my thing... But prison break! OMG! It's brilliant! I'm hooked! Luckily it's in sky box sets x


----------



## Amy76

Good morning ladies, exciting that we are all the right side of surgery and planning our next steps  

Just a quick update to say dp is now the proud owner of an orange t-shirt, although he doesn't know it yet as it will be a surprise for tomorrow morning, figured that would give him less time to object to joining in my orangeness  

Definitely look out the car share episode about the car wash, it is very funny  , also if you are recovered enough to laugh have you had a look on the jokes section on ff? (think it is in general then off topic chatter then jokes) the first couple of reviews on the 'veet for men' are very funny & also the one about 'God handing out talents for Adam & eve' & the 'paddy plus' ones  

Hope you are all able to enjoy the rest of the weekend x


----------



## andade

Good luck with the transfer Amy! 

Team Tango!


----------



## xmaslisa

Yes I second that! Good luck Amy!! 

Team tango!


----------



## Brown-candy

Good luck Amy, I am getting my orange hair clip on all in support!


Team Tango!!!


----------



## Amy76

Thank you lovely ladies for your support  

Back home now & managed to get 10 eggs which was much more that expected give the low amh, previous cycle, scans & surgery. Went for full on orangeness with orange underwear, orange vest, orange cardigan, orange bracelet, orange handbag, orange hair, orange ballet pumps instead of slippers & orange socks for in theatre,wasn't a stylish look but prepared to sacrifice style for orangeness!   Dp wore his orange t-shirt & even let me paint his toenails orange when I promised no one else would ever know   and told him if this cycle failed we might always question whether it was because he didn't embrace the orangeness, got to love for for joining in my crazy behaviour  

Take care & I hope you all continue to improve with your recoveries from surgery x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yay!! Made me chuckle that post Amy!   That's fab!! When will you have transfer? I'm guessing you had a local anaesthetic? x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, yep just some sedation but was fully aware of what was going on, will get a call in the morning to see if anything has fertilised then depending how that goes will either be a 3 day transfer on Friday or a 5 day transfer on Sunday, definitely makes me think the myomectomy surgery was worth it  
Take care x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh fingers crossed for you Amy, do let us know if you get any! Wow I'm learning all about IVF here!
Xx


----------



## andade

Glad to hear that it all went well Amy!
Sending positive vibes for good news regarding fertilisation.   
I would have loved to have seen the nurses faces when the visions of orange arrived!   DP sounds like a right sport as well!   
Can't imagine my DP being so co-operative.

Just realised that with my dippy brain at the mo' I wished you good luck with the transfer!  
Hope you're resting well, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies, had a call from the clinic to say 5 have fertilised so looking at a 5 day transfer on Sunday if they last, maybe the other 5 didn't like orange?!

Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## andade

Five is a good number. Fx that they make it to 5 days!


----------



## xmaslisa

Brilliant! Am really pleased for you Amy x


----------



## Brown-candy

Amy yay     5 is a good number now   for a positive result!!!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck for transfer tomorrow Amy! Have everything crossed xx  

Team Tango!


----------



## Amy76

Thank you ladies, clinic phoned yesterday to say transfer is at 10;15, when I asked how the embryos were doing she said she didn't know as they didn't look at them that day, so not sure how they know whether there is anything left to transfer   Will be crossing my fingers and wearing my lucky orange pants  

How is everyone doing with their recoveries?

Andade I hope you are becoming a bit more mobile now & your wound has dried up x

Lisa are you running out of box sets yet? Hope you are feeling good x

Brown-candy I hope you are doing well, lots of ladies on the cycle buddies board seem to be doing acupuncture although I haven't tried it x

Take care ladies x


----------



## andade

Amy - There must be something to transfer as they wouldn't call you to make an appointment!  
I might need to get some orange pants today in support!  No orange underwear, that's where I was going wrong all this time!  I will probably be wearing my black joggers with orange stripes as that's all I live in at the moment.

I was having acupuncture before the myo to reduce the size of the fibroids.  She is a fertility specialist as well and it was relaxing and I had my first 29 day cycle ever! Not for everyone but a lot of the ladies on other threads have it before and after ET.

Watched all the Car Share episodes now. 

Lisa - how are you doing now? A bit more mobile? What you watching now?

Brown Candy - How you feeling after your venture to Tesco?

AFM - Friday, got driven to the local retail park which is literally a five minute walk from my house. Walked ( I lie,  I did an old lady shuffle  ) around Wilkinsons and then sat on the garden furniture display while my mum and niece went and brought some stuff. I was pooped. 
Then shuffled to another shop two doors down, rested on the pillars/ shelving  every so often got my bed linen and then sat down while my niece finished her shop. Shuffle to the car, in lots of pain and then chip shop, home , tramadol and straight to bed! 

Didn't learn my lesson. Tried to walk to the shop with my sister yesterday.  To cut the story short, felt dizzy in the newsagents, got left in McDs to rest and couldn't walk back.  Cue exhaustion and pain.
Lesson learned. Not fit and should have stuck to shuffling right across the road to the park. DP not impressed!
 

Got follow up tomorrow,  so will show them my wound which is perfect apart from the hole that keeps leaking. Eeeww! 
When do you stop feeling soo tired? I've spent nearly every day this week in bed bar when I've had visitors and my friend came to do my nails.  Think that's why I tried to walk as I felt lazy and zip know you're meant to do some kind of exercise.
I  just want to sleep and lie down.  I know it's a major op and I was extremely busy right up to surgery day, even doing work emails/ texts just before going down but the tiredness is something else. 

Anyway, going to be sensible from now on (promise) and take it one day at a time.  Essay over! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Amy good luck! Thinking of you! x

Andade, oh dear! You need to rest girl! I've still only been out the house 6 times in 6 weeks and that's only to friends houses lol!! Are you anaemic? That may account for some of the dizziness and tiredness... I still feel incredibly tired now and am rarely up before 11am! x

Still watching prison break.. Am now on season 2 tho!


----------



## Amy76

Andade you are very naughty   I know you want to do stuff but it isn't very long since your surgery, maybe try the drive through mc Donald's next time?! I remember doing the 'old lady shuffle' after my surgery   I hope you are having a quiet lazy day & that you aren't in any pain today. Good luck with the follow up appointment tomorrow & hopefully they can sort out the leaking x

Lisa good that you are still finding box sets to watch, sounds like the weather forecast will be good towards the end of the week so maybe a bit of sunbathing too? X 

Brown candy I hope you are doing well x

I am back from egg transfer now, went with full on orangeness - orange underwear, orange ballet pumps (despite the rain), orange patterned top, orange handbag, orange coat, orange bracelet & the orange hair (natural ginger in case anyone reading thinks I am completely mad!), even managed to park next to an orange car in the car park   I have had 2 embryos put back, one early blast & the other nearly at blast, of the remaining 3 they think one stopped growing at 4 days & they will see if the others are good enough to freeze tomorrow although it doesn't sound like it. I am so happy to have got to this point, I really didn't think it would be possible 6 months ago when I was just out of hospital, thank you for all your support ladies, it means a lot to me  

Cloudy (our poor moderator who has to read all the messages we type) I hope you are doing well x

Take care ladies x


----------



## andade

Lisa - I am resting today as I have some pain today.  I'm not usually anaemic and I didn't have much blood loss but I will get it checked.
Glad to hear that Prison Break is still going strong.  I've been too tired to start any box sets. Maybe the week.

Amy - I take my telling off humbly!   I didn't even get anything in McDs, just sat waiting for my sister like a numpty!  
Pleased to hear everything went well this morning.  Did you plant the car in the car park  or do you think that's the fertility car?
Fx that you have some embies to freeze and that your 2ww goes well. Hope you are relaxing now and that you have things to occupy you during your wait.

Take care all, xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Awww Amy I'm so pleased for you! I'll have everything fully crossed for the next 2w for you! x

Andade glad to hear you're resting today!! Now at 6 weeks post op I still know when I've done too much- I did yesterday and I'm only talking small chores but I ended up having to take codydramol in the evening... Although I think I am due AF any day now if my calcs are correct! I'm trying to keep a close eye on my cycle now, although pre esmya and surgery it was like clockwork tbh x

Hopefully we'll have some nice weather to look forward to next week


----------



## Cloudy

Ahh thanks for thinking of me Amy  - Good luck with the 2ww, I had my dress with orange flowers on for you today      

P.s. On my transfer day they said the rest were slowing down too much to freeze but said they would give them another day. The following day they called to say I had 3 frosties - D6 embies are cool  

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Thank you lovely ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi girls it says on these pregnacare supplements to take with your main meal? Did you all do that or did you take after breakfast in the morning? Strange time to take a vitamin that!


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa I take the pregnacare after my evening meal (I'm not really a breakfast person), not sure whether it just says to take after a meal to encourage absorption or so they don't make you feel sick? Sorry on reflection that isn't very helpful  

Andade how did your follow up appointment go? Hope you are resting lots and not doing too much x

Spoke to clinic & no frosties so hoping these ones like orange


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy I'll just do what it says then! Lol!
Sorry you have no frosties.... Fingers crossed then xxx


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Lisa - Taking them with your evening meal should be fine.  I used to take them with lunch or dinner.  Had to get a dosset box as I had different vitamins to take at different times!

Amy - Sorry you have no frosties. We will just have to pray extra hard for the ones you are carrying.  How's the 2ww going? Hope it's not too stressful.

AFM - Had my followup yesterday and was told I need antibiotics from my GP.  Phoned up and got those prescribed this morning.  

The consultant also said my cavity was breached, as they had to go through the cavity to remove one of the fibroids.  This means that if I get pregnant I will likely have to have a C section.  I also need to book an aqua scan on the first day of my next period.  Didn't realise that my hospital offered this. This will check for adhesions etc and if all good, I can start treatment in August. 

I've also been moved onto the NHS list, as I was self funding but my CCG changed their policy last year and I'm eligible for 1 cycle but no one told me because they had the wrong postcode on my records, which put me in another CCG!
He also said that I would be on the antagonist protocol due to my AMH. 
So a good appointment.  
Body was not so good!  Period started on Sunday, a week after I had stopped bleeding from the operation and it has been soo painful combined with my abdomen pain from surgery. Like I'm on a permanent period !   As soon as I got home from the hospital I dosed up on tramadol and went to bed. 

Much better today. 

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## Amy76

Thanks ladies, I am a bit worried that the others weren't good enough to freeze as in my head it suggests the ones they transferred might also not be very good quality but still hoping x

Andade I take it the antibiotics are to clear up the leak? Did you have stitches or glue? I had glue & it seemed to seal quite well. I think my fibroids breached the cavity as well & they said I would have to have a c-section if I got pregnant. They used ultra sound to do the transfer & seemed to struggle a bit so I think there is still lots of scar tissue. Exciting that you can start treatment again in August if the scan is all ok & great news that you get nhs funding, it is such a mine field with all the rules   I hope your periods get better, I haven't had to take any pain relief since my surgery & they have been so much better - much lighter & no pain. Are you on iron tablets or have you had your iron levels checked? I was on iron tablets for 10 weeks after surgery x

Take care ladies x


----------



## andade

Amy, if the blasts weren't good quality they would have told you before transfer and you probably wouldn't have reached that stage.  Try not to worry, which is easier said than done.  

The antibiotics are for the oozing wound. I had stitches and it is really neat, in that you can hardly see the wound but towards the end of the stitching,  there's a hole where the stitches might have broken?
My periods although heavy, stopped being really painful years ago but I have had the coil and fibroids removed before which helps your period. Im not on iron tablets but I  should probably get my levels checked.  
I don't think I  had a lot of blood loss after surgery, so I wasn't prescribed them.

Have a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade- glad you had a productive appt and have now managed to get the abx you need! Let's hope your pain and bleeding settles, I too had stitches, mine were dissolvable and my uterine cavity was well and truly breached so I'll be joining the c-section club too if it happens x

Amy- I'm sure you have some fabulous fighters in there and there will be good news real soon! Remember it only takes one!! I think I'm just about sick of the iron now after 7/52 I'm quitting lol! X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies  

Amy - dont worry too much for the embies that did not make it to snow bed, it sucks I know but am having everything crossed for you that the ones put back shall bring big smiles on your face. I will be thinking and   for you.  

Andade - such fantastic news you brought back from you appointment. I am praying that this will be the one opportunity that will produce ur lovely baby(ies) . I strongly believe those nasty broids most times have a hand in the success of pregnancies. Now that we are broid free, we have a high chance at successful pregnancies. You really did push yourself too had, pls stay back home and rest so that your wound will heal fast without disruptions from going shopping  How is the little stubborn spot that kept leaking?  Hope its getting better now. I was told I lost 700mls of blood, but my iron tablets lasted for 5weeks.

Xmaslisa - How are you getting on with your prison break? I had a terrible crush on Scofield   and could not just get enough of his smartness and innocent looks all put together  How are you getting on otherwise? Has AF showed up yet? Its important to keep a close eye on the cycle. I still cant believe how painless my last AF was and the flow was equally moderate and normal.

AFM - I managed to call up my fertility consultant's secretary to ask for the date of my next appointment which will be my appointment for IVF/ICSI. As I have no letter still after 2 weeks of last appointment .  Am excited at the mere thoughts of another opportunity of trying again - via ivf. She said Sept. 16 which will be just over 4 months post op. It seems a bit far but that's just fine for my body to heal very well.  I have been up and doing as always but lots of TV time too.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!
xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey brown-candy  pleased to hear you will be starting again in September! How exciting! I'm loving prison break and scofield! Lol! Other than my swelly belly I seem to be doing fine! AF showed up 3/52 post op and has just started again now right on cue so looks like my cycle has slipped straight back into its normal routine.... I'll see how heavy/painful it ends up this time...x

Hope you're ok Amy and Andade oh and billy if you still read this thread x


----------



## andade

Hi Brown Candy 
Good to hear from you.  Glad to hear that you get to start in Sept. You are right that it will give your body time to heal before all the intervention starts again. Also gives you time to prep your body.  I'm gonna start my supplements in a couple of weeks and start acupuncture again.
Hope your recuperation is still going well. 

Lisa - Good to hear that your cycle is back to its normal routine. Wis my one had given me a break! Only stopped bleeding a week ago and then it started on Sunday right on Cue.    Suppose I should be grateful that everything is working fine.
Amy - Hope you're doing okay and taking it easy

AFM - Still getting some sharp pains and discomfort, so been on the pain killers and resting.  Belly feels sore.
Started the antibiotics 4 a day and I've got some medicated honey to put on the wound which is still oozing. Hopefully will dry up in a few days.

Take care all, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Andade could the leaking bit be where the drain was? I had a separate hole where they put my drain, but maybe that is why it is taking longer to heal. I didn't lose much blood during surgery but they checked my iron levels before I left because I had passed out a couple of times & decided to prescribe a 10 weeks course!   They made me soooo bloated! I hope you are doing ok today & resting lots x

Lisa hope you are doing well & enjoying catching up on all the box-sets, sounds like you have found some nice men to admire along the way  

Browncandy I hope you are ok, although September feels like a while away it will give your body time to heal & hopefully you can have a nice summer of relaxing before treatment x

Was I the only one that was glued back together then?! Hope it was medical glue not just no-nails


----------



## andade

Hi Amy - Good to hear from you. 
Hope you're doing well and the 2ww isn't too stressful. Nearly half way there.  

I don't think the leaking is where the drain was. Well I didn't have one when I woke up.  I think it's at the end of the stitching,  as you can see the piece of thread? sticking out. It was watery at first and then became more sticky and smelly  which reminds me of my last wound infection except it was worse as they had to cut open the wound to get the pus out. SORRY! Sounds disgusting.
Anyway, I'm resting.
Did anyone else still have any pain at this stage? 

Gonna watch some episodes of Orange is the new Black.
Hope you lot are enjoying the weather, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade it does sound a bit disgusting but hopefully the antibiotics will start to work quickly & it will all be healed soon. I had a vacuum drain in after the surgery which was taken out the next day, can't recommend it as it was a bit like a small hosepipe & they made me walk to check everything had drained before they took it out! Funny how we all had myomectomy surgery but everyone's experiences are a bit different. I am doing well, busy at work so that is making the time go quickly & there is a kite festival this weekend where I live so will go to that, a bit apprehensive as sunday will be 7 days post transfer which is the point where my last cycle failed but hoping the orangeness will have worked! Enjoy Orange is the New Black & the sun x

Hello cloudy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Andade I still had pain right up til last week! Take it easy x

Amy take it easy also and I hope you enjoy the kite festival! Lovely weather for it x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello my lovely ladies    

How is everyone doing?

Amy plenty     for you and i will keep   for you.

Andade - sorry about the oozing wound, i hope the antibiotics will do justice to it soonest    

Xmaslisa - Good AF is right on track, how is the flow and pain? Better or same as before?

I hope we have a lovely weekend.

Xxx


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Brown Candy - Good to hear from you.  How are you doing? Hope you got something nice planned for the weekend.

Amy - Glad work is keeping you busy.  That's always good to keep your mind occupied. I know it will play on your mind but try and see this cycle as a different one to the last one.  I hope you enjoy the kite festival, for which you have fantastic weather this weekend.  Sending    your way!  

Lisa - Hope you have managed to get out and enjoy the weather.  It's looked really nice from my bedroom.

AFM - Went to the cinema yesterday to see San Andreas which was good if you like disaster movies  but I  was dead uncomfortable due to the pains. Think the people behind me must have thought why can't she sit still? I was half lying, then sitting upright, then lying again, then going through a cycle of positions. 
Couldn't sleep last night, so been trying to catch up today and feeling a bit better.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey brown candy! AF not too bad I'm hoping it will improve a bit more still had 2 heavy days which was an improvement to pre surgery and pain was bearable so here's to hoping!  

Andade- again you're doing better than me! I love the cinema and haven't been yet coz I just can't sit in one place that's comfortable for that long I don't think! Glad you got out tho! 

Amy- still have everything crossed for you! Will wear the orange pants on the 10th  

Me well apart from AF my pain is much better I'm moving about almost normally now! Still get really tired and still have a swelly belly but hey ho! Only 201 days til Xmas!


----------



## andade

Lisa - You're crazy!   Already counting down to Christmas! Is it your favourite time of year? Is that why it's part of your username? Lets get Summer over with first.🌞 

Glad to hear that your moving about better. Trust me, I just about managed to stay in the seat at the cinema.  Took me ages to get up when the film had finished because it hurts to change position.😩 

Is your body clock still on night shift mode? I know if anyone us going to reply during the night, it will be you.


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Lisa good that you are improving & moving around better now, hope you aren't wishing away the summer, sending you a cute little reindeer with a flashing nose x 

Andade be careful with your trips to the cinema some cinema seats aren't very comfy at the best of times, did you choose a disaster movie so you didn't laugh & make your stomach worse? Hope you are able to get comfy & enjoy the sunshine x

Brown candy I hope you are doing well & enjoying the weekend x

I went to the shop to get a paper & they had chocolate oranges (I thought you could only get them at Christmas!) so obviously had to get one so I am currently sat dipping chocolate orange slices in a cup of tea whilst trying to will my body to at least make it to test day  

Take care ladies x


----------



## Cloudy

Mmmm, chocolate orange slices dunked in tea - plus its orange so its all good! Hope you are doing ok  

Xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade! What can I say! Im definately a night person and a lover of Xmas- my body clock is all over the place since surgery! I think it's because I lay in bed til late, although I've never been in bed early! All my friends call me Xmas it's my nick name! I love Xmas.... A lot!  

Amy thanks for the   he's very cute isn't he! I must admit I do drive the guys at work crackers with my Xmas countdown! Is Wednesday the big day?  

Chocolate orange sounds good! I liked the toffee one they brought out... I munched my way thro a topic, toffee crisp and an ice cream Mars tonight whilst watching 6 episodes of prison break! Hard life  

Take care girls and hi also to cloudy   x


----------



## andade

Hi all, including Cloudy! 

Amy -I would love to support you by eating a chocolate orange, as I've got one in the cupboard since Christmas but I hate chocolate and orange together.   Sorry everyone! It's sitting in the cupboard waiting for sone one to eat it. I'll drink some oj to you instead. 
I thought a disaster movie would be safer, although I want to see Pitch Perfect 2. I'll give it another week.
Half way there today, hope all is well. 

Lisa - I like Xmas but not too soon.  I'm the one who groans when I see decorations in shops as soon as bank holiday is over.   Although I do have some things in my gift box already.  
I like your cinema experience of eating snacks throughout your viewing.   Although fussy me, I'd substitute Topic for Snickers (allergic to nuts apart from peanuts and cashews ) and don't like Mars, so Häagen Dazs.  I've eaten a tub of vanilla ice cream throughout the week. 🙈

Hope the weather is good where you are and you enjoy the day!


----------



## Brown-candy

Xmaslisa you got me like     with the xmas countdown already, hey wake up   its summer time soon not wintery-xmas      and am one of the few that never put up decorates during xmas, reason - no kids to play with and admire them  

Andade you really have to take it easy with yourself   hope you feel much better soon so that you can enjoy all your normal activities again without pain

Amy am keeping everything crossed for you for your big day and I will keep   for you

Cloudy   

Me I saw a tiny pinky spot yesterday and a bit of blood today and its only CD18    so obviously AF cant wait till due date being CD25 or sometimes CD23 though its not very unusual for me to have very short cycles like this. I did have such short (18 days) cycle 3 times last year and I mentioned it to my consultant. I dont really understand why. I will just keep and eye on it and see how it goes.


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh guys!!! I love Xmas!!! My decs are up in November although I'm not allowed to talk about it until after DHs birthday in August! I'm the kid in my house! 

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather tho x


----------



## Suse B

Hi all,
Sorry to parachute in in the middle of all your chats! I had an open myo last July and all you lovely ladies were such an amazing help keeping me calm before the big day! I have an appt with my surgeon on Thursday for a year check. I had seven fibroids removed, five were big lads (biggest was 10x8 cm) and were causing an awful lot of pressure on my poor organs. We don't really know if we want to have children yet, and I didn't have the myo because we were trying to get pregnant, more just because my insides were being squished. My surgeon is mad keen for me to get pregnant NOWNOWNOW (I'm 30) but I want a bit of time, life is a bit complicated at the moment. But I'd like to see if anything is growing back at this stage, a year after pregnancy. Is an internal ultrasound the best thing to ask him to do? Will it pick up anything if there's small growth? I know I probably couldn't handle 2 myos but I'd like a bit of time before considering a family...
All advice welcome...  I don't want to get railroaded by the surgeon on Thursday, lovely and all as he is.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Suse! Welcome! Yes an internal or transvaginal ultrasound scan is a good way to visualise any fibroids- it's usually the 1st diagnostic tool they use in picking up fibroids or cysts. I'm not going to give you any advice on the getting pregnant business because I'm just going for it! The only thing I will say is that I'm 37 next month and God do I wish I'd have tried sooner..... But that's me!! Like you I was also not ready...Good luck for your appointment on Thursday let us know how you get on x


----------



## andade

Hi Suse!  

Unfortunately, fibroids can grow back quite quickly but it depends how aggressive they are. They tend to be more aggressive in certain ethnicities and women with certain factors.

It also depends on what type and size of fibroids you had that have an impact on getting pregnant.  I had a laparoscopy in Dec 2012 and was signed off in March 2013 and by March last year, new different types of fibroids had grown.  Both types impacted on pregnancy.  If your fibroids are growing again but they aren't causing symptoms and you are not looking to get pregnant then you probably won't be offered surgery. 

A trans vaginal ultrasound is good at picking up fibroids but my consultant sent me for a MRI as well as he said it is more accurate and can see the fibroids size and position more clearly.  Not sure what your hospital is like and if they will offer that.

If your doctor is keen for you to get pregnant now and you're not, then I would suggest asking if you could have the tests done to see if you have any other issues, just so you know where you stand and what you are dealing with.  This way at least you will be prepared for the future. There shouldn't be any pressure on you if you are not ready but it's good to know what state our reproductive organs are in as we just assume it will happen when we are ready and then we are thrown a curve ball.

I wish you luck with your appointment on Thursday.
Take care, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! Wishing you lots of luck, love and orangeness for OTD tomorrow! Eeeeek!! xx


----------



## Amy76

Thank you for all of your support but sadly I haven't quite made it to otd this time, although closer than last time. It was always asking quite a lot from my body but I will always be incredibly grateful that the myomectomy went well and I was able to try again. I will do another fresh cycle as I always promised myself I would give it at least 3 goes so when I look back I would know that I tried my best.

I hope you are all recovering well & who knows I might be cycling with you in the future  

Thank you for your support & even embracing my orangeness  

Take care lovely ladies x


----------



## Cloudy

so sorry honey   

Xxx


----------



## andade

Amy - Sending you lots of   
Hope you and DH look after yourselves and each other,  xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Amy... I am sorry to hear that  thanks for letting us know and take care of yourself. Do let us know when you try again xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Amy am so sorry    
Fingers crossed for next cycle
Pls look after yourself


----------



## twinklestarmoonshine

Hi All

I'm new to this board, normally on St Mary's Manchester board. 

I had a myomectomy on the 1st May - and just had 1 fibroid that was removed that was about 3cm.

I was wondering if you could advise me though!  My period started 10 days later, which was all fine, and my normal cycle pre op was 25/26 days.  I am now on day 32.  Does the myomectomy affect your periods like this? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Twinklestarmoonshine congratulations on having had your surgery, I am sure the myomectomy will affect things, I was on esmya for 3 months prior to surgery so didn't really know where I was in my cycle but things settled down pretty quickly, the others will probably be on later to let you know their experiences x

Thank you for your kind messages Lisa, Andade, Brown Candy & Cloudy   Obviously it would have been nice if things had worked out & I think the consultants assumed the fibroids were the reason the first cycle failed so I guess by getting rid of the bigger ones it was hoped things would be better. I have my follow up appointment on 2nd July in 3 weeks & they say I can do another fresh cycle in 2 months but I think I need to find out what other tests and changes can be made to improve things before going again. I think I will book an appointment with my gp to see what tests I can get them to do & also see what the clinic thinks then go from there, but maybe we might be cycle buddies in the future  

Hope you are all recovering well, take care x


----------



## andade

Hi all!

Twinklestarmoonshine - Welcome! 
Congratulations on having your fibroids removed and I hope your recovery is going well.
I think it differs for everyone.  I bled for seven days post surgery, had a break of seven days and then my period came on time. Your body has gone through a lot, so sometimes it can thow the cycle out is sync. When I had my laparoscopy, I don't think my cycle returned to normal so quickly.
Hope that helps.

Amy - Good to hear from you!  It is disappointing that thefibroids weren't the answer. It's good that you are thinking about questions that you can ask your consultant. There is some really good advice on some of the other threads about things to consider in light of a bfn. It's also great that you can go again in two months but ensure that you are physically and emotionally ready.

You never know, we could be orange cycle buddies!

Look after yourselves ladies, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi twinklestarmoonshine and welcome! Unfortunately they can go a bit haywire after- I've had 2 since which have been pretty normal but then I'll stop and restart again. I guess it may take a few cycles for our bodies to get back to normal


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy  have been thinking about you, I do hope you're ok. I'm sure it will be 3rd time lucky for you. I dont blame you for seeing the GP beforehand tho... I believe a lot of gps will carry out most of the level 1 immunes testing so you may aswell take full advantage! Take care xx

Andade & brown candy hope you're both ok xx

Well guys my tummy is still pretty swollen! I think it may be a while before this goes down....  good news is that I don't have any pain at all, just feels odd due to numbness and slightly tender if that... Still wearing the leggings tho and the bloody big knickers! How I long for my jeans!


----------



## twinklestarmoonshine

Thank you so much for your replies!  I was on Esyma for just 4 weeks before the surgery and my period was due about 2 days after the surgery but didn't arrive until like i said 10/11 days later.  Still no sign... wish it would hurry up so I can start the IVF process 

Hope everyone is well and has a fab weekend!


----------



## xmaslisa

Yep! I think the esmya has messed up our cycles a bit along with the surgery....I'm sure they'll return to normal soon tho


----------



## Suse B

Thanks for the replies ladies, much appreciated. Surgeon has scheduled two ultrasounds for me (one trans abdominal one trans vaginal) in a few weeks. Decided to bite the bullet and have the coil removed too, though am terrified of going back to awful periods. I can't imagine they'd be so bad post-myo, I hope! The doc couldn't find the coil though, after a LOT of poking around. So hysteroscopy scheduled for end July  
Twinkle, my periods were a bit mad after the myo, though as I said I have a coil. It took about five months to get back to a normal cycle for me, but I wasn't on esmya


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Suse glad you managed to get a scan I have my fingers crossed that the fibroids haven't come back x


----------



## BillyH

Hi all!

Just been catching up on all your posts after a bit of an absence due to life getting back into full swing again! Good to hear everyone is recovering well from their surgeries. Amy so sorry to hear about your latest IVF - it must be hard when you think one of the main problems has been removed. I had secretly hoped that I would fall pregnant quickly after we started trying post surgery but few months in & no luck. I have an appt to go on the IVF list in August, so feel we have a bit of a deadline! Would try for longer but need to be on the list before I hit 39.5yrs so time is against us if we want the one free round my area does. Anyway I guess we're all further along our journeys than we were & I'm still so relieved to have come through the surgery unscathed & looking to the future 

Have great weekends everyone, xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi billy!!! Glad to hear you're doing ok  I have everything crossed that you manage to get pregnant one way or another. Keep us posted on how you get on xx


----------



## andade

Hi all!  
Hope everyone is well.

Suse B - It's good that you have been booked in for the trans vaginal ultrasound,  as it's clearer than the abdominal one. Hope all goes well and the cavity is still clear of broids.
Sorry to hear that you need a hysteroscopy to remove the coil but hopefully after having it for so long and having fibroids removed that your period will be more settled.

Lisa - Hope the belly goes down soon, so you can get back into your jeans.
Brown Candy - How you doing? Are you still off work? How many weeks post surgery is it now? 

Amy - Hope you're doing well and looking after yourself. 

Billy - Who knows what can happen between now and August? Also,  you still have the time while you are on the waiting list to still keep trying.  Luckily for me, our CCG has moved the age limit to 41 now after the  NICE guidelines came out, so this is my one NHS go! 

Twinklestarmoonshine - Hope your AF has arrived!

AFM - Going to the GP tomorrow,  as she only signed me off for four weeks initially.  Went for a short walk yesterday to pick up an order. I find I get some pain afterwards and get extremely tired. Also got lower back pain as well, which Ive had off and on since surgery. Taking it easy today. I'll do some binge watching in Netflix in my fav position,  which is lying down.  I can stay in that position for ages without discomfort.  Is it just me?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend,  x


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely ladies  

Twinklestar I hope af has arrived or arrives soon so you can get going with your ivf x

Sues I hope the scans go well and that the surgery has improved af for you x

Billy good to hear from you, natural would be nice but ivf isn't so bad & you can still have fun trying until then x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x

Lisa I am pleased you are pain free, hopefully the swollen tummy will go down soon, I remember being desperate to get back into my jeans, lots of people had bloating from the ivf drugs but it was nothing compared to post surgery! I have an appointment with the gp for 22nd June so hopefully they will agree to some immune tests then x

Andade I hope your appointment tomorrow goes well, keep taking things slowly, it is so important not to do too much, enjoy your day of binge watching TV x

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x

Just got back from walking the dogs round the local country park & they had race for life on, saw a message someone had written saying they were doing it in memory of their mum who had died in March from pancreatic cancer, makes you realise how lucky you are x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies  

Av been away and so much to catch up with  

I can see we have some new ladies in the group.

Hi Twinklestar    has AF showed up yet? Mine delayed abit cos I had UTI 4 days post op. But it still came and was so painless. I have just finished my 2nd AF post op but it came 7days early (CD18, normally it should be CD25) and I flowed quite a bit as well.

Hi Sues    good that July is just around the corner and the coil will soon be sorted out for you  

Hi Billy   looks like some of us may be cycling around the same time. I know the feelings of ttc after surgery with no luck   It happened to me in 2010 when I had my first myo and the dr told me I can ttc after 3 months but unfortunately it was never to be. But fingers crossed for us all for the future 

Hi Amy, thanks for asking. Am not too bad. How are u keeping up? We are truly fortunate to be alive. I heard of 2 ladies who dies during epidural as they could not even make it to the surgical table (not in the UK though).

Hi Andade, sorry about the pains, are you still on your regular pain killers they gave you after surgery? I personally cant be comfortable in one position for too long  so i am always tossing about on the chair or bed. I have been binge watching and studying as well as am a post grad fulltime research student. I was signed off work for 8 weeks so am 6 weeks post op now. Not long again before I go back to fulltime uni and my part time work as nurse assi. (I dread the thought of it   )

Hi Xmaslisa, how is the swelling now? Mine is just so numb but without pains or swelling. I kind of think it will be to my advantage during my ivf injectables   cos I hate needles. 
You mean you are still wearing hospital socks/leggings, oh dear! 

Happy Sunday Evening   xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys! 

Amy- I hope it does too! I do actually look pregnant! Good luck getting the testing you need at the GP x

Andade- yes! Def more than 4 weeks off!!! I'm currently signed off for 3 months which takes us up to 10th July am going to go back to go and get him to extend til the end of July tho... I'm in no rush! x

Brown candy - noooo not the hospital stockings they went for sure!! I'm just living in leggings and trackie bottoms coz my tummy is still swollen...driving me nuts!!! Be careful going back to nursing type duties after only 8 weeks... It's s tough old slog! I'm having at least 3 months off! x

Glad we all seem to be recovering nicely.... I guess just the difficult bit of TTC now! 
Love to all x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Just checking how everyone is doing..........

Andade I hope your doctor appointment went well & you got signed off for longer, how are you feeling? x

Lisa nearly exactly 6 months until xmas (188 days to be precise, I just checked!)   I hope you are doing ok x

Hello Cloudy, Brown candy, Billy, Suse & Twinklestar hope you are all ok x

I started back at the gym on Monday & have managed 3 sessions this week so quite pleased after 4 weeks off, but ate dough balls & scones with clotted cream on Monday, profiteroles on Tuesday & more scones & clotted cream yesterday


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Glad to see you're in the spirit of the Xmas countdown!   Yes almost 1/2 way eeeek!! I'm good thanks, hope you are too x


----------



## andade

Hi all!

Hope  everyone is well.

Brown Candy - Glad to hear you're doing well and hope you're starting to feel more comfortable. I can sit in one place now but just need to move now and then.  As the weather is getting better, I bet you're wishing that the sick certificate could be extended.  

Xmas Lisa - Did they say how long it will take for the swelling to go down?  I keep wearing the trackie bottoms too.  Doesn't help that I have added food belly to it as well. 
Pulled out my linen trousers yesterday and they worked a treat.  Have you finished Prison Break yet?

Amy - Glad  youre ok. I was gonna do the last Race for Life at the end of July but I think that would be pushing it, so sponsoring my friend instead who is doing it this Sunday. Stop encouraging Lisa with the countdown!   
We're still trying to coax the summer out!🌞🌞😎

I've been signed off for another four weeks but my GP said if I'm not up to it then she will extend it.  I could have had longer but I work in a school and will only be in work for four days,  so I said lets go for the four weeks . Pain has eased up as well and not so bad. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Andade when I emailed my consultant he just said it was perfectly normal given the extensive surgery I'd had so I'm not worrying now. I've read on various threads that it can take between 3-6 months sometimes.  Mine has definately gone down a little bit is still definately swollen, tender to touch and numb. I'm pretty much doing normalish things now tho- still not going to go back to work til after consultant follow up tho at the end of July. 9 weeks post op now rayyyyyy!!!
Ps on series 3 episode 7  
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Andade I am pleased you have another 4 weeks off & that the pain is getting better, does that mean you only have 4 days back at work before the school summer holidays? That is good timing   it has been raining here all day & definitely doesn't seem like summer yet x

Lisa hope the swelling goes down soon, I still have numb bits around my scar which is quite unnerving, sending you a cheeky reindeer but don't tell Andade x    

Does anyone else have fibroadenomas (non cancerous breast lumps)? I read that both they and the fibroids can be due to a high sensitivity to oestrogen & I just wondered whether this might be linked to my failures at ivf, I will ask the clinic at my follow up appointment but wondered if anyone else had them as well or any thoughts?

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi amy thanks for the cheeky reindeer! Never heard of fibroadenomas sorry, certainly may be worth looking into before another cycle for sure especially if you have no other gynae problems other than the fibroids. Flippin hormones they have a lot to answer for!   I've started looking into foods that aggravate endo..... Christ it looks like I may aswell eat nowt!   Wheat, sugar, caffeine, dairy the list goes on....

Anyways! Enjoy the rest of the weekend and keep us posted on the fibroadenomas business! take care xx 

186 days to go!


----------



## andade

Hi all!

Amy - Yes, I  will only be at work for four days until the summer holidays, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm leaving, so need to pack my stuff although could have gone in during the hols.
I don't have fibroadenomas so can't help you there. My friend had non cancerous lumps which were removed a few years ago ( not sure if they are the same thing) although she doesn't have fibroids.

Anyway, keeping an eye on you and Lisa sneaking in the Xmas stuff!  

Lisa - The trick will be to cut out some of the stuff gradually. I did the Harcombe diet earlier in the year as I need to lose weight for IVF (more so now that Im on the NHS waiting list and I've developed a food belly to accompany swelly belly!  ) and its all about eating real foods. 
My really good friend has Stage 4 endo which is fused to her bowel but she loves her food and doesn't really cut put anything but her pain has been reduced since she started using serrapeptase.  Cutting out  sugar and wheat definitely seem to help and it's not as hard as you think.
Have you looked at the endo threads?

Hope everyone else is well. 
Sending you all summer sun and cocktails!🌞🌞🍸🍹


----------



## Amy76

Thanks for the replies ladies, just my body that it good at growing random lumps in the wrong places then!   Haven't had mine removed as my chest is small enough already without taking bits out   I have appointment with my gp tomorrow then follow up at clinic on 1st July so will see what they say.

Lisa the endo diet doesn't sound very good, I became vegetarian 25 years ago but I don't think I could give up sugar, wheat or dairy, there does seem to be loads of info about it on here so hopefully you can come up with some small changes that improve things without giving up everything you love x 

Andade do you have another job to go to or are you just seeing what happens? Only going back for 4 days shouldn't be too strenuous   still not very summery here yet x  

Enjoy your Sunday's x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys yeah I've had a look on the endo board some good advice over there.... Amy I may aswell be a veggie I don't eat red meat or anything processed so it's just the chicken I'm afraid! I could quite easily deal with the wheat one but the dairy and sugar I think I'd struggle with! 
I know during my recent surgery I was riddled with it, they removed loads it was stuck to my bowel, bladder flap, pouch of Douglas, ovary and utero-sacral ligament and on and on... There was a bit left behind that they couldn't remove.. I'm aware that this will start growing back rapidly which is why I guess I should make some effort! I also looked at the immune system board as I know there's lots of stuff going on trying to link endo to autoimmune diseases... It's a mine field! The only other issue I have is dermatographia ....anyways! Enough about all that malarkey
Amy good luck with your appointments! 
Here's a pair of teeny tiny reindeers for you both


----------



## BillyH

Hi All

Amy - you have just got me rooting through my medical stuff/letters as back in 2010 & again in 2012 I had ultrasounds for small lumps that I found in one of my boobs. Both times they were determined benign but in 2010 they said "…could well be a fibroadenoma" & in 2012 said "…consistent with normal fibrocystic change" & I was given leaflets on breast cysts. I am now very intrigued by what you've read that fibroadenomas & fibroids can be due to a high sensitivity to oestrogen! I could be the same! Would you mind letting me know what the clinic says, as this could well be something I need to consider investigating…? 

Hope everyone else is well & enjoying the weekend 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi Billy
Good to hear from you, I think I had my first lump checked in 2012 & they did ultrasound (my chest is too small for a mammogram!), the night before the hospital appointment I found a second lump which was a bit scary but they did a fine needle aspiration & told me the same day they were fibroadenomas, within about 9 months the smaller lump had gone from the size of a pea to the size of a grape so there was mild panic on my part but a needle biopsy showed that it was still ok (for which I will always be eternally grateful) That was before any ivf or me knowing about having fibroids, but the other day I typed fibroadenomas in to Dr Google & it said about sensitivity to oestrogen & also said the same when I asked Dr Google about fibroids so made me think it might all be linked to how my body reacts to hormones, not sure if I am just putting 2 and 2 together & getting 5 but will ask when I go to the clinic & let you know.
I am very impressed that you managed to find paperwork from 5 years ago x  

Lisa good luck with the endo stuff, there is so much info available it can all be a bit daunting but no harm in making some small changes if it helps x


----------



## Amy76

Just a quick update my gp was nice & said she would run more tests but to go to the review appointment at the clinic next week & see what they recommend first then go back to her, she has also referred me to the breast clinic to get another lump checked, she is pretty sure it is nothing but it will give me the opportunity to check with them about a link with fibroids & possibly my ivf failures.

Still no sign of summer here, only 185 days to go lisa    

Hope you are all well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Good to know your GP is willing to help with the tests yay! All info is good info  
You poor thing with all these lumps  must get stressful for you...I'm sure it'll turn out to be the same as before and nothing to worry about big  

Lovin the countdown! I usually have a chalkboard at work and do this all year round I drive them crackers! They are currently having a reprieve ....I know there's the occasional nutter that is updating it for me  
I think the weather is supposedly improving tomorrow... Well it is here in Worcestershire! 

Enjoy it if it makes it to you x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 
Amy - Glad that your GP sounds helpful but sorry that you have to go through this, although you've had it before.  Just seems to be one thing after another some times here to cause us stress. To think  some people never visit their GPs for anything and we seem to be having an overdose of problems!
Hope the tests and results are done quickly do you can put your mind at rest. 
I don't have a job yet. I resigned the week after surgery. Keeping my eye out but can't really apply for anything yet. Will start in a couple of weeks time but will probably register with an agency.

Lisa - Cutting out sugar is not as hard as you think. Do you take sugar in your tea? The other thing is the hidden sugars in drinks and food stuff. I'm starting to reduce my intake again  as part of my weight loss programme. I've been drinking tonic water but will cut that out today as I am not meant to have sweeteners or processed foods. I used to drink herbal teas and water. I would also steep a fruity herbal tea and drink it cold as a soft drink or add sparkling water when I felt for a fizzy drink. I'm a juice fanatic, always drinking juice and I managed this pretty quickly.
It was harder cutting out sugars in foods. When you  start looking at labels, you realise how many things have sugar.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  
The sun seems to be shining already, so good weather for a walk to help build my stamina. Hope you all get to enjoy the weather,  even if you're back at work.  

Not counting down!


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

I'm sure the lump will be nothing, just wish my body was as good growing babies as it is random lumps  

Lisa it might be worth thinking about putting your name down for ivf whilst you try naturally depending what the waiting times are like for nhs treatment in your area if they think the endo might affect things. I had never heard of dermatographia so just looked it up & there was a link to a woman who said she is like a human etch a skech, really hope it doesn't cause you too many problems x  

Andade one of my cycle buddies recommended plj which is a lemon drink you can get from supermarkets with no added sugar, i drank it as a hot drink but added a little bit of honey as it is quite sharp. Good luck with the job hunting, hope you find something perfect ready for the start of the new term. Enjoy your walk, the sun is trying to shine here but the clouds seems to be taking over x  

Hope everyone else is doing well x

184 days!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade... I take far too much sugar in my tea/ coffee, eat too much chocolate too sugar is my big downfall!!! Hope you're feeling ok x

Hi Amy yup that's me! The human etcha sketch  
I just take antihistamines as and when I need to... Girls at work think it's hilarious to draw stuff on my arms with the blunt end of a pen.... Fingernail .... Anything really and usually rude   but usually it's not a big problem thank god! x


----------



## Suse B

Hey Amy, I had a fibroadenoma removed back when I was 21... Was a big enough thing and just seemed to appear out of nowhere one day! Had another teeny little boob lump out a few weeks ago, was tiny but doc thought it could get infected so out it came. Was a dermatofibroma, whatever that is. I think my body likes to grow weird stuff too! I cut down on  a lot from my diet after the fibroadenoma, stopped take soy milk (I'm lactose intolerant so dairy had already gone) and cut down on caffeine, and cut way back in red meat. I only managed to finally kick my chocolate habit once and for all after my myomectomy last year- am almost a whole year without chocolate! I think I deserve a medal!
I spoke with a dietician after the myo last year and she recommended the same, less dairy and red meat, less processed food. Basically to follow an anti-inflammation diet, you can look them up online. I'm sort of following it!


----------



## Amy76

Hello Suse thanks for the reply, sounds like there might be a link between the fibroids & fibroadenomas if you, billy & I have them, I will see what my fertility clinic & the breast clinic say & see if there is a link with the high sensitivity to oestrogen and my unsuccessful rounds of ivf, might just be a coincidence. I haven't had any of my breast lumps removed yet but will see what they recommend. I am not a big dairy eater & vegetarian so no meat but I don't think I could give up chocolate   well done on managing a whole year chocolate free, you definitely deserve a medal x  

Lisa 6 months today!      

Andade how are you doing? x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha haaaaaa!!! Amy you beat me to it!!! Happy half way to Christmas girlies!


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Lisa - I too, had an education the other day. I didn't know what dermotograpia was and I had to look up the pouch of Douglas!  How's your recovery? Are you getting to enjoy  the weather? How's Prison Break?

Suse - Here's your medal for not eating chocolate for a whole year!🏆🌟
Even when I'm not consuming sugar, I have a couple of blocks of dark chocolate or something from Hotel Chocolat sometimes to satiate my sugat craving. I can survive without the every day chocolate and  don't really buy it from one day to the next. Seeing a good bit of cake definitely calls for all  my will power though!  

Amy - Hope the clinics are able to reassure you and provide some answers about any links with ttc with IVF.
I'm doing ok this week. Going to the hospital for a nurses appointmeet.  I'm over my BMI though,  now Ive been switched to NHS, so we'll see what they say. Although I have a copy of the policy and it says you must be 30 BMI  when treatment commences and treatment isn't meant to start until August the earliest.  I've got in my notes and will argue  my case if it comes to it.  
Watched Season 1 of Homeland, so got some binge watching due this evening!  

Right you two cheeky monkies, 🐒🐒we're trying to get Summer on track and your sneaky reindeer and Santa's are not summery.   
Sending you lots of sunshine (meant to be 26 today! )🌻🌻🌞🌞🌞🌞😎 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Take care, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Andade I looked up pouch of douglas too as I though it was an auto-correct error!   Enjoy homeland, I watched it on tv. Hope the appointment with the nurse goes well, very difficult to do much in the way of exercise post-op, have you tried slimming world? My sister lost weight after she had her children with that and a few of the ladies from my cycle buddies board also did the same before they could have nhs treatment x  

Lisa I wonder if you could get a really big advent calendar that just counts down to Christmas the whole year? x  

Not glorious sunshine here yet but the forecast for next week looks good  

Hope everyone is well, take care ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade I am glad I'm providing you with some educational moments!   sure is rare!!! Just started last season of prison break! It is soooo good! I'm good! Still got a bit of a swelly belly but has improved slightly. Have got an occupational health appt next week so I'll see what they can do for me on my return to work. Good luck with your appointment let us know how you get on here's a   For you x


----------



## andade

Hi guys 

Had my appointment and the nurse was really lovely. I wasn't sure what to expect but she gave me my treatment protocol and talked us through it.  I've been put on the Cetrotide cycle  (short protocol) and I have to call on day 1 of my cycle in August and then on day 21 I will start taking progynova. 
Then I think it's Gonal F injections and then cetrotide.
From Day 1 to the end of the two week wait, she said it's around 2 1/2 months.

I had to pick up the progynova today as well, so getting a bit real.
She didn't weigh me but she said do I think I'll be ready and I said yes, definitely!  I just got to really get my   in gear!
Just got to have my aqua scan next month and hopefully all is well with my insides.   Got a bit of a heavy, tight feeling on the left side of my abdomen for the past couple of days but hoping it's nothing.

Amy - I haven't tried Slimming World but I used to do WW. I'm going to do Harcombe, as I don't need to pay for it and my sister will do it with me for support. Ill get my mum on board too, as she is the demon  cake and carb bearer! We both lost weight on it earlier in the year and I'm more determined now. Exercise is a pain. I'm trying to work out what kind of exercise I can do, especially as I've been sedentary for quite a while. I know I could do walking but Im wondering what else I can do.

Lisa -  Im sure as a nurse, there's loads you could ecucate us about.   Might have to add Prison Break to my list. Hope your Occy Health appt goes well.  We do ours over the phone now.  
Thanks for the sunshine! Sending it back at ya  
Hope everyone had a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh Andade! This is great news! I'm so pleased for you, how exciting! I must admit I'm not the greatest lover of exercise.... Apart from the chocolate I eat rather healthily tho, I need to start moving my butt a bit now too!

My OH appt is a phone one ... Tbf I hate phone appts much prefer face to face but hey ho I'll just go with it! I'm sure they'll be able to make my life slightly more bearable when I get back to work!   

Take care x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Andade great news that your appointment went well & how exciting that you have your treatment details!   I hope the harcombe diet goes well, it is good to have your sister & mum on board too. In terms of exercise I am sure walking is good, it depends how you feel but maybe swimming would be ok? There was a series on channel 4 that just finished called 'No Offence' which was quite funny in a strange police drama type of way if you are looking for things to watch. Hope the aqua scan goes well & everything is recovering nicely x

Lisa I am a big fan of chocolate   I had one of those melt in the middle chocolate puddings from m & s the other night & it was divine, fortunately I balance my chocolate addition with 3-4 miles dog walking each day & a few trips to the gym each week. I hope the occupational health appointment goes well for you, not really convinced by phone appointments either   x

I had my appointment with the breast clinic through this morning for 7th July so with that & the fertility clinic appointment on 2nd July hopefully I will get some answers  

Enjoy the weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! 7th July is my birthday so I'm thinking that this is a good omen and I will be your lucky charm for the day!   I used to do quite a lot of walking before surgery so I need to get back on it, I also had a rower for last Xmas which I've hung some clothes on.. 
Talking of m&s their raspberry eton mess desserts are amazing I recommend! I'll be trying out their melt in the middle chocolate things now aswell
x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa it will be lovely to have you as my lucky charm    I used to have a rowing machine & did up to an hour a day before I joined the gym, I just like seeing how many calories I can burn so I know how much chocolate I can eat   The melt in the middle chocolate puddings were individual ones which were sold in pairs in a black cardboard wrapper, I think it had a whole days worth of calories in but it was lovely, they had an offer on desserts last week which was 'buy one get one half price' & I was easily led astray by it


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh you're too kind Amy! 
I will make sure I avoid m&s then methinks! I don't need any extra encouragement!!! x


----------



## andade

You too are soon naughty discussing these lovely  M&S puds, when I'm going there to but soup! 
I will have to avoid that aisle  or maybe if Im good for the rest of the day,  one  pud could be my treat.  
Methinks it's time to dust off my treadmill.  Had one for years but moved it to the kitchen/diner and got bored using it.
I might try swimming  next week or aquarobics.  Should be fine doing movement in the water?

(Yaay!  Birthdays and appointments coming up very quickly. Let's hope for good news!

Weather should be great today, so enjoy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying this glorious weather!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

I confess I have been eating chocolate cake, it was my birthday on Sunday & I had a giant chocolate birthday cake   went to the gym last night & did 90 minutes on the stepper to make up for it but decided it was too hot tonight so just watching a bit of Wimbledon.

Lisa how are you doing? Is the tummy going down? I bet you are enjoying not being at work with all this sunshine  

Andade how are you? Finally summer seems to have arrived


----------



## xmaslisa

Ooooooo happy belated birthday Amy! I don't blame you!! It is mine a week today and I shall be doing the same! Hope you had a nice time and some lovely gifts.
Tummy slowly going down but bloated again at the mo as AF is here although at least on time and cycle seems back to normal! Every cloud hey! x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, had some lovely thorntons cappuccino chocolates as well   Hope af isn't too bad & at least it is a sign of your body getting back to normal which is good & a relief after surgery x


----------



## andade

Hi guys!

Amy, didn't realise it was your birthday.
Happy Belated Birthday! 🎉   I'm glad you enjoyed yourself and had some lovely cake.🎂  I'm sure you can be forgiven for watching Wimoved on as it's really not exercise weather. 31 degrees down here!🌅

Lisa, glad your tummy is going down and hope you are enjoying the weather. My AF is here too, so my aqua scan is booked for next Tuesday.  I popped out this afternoon and the weather was gorge, especially as I'd been I side for two days. Moody, pre period abdo pain etc.
Have a great eve, x🍷


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello gorgeous ladies!
I have been away from here for awhile now as work and study started in full swing😥

Happy belated birthday Amy🎉🎁🎉

Xmaslisa good the swelling is going down and u are right on track with ur cycle.

Andade feels so good to have your treatment plan out😊 now more motivated to get off a bit of the unwanted weight.

Myself I was shocked when I put on my work uniform and I could hardly breath with it. Gosh av put on quite a bit of weight 😞 and it's not always easy to shade it off. 

Am starting a diet plan to shove away carbs from my meals. Am thinking of doing vegetable stir fry for lunch while am thinking of what to do with dinner as am not a breakfast person I will just do with loads of fruits.

I will stick to a strict plan for a month and see if I will loose a bit though my dh loves me being chubby 😡 he caused me to eat a lot while I was recovering from surgery.

Another thing that I have noticed is that AF has not showed up for a week now since I was due. Today makes it 7 days since I was due. Rather I noticed lots of fluids on my knickers. Sorry tmi. At a point I thought I weed on myself but when I smelled it, it's odourless. It's so strange so I hv to wear some pantliners to keep save. What could this be? I am getting a bit worried now and am not sure of what to think of. If my tubes were good I would hv said am preggy but am not even though av done a hpt. 

My next appointment is 28th July and I hope AF shows up by then. 

And hey! Whose got the summer bug aka heyfever! Cos I got one on my first day at work last night😭😭😭

It's going to be a hot summer so lots of swimming in the pool 😀

Hope everyone is doing alright!

Xoxo


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh guys!!! I'm dying with this heat I swear!!! Thank the Lord were off work! The thought of gloves and aprons make me wanna vomit! 

Brown candy no idea what that is? Maybe it's just a very watery discharge- I've had that previously. Our appointments are on the same day! Good luck x

Andade  your appointment is on my birthday lol!! Eugh! Period pain in this weather sucks!! I'm still weary... I've taken my mefanamic acid, cramps and flow seem pretty normal atm so we'll see!!  x

Hope you're ok and enjoying those thorntons! I've just had s tesco delivery that included cornettos, twisters and a shed load of chocolate ooops!  x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Brown Candy- Good to hear from you. Boo to back to work! 
Not sure what the discharge could be.  Maybe it's a pre-cursor to the late period. If you're worried,  then I would get it checked out.  My period doesn't kick off like it did before the myo, so your body could still be settling down. 

I know what you mean about putting on the weight. When you're sick,  it's as if you think you can eat anything.  I'm trying to cut out sugar and reduce carbs but keep having massive glasses of juice diluted with water and lots of ice.  Gonna try and just drink the water today.  I found this soo much easier in January when I first dI'd this.
I bought some turkey steaks yesterday as they are low in fat. Do you like that sort of stuff?
Wishing you luck with the weight loss!

Popped out yesterday and got a bit sniffy and itchy throat. Think my body isn't used to the outdoors a d reacted but it was quite mild. My hay fever varies and thus year I haven't had it. Local honey is good for half ever and are you taking meds?
Lisa - I hope there was food in that delivery as well!   Although I'm tempted to pop to Tesco to get Häagen Dazs whilst it's on special. For my treat days 

So glad I'm not at work in this weather. The kids never want to work when it's like this and just moan.  Must be much worse working on a ward!

Fans and AC all the way!
Take care, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

So are we back to counting down to Christmas now that we have decided summer is too hot?  

Brown candy sorry to hear about the discharge & that af is late, I hope everything sorts itself out soon, but if you are worried call the doctor or your consultant x

Lisa love that your tesco delivery included cornettos, twisters & chocolate, great that you can have chocolate delivered to your door without even having to leave the house x  

Andade hope you are doing ok, have you tried quorn? I have quorn sausages or quorn breaded fillets & they are really nice & very low in fat & also a good source of protein for when you are doing ivf. Do you like fizzy water? Sometimes that is easier to drink than just still water, especially if you add a slice of lemon x  

Billy & suse I had my follow up after my failed cycle at the fertility clinic today and they are pretty confident that although the fibroids and fibroadenomas are linked to each other and may get worse with the ivf drugs there is no link to the success or failure of the ivf so that is good news  

My clinic have said I am ok to do another fresh cycle of ivf starting dr I think in August, they have recommended I have the scratch (they scratch inside to try & help with implantation, I said was the myomectomy like an extreme scratch then?  ), intralipids (to try & reduce immune system from making me reject an embryo) and increased progesterone so now I just need the appointment at the breast clinic on Tuesday to go well  

Hello cloudy hope you are doing ok x  

Hope you are all well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy that's good news about the lumps not being linked to the IVF  I guess!!! I'm so pleased you can start again soon  I've heard quite a few people are having the intralipids amongst other stuff to help with the immunes. Have you had a nosey on the immunes thread? There's a whole load of info on there jeeeeeez!!! I wish you lots of luck for Tuesday I'm sure it'll all be ok  I've sent you a lucky cat    x

Andade there was also plenty of food!   x

175 days til Xmas!


----------



## andade

Hi Amy, 
Glad to hear that the appointment went well and you got some answers to your concerns. Hooray to being able to jump back on the IVF roller coaster again! They seem to amending your treatment which is good too. I'm surprised that they think you need a scratch after a myo. I thought that we'd had enough cuts already but maybe because it will be over three months since it was done and I heard that's how long the effects of the scratch last.Hope the appointment at the breast clinic goes well too.

I never used to drink fizzy water but do now. I also bought some Quorn beef strips and mince last time. You've reminded me to stock up!  Getting there,just need to really go hardcore! 

Can't believe you mentioned the C word!  I've got the air con on!!

Lisa - I didn't doubt you for a second, although what was the ratio of food to ice cream and chocolate?  
Keep cool, x


----------



## xmaslisa

I love fizzy/sparkling water! I invested in a soda stream ... Very 80's I know! I love it!!! I'm a quorn eater too! Linda mccartneys 1/4 pound burgers with mozzarella are delish! The steak strips are ideal for stirfrys also.., much cooler today ladies!


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Lisa soda stream is very 80's, I remember how exciting they used to seem when we were kids, we were easily impressed   I haven't tried the linda mccartney 1/4 pound burgers, will have to look out for them   I had a look on the immunes section & there was so much information I wasn't really sure where to start, fortunately the clinic are happy to go with intralipids without further immunes testing because it is our 3rd fresh cycle & according to them there is no reason why it keeps failing, I felt like hugging the consultant when she said we are both young & fit, I am 39 & dp is 44 so really not young but it was nice that she was being so positive   Do you have any plans for your birthday other than chocolate? x  

Andade I was a bit surprised they suggested the scratch, having spent the last 7 months trying to get my body to recover from surgery!   When are you starting treatment? I think you said you are on short protocol so will probably be ahead of me x 

Definitely much cooler here today, I think summer is over & we must be heading for winter & christmas


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy we are similar ages then! I'll be 37 next week and Steve will be 42 a couple of weeks after... Nice and young then!   Love love love! The sodastream! They have so many different flavours since I had one as a kid! Plus I mostly use it for fizzy water. I checked out the immunes thread when I was searching for a link between my endo and dermatographia but there is soooo much info it's more like a directory! 
Birthdays seem to be a bit more low key these days so it'll probably be a shopping trip, lunch out and perhaps cinema x

Well saw the GP today who signed me off til beginning of August and OH are going to sort me out with a phased return to work part time and short shifts for a month. Sounds good to me!! 

Take care all x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I love that we are still young! The immunes thread is a bit scary, I found I kept reading things & thinking maybe I have that then reading another thing & thinking I might have that as well   If round 3 doesn't work I will do a bit more investigating, I always said I would only do 3 fresh cycles but now we are heading for round 3 I am thinking maybe 4.................  Hope you have a nice time whatever you decide to do for your birthday, shopping, lunch out & cinema all sound nice   Good news that your gp has signed you off until the beginning of August & that you can have a phased return to work. I was back at work part time after 2 weeks, that's one of the problems with working for your dad   x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy I can't believe you were at work after 2 weeks!!!! I wasn't even out of bed lol!!! Yep I agree scary immunes thread! I'll just stick here...I was thinking It must be hard to say you're going to stop at some point with fertility Must be a difficult decision..I'm positive you won't need a 4th go tho


----------



## Amy76

Lisa my dads view was that I was only sat at a desk using the computer so it would be ok!!! I have only had about 2 days off work sick in over 15 years so 2 weeks in one go was a bit too much! There are only the two of us in the office & he is very old & doesn't know how to use a computer so he needs me   Fortunately we work in the construction industry (I do all the accounts) & usually everything closes for 2 weeks over xmas & new year so I had a break then. Definitely not looking forwards to saying I will stop treatment, hoping it won't get to that point


----------



## Suse B

Oh interesting reading Amy! I wonder what we could do to stop the pesky things growing. I suppose if we knew that we wouldn't be here! I really hope that the appt in the breast clinic goes well for you too. And three is my lucky number... I hope it's yours too. 
I can't believe you were back to work so quickly. I was barely home from hospital! 
Happy birthdays to all!


----------



## andade

Hello! 
Lisa - Soda streams...  😌
Always wanted one when we were younger  but we weren't trendsetting enough.   We made do with the Corona van that came around every week instead.  The are selling them in the shops again.  Maybe I should indulge in my childhood fantasies! 
Woo hoo to more time off work.   It's good that the weather is improving as your body is, so that you ca get to enjoy it.  Honestly  though,  you have a really sympathetic GP or are you paying him? 
How's Prison Break coming along?

Amy - Two weeks!  
You are a very strong lady and much better than me. Feel like a wuss compared to you.  If there are only two of you, than I can imagine that it must be difficult to take ti e off. Your sickness record is fantastic!🌟  Wish I could say the same  
I'm starting  treatment in August but based on  when my current period started, my August one is due at the end of the month which means that I won't start taking g meds until September.  So we might have similar timings, depending when you start and I have all my fingers and everything else crossed for your next tx.

You two are definitely still young!  Don't class yourself as old until you have to. 

No, we are not counting down to Christmas yet. Temperature is still in the 20s!  Bedroom is still too hot and my AC is on, so no hint of Christmas!  🚫🎄🚫

Hi Suse,  Brown Candy  and every one else reading.


----------



## xmaslisa

Ah bless him! I guess sat at a computer is not so bad  again similar! This is the 1st sick time I've had in 10 years, it's weird! x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Sounds like I had it easy recovering from surgery, at my 2 week post op check with the gp she agreed to sign me as fit to drive as I showed her I could move & was capable of doing an emergency stop so I think my dad saw that as a sign I was better   seemed easier to be back at work (not full time) rather than have loads of stuff to catch up with if I had longer off, we wear what we want to work so it didn't matter that I was still going with elasticated waists  

Lisa well done on your sickness record, I think we both have to be grateful we have been so lucky healthwise, there isn't any pulling sickies to have a fun day out when you work for your dad   Talking about memories from our youth I am currently a bit addicted to the sherbet flying saucer sweets we used to have as kids, I found them in a shop & they said 'suitable for vegetarians' so thought I would reminisce & they are lovely & since they are only really paper & dust I figured they can't be too bad for you x  

Andade looks like I might start dr around 26th August depending whether my body cooperates so we might be cycling around the same time which would be nice, hope you have some orange things ready x  

Suse I hope you are doing ok, I don't think there is much we can do to stop the lumps growing it just seems to be the way our bodies respond to oestrogen, although it would be nice if my breast lumps grew more evenly, so far I seem to have one on one side & four the other side, not sure how uneven I will end up after more rounds of ivf  

Brown candy hope you are doing ok? x

Billy hope you are ok too x

Looks like another nice day today & forecast for the weekend looks good so we won't mention christmas  

Enjoy the sun ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade that made me chuckle!! It was a different GP this time, I just told him I wasn't ready to go back to work and thought it was a good idea to see the consultant 1st, I guess it's no skin off his nose and he was more interested in what's going on where I work lol!!! haaaaaa! Corona van! I remember taking those bottles back to the outdoor for a couple of pence, I seriously love my soda stream! On the last series of prison break now I don't want it to end! x

Amy I too have multiple packs of flying saucers in my sweet basket along with various other swizzels sweets! It's a terrible habit of mine this sugar!!! x

Thanks for the birthday wishes Suze x

Hope you're ok brown candy,billy and cloudy x

174 days til Xmas!!! Soz!


----------



## Cloudy

As Moderator I can confirm that Swizzels are scientifically proven to be good for everything related to the lady area, not so good for teggys obviously!


----------



## Amy76

Love it! It's official, we are allowed to eat sweets


----------



## BillyH

Hi All! I do like the fact that this thread has moved onto how everyone is recovering well & planning for the future, sweets, chocolate & ice cream - much better than when we were all building up to ops & worrying about it   

Thanks Amy for the update - good news that the lumps & bumps are not thought to be linked to the success or failure of IVF - hoping it'll be third time lucky for you!

Hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## BillyH

P.S. I'm 39 too, but hubbie is younger


----------



## andade

Evening all! 
Hope everyone has had a good day! 

Amy - Flying saucers  I love coca cola bottles and liquorice all sorts, particularly the round ones that I think have coconut in them. I used to love space dust as well and the lollies that you dipped in sherbert.  Ooohh, reminiscing now!
Yaay, we could be cycle buddies if all goes right for me.

Lisa- Your GP just keeps signing you off to get all the goss on your work place!   The GP that I've seen for my last few appointments is really nice as well and was happy to sign me off for longer too.  
I forgot you used to get money back for the Corona bottles but yeah we used to return them every Saturday when the van came.
You and your sweet basket!  Although Cloudy has verified that they are good for you, so you are excused! 

Hope everyone else is ok, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha haaaaa!!! Good job sweets are allowed coz I could actually be a swizzels rep!! At this moment in my basket there is dip dabs, double dips, fizzers, love hearts, Parma violets, double lollies and drumsticks! In the chocolate basket there are bags of toffee crisp bites, giant buttons, bitsa wispa, twirl bites and maltesers! ......you see what I mean!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sounds like a swizzels rep could be your ideal job, or perhaps a taste tester? My sweet drawer has rainbow drops (the ones like rice crispies covered in sugar & colouring!), jelly tots, lemon & black currant millions, haribo strawberries, haribo jelly beans, flying saucers, mint poppets, giant buttons, maltesers, milky bar, peanut m&ms........have to be selective based on what is vegetarian, I really miss jelly babies & red, green & black fruit pastels, much more than I miss any meat!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine, we had a massive thunder & lightening storm & loads of rain here last night but it is back to being hot & sunny today x


----------



## Cloudy

Amy, are you sure the word 'drawer' shouldnt say 'west wing' - i would be shocked if all that fitted in one little drawer      

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Ok so it's one of those pull out drawers in an ikea kitchen unit so perhaps I should refer to it as a sweetie cupboard x    

Hope you are doing ok cloudy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha!! Amy I think between us we could start a shop!!


----------



## andade

Sweet baskets? Sweet drawers?
Sure you two haven't got businesses on the side?   

Cloudy - The West Wing!  

I feel a bit inadequate now!   No sweets, just tubs of Häagen Dazs, as Tesco has them half price.


----------



## Amy76

Andade wow you have no sweets   I love the praline & cream Haagen Dazs, might have to go to tesco later  

Went to the gym this morning so think I can have a couple of treats now  

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## andade

Mortal sin to the  'sweet shop owners' (Amy and Lisa). 
Forgot I have a mini sweet shop jar that I was given at Christmas and it still has two Refreshers and two packets of Love Hearts in it.

Am I making them see misery?


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy good luck at the boob clinic today and Andade good luck with the Aqua scan xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Lord above!! I'd have eaten those in a heart beat!


----------



## Amy76

Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday dear Lisa, happy birthday to you!


         
    
    
       



Andade I hope your Aqua scan goes well x


----------



## andade

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!!     
    
And because it's you...     
Have a great day!

Amy, hope your appointment goes well. 
Thanks for the wishes.  Doctor said everything was fine. That's it, no more details. They can see both ovaries now!

Cloudy, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Amy76

Lisa hope you are having a lovely birthday, it must be a special day, even Andade is joining in with the xmas celebrations x  

Andade great news that your scan went well, two ovaries should help with the ivf x  

Brown candy how are you doing? X

I ended up at the hospital for 3 hours   I wore my lucky orange pants & I think they helped, they decided to do a mammogram which is like getting your chest stuck in some lift doors which just keep closing! Not much fun when you don't have much of a chest   then they did an ultrasound & decided the new lumps are not a problem but one of the original benign lumps has grown from 2 cm to 3.5 cm so they want to take it out, I had a pre-op today & am booked in for surgery on 30th July, just need to hope it doesn't clash with cycle day 21 which is when I am meant to be having scratch! It is day surgery under la, the leaflet says to have a week off work afterwards but I don't think dad will fall for that!  

Hope you both enjoy the rest of your day x


----------



## andade

Oh Amy! 
I'm so glad that the lumps are not an issue but pooh to the growing one.   
Sorry you have to have surgery again.  Fx it doesn't clash with CD21 
I'm sure dad might give you a day or two.  

Your description of a mammogram sounded funny though!   Lift doors  
I'm tired and need a nap🙈
Have a nice afternoon, x


----------



## Cloudy

Ooh Happy Birthday Lisa! x

Amy - Im glad it was ok, but really sorry that you need another procedure and have added stress  

Andade - thank you for thinking of me, I was feeling well enough to change the bed and run the hoover round, and now I am stringly regretting it!  

Loads of love ladies xxx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks ladies, I meant to say general rather than local but still hopefully only a day case   the consultant said normal breast tissue will grow when the lump is out so there shouldn't be a big dent! The paper work says a week off work after surgery but I don't think that will happen & I'm sure I will be back in the office the next day   & one of my cycle buddies said it is ok to have the scratch a day or two either side of day 21 so that shouldn't be a problem  

Cloudy you should be resting   Please don't do too much, you need to let your body recover x  

I have been following the limbo landers for months x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh thanks for the birthday wishes guys! Had a lovely day shopping, eating out and the cinema  

Glad to hear the scan went well Andade good news! x

Amy pleased that they are not concerned about the new lumps... I'm sorry you've got to have more surgery tho... That sucks a bit.... best be safe tho. Your description of a mammogram made me chuckle!   you'd think in this day and age they would come up with something a little less barbaric!!! x

I hope you're ok cloudy x
And that goes for browncandy, billy and suse too x


----------



## che1182

Hi All,

I do like to occasionally pop in and have a nose to see how you are all doing - this thread having been my saviour for so long 'back in the day' haha.

Lisa my fellow ED lady - glad to see all is well and you can commence ttc. Just FYI, among other many measures I took, we used the sperm meets egg plan. Had never heard of it until another lady posted on here. Its really hard work (!) - but it worked for me in 3 months (and that was 3 months after being told we were probably headed for surrogacy), and worked for my friend in 2 months following her pituitry gland tumour and pcos. I also took aspirin 75 mg daily to encourage uterine blood flow but as with any medicine that kinda stuff should be discussed (haha like you dont know that!) Anyway, just wanted to share to secrets of my success in making my miracle baby. Good luck!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi chell! Thanks for the tips I'm off to read about sperm meets egg now! I'll keep you posted... Hope you're well x


----------



## Suse B

Happy slightly belated birthday Lisa! Hope you had a lovely day? And Andade glad that they can see both ovaries, that's a big plus!
Amy, boo to more procedures and poking and prodding. I'm sure you must be fed up with it. I had a fibroadenoma removed about nine years ago (I was only a young one, at 21!) and it was big enough, about 3 or 4 cm, but you wouldn't know the difference now, no dents or anything! And I was just a day case. The last cyst/dermofibroma thing I had out a few weeks ago left a bigger mess because it was right down by my ribs. Ah well. The other half should be used to all my scars by now!
One year today since I had the myo. Nice to go out for a run at lunchtime and have a day at work, rather than what I was doing this day last year! And going to Pilates on the beach this evening too!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I'm pleased you had a lovely day yesterday   the mammogram was a bit ridiculous   but they are so efficient at the breast clinic compared to the rest of our hospital. They were doing a minutes silence whilst we were waiting for the pre-op assessment & a little bit before it started an elderly man went into a curtained area with one of the nurse, he was hard of hearing & his hearing aid battery had run out so during the silence there was a very loud random conversation with the nurse saying 'can you show me your chest' shortly followed by 'no, keep your pants on!' Hope you are doing ok x  

Suse congratulations on your one year post-op anniversary   Well done you on running & Pilates x  

Andade hope you are doing well? X  

Hello cloudy, billy, brown candy & Chell x  

Having a bit of a disaster of a day today as my computer wouldn't start on Monday (possibly linked to the storms on Friday night?) & was taken to be resuscitated by a repair man on Monday lunchtime, I eventually got it back at lunchtime today (a special new box with all my stuff on & old fashioned adaptor fittings so it would work with the dial up modem we have to use for bank payments), everything worked except the payment system, after 45mins on the phone to the bank technical people, an hour on the phone to the computer repair man & some swearing from me it is now back at the repair shop


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Lisa - Glad you had a nice birthday.  Sounds like it was a packed day! Take it you were resting up yesterday. 

Cloudy - Naughty, naughty!   Pushing yourself too soon.  You know the score - take time to heal. 
Che - Glad to hear everything is going well for you.  It's really nice to hear how we everyone is getting on. I downloaded It Starts with the Egg on Kindle and The Complete Guide to IVF.  I need to look at the spermatogenesis meets egg plan, although it's a bit late for me.
Keep in touch. 

Suse - One year post-op!   
Bet it's gone quickly.  I hope to be introducing some exercise into my regime in the next couple of weeks.  Pilates  on the beach sounds good. 

Amy - Stop making me laugh! Your hospital story was too funny and I felt the aches in my abdo.   Still a bit sensitive from Tuesday. 
Sounds like you had a right technical fault day! Sounds like you gave them what for. Hope you get it back pretty quickly! 

Brown Candy - Hope your return yo work hasn't been too stressful and you're doing ok.
Have a great day guys!


----------



## Brown-candy

Massive bear hugs to all the lovely ladies here!!

Gosh am so lost now, where to I start? Its been over 1 week since I popped in here   
Pls blame it on work and studies   

First of all Happy belated birthday *Lisa*    Better late than never 

Hi *Anadade*, its been stressful but manageable, thanks for asking . How are you? I have really missed coming here for a bit of a chat. I flipped upto 6 pages to my last post. 

Hi *Amy*, what a computer disaster day! Hope you got it sorted. Hope you are doing ok. Sorry about the lump.  this breast issue get sorted and you will have nothing to worry about during your next treatment cycle.

Hi Suse B, BillyH, Cloudy, Che and all others   

AFM, I mentioned last time that AF was delayed. It still did not show up and its 2 weeks late now. I only noticed very light spotting for a couple of days and thats it. 
I called in the hospital and spoke with my consultant's secretary on Monday only to be told that the Drs are on holiday. I requested that I speak with even a junior Dr. but I was told that a call back is not guaranteed 
Now I dont even know what to think or do than wait till my appt day which is 28th July to be seen by a member the gynae team.
I woke up this morning feeling some kind of crampy pain (like AF kind of pressure) on my abdo but it lasted for only a few minutes. This has really got me worried to be honest.  things get sorted soon.

Lots of love. X


----------



## Suse B

BrownCandy-if you're worried and think something isn't right, go to your GP. There's just no point hanging round for an appointment if you're worried, it's just not worth it. My next appt is 29th July too and it seems forever ago. Hope your period arrives soon, it's miserable waiting!


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely ladies  

Brown candy I think suse is right, if you are worried go & see your gp, after my surgery when my stomach was ridiculously swollen I went to see my gp & they did a swab to check for infection & referred me to the hospital to have a scan just to make sure there weren't any problems, all was ok & I think the swelling was from the iron tablets but it was reassuring to know. Hope you get sorted soon x  

Andade how are you doing? The hospital trip was quite funny, my dad is quite deaf with a couple of hearing aids & we have some very random conversations sometimes, where he answers a completely different question to the one I have asked, but the hospital one just seemed so inappropriate given the timing x  

Suse hope you are doing ok, only 2.5 weeks until your appointment, looks like the end of July will be a busy week for appointments with brown candy on 28th, you on 29th & me on 30th, hope it turns out to be a good week for us all x  

Lisa hope you are ok? Are you busy reading about sperm meets egg? X  

Cloudy hope you are relaxing & taking things easy x  

Hello billy & Chell x  

The computer came back yesterday with a new dial up modem & the repair man tested it on their phone line so when it still didn't work in the office I phoned bt & they are due out today to check the line, can't believe the thunder & lightening managed to mess up my computer, the modem for bank payments & the phone line   Will be glad when this week is over x


----------



## andade

Morning all!  

Brown Candy - Good to hear from you!  Sorry that you are concerned about AF but I agree with the others that you should go to your GP. There's no point waiting and worrying yourself.
We know what it's like when you are back at work and life takes over. At least you managed to catch up on what's been happening and keep in contact. 

Amy - I think the fact that you were meant to be serious and all that going on made it more funny!  Totally inappropriate I know...
Hope the Internet issues are sorted soon and that it doesn't impact too much on business.

Wow, July is going to be a really busy month at the clinics! Hope all goes well for everyone.

Lisa, are you still recovering from your Bday celebrations?

Hope everyone else is fine and has a good day!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys!! How are we all? Sorry I've been busy! The birthday celebrations just seemed to continue! I am soooo done with lunches!!
Well part one of the anti inflammatory endo diet is in swing... I take a ridiculous amount of brown sugar in my tea and have now substituted it with stevia sweetners wow! They're disgusting! I am sure I'll get used to it... I've had to forgo my swizzels tin also. Next shop im replacing all my pasta and bread with wheat free stuff too... We'll see!! I'm also free ttc from the weekend!
I'm joining you with gynae appointments this month! Mine is on the 28th
Hope everyone is ok and has a good weekend xx


----------



## Cloudy

Lisa - I used to have at least 2 large sugars in any hot drink, and now I have stopped it cold turkey its fine. I can't stand sweetner, so decided to stop it all and actually after a few weeks I was fine. The Mac Donalds man still gives me 3 sugars for my lattes though, so I have a massive collection of sugar sachets in the car  

Brown Candy - Could your GP do you a little blood test to see where you are in your cycle? It might help reassure you if it indicates you have ovulated (which could have caused the pain maybe?). If you arent sure and are worried ring them again  

I hope everyone else is ok  

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa wow you have forgone the swizzels tin, you must be serious!!!! I will hold you partly responsible if they go out of business! I don't have sugar in tea but dp takes 2 by choice but when I make it he only gets one small sugar   I eat loads of pasta but have never tried the wheat free stuff, my sister cooked me a meal with brown pasta once & it was disgusting, I can see how people would lose weight switching to it, it is so unpleasant you don't want to eat any! How exciting that you can start ttc!  

Cloudy love that you have never updated the McDonald's man on your sugar requirements  

Andade at the hospital we were sat waiting in the breast clinic waiting area (the rest of the hospital is painted whitish inside but it is yellow) & a woman came in & was walking around looking lost so one of the nurses asked if she was ok & she said she was looking for the yellow waiting area but couldn't find it, i had to smile when the nurse explained this area with all yellow walls was where she was meant to be   also on the pre-op questionnaire after all the name & address stuff one of the questions was 'what do you want to be know as?' Really wanted to answer 'princess Twinkletoes' or something else random but managed to resist  

Hope everyone is ok & has a nice weekend x


----------



## andade

Lisa, you're alive! 
So you've had extended Bday celebrations.  They're the best and you deserve it after being holed up for so long!

Well done on starting your enforcement diet. I echo Cloudy.  I know it seems difficult now but I would forgo the sweeteners altogether.  They leave an aftertaste and after a few cups of tea,  you'll get used to having no sugar. Trust me 
Did you all plan your appointments together? 

Amy -  I use brown rice and pasta when doing my strict healthy eating and they taste really nice. The thing is brown pasta has a longer cooking time but it should taste just as nice.
Your hospital stories keep making me laugh. I dare you to write Princess Twinkle toes when you next get a question like that. Wouldn't it be hilarious if the nurse called you by your name and then you had to stop her and tell her to check your form and then she called you Princess Twinkle toes all through out the consultation.   
Could you keep a straight face?

Have a good eve everyone x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha haaaaa!! Amy you can blame me for swizzels! I feel like I'm giving up smoking and alcohol all over again! That's how addicted to sugar I think I am! I already eat brown rice and pasta so it's no big deal to me to swap again to wheat free I don't think. Thank god I don't eat red meat-that's one less thing to cut out! 

When I was admitted to hospital for my myo, the nurse was running thro those questions with me and asked me the what would you like to be called question and I said Lisa which was hilarious as the gynae reg was hovering waiting to consent me and although I wasn't at the hospital I work at but part of the trust I knew him and he said 'lisa'?!!! If they start calling you Lisa in recovery you won't wake up!! She likes to be known as Christmas . Lol!!!! This is very true! All my friends at work, and everyone who knows me calls me Christmas Xmas or xmaslisa still makes me chuckle!! I think the nurse thought I was bonkers! 
xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

So maybe it is my sisters cooking that is the problem rather than the brown pasta?   I normally eat pasta at least 4 times a week and it really was bad!

Lisa how is the anti inflammatory endo diet going? I would be rubbish at it, I just ate half a bag of flying saucers!   So the question about 'how do you want to be known' is for people like you then?! X

Andade if I had given a comedy name on the form I would probably have forgotten what it was & missed them calling out my 'name'! How are you doing? Are you completely better after the Aqua scan? Are you more mobile & able to get about more comfortably now? X 

Cloudy sending you some hugs x    

I was talking to dp today & saying how this was the second time I had to have surgery after a failed ivf & that I hoped it wasn't a pattern forming! I said I would end up with another scar & he says I will still look good to him, bless!  

Hope everyone is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## Suse B

Would be interested in hearing about the anti-inflammatory diet xmaslisa, do you have any links to resources? Have cut dairy (lactose intolerant) and sadly haven't had any chocolate in a year (sob)... thankfully don't have endorsed but maybe it'd help with the heavy periods?


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I'm starting it slowly! I've cut out the sugar in tea and the sweets, I'm still allowing myself a little chocolate at the moment. I've ordered all my wheat free stuff and my replacement almond milk! I think it'll be ok, it probably won't be super strict but definitely an improvement! x

Suse if you have a look on the endometriosis thread one of the 1st few threads on there is called diet and endometriosis there's some good info on there and links to books... I'm ordering deliciously Ella off amazon at the mo which has been recommended x

Might be TMI guys but I've officially started ttc! Lol!


----------



## andade

Afternoon all!
Lisa -  If you gave up smoking and alcohol previously,  then I think you'll be fine on this diet.  You seen to be pretty healthy already with the brown rice and pasta and no red meat. 
So everyone calls you Christmas?   Have you been obsessed since you were little?
You're now on the TTC journey, so Fx and try to enjoy!     

Amy -  Im sure it's not your sister's cooking. It could be the brand.
I hardly eat pasta now. I used to eat it quite regularly but when I was doing Harcombe noticed I became more bloated when I ate it. It's one of my favourite foods too. 
I'm sure  you are not developing a pattern,  it's just bad luck.

AFM - I'm feeling much better.  I'm walking about fine and didn't start my exercise regime last week, do will be starting this week.  I just have a slight discomfort in my abdomen when I laugh or need to wee. I think that's just from being prodded about it during the aqua scan, although everything was fine do not really worried about it. Also think I'm more sensitive down there since surgery. 
Back to work on Weds!

Hope everyone is fine and having a good weekend!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa your colleagues won't recognise the new reduced sugar lady that returns back to work!!! I think you need to keep a bit of chocolate in your diet, life would be very miserable without chocolate   exciting on the ttc, really hope it works for you x  

Suse you are very dedicated with all the things you are prepared to cut out of your diet, can't believe you haven't had chocolate for a whole year  

Andade I hope the return to work goes ok, if I remember correctly it is for four days? Hope it is easy for you as it is nearing the end of term. Sorry the Aqua scan made you a bit uncomfortable, I've never had one, although I seem to have had lots of other scans - hsg, mri, ultrasound & many with the infamous dildo cam!!! Good luck with starting the exercise regime, take things easy to begin with x  

Dp brought me vegetable korma, tarka dal, rice & naan bread from his restaurant for tea, lovely but probably not very healthy


----------



## andade

Amy, I think its just me.   I shouldnt feel anything right now. 

Your tea sounds lovely!  Its right up my street. Now I fancy an Indian takeaway!   Is your DP a chef?


----------



## Amy76

Andade dp has a couple of small Indian restaurants, he says vegetable korma is baby food because it is so mild but I love it


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade thanks! I already feel as tho it's the only thing I'm thinking of and focussing on already and we've only just started!   I need to try and chill a bit! I've always loved Xmas, put my decs up in November just generally love it! I've been known as christmas for  a while now! I have a year round little miss Christmas name badge at work     X

Wow Amy! How lucky are you having such exclusive access to Indian food shops!!! Well jel! Can't beat a korma tho huh!   definitely not giving up the chocolate! x


Hi to brown candy, cloudy, billy, Suse and anyone else I may have missed out   X


164 days til Xmas!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!!! Dildo cam


----------



## andade

Lisa, do you have one of those houses that you can see from space because it's so full of lights and everyone e drives past to have a look?  
Me and DP used to drive around to look at Christmas lights and some times I might glance a house from the main road and get him to detour so we could look at it. 
Do the patients call you Nurse Christmas?  

Amy -  Couldn't get your tea out of my head and so guess what I ordered last night? 
Never order from this restaurant before and might try another next time,  as the coconut rice and korma is a bit too sweet.  Enjoyed the naan and kebabs. 
Back to work for three days,  as I calculated wrong so even better.
The aqua scan is like the internal ultrasound but they insert a speculum and a catheter to inject saline into you and then use the  dido cam. 
I'm fine, it's just that when I press my tummy especially on the left side I feel slight discomfort.
Hope your technology is up and running now.

Everyone else - Brown Candy, Sue,  Cloudy and Billy have a good day!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies   

Lisa I watched a programme once about some Xmas crazy Americans who had Christmas trees all over their house, I love seeing all the houses with loads of Christmas stuff   Sounds like the craziness with ttc is already beginning   how much longer do you have off work? I am sure they will all be missing your Christmasness in the middle of summer!!! Isn't dildo cam the official name for it then?!!  

Andade sorry to be a bad influence with food, now you will have to test other places until you find one that is just right   sounds like they use lots of bits for the Aqua scan, probably just as well I have avoided them so far! All technology is up & running now so should be a better week than last week. Hope your mini return to work goes well x  

Brown candy how are you doing? Did you speak to your gp? Hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha!! I'm allowed Christmas craziness inside as as much as I like!  DH loves Christmas too but I'm only allowed lights around the apex of the bungalow and garage and a lit tree on the balcony that's it!! If I had my way it would look like the griswolds Christmas vacation!    I'm the same as you Andade I go on detours to find the Christmassy houses!! 

Back to work 1st August on a phased return of 1/2 hours so 3 short days instead of long days... Nice!

I despise dildo cam twice now I've had someone I know do it arrrrggghhhh  

Have a good day all x


----------



## andade

Amy, you're not a bad influence, just giving me ideas for dinner.   I now want to go to one of my fav restaurants to really enjoy the dishes I ordered last night! 
Will just have to convince DP to take me.

Lisa, I'm so disappointed. I had visions of your house bringing the electric grid to its knees   Good news about the phased return to work. How long will that last for? 
It must be awful to have someone you know do your ultra sounds, especially if you're trying to keep everything private.

Hope the day's going well for everyone, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys I know you can help me out! Did any of you experience any spotting after sex after your myos? I've had some very faint spotting, no pain during nothing too acrobatic lol!! No where near period, never experienced any kind of irregular type bleeding previous to surgery. I've left it long enough post surgery like 3 months almost!


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Andade I hope you are doing ok & manage to persuade dp to take you out for dinner soon, I just had leftover curry for my tea, but I did go to the gym tonight so should be ok x  

Lisa I can't imagine having to let someone you know do a dildo cam scan!!   on my first round of ivf when I had my first stims scan the nurse started saying there was a problem because she had seen the fibroids so she went to get Ken who turned out to be an older gentleman who then spent ages scanning me, he even changed one of the attachments on the dildo cam & seemed to be scanning me for ages!   I didn't have any spotting after sex, we waited just under 6 weeks post surgery, it didn't even occur to me that it counted as ttc, when they said to wait 6 months I just assumed that was for ivf!!! Good that there was no pain & nice to know it wasn't too aerobic   I think I would see how things go for a bit if it was me x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha! Amy! Tell me about it! First time wasn't so bad as it was a lady but when I had the last one it was a guy! You know when someone asks you if its ok and you don't want to say no making yourself look like an idiot!! Really I was dying inside! X-ray dept is right next to ours aswell- the shame! 

I'm not overly worried about the bleeding.... It is the first few times and I did have a lot done and it was only a little bit- gotta start somewhere I guess! I'm under no illusions there will be a quick miracle pregnancy! If there is I will personally run around the garden in the nip!  

Night girls x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa not sure I could face a colleague who had done internal scans of me! That is an experience/image you can't undo!!  

You are tempting fate by saying you will run round the garden naked, just hope it isn't in november when you have all you christmas lights on so everyone can see you!!!  

Andade hope you are ok & work goes well tomorrow x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 
Thought I'd nick Lisa's time slot! 

Lisa - The spotting could be due to you being a bit more sensitive post-surgery.  It should stop soon.  I didn't have any spotting this time but I have had it before.  If it continues and you are worried then I would see your GP.
I agree with Amy about tempting fate!  Don't want to read about a woman arrested for streaking! 

Amy - Thanks for the good wishes.  I had a mini leavers do this evening and it was great to see people, so its prepped me a bit for tomorrow.  Can't believe tomorrow is two months since the surgery! 

hope every one else is well.


----------



## Cloudy

Lisa - hey honey if you have any bleeding post-sex the best thing is to pop to your GP and just get them to have a quick look at your cervix, even if you haven't had any since. It can be just from the cervix being soft, or cervical erosion (where the cells overgrow) but it's important to just check xxx

Love to everyone else  

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Andade congratulations on being 2 months post op   Nice that you had a leavers do last night to catch up with people, I hope work has gone well & that it wasn't too much of a shock to the system after time off recovering from surgery, especially with your late night posting on here  

Lisa the lovely cloudy has probably very sensibly suggested a trip to the gp, fortunately with everything we have had done we have pretty much lost all dignity already   hope you are ok x  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys thanks for the replies. I'm out of the fertile window now so won't be having any more sex lol!! I have the consultant soon so am going to mention it to him and get him to have a look. I'm not overly worried and have had a cervical smear within the last year etc.x

Andade hope work was ok Hun ... I have my official 1st shift back 4th August! Can't believe it was 3 months ago I had surgery! X
Hope you're ok Amy x
You too cloudy x


----------



## andade

Morning ladies! 
How is everyone?  Sorry that I've been a bit AWOL!
Amy - Work has been great, although tinged with sadness.
Lisa - Bet OH is pleased that service has been resumed! 
What are you going to do with the remainder of your time off? Still a while to go, so enjoy!

Cloudy - how you feeling?  I'll probably catch up on the other thread.

AFM - I was mainly sorting stuff out on my first day back and then I had to go to the mall to get some cards and gifts.  By the time I got home, I was exhausted and my back and waist were hurting plus I had a headache!  Needless to say I fell asleep at a decent time but awoke at 2:30 am and then couldn't go back to sleep, so I was awake for for four hours until I had to get up! 
The next two days were much better and everyone has been so lovely.  I've never had so many hugs and spent the afternoon/eve in the pub! 

Hope everyone else is ok!

Weather looks really nice today,so I hope that you all get to enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I'm glad it went ok back at work & now you have the summer holidays, have you started looking for anything else or are you going to enjoy the summer & see how treatment goes? X  

Lisa hope you are doing ok x  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok & everything is alright x  

Brown candy, suse & billy hope you are all well x  

I have booked scratch for 5th August which will be cd21, then I'm due to start dr on cd21 of the following cycle, but now I'm thinking of moving the scratch & having it done at the same time I start dr, just a bit concerned that if I end up on antibiotics after surgery it might overlap with scratch............too many medical appointments!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys! 

Pleased to hear work went ok Andade, I've only got 1 episode of prison break left! I'm soooo sad!!! x

Amy! I do feel for you with all these appointments! Glad to hear you'll be starting your dr soon! How exciting!!! 

I'm ok! Feel a little PMT ish so I guess that's not great but I wasn't really expecting a miracle.... Not one that soon anyhow!! 
Hope everyone else is ok... Brown candy, cloudy, Suse, & billy x


----------



## andade

Afternoon guys! 

Amy - I've started looking at jobs.  Got a couple of applications to complete this week.  As you say I've go the hols and if I decide to do agency work, I have a bit of flexibility about when I start.  I would really like to have a holiday before treatment.   
I think its a good idea to move it to when you start DR.  What does your consultant say?
When you no longer have any medical appointments you won't know what to do with yourself! 

Lisa - What are you going to do?  I hope you don't end up in hospital again after going 'cold turkey'.   Breathe and then get hooked on another box set.
Hope you don't have bad PMT. 

Everyone else hope  you are well and having a good weekend, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa sorry if there hasn't been a miracle this month, but hopefully it will happen soon & you can enjoy trying x  

Andade when are you due to start treatment? I think I will delay the scratch until early September when I start dr, just worried my body might object if I put it through too much in one go   Good luck with the job hunting, do you teach or just work in a school? I hope you find something nice soon & manage to book a holiday before treatment x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

Thank you all for asking after me  
I tried to read a few pages but since am at work I will just make a quick update on the situation of things.

I went to the GP as some of you advised me but I was told-off by my GP 😞
I felt so bad when I started to explain to him what I was experiencing and he cut me right in the middle of my second sentence and said he can't do anything for me. That am already with the gynea team I should wait till whenever my next app to table my issue with them 😥

That was last week Monday. I left the GP regretting even leaving my house to go there and wait for 1hr only to be told off. And then the following day, guess what!! AF showed up 😩😩

And I was happy it finally came after being 18 days over due. And before the GP app. I tried to contact the gynea team to lay my complain but could not reach any Dr so I left my message with the Dr's secretary. After 2 days I had a call back that I should expect some irregularities in my period for some 3-6 months. 

Because I was still worried I had to go to the GP who then turned me down. Anyway am ok now that AF has come and gone, and am awaiting ovulation just to be sure that my body is back to normal. 

Am so sorry no personals now but will catch up with you ladies soon as I get a bit of time!

Do have a good week y'all 😊😊Xoxo


----------



## andade

Hi guys!  

Amy - I need to wait for August AF and then call the clinic and start Progynova on day 21.  This will most likely be September.  We'll probably be cycling together! 
I teach, so there's opportunities for jobs and I can sign with an agency if I dont get anything.
Hope you're well.

Brown Candy - Sorry to hear about your experience with the GP.    Some are so insensitive and really don't know how to or want to deal with patients worries. 
Glad you're feeling better and AF has arrived.
Hope work is not too busy!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Brown candy so sorry that your gp & gynae team were so unhelpful   but good news that af has arrived & hopefully your body is returning to normal x  

Andade good luck with the job hunting, I have delayed my scratch to early September & should start dr then as well, how exciting that we might be cycle buddies x  

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys  Sorry I've been awol but I had a big interview today so I've been preoccupied! Find out tomorrow whether I've got the job arrrrggghhhh!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Lisa I hope you get good news about the job x  

Andade hope you are doing ok? X  

Hope everyone else is ok, next week is a busy week for appointments for a few of us so let's hope it is a good week x

Off to portsmouth on a round trip today (5-6 hours drive!!) to watch my 8 year old niece in a dance show at the theatre & see my other two nieces who are 6 & 10, will be lovely to see them


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi! Thanks Amy ..... I got the job! Wooo hooo! Still in A&E but as an emergency nurse practitioner so am well pleased  hope you have a lovely time with your nieces x


----------



## Amy76

Congratulations lisa that's great news   with my nieces at the moment & they are being completely crazy but very funny


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies!

Congrats Lisa


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks ladies! Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Cloudy

Congratulations Lisam brilliant news, really pleased for you  

Xxx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Congratulations on your new job Lisa!  

Amy, sounds like you has a great day with your nieces. 

Hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend.


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks cloudy and Andade x

Has anyone used ovulation strips? Was thinking of buying a job lot to see if I can be more accurate!


----------



## Amy76

Andade hope you are ok? X  

Lisa when do you start the new job? I bought some cheap ovulation sticks from Amazon & they seem to work well, let me know if you want more details of the ones I tried x

All 3 of my nieces were on really good form yesterday chatting, painting my nails orange & singing to me, obviously I thought my niece was fab in the dance show   she did tap & modern, you couldn't tell that some of them had been rehearsing for 7 months or even that they were actually doing the same routine, but it made it quite entertaining  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Amy I'm fine thanks!

Had a busy week.  Was out all day on Weds and didn't get in till around 9:30, been checking on my friends place whilst shes away and she's having some work done.  So I only caught up with everything today.

So glad that you had a great day! 
It's funny going to those shows where all the parents are so proud but some of the children are obviously not destined to dance. 
Did you give your nieces the orange nail polish?


----------



## Amy76

Andade pleased to hear you are ok   no prompting required with the orange nail varnish   it was their choice from a selection they already had but it did make me smile   the oldest one who is 10 had been learning about sex education at school & I was sat in their bedroom chatting to all of them (6, 8 & 10 years old) & the 8 year old started reading the stuff her sister had learnt about changes your body goes through, she announced that you start to grow public hair which made me laugh   got to love them


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy Probably in the next month or so.. I'll go back to my normal job at 1st whilst it all changes over. Glad you had a nice time yesterday! Sounds like fun! The public hair made me chuckle!!I was thinking of getting the tests off amazon just the simple stick ones that look like the NHS pregnancy tests x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa exciting that you start the new job soon, I'm not familiar with pregnancy tests but they are the cheap ones in white packets with a bit of green on I think that say ovulation test when you search for that on Amazon, hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## andade

Public tests! 

That made me laugh.


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy exactly those x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope the ovulation tests help, I only use them to reassure myself that something in my body is working   is it finally your follow up appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well x  

Brown candy I think you said you have your appointment tomorrow as well? I hope it goes well & they can reassure you that everything is ok, maybe you could ask about having a post-op scan to check? x  

Suse I hope you are doing ok, I think you said you also had an appointment this week, hope it goes well x  

Hello billy hope you are ok x  

Andade how are you doing? have you found any nice sounding jobs? did you say you were going to book a holiday before treatment? hope you are doing ok x  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x    

New computer which is only 3-4 weeks old is refusing to turn on   so has gone back to the computer shop again   hoping to get it back later today but for now can only access the internet on this computer so very little work is getting done   not ideal after being off on Friday & I will be off Thursday for operation & probably Friday because I will stay at mums after op & then can't drive for 24hrs after surgery, will have to try & be super efficient this afternoon, tomorrow & Wednesday!!!

Take care ladies x


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Amy,  you're not really having much luck with computers at the moment are you? 
Hope it's not stressing you with the work that you have to get done in between your absences.  You mean your dad is letting you have two days off? 
Hope it all gets sorted soon. 
I've sent off one applocation and I have another one to send off today, so will see what happens. I'm going away for a long weekend on a couple of weeks but want to book another longer break.  Just got my AF,  so I'm plotting possible dates for treatment and see where the holiday can fit in.

Lisa, hope your appointment goes well.

Brown Candy and Suse hope your appointments go well too.

Hope everyone else is ok. Have a good afternoon,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys!  

Amy it is my appt tomorrow! I'm sure it will all be ok! Hope you're not feeling too bad about your op Thursday sending big hugs!   Good luck with the computer business! I'm rubbish with them x

Thanks Andade hope you're feeling ok, I too have AF   ah well! x

Hi browncandy, cloudy, billy and Suse hope you are all ok x

....,, oh it's only 150 days til Christmas!


----------



## Amy76

Hello ladies  

Lisa I hope your appointment has gone well today   are you starting back at work next week? that will be a shock to the system!!!  

Andade well done on starting the job applications, are you still looking to teach? what subject & age do you do? I hope you find something really nice soon   Nice to have a long weekend booked, hope you can fit in a holiday around treatment, do you know your start dates now then? x  

Not sure whether I will get 2 days off, told dad I probably couldn't drive on friday as you can't drive for 24 hrs after general anaesthetic, have a horrible feeling he might offer to give me a lift  

Computer is back up & running, they had to fit a new power supply in it so not just an operator error!

Take care ladies x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Just seen all the typos from yesterday!  

Lisa - Hope your appointment went well today.  We're another type of cycle twins  

Amy - Im quite open really. I've looked at teaching jobs but also looking at non school based ones and otger jobs that catch my eye. I  teach secondary - mostly English.
I don't know my dates for sure but if my August AF comes when I expect it to, then CD 21 will be around 12th Sept when I start Progynova.  
When's your actual start date?

Hopefully your dad won't offer to drive and you can have a long weekend and rest and recuperate.  
Glad the pc is up and running again!

Hope all other appointments went well.

Take care, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys!

Hey Amy appt went ok thanks, bit miffed as I was expecting to see my consultant and there was a random locum instead who didn't know anything about my surgery etc... Fortunately I have no issues so it felt like a bit of a wasted journey to be honest! He just advised me to see my GP after 6/12 for referral if I had not conceived so back on it again soon!  hope all is ok with you.... Lol at your dad coming to fetch you!! X


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade!!! I don't want this cycle anymore!! Maybe we'll be a different kind of cycle buddy one day!


----------



## Amy76

Andade I have to phone the clinic on cd1 and if my body cooperates I think I will start dr for long protocol on cd 21 & also have scratch that day which should be first week in September so we should be cycling around the same time   Wow I don't think I would want to teach secondary school age kids, so many used to mess around in class when I was at school (although that was a very long time ago!) it must be awful trying to get them all to concentrate on work   

Lisa seems a bit rubbish that you didn't get to see your consultant, wasn't this your post surgery follow up? Good idea to see gp in a few months if you haven't conceived as sometimes the ivf process can involve lots of waiting so helps to get your name on the list sooner rather than later even if it turns out you don't need treatment x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy yes it was my post surgery follow up... I thought so too! he didn't know nothing about me or my surgery only from what he read... Disappointing really, but nevermind just greatful I'm ok! X


----------



## Amy76

Just had a call from the hospital to say tomorrows surgery has been cancelled   not sure when it will be rescheduled for or whether my clinic will let me start taking drugs for dr whilst waiting for biopsy results, just hope it gets sorted soon & doesn't delay treatment.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh no Amy I'm sorry to hear that I know you're on a bit of a tight schedule..... Hope it won't be long before they reschedule and give you a new date sending big hugs xx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, I spoke to the surgeons secretary this afternoon & she says they will do the surgery within the next 2 weeks so hopefully it won't delay ivf treatment


----------



## xmaslisa

Yay! That's good news I have everything crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Do or have any of you girlies used a fertility tracking app? If so which one? x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa that all sounds a bit too complicated to me, technology isn't my strong point! In between ivf I have just gone with having sex a few times a week and hoping, obviously it hasn't worked so maybe the app would be a good idea!


----------



## Cloudy

Lisa - It was a long time ago (when people used the would app to refer to apple or appointment) and used the Fertility Friend system (not affiliated with this site) and the Taking Charge of Your Fertility site (and book). Good luck   xxx

Amy   for a date soon xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol amy!! You're probably right to do what you're doing! My slightly obsessive gene is trying to take over here!    There are just so many!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh thanks cloudy I'll have a look! Hope you're ok x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

*Xmaslisa*, I cant stop  whenever I see your countdown to xmas 
I have been using the cheapie ovulation sticks from ebay, it works perfectly well and I also use the fertility tracker. Even though my tubes are gone, I just use it to confirm that I still ovulate and stuffs 

*Andade*, hope you enjoy your nice summer vacation  and fingers crossed for future treatment plans

*Amy*, how are u? I noticed your appointment had been cancelled and hopefully you get it done and sorted in 2 weeks as the sec said.
Computer problem can suck a great deal, were u able to get it sorted? Excellent you have your treatment dates all planned out 

My appointment went well, though it was all talks 
The lovely Dr was one of the surgical team members so she was no stranger to my case. Lisa I can imagine when you dont meet with the consultant that was looking after you 

I told her about my experience with AF but she was not worried, rather relieved that I have been seeing them even though they are not clock walk as expected. She said I should not worry about it. And still gave me another appointment in Sept. I doubt if I will go for it. That is because i will be having my follow-up appt with the my fertility consultant and nurse on 16th and 21st Sept respectively. Am not sure there will be any need for the Myo-appt again.

Besides its a long journey for me to get to St. George in London from Bedfordshire.
So fingers cross things work out as plan.
Once I know when my treatment will start, I will go and meet the lovely Dr. Quenby in Coventry to test for NK cells just to be sure av tried to fight against further miscarriages.

Hi  Cloudy, Billy and Suse hope you are all ok

So here is to our future pregnancies


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy good that your appointment went well, I'm in bedfordshire too   I emailed prof quenby's secretary this afternoon to find out about nk cell testing & she sent me back details but not sure I will fit it in around surgery this month & I'm due to start dr at the beginning of September, bourn hall have agreed to let me do intralipids this time and also add scratch and increase progesterone so hopefully that will be enough  

Abandoned my plans for a gym visit tonight & ate cookies instead  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Suse B

Ah Amy so sorry to hear your surgery was postponed-so frustrating. Hope you get sorted soon and two weeks will fly round.

Had my scans and hysteroscopy today, all went well. The ulyrasounds didn't show any new fibroids (woohooooo) though they found it hard to delineate my endometrium and my uterus is now a bit of a funny shape since the myo. Finally got the coil out during the hysteroscopy (wasn't pleasant, I won't lie... nearly passed out). We're not trying to conceive just yet but having no new fibroids is such a relief and Ames the pressure off a bit. I'm just hoping the discomfort that I thought was being caused by the coil now settles down... feeling pretty tender tonight. 

Hope all you girls are well too.. xxx lots of love for you all, feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight!


----------



## Amy76

Suse great news that your scan & hysteroscopy went well & that there are no new fibroids  
Sending you a hug & hoping you feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Cloudy

Gentle hugs Suse, take care of yourself  

xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Brown candy pleased your appt went well and I've ordered some cheapie sticks from Amazon which I'm going to try with the fertility tracker just to try and pin down the best times to be DTD   x

Also sending hugs suze but fab news there are no new fibroids! Here's to hoping your pain settles x

Good choice re the gym Amy! I polished off some wispa bites although otherwise am being super good with my new sugar, wheat, dairy and red meat free diet!!!! x

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Brown-candy

*Amy*  so both of us are bourn hall candidates  Hopefully you may not need NK cells test if bourn hall have included intralipids and scratch to your treatment plan, fingers crossed. Who knows we may meet at the waiting area (for egg collection) at bourn hall 

*Suse B*, such a relieved that no new broids have formed (the Dr told me during my last follow-up that my broids will come back in due course  but I must be positive for successful pregnancies before such a time comes again). Great news your procedure went on well. Pls get well soon 

*Xmaslis*, well done on your healthy dieting. Am gradually losing some pounds myself with my fruits and veggies meal too 

Hope everyone else is doing alright?


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Lisa - Glad your appointment went well.  Shame that you didn't get to see you your consultant though. 
At the rate you're going, we could be cycle buddies of a different kind before you know it!   Well done on adapting to your new diet. 

Amy - Secondary children aren't as bad as people think they are and they also know not to mess about in my lessons! 
Sorry your appointment got cancelled but hopefully it will be done within the two week window and then you can look forward to starting tx! 

Brown Candy - I'm trying to do things that I normally don't have time to do while I'm off. Glad to hear that your appointment went well and that they are not worried about your AF.  So does that mean you will start treatment in September as well?

Suse- So pleased that your hysteroscopy and scan were fine and that there are no fibroids.  Sorry that the coil removal was so uncomfortable! 
Hopefully, your pain has settled down now.

Cloudy - Hope you're ok.

AFM - Started my 5k training plan yesterday to get fit.  Felt really good once I started and I did nearly 3k!  Not much for some but I haven't done any exercise for ages! 
Going to the theatre tonight and got another app form to complete.

Hope everyone is having a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I'm hoping the extras I can add to my final nhs cycle will help me at least make it to otd, do you know when you will be starting treatment? X  

Lisa sounds like you are doing well with your new diet regime, hope it is working, but you definitely need some chocolate in your life   I made it to the gym tonight then rewarded myself with some flying saucers x  

Suse hope you are feeling better today x  

Andade well done on starting your training, 3k sounds really good to me. Hope you have had a nice time at the theatre x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi girls!

Went to see mission impossible this evening I love love love tom cruise! 

Amy don't worry I did the rower today and rewarded myself with giant Cadbury buttons x

Hope everyone is well and   To us all!!

146 days!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa dp & I went to see mission impossible last night after he finished work, it was a late night show & didn't start until 11:30pm so we didn't get home until 2am   there were only about 10 people in the cinema so it was like a private showing. Do you start back at work next week? If so I hope it goes well x  

Andade how is the exercising going? I did 100 lengths in the pool at the gym last night (it is a small pool) then I came home & ate profiteroles  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x  

Still no date for surgery, I have to phone the secretary on Monday but the surgeon is off next week so unless one of his colleagues is available it looks like it will the following week at the earliest, should still hopefully get results back before starting treatment  

Hope everyone else is ok & you are all enjoying the weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Good wasn't it! Yes start back on a 1/2 shift-only 6 hours on Tuesday then have another on Sunday so easing me back in gently! Hope you get a date soon xx

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Afternoon guys! 

Amy - You're doing well with the exercise regime!  100 lengths is fantastic!  Love your treat afterwards  Think I'd be sinking after a couple of lengths.    That's one thing I need to add to my exercise regime to build up my stamina. 
If you have treatment next week, it should still be early enough so that it doesn't interfere with your treatment.

Lisa - Hopefully your return to work goes well on Tuesday and  it's really good that they are phasing you in gradually.  Glad that you enjoyed MI. Haven't seen it yet but it's on my radar. 

AFM - Did another session today, which includes more jogging.  Much hotter today, do I was sweating loads. Thinking of adding in some exercise classes as well. Had a lovely smoothie when I got back and gonna enjoy the weather this afternoon.

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I thought the film was good too, hope the return to work goes well, do you feel completely recovered now? Not too long & you will be starting your new job x  

Andade well done on jogging, I bet it was hot as it is lovely & sunny here today, I have only taken the dogs for a walk today, I think my exercising would be far more successful if I cut out the rewards afterwards  

Happy Sunday ladies


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys
Hope you all enjoyed your weekends!

Amy I still have slight discomfort over my abdo and seem to get an intermittent nagging ache over the left side of my pelvis which is odd coz I would've thought it would be the right side where I had my cystectomy... I'm gonna keep an eye on it... At first I thought it felt like ovulation pain... Maybe it is!  still get quite tired aswell even tho were 14 weeks on! But hey ho got to get back at it I guess! hope you get your date soon x

Andade wow! You really are on a mission! I've done the rower a few times and it kills me! I'm trying to edge myself in gently so just twice a week at the mo! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa have you had a scan since your surgery to check everything is ok? They couldn't seem to see much with ultrasound on me (not sure if it was because of the scar?) but I had an internal scan to check before I went for ivf, might be worth asking for one just to be sure everything is ok, especially after the bleeding you mentioned. Just make sure you don't rush back in to work if you don't feel ready x  

Andade hope you are doing well x  

My new date for surgery is Tuesday 11th August so not too long to wait & my nieces are due to be staying that week so should provide entertainment whilst I recover  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy I might just do that. Am really pleased to hear you now have a date, that's fab news x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies, just checking how everyone is?  

Lisa I hope you got on ok starting back at work & have injected some christmasness back in after being away for a while x  

Andade hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy it went ok thanks! Was knackered tho! Yep updated all Xmas countdown boards and screen savers eeeek!  

140 days to go!  

Hope you're ok x

Hope everyone else is ok too! x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa great that work went ok & that you have updated them with some christmassness x  

Andade you are very quiet, hope you are ok? X  

Hello cloudy hope you are doing ok x  

My nieces are up staying & currently playing some game in the garden which involves them singing & doing a dance routine, I am sat in the kitchen drinking tea & watching them, very entertaining!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies!

Amy, so glad they have finally given you a date for the surgery. Praying everything goes smooth for you.
I can remember asking the Dr for a scan and she said there is no point that my ivf team will do that.

Xmaslisa, the slight discomfort you feel may be as a result of some scar tissues forming. You should mention to your Dr to see what they have to say. I am also looking forward to Xmas, they come with lovely sales! 

Andade,  well done on being very active with your jogging. I went to London eye yesterday and enjoyed the boat cruise as well as did a lot of walking around the Southwark . My weight lost is very slow as I have only lose 3kg in a month. I hope to still bring it further down.

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM, my period is playing up again. It came on Thursday and was very light (barely on the pad) and on Friday it was only wen I wipe (sorry tmi) and on sat is was gone with only the tail end of period ( brownish). Now how am I suppose to go for the uterine NK cell test when this is acting up like this. 
I will keep checking to see if I will ovulate. Then I can still go for the test else I don't know what I will do. I have a feeling am having some hormonal imbalance. I hope the fertility team can get it sorted for my treatment. 

Xoxo!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys! 

Amy sounds like you are having a ball with your nieces!! Wow! I didn't realise how tiring work would be.. And I'm only doing 1/2 shifts!! I've been pretty much told that if I've not conceived by Xmas to get a referral ASAP so I really am all over it!! Had positive LH surge this cycle and have been DTD so here's to waiting again fx!! x

Hi browncandy sorry to hear af is all over the place must be really frustrating for you. I guess after all this messing about our bodies take a bit of time to get back to normal, or however normal we can be! x

No more bleeding post sex for me btw... Must have been a one off? 

Hope you are ok Andade? x
Hi cloudy, billy, suze x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy sorry to hear af is messing about   have you used the ovulation sticks to check ovulation? I hope things sort themselves out soon x  

Lisa hope you have kept your half shifts for a while so you don't get too tired, great that the ovulation tests are working, bet your dh is pleased!  

Andade where are you? We miss you x  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Mum & I took my nieces to the local beach pool this afternoon with flukes, an outside bit & wave machine, then home via the happy meal shop


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! How lovely to have a local outside beach pool!!! Do you live by the sea?! I'd love to live near Southampton, me and DH love cruising so it would be fab to be so close instead of a few hours drive x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I live in Bedford which is about as far away from the sea as you can get   not even sure why it is called a beach pool but it was good fun  

Had my boob op today & I am now wearing some special surgical stockings, not sure how I ended up with them this time having managed to avoid them after the myomectomy   they looked particularly delightful combined with the special hospital pants!   all went ok & I will get a letter in two weeks confirming that it was benign  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Helloooo everyone!  

Sorry that I've been awol.  

Lisa - Glad to hear that your'e back at work.  You will be shattered as your body has been through so much and it's not used to the routine.  You're job is also very active, so it's to be expected.  Bet everyone was glad to see you.  Did they keep your Christmas countdown going while you were away?

Amy - Glad to hear that your surgery went well.    Of course you couldn't escape the sexy stockings after we all had to wear them!  DH must be impressed! 
The 'beach pool' sounds great and it sounds like you had a really great time with your nieces.  I went to the Olympic Park Beach with my friend her her children last week and it was really nice, especially as the weather was really hot.

Brown Candy - Sorry to hear that your AF is playing up but it can take time to settle sometimes.  If the doctor wasn't worried at your appointment then it should be fine.  Hope it doesn't interfere with you getting your NK cells test.
3 kg weight loss is good.  Although I've started to the 5k training, I'm still not losing weight.  My legs are killing though.   I'm gonna get really hard core now as I need to really drop the pounds.

AFM - I've taken my tablet to check FF a few times and fallen asleep!   I'm not even at work so there's really no excuse!  
Didn't do anything much today as I had to get my washing machine fixed.  The engineer turned up late and the job took around four hours and it still never worked!  Upset my whole day, as I had a number of things to do.

Anyway, less of me wittering on.  
Hope everyone is ok and looking after themselves.


----------



## xmaslisa

Omg!!! Amy I totally forgot!! I'm so pleased it all went ok and even more pleased you've now joined the sexy stocking club  
Lol! I thought you were going to say Devon or Cornwall then for a minute! Still nice that you have a lovely beach pool! x
Andade! There you are!! I wouldn't exactly call the countdown 'up to date' but that was soon rectified!   Glad you're ok x

Well I'm a lady in waiting again! AF due around 22nd so fx!!  
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa exciting that you are a lady in waiting again  

Andade pleased to see you back   sorry the washing machine man took four hours to not repair your washing machine   well done with the 5k training, remember it isn't all about weight loss as getting fit is more important x  

Brown candy, suse, billie & cloudy I hope you are all ok x

The sexy stockings are off now, feeling fine & haven't had to take any painkillers so that is good


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Lisa - I bet you rectified the countdown!  
How's it going otherwise and when do you start the new tole?
Fx for you too, x

Amy - Glad youre feeling fine today. Is tour dad going to pick you up for work? 

Right, I need to drag myself to do some walk/ jogging before going to my friends flat to wait for another engineer to fux her boiler.  This one has been a bit of a pain,  as he left me waiting last week and never turned up.  Gave him a right earful on the phone. 

Have a good day everybody, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade I hope the walk/jog goes well & the engineer doesn't keep you waiting today   I had to explain to dad how to forward an email, even directing him on where different letters are on the keyboard   I think he is seriously considering picking me up


----------



## Brown-candy

Andade, good to have you back   I am still checking with the ovu stick to see if I will ovulate for the NK cells test, but from the look of things, am not sure I will ovulate this time and things may just delay  

As for the weight thing, I had to join the T25 cardio exercise. My legs are killing me now  But am determine to keep pushing.

Amy, such a relieve the boob op is done and dusted   pls get well soon, and its about time you deal with dad picking u up  

Lisa   that you end up with those 2 pink lines soon


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi ladies! 

How are you doing amy? Hope you're feeling ok? Still makes me chuckle the thought of your dad coming to pick you up! When do you start your next cycle now? x

Andade oh it's rectified alright! Start the new job after 11th October eeeek! Ordered my new uniforms yesterday! Hope you're feeling ok x

Brown candy thanks I hope I get them too although I'm not holding my breath!! Hope you're ok despite waiting for the tests... I hate waiting... Chin up x


----------



## andade

Amy - That engineer is another story!  Apparently, his machine that he needs is broken and he had 'lost my number, so I was told when I decided to call him 40 mins after the agreed time and to be told that he wasn't coming!   If it was down to me, I would get rid and get someone else but he is contracted by my friend's landlord.

Anyway went to see my friend's husband afterwards, as he is in hospital.  That put things into perspective for me.
Hope you had a good day today besides being the on call IT Support! 

Brown candy - Glad to be back  
Hopefully ovulation will happen 
How's T25?  I started Insanity last summer but didn't finish.  Can't remember why!   This time round, Im just not motivated to work out at home on my own.

Lisa - At least you get to ease yourself into work before starting the new job.  Excited? Is it a lot more work than your current job?
I'm feeling ok but think I hurt my knee the other day when I forgot to wear my knee support when training.  I have two bad knees, one worse than the other.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade it's a complete change but still in the emergency dept. instead of working the whole dept I'll be based in minor injuries and will be able to see treat and discharge my own pts so will be easier and harder at the same time! Slit more responsibility I guess! I'm getting too old to run around A&E like a wild thing anymore! Lol x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade how annoying that the engineer kept you waiting, hope you don't have to wait for him again   difficult when he is booked through a third party like your friends landlord   Sorry to hear about your knees, could you try some swimming for a bit if they are bad? x  

Brown Candy well done with the exercise, sorry to hear things might be delayed, did you consider adding intralipids without the nk cell testing? it seems to be something bourn hall are happy to do x  

Lisa exciting that you have ordered your new uniform   I imagine it is a lovely glamorous nhs number   Since you are a medical lady any thoughts on how long my paper stitches will have to stay on? I put a new 'waterproof' dressing on this morning when I showered but they don't seem very waterproof so I removed it after the shower & just have the paper stitches which seem to be curling around the edges, I have an appointment with the nurse at my gp on monday but didn't really get any advise from the hospital on anything  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x  

I feel fine & would happily go back to the gym tonight but I think the stitches would come off if I got hot & sweaty & I would definitely need another shower so might have to wait until next week. Back in the office now and hopefully dad realises he can't quite cope without me yet


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I would've thought 7 days. if they are curling just get another pack of steristrips from the chemist and patch it up. Or stick another dressing over and leave it on til you see the gp nurse. The trouble with putting dressings over steristrips is that when you pull off the dressing it inevitably tries to pull them off!  

Wow the uniform is even more stunning than the one I've got now... Navy blue with white piping and white polka dots.... Proper 80's


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lisa, the 'waterproof' dressing was big enough that the sticky bits round the edge didn't touch the steristrips so fortunately didn't pull them off, if they start coming off I will get some replacements   the uniform sounds lovely, can't beat a bit of piping!


----------



## xmaslisa

piping!!

http://www.alexandra.co.uk/healthcare/dresses/women-s-spot-dress#.VczfsYp4WnM


----------



## Amy76

Wow that's special & no need to change if you have a night out planned after work!!   
Loving the little miss christmas


----------



## xmaslisa

Knew you'd appreciate that Amy!!


----------



## xmaslisa

133 days!!


----------



## Amy76

Hooray!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Amy76

Hi lisa   it does seem very quiet, I had my post op check up with the nurse who said my wound is healing really well so I started back at the gym tonight   I've also got dates for my next round of ivf, currently scratch booked for 4th September, start down reg injections on 7th September, start stims w/c 21st September & fx ec w/c 5th October, exciting but also slightly scary! How are you doing? How is work going? Hope all is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yes we are all rather quiet atm... I suppose no news is good news sometimes!!

I'm glad your wound has healed ok and I'm super excited for you that you have your IVF dates! eeeek!! FX this time is your time huh! Wouldn't that be a fantastic Christmas prezzie!  

Btw... Only 128 days to go!


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa the scar looks fine, it is a 5cm horizontal line & I'm sure with a bit of bio oil it will fade over time   Bit more nervous about this treatment as I always said I would only do 3 fresh cycles but now I'm keeping more of an open mind   I think they thought after the first cycle it was the fibroids that were causing the problems so everyone seemed quite optimistic about the second cycle especially with two 5 day blasts but maybe it will be third time lucky   How are you doing with being back at work? How long are you on part shifts for? I bet you can't wait to be able to start your new job so you can wear the new uniform   How is the endo diet going? Have you noticed any changes in how you are feeling? Hope you are doing ok x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok? x  

Hello cloudy, hope you are ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yes I'm sure the scar will fade nicely. My scar is slowly fading.. I'm not using anything other than the Norwegian body cream I use on the rest of me post shower tho! Does bio oil work? Am I too late to use it now?

Work is ok... Busy tho so I'm glad I will be swapping in October.. Have 1 more short shift Thursday then it's back to long days Sunday... There are quite a few days off in between tho. Not sure if the diet is helping yet. Tbh this whole 2 weeks if noticed some cramping sharp pains the whole time and a few sharp pains in the nether regions I'm not sure if this is endo related or not. AF is due the weekend... If it comes!

I bet it's hard to draw the line with treatment... I keep thinking to myself if I can't get pg by Xmas and have to go for IVF I'd just do the free cycles which is easier said than done now whilst I'm not doing it I'm sure if it came to it I'm not so sure where I'd draw that line... Must be hard! FX the lipids and scratch will help this time xx


----------



## Amy76

Hi lisa I'm not sure how good the bio oil is but I like to think it is working, it had a third off in boots at the weekend, but then after I noticed they also sell it in our primark & I think it was still cheaper there, I'm sure it's not too late to try it. My myomectomy scar looks quite good & is definitely getting lighter although I don't think it will ever go completely, but I kind of like it because it reminds me how hard I've tried to be a mummy  

I'm pleased work is going ok for you, I hope you manage alright when you are back on full shifts & great that you have the new job & uniform to look forwards to  

I hope the pains aren't anything bad & fx af stays away for around 8 months  

I had in my head that I would quit after doing our nhs rounds but not sure I can go into this cycle thinking it is my last, it must be so difficult to make that decision to stop treatment especially if the doctors are positive about the chance of success.

I've been to ikea this afternoon & had a look round the shops in Milton Keynes, hope you have a nice evening x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

I was in Belgium and got back yesterday and I forgot to mention it in my last post! 

Amy - Glad to hear that you are doing well and the wound is healing nicely. 
Wow!  You'll be cycling again before you know it.  Fx all the the extras will really help and it will be your last time. 

Lisa - I checked out  your sexy uniform.  Ms Polka Dot! 
Glad that the new job will be easier for you although more responsibility.  I know A and E is one of the busiest departments in a hospital.  Hope your pain has eased up and fx about AF.  You never know!
Now madam, I've only been away a few days and I've noticed that the Christmas icons have reared their head!  Although I love your avatar 

Had a great time in Belgium.  Stayed in Brussels and did a day trip in Bruges.  Weather was pants though apart from Sunday.  I'm back on the healthy eating and hope to resume my training tomorrow.  My knee was hurting last week and don't want to aggravate it.

Brown Candy and Cloudy hope you're both ok.
Take care all, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol! Andade! I knew you'd like a little Xmas reminder! I'm officially allowed to discuss all this Christmas now at home now that DHs birthday has been   sounds like you had a lovely little trip there! I did a weekend away to Brussels a few years back now and I really enjoyed it, it's a nice place! Can't remember most of it tho tbf.... Did spend a bit of time in the delirium cafe! X  

Amy hope you had a productive visit to ikea.. I do like some of there stuff! I may pay a visit to primani when I'm next in town and look for the bio oil! X

Ps you pair are just jealous of my spots! 

Hi browncandy, cloudy, billy and suse x


----------



## Amy76

Andade I knew you'd come back if we used enough Christmas pictures   great that you had a nice time away even if the weather wasn't very good, do you think we will be cycle buddies or are your dates different to mine? x  

Lisa ikea was good & not too busy, we got a nice floor lamp & a cushion & tray with bird print pictures on   I've never had to wear a uniform to work, we wear what we like - normally jeans for me - but maybe I should consider wearing a nice spotted dress with piping x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy I could always organise some uniforms for you!   Only good thing about it is that you don't have to decide what to wear... Awful in the summer... So hot!! Oooo I could do with a new lamp myself! And a rug... Might have to go ikea! x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa ikea have a new catalogue out & some new things so it was quite nice to have a look round   there isn't a lot of thought that goes in to what I wear to work as there is only me & dad in the office, I even wear tracksuit trousers in the winter if it is cold  

Went to the gym tonight & now eating dough balls whilst watching fake off


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh crap! I still have last weeks to watch as well as this weeks now... Might have to get one in the weekend. Ahhhh the joy of being able to wear trackies to work! x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Lisa - I ate in a restaurant right opposite Delirium but it was really packed because it was in the evening.  Something to save for the return visit!  
It's really good to have a bottle of Bio oil at home.  I didn't use it tis time as the wound has healed nicely. 

Amy - I couldn't ignore all the Christmas images! 
If AF comes on Sunday then I would start stimming around the 12th Sept, so we would be cycling at the same time.    My only concern is that I'm still losing weight to get to 30 BMI and I really want to be under do I'm considering calling the clinic to postpone my treatment by one month. We'll see.  
Haven't been to Idea for ages even though I go past it all the time.  Love their meatballs! 

Hope everyone is having a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa obviously last night that was meant to say bake off   The bread lion was fab x  

Andade it would be lovely to be cycle buddies but obviously you have to cycle when it feels right for you x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x


----------



## andade

I was wondering what Fake Off was??  I was going to look it up on Google  

Even if I don't end up being your cycle buddy,  I'll still be there to offer support!


----------



## andade

Good evening!  

Hope everyone is having a good day and enjoying the weather. 

I phoned the hospital and delayed my treatment by a month, so will call them on day 1 of Sept AF.  Feel a bit less pressure with the weight loss and also will probably book a break before I start treatment.

Take care everyone, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys! Hope everyone is ok...

Amy I knew what you meant and i still haven't caught up! Hope the boob is ok! x

Andade glad you've sorted your cycle out, like you say less pressure I guess..! Where ru going away to? x

AF due tomorrow and I just have this feeling it will...under no illusions! Will test regardless to make sure tho
Have a good weekend all! x


----------



## andade

Lisa, positive thinking!  When I was trying naturally,  I would wait til a couple if days after AF was due and then test if it hadn't arrived to not test too early.

Not sure where I'm going yet. Going away for a short break with my friend,  probably week after next but I need to sort it out.  She only just confirmed her dates and I'm booked up next week.  Then I'll try and look for a deal for the beginning of September as I'm not working at the mo'.

Hope your day has been good.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade it would have been lovely to have you as a cycle buddy but definitely best to delay treatment until you feel you are ready   I was thinking last night whether I should delay things & have the uterine biopsy with prof quenby or get my level 1 immune tests redone but dp is away in November & not sure I want to be cycling over xmas so think I will just go ahead & do more tests afterwards. I hope you have a nice time away, there are often some good last minute deals available especially out of school holiday time x  

Lisa fx for you   Boob seems to be doing ok, just waiting for the letter from the hospital confirming it is benign x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

AF arrived as planned and on schedule... Never mind there's always next month!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sorry to hear it didn't work this month x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy... Think it would've been a little bit of a miracle if it had tbf! Never mind I'll just keep trying! x


----------



## andade

Amy, Glad the book is doing ok.  You need a break after all the treatment and procedures you've had this year.  
Fx, I'll start taking meds when you're on your two week wait.
I'm hoping to take advantage of the deals that I usually see and can't do anything about. 

Lisa, sorry about AF. Better luck next time!  Think I'm going to be joining you. Didn't we sync last time?

Hope everyone had fab weather where they were today. It was boiling here - 31 degrees before the rain tomorrow.


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope af is ok, I have been really lucky since the myomectomy & haven't had to take any pain relief or transxemic acid so even if it doesn't help with the infertility I am so glad I had the op   Keep believing in miracles, maybe next month will be your time x  

Andade definitely hoping I don't continue with the current pattern of failed ivf followed by surgery   I hope you find a nice holiday & get a good deal x  

Not much happening here, went to the gym on Friday & did 2 hours on my stepper but then had a double scoop lemon sorbet & coconut ice cream yesterday & a melt in the middle chocolate pudding last night   scratch is booked for 4th September so not too long to wait  

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yes AF is much better a lot lighter and shorted thank god! I haven't had to take tranaexamic acid either since just a bit of para and ibuprofen fab! I'm sure we'll all get our turn fx! Bet your a little excited for the next round now... Just around the corner huh! Btw I love your sweet confessions!   x

Andade we are in deed cycle buddies of a different variety!! Lol! Hopefully not forever huh   x

122 days til Xmas!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa it was definitely worth having the surgery, I don't think I had realised how much trouble the fibroids were causing until after the surgery   I am hoping I will get excited about starting treatment soon, think my body has been through a lot in the last 18 months so hoping it will cooperate   how are you getting on at work? Are you back on full shifts now? Hope it is going ok x  

Andade I hope you are ok x  

Did 90 minutes on the stepper at the gym then came home & ate chocolate tart


----------



## xmaslisa

chocolate tart! ..... Shifts are hard work! Will be seriously glad to start my new job... I do anything from 12,000 to 14,000 steps a day atm and its tough going esp when I've been used to pretty much none!   Amy I'm sure your body will play ball be kind to yourself... You have been through a lot x


----------



## andade

Amy - I love your reports of gym and dessert sessions!   I'm already guessing what it's going to be tomorrow.  
Glad youre feeling better after all your surgeries and I'm praying that your body behaves itself as well.  

Lisa - I do t mean to be that kind of cycle buddy but I'm totally synced in that respect.  It won't be go rever!   That's a lot of steps that you're covering.  Hopefully, your body will get used to daily life again in no time.  Roll on new job and polka dots! 

Hope everyone else is ok, x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Lisa wow that is a lot of steps in a day  don't worry soon you will be in the delightful new polka dot & piping outfit!  

Andade I didn't make it to the gym tonight but still managed to eat some chocolate tart  

The drugs delivery company phoned today & they are delivering my meds a week on Thursday, then scratch on the Friday, down reg starts the following Monday...........and so the craziness begins again!!!  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening guys!

Wow! Amy! They deliver the drugs to you... I'm impressed! Is there a lot of them? I bet you're getting excited now!! Oooo if I ever have to do this I shall be chewing your ear off! Is a scratch literally that? At what point do you have the intralipids? We have bags of that stuff at work!   x

Andade... We are kinda synced now I guess! CD4 for me now... I'll be at it again next week!   x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa on my first round of ivf the drugs turned up in two massive boxes   they had ice packs inside to keep some of the drugs cold, but now I think they deliver them in a refrigerated van as the boxes are smaller. Seems a bit crazy that I spent ages hoping my body would heal from the surgery & now I am paying to have someone do the scratch   I think the idea is that the scratch creates inflammation & the way your body responds trying to heal the area might increase the chance of implantation, but I might be completely wrong! I haven't tried it before so not sure what it will be like as I have read mixed comments about levels of pain, surely it can't be as bad as the myomectomy so hoping I will be ok! I think the first intralipids are during stims before egg collection, then they do more if your treatment works. I hope you get lucky trying naturally but if not I will be here cheering you on x  

Andade & Cloudy hope you are both doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ooooo scratch! Are you awake when they do this Amy? Sounds delightful! I hope it works for you tho, anything is wort a go once! Crickey! Your house is going to look like a pharmacy for a while then!! x

Hope everyone else is ok! x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa you are awake for it, I thought it was just a bit like a smear but with some cramping so they recommend taking paracetamol a bit beforehand, although one of the ladies who had it done today said hers was really painful   I am already taking pregnacare & added vegetarian omega 3 & coq10 this cycle, soon I will need a pill box!   hope you are doing ok & not finding the full shifts too bad x  

Andade I hope you've found a nice holiday & are doing ok x


----------



## Amy76

Spoke to the hospital today & they have confirmed the lump was benign, so relieved & happy   

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

That's fab news Amy!!! Yay!!  Awake huh! I wonder if it's a bit like a hysteroscopy? I would think so. I'm sure you'll be fine tho! Just take some good pain killers first x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Morning guys! 

Lisa - Hope work is not too strenuous and that you are getting used to the daily routine again. 
I'm sure you'll be at 'it' again ! 

Amy - So pleased that your lump is benign.   Even though you're told it's nothing, there's always a niggle at the back of your mind.  You can now fully focus on this cycle which is coming around pretty quickly.  You'll be taking your meds before you know it.

AFM - Had a busy week. Met up with a fee friends, had a spa afternoon/eve on Weds,  had lunch with an old friend on Thurs and had my hair done yesterday and caught up with my friend who's been away.
Going out in a bit to get some cake supplies to bake a cake girl my brothers Bday. 
It's all go for me at the moment. Next week is quieter and I have an interview next Friday!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa more ladies have said how painful their scratch has been, just hoping as a post myo lady I can cope! I had an hsg before surgery which was a bit uncomfortable because of the fibroids so hoping it is a bit like that. Hope you are getting on ok x  

Andade great that you have been catching up with friends & had your hair done, hope the cake baking has gone well. What sort of job is the interview for? Is it teaching? Hope it goes well x  

A few hours after I spoke to the hospital I got a call from the vets to say the biopsy they did on a growth on my dog was cancerous so sadly she wasn't as lucky as me    it is low grade & she is booked to have surgery to remove it on Tuesday so hopefully she will be fine after a bit of time recovering & being spoilt  

Hope everyone is ok & having a lovely long weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

sorry to hear about your dog Amy.. Fx she will be ok xx   

Hi andade! Blimey you have been a busy bee!! Good luck with the interview! I'm pretty much back into it now... Although 14 shifts left before I'm in my dots!!  x

Fertile week for me next week so off we go again! Day off tomorrow but got to take my dad for a PET scan   he went to the Drs coz he was being a bit forgetful so they did a ct scan which shows a brain lesion.. So he's now got to go for a more detailed scan to see exactly what it is... Incidentally he's ok! Thank god! 

118 days!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sorry to hear about your dad, I hope everything goes ok with the scan, sometimes medical knowledge must make things more difficult   Love that we have moved on from sharing surgery information to sharing ttc details, hope it goes well   Exciting that it isn't long now until you get to wear your new uniform!  

Went to the gym this morning & did 90 minutes on the stepper but will probably cancel it out by eating the fresh m&s double chocolate cookies I have!


----------



## xmaslisa

cookies!

Scan went fine just got to wait for an apt with the neuro guy now... Good luck if anyone ever has to venture to the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham! Nightmare! 

Yep.... We've gone a little off topic considering its a myomectomy thread!! 

Enjoy your BH weekend girls x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope your dad doesn't have to wait too long for his appointment & that he gets good news x  

Dp asked me the other day when he has to start wearing orange nail varnish again!


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy x


----------



## andade

Amy - Sorry to hear about your dog.  Hope the surgery goes well and that doggie recovers.  Also hope that it's not proving to be too expensive as I know pet procedures can rack up. 
The cake came out ok, considering that I didn't start until Sat eve and finished it yesterday afternoon.  I was pleased with it.  
The job is not based in a school but involves liaising with lots if schools to see if particular children are progressing etc. 
Lisa - Sorry to hear about your dad Lisa.  Glad the scan was fine and hope that your appointment comes through quickly.
I've only driven past the hospital but being based in London would probably never need to venture there unless I'm sick when in Birmingham.  What's the problem with it? 

Yay! We're all Team Orange at the mo'!  I need to get some orange items. Just checked and no orange polish,  so first item on my list.
Hope everyone is having a good bank holiday I spite of the weather. Are you working Lisa?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade pleased to hear the cake turned out well, my sister & I have made various character cakes for my nieces in the past (some more successful than others!) I put some photos of them in the gallery under miscellaneous on here as some of my cycle buddies were asking about them, they are all big cake fans especially with bake off on TV. Good luck for the interview, if it isn't teaching does that mean you won't be so restricted on when you take holidays? That would be good   I'm hoping the dogs op tomorrow goes well, all my dogs have been insured with direct line, I haven't spoken to them about this claim yet as I only found out she needed the surgery late on Friday afternoon but they have been really good in the past so I can't complain x  

Lisa I hope you are doing ok x  

I think you both need some orangeness for luck, I have splashed out & ordered a £5 orange pashmina from Amazon as one of my new cycle buddies said her acupuncturist told her she should wrap herself up in one during treatment, got to be worth a try!  

Take care ladies x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi andade! Birmingham!! Where do I begin!! There's a squillion hospitals on the one site! The new queen Elizabeth, the old queen Elizabeth, the cancer centre,  the transplant unit and the Birmingham womens hospital!!!   it's easy to get to but a nightmare to navigate once you're there it's mahoosive!! Yep was working today... Have 4 days off now and I need them. Good luck with the job sounds interesting! x

Hi Amy fx for the doggy. I'm also going to get some orange nail polish! The closest thing to anything orange I own is a pair of coral jeans!! Hope you're feeling ok x


----------



## Amy76

Definitely think you both need orange nail varnish  

Dogs surgery has been delayed until Monday, she was on 3 days of antihistermine before her op to prevent an allergic reaction but it turns out she was on the wrong meds & not a high enough dose so now she has to have a couple of days drug free then is booked in for surgery on Monday   She was happy as it meant I could collect her & she was allowed breakfast  

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Amy -  Didn't realise that you were a baker. I'm gonna check out your photos. I used to bake a lot but have hardly done any in the past couple of years.
I don't know the holiday allocation. I'll have to ask.  
Sorry the surgery was delayed but glad doggie was happy about having brekkie.  

Lisa - Wow! It sounds really massive and I bet I'd definitely get confused.
Hope you enjoyed your first day off today. Thanks for the well wishes for the interview, x


----------



## andade

Morning guys! 

Amy , just checked out your cakes and they are fab! 
No wonder you love Bake Off, as you are talented.  
Hope doggie is doing ok.

Lisa, how you doung? Are you still off or back to work? 
Hope you're fine and dad is still going ok.

Hi to everyone else, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade - thanks about the cakes, sometimes alcohol was consumed whilst icing so they didn't necessarily look exactly like they were meant to but fortunately my nieces are easily pleased!   Dog is doing ok, she starts antihistamine on Friday night & has op on Monday. Lots of luck for your interview tomorrow x  

Lisa hope you are doing ok & have enjoyed your time off this week, hope your dad gets his appointment through soon x  

Drugs were due to be delivered by 1pm today but so far haven't arrived   scratch is tomorrow   & then dr injections start on Monday!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey guys!

Amy good luck with the scratch tomorrow! hope you have the drugs now x

Andade good luck with the interview! x

I'm good thanks having a leisurely few days off although have been plagued with a bloody sore throat! Typical! Still dtd tho  

113 days!!


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, I hope the sore throat doesn't turn in to anything, good that you are persevering with dtd anyway!  

Andade hope the interview goes well x  

Scratch is booked for 1pm, they said to come with a part full bladder - I can do full or empty but getting the correct level of part fullness is always more of a challenge! Drugs have arrived with the addition of delightful pessaries!  

Very cold here today, must be nearly xmas!


----------



## andade

Thanks for the good wishes guys. To be fair it's my first external interview in a long time, so whatever happens it will be good experience.  The second half is on Monday.  I'm usually in the other side of the table,  so we'll see how I fare.

Amy -  Glad doggie is doing well and Fx the op will be successful. 
Good luck for the scratch. What's a partly full bladder? How would you know if it's full enough   Nearly starting! 

Lisa - Glad you been enjoying  your time off, especially if you've been dtd!   Did you have the sore throat before or after?


----------



## xmaslisa

Sore throat before! Lol! 

Part full bladder?! That's very specific! And difficult to gauge I imagine!! 

Good luck both! xx


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope you are feeling better & the sore throat has gone x  

Andade how did the interview go? Hope it went well x  

Scratch was fine, I took a couple of paracetamol an hour beforehand and didn't feel a thing, I still have numb areas on my stomach from the myo scar so maybe it is the same inside my uterus & that is why I didn't feel anything Either way I'm not complaining! I had my lucky orange nail varnish & knickers on, orange handbag, orange bracelet & lucky little orange frog in my bag so maybe the helped  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy Glad the scratch was ok! Here's to hoping all the orangeness will do the trick! I had a positive opk today so still at it lol!! Drugs for you then Monday! Eeeek!! Sore throat is much better btw x

Yes! Hope the interview went ok Andade x

Hi to everyone else if you're reading x


----------



## andade

Morning guys! 

Amy, Glad the scratch went well and you felt no pain. I've still got numbness too.
Wow, so you're off again on Monday and I have my fx for you.   
You just be a sight in all your orange gear! 

Lisa,  glad your sore throat is better and yay yo the positive opk.    Just enjoy trying 

AFM,  I think the interview went well but you never know. They were writing loads of notes and the usual  nodding but I do that too when interviewing , so we will see. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

So just back off to bed! 1st nightshift since surgery! Only a few more to go then I'll be done with them  

I'm still pretty numb too ladies! Glad your interview went ok Andade fx for you! 

I'm spreading the orangeness...


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade great that the interview went well, hope you hear good news soon x  

Lisa good news on the positive opk, well done with the night shift, I'm sure it will be nice for you when they are over x  

The orange pashmina should be arriving soon so I can add that to my orange ensemble for appointments!  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Lisa it can't be long now until you get your hands on the new navy polka dot & piping outfit x  

Andade hope you are well & hear good news on the interview x  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x  

My Labrador had her surgery today & they ended up removing 4 lumps, they think a couple were just cysts & removed them just to be safe, but now she has lots of bald patches & scars but in true Labrador fashion the first thing she wanted to do when she got home was eat!   I got a new nail varnish yesterday it is revlon parfumerie orange blossom & not only is it bright orange but it also smells of orange when it dries & was on offer in super drug - perfect as I did my first dr injection today, let the craziness begin again!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Glad to hear your doggie is ok!! Funny enough I picked up a bunch of the very fashionable and fetching spotty frocks this morning! Lol!! Start w/b 12th oct! Not long now!!!
Yikes!! The new cycle seems to have come round quickly don't you think! It's amazing how quickly they do when you seem to be going from cycle to cycle! Hope you're ok with all the drugs! 
Booked to see the nutcracker on the 12th December aswell last night eeeeek!! Christmassy!  Well we're almost getting into double figures now!! x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## andade

Hi guys!  

Amy,  pleased that doggies surgery went well. 
Wow, so DR has started and do the journey begins. Fx for you this cycle and hope you don't have many side effects from the drugs.  
I think you're missing a trick with the orangeness though! You need to walk into the appointment with a can of Tango in your hand! 

Lisa aka 'Polka' - Your start date is drawing ever closer. Exciting times for you!
Hope you can manage the shifts until the new job starts.
I'm surprised that you haven't got a whole programme of Christmas shows lined up.  

AFM - HAF the second part of the process yesterday.  Not sure how it went to be honest but whatever happens I'll take it as experience since its been a very long time  since I've  been through this process.

Hope you hot have a good day,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Fx for you Andade!!! Oh I do have a Christmas calendar believe me!! It's not long now and I'll be making the Christmas puddings and cake!!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa great that you have the new uniforms, will you be wearing them in at home just to make sure they are as comfy as they are glamorous?!   I have visions of you having a giant advent calendar with an annual count down to xmas rather than the usual ones that just start on 1st December! x  

Andade I didn't realise the interview was a two part thing, I haven't been to an interview for years as I've worked for my dad for the past 16 years! I guess it is good practice to get back into the swing of interviews, hope you get good news x  

Orange pashmina arrived this morning from amazon so can increase the level of orangeness! I'm ok with the injections but not looking forwards to the pessaries!


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol Amy!! I've just put them in the washing machine with copious amounts of fabric softener!! 

I have a reindeer chalkboard which I have out with days to Christmas all year round! Last Xmas tho I had the Yankee candle advent calendar... Was v nice!

If I'm honest I'd rather have the pessaries rather than the injections!! I don't mind stabbing other people but I'd struggle stabbing myself! I wince at a blood sugar reading!


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Lisa -  I don't doubt that you have a Christmas calendar with all the different jobs that need to be done. Do you make the puddings and cake in September/ October and then keep topping them up with alcohol?
A nurse scared of needles? 

Amy -  How's the DR going?  Hope youre not experiencing  any  side effects. 
The orangeness continues.  I still need to get on the bandwagon!

AFM -  No news yet but I may have something else in the pipeline. I think I'm enjoying not bwing employed a bit too much at the moment! 

Hope everyone else is doing well, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade the dr is going ok but I've only done 3 injections so far, do you have a start date for treatment yet? You definitely need some orangeness even if it is just done orange nail varnish & lucky orange knickers   hope you find a job you will enjoy soon x  

Lisa the injections are ok, haven't had the delightful pessaries before other than at ec but don't start them until after ec so no need to worry about that yet! Hope you are doing ok x  

I have been out jogging 3 times since my gym closed at the end of August & had a personal training session tonight, had to run up a short hill then walk back down it 7 times   then do girl press ups, different types of lunges, plank & other stuff, not sure I will be able to walk tomorrow!


----------



## andade

By my calculations if AF arrives on time, my start date should be Oct 11th, as that is day day 21 of my cycle.
I have to admit,  if I buy orange knickers I have to get a matching bra as I have to wear matching underwear! 
My friend's always tease me about this. 
Go you Amy with your Krypton Factor workout! That's what I need to do but Im struggling at the moment.


----------



## xmaslisa

at krypton factor!!

Andade I can give all the needles and take all the blood in the world but when it comes to me I'm a shocking wuss!! 
I really enjoyed being off sick!! Work is sooo bloody hard! It's like a workout in itself!! 

Amy I'm sooo getting orange knickers and nail varnish! Should've done it before really I'm still waiting about to see if af will appear next week  

Take care both xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I loved krypton factor   I can definitely feel that I did some different exercise yesterday, will try & do some of the exercises & a bit more jogging over the next 10-12 days before I start stimming, I did have a crunchie today though!   exciting that it is only a month until you start treatment   go you with the matching underwear, due to having such a small chest I don't usually bother with bras, just wear a vest top instead!  

Lisa the needles really aren't so bad & it isn't like when they take blood & need to get a vein or anything, you just stick it in to you stomach! Definitely worth a try with the orangeness, hope this is your lucky month x  

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Lisa - Fx for you this month and hope we're not 'cycle buddies' this month!  
Hopefully you won't need the needles!  Regarding work, I think your body is still getting used to the routine so take it easy.

Amy - You're doing really well with the exercise routine. I'm sure the crunchie hardly had an impact due to your workouts!

AFM, I received a phone call today... and I got the job!! 
Thanks for all your positive vibes and well wishes.  Seems like they did the trick.

Hope everyone is ok and had a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh congratulations Andade!!! That's brilliant news! I fed don't wanna be your cycle buddy this month! Thanks! x

Amy are the injections like clexane?  Hope you're feeling ok with the drugs.... Btw I ate a large bag of maltesers when I got in from work! x

Have a good weekend! I'm off!!


----------



## Amy76

Congratulations on getting the job Andade, that's great news! When do you start? If only you could wear a special uniform like lisa!    x    

Lisa are the clexane injections the ones you have to do into your muscle? I think they are meant to be more painful! Fortunately I don't have to do them, these are just little syringes & I inject 0.5ml of buserelin in to my stomach. I love maltesers, I like eating the chocolate off the outside first x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## andade

Thanks for the congratulations guys! 
Lisa - I'll be crossing everything for you and you can still enjoy trying. 

Amy - Not sure when I start as they still have to get refs and do a dbs check which you need if working with kids. I think I  might buy something with polka dots so that I don't feel left out! 

Hope you've all had a good day. The weather was unexpectedly good and warm.


----------



## xmaslisa

to the spots!

Amy no the clexane inj are the ones to prevent clots when you're in hospital. They are sub cutaneous injections usually in your tummy which sting like hell!! ...., I too remove the chocolate first!  x

Andade! Get yourself a nice spotty blouse!   x

I'm watching Wednesday's bake off with munchies followed by part 2 of the proms!!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa my injections don't seem to hurt, before I started I didn't think I would be able to inject myself but it's surprising what you get use to doing!  

Andade perhaps you could find something that is orange polka dot?  

Lovely & sunny here today so I took the Labrador that didn't have surgery for a 4 mile walk this afternoon, the other one was really sad to be left behind with my mum   I've just eaten takeaway from dps restaurant, had veggie korma, dahl, rice & naan bread & it was lovely  

Enjoy the rest of your weekends x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

How's everyone doing?

Lisa - You know I may end up buying one. If I do Ill post the pics.  I think Amy's idea of having some orange means that I cover all angles! 
How's work?  Are you getting used to the routine yet?

Amy - How's DR going?  I think I need to come along and help you with all that lovely food that you get from the restaurant. 

Hope everyone's well and looking after themselves. x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade how much longer do you have being a lady of leisure? exciting times ahead with a new job & treatment   I think you definitely need some lucky orangeness x  

Lisa how are you getting on? breaking in the uniforms on nights out?!   only 100 days to xmas!  

Hello cloudy  

Injections are going ok, no side effects so far & based on the previous cycle I think I should start stims around 25th September, I was 40 mins late with my injection the other night as I forgot about it - note to self must remember you are cycling at the moment!   Think I am a bit preoccupied as one of my dogs wounds doesn't seem to be healing, she was back at the vets yesterday & they took some of the stitches out because they just weren't holding the wound together so now I have to wash it out twice a day with salt water & put some gel in it to try & make it heal, the vet said these types of tumours can be difficult to heal & she hopes that is the problem rather than that there are cancer cells they didn't manage to remove causing problems, we are back to the vets on thursday & hopefully things will look better then


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi ladies!

Back on nights unfortunately! Only 5 more of these to go.. 3 this week and 2 in a couple of weeks....

Amy! I can sincerely promise you I haven't been wearing those uniforms   glad the injections seem to be going ok. Sorry to hear about the doggie that must be a bit of a pain having to wash it out fx it starts to heal! I'm glad you're on it with the days til Xmas! I have a digital days til Xmas Santa which I've just dug out as I can start to use him from 99 days   x

Andade! Let's get orange!!    

I'd def love to see that pic!!  

Af due Saturday   Hope we're not cycle buddies again 
xx


----------



## andade

Morning ladies! 

Amy, I'm not sure how long I've got left as it depends on refs and the other checks can be a minimum of two weeks but usually longer. Can't see me starting any earlier than the 28th and that's at a push I think.
It's exciting but also stressing me out having to say I need to come into work late around three times because of hospital appts. I keep trying to work out when the scans might be and if any might fall on a Saturday.  Trying not to think about it,  after a big panic at the weekend. 

Glad the injections are going ok and you have no side effects.  I think I'd need an alarm on my phone to remind me about injecting. I'm so bad at remembering to take meds sometimes.
Sorry to hear about the wound not healing.  Hope it starts improving and it's nothing sinister. I swear by medicated manuka honey which I was given for both wound infections that I had. Sure it wold work for the dog as well. 

Lisa,  I'm going to get something orange today. Not sure what yet and I'm definitely looking for the polka blouse to show unity with you. 
Fx, you won't be my cycle buddy this month.  
The countdown is on and then nights will be a distant memory. 
A digital Xmas Santa countdown?  Only you! 

Hope everyone has a great day. I'm off for a facial and massage later. Ooh bliss


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade don't get stressed about your appointments yet, how far away is work from your clinic? I'm sure you will be able to fit it in & like you say hopefully you might be able to get scans either before or after work or on a weekend depending how your dates fall x  

Lisa I hope you have managed to find the digital days to xmas santa, he sounds fab x  

Ended up at the local walk in centre this morning, I had a rash on my thigh on monday morning & it has now turned in to blisters, the nurse has prescribed a 5 day course of flucloxacillin & says she thinks it is a skin infection rather than shingles because she thinks I would be in more pain, really hope she is right as I am due to start stims next wednesday & I don't think it will be compatible with shingles, especially having intralipids to reduce my immune system


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys!

Oh Amy! I have my fx that it is a skin infection. If it helps iif it was shingles it usually is quite painful/itchy and commonly presents on the trunk or face... Not saying it can't present on limbs. Is it around your inj site? Hope the dog is ok x

Andade massage sounds like a good idea! Try not to stress I'm sure you'll work it out x


----------



## andade

Hi girls! 

Amy, as you haven't got enough to deal with.  Could it be linked to stress?  Hopefully the antibiotics will clear the rash, so that it doesn't impact on your treatment. 
Clinic isn't near the new job but I'm getting over it now. Can't do anything about it.

Lisa, massage was great and really relaxing. Think I was dozing off during the facial. 
Take care guys, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa a blistery itchy face doesn't sound like a good look although the way things are going at the moment it wouldn't surprise me if I ended up with one!    I am injecting in my stomach & the rash is on my thigh so I don't think it is connected, just not great timing but I'm sure it will clear up with the meds   not too many night shifts for you now x  

Andade I am hoping I'm getting all the badness out the way now so things can be calm & relaxed when I start stimming next Wednesday!   Pleased you enjoyed the facial & massage yesterday, sorry to hear the clinic isn't near your new job but I'm sure things will work out, any lucky with orange polka dot outfits? x  

Took my dog back to the vets today & they have removed all of her stitches, I still have to wash out her open wound & putting gel in it twice a day to try to get it to heal, the vet thinks it looks less deep & we are going back next week for a check up so hopefully it will continue to improve


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy no it's not! My friend had ophthalmic shingles and her poor face was awful! ..... Of course you're injecting your tummy we've had this conversation doh! Thigh is an awfully odd place for a rash in my experience! Still I hope it goes as quickly as it came!! Glad the doggy is improving. Can't believe your treatment is moving on so quickly! How exciting! 7 shifts left and the polka dots will be out!! x

Andade glad you enjoyed your massage sounds like an awesome idea! I have a horrible feeling i will be joined by af  tomorrow... You know when you can just tell? So we may well be cycle buddies again.... x

97 days til Christmas guys eeeek!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope it isn't a sign that you will be cycle buddies with Andade   treatment seems to be moving along without me even realising this time, feels like it is just happening in the background because there have been so many other things going on x   

Andade I just tried typing 'orange polka dot clothing' in to google & looked at the images & there is some special stuff out there! x 

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

Feeling relieved that it is friday & this week is nearly over


----------



## xmaslisa

Haaaaa!!! I did that Amy!!!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi guys!

It's been ages I posted on here 
And I have missed a lot too, I think.

Amy fx for your treatment, how time flies so fast. Before you started your treatment did you have blood work done and an internal scan? Cos I had my app on Wednesday and my consultant said I won't need any blood work done when I asked him. It's been over a year since my last treatment and 2 years since I had my bloods checked. Considering the fact that I have had an open myo and I think things have changed, I thought it would have been proper to have a new set of blood work done before starting a fresh cycle  

Hi Lisa, how are you and how are you coping with the night shifts? I only work nights so am ok with it as I can't deal with day shifts in our busy trust. I can't believe it's barely 3 months before Xmas    
I should also join the bandwagon of orangeness 

It's so good your cycle is so back on track since ur myo, mine has been a real pain in the back side, it only just showed up last week with spotting for the first 3 days and bleeding for 5 days then spotting again till now it has not dried up. Gets me thinking how it will be when I start the treatment. My consultant wasn't worried when I told him how irregular my periods had been since my myo. He said if I didn't have them at all he would have been worried that there are scar tissues it preventing from coming. But all the same, doesn't stop me from thinking about it sometimes. I have an internal scan booked for 28th sept.

Andade how are you? Congrats on your new job! I know the feelings of coming to work late cos of hospital appointments. Try not to panic or stress about it, you can either tell your manager that this hospital app had been booked a long time ago or tell them you had an emergency which you had to deal with. But all the same, don't worry about it, they won't do anything to hurt you cos u came into work a couple of minutes late (fingers x).

I have a nurse appointment next week Monday, maybe to tell me when my treatment will start. I will also be having intralipids like Amy for this treatment. Since my periods were all over the place and I could not get to do the Nk cells text, I was advised by Bourn Hall that I can use intralipids without having to do the test, so I will just have the infusion.

Hi to everyone else reading!!


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I had a scan on day 19 of dr on my last cycle to check everything was ok inside after the myo before I started stimming but this time I'm not having any scans until after I have started stimming, it will be 2 years in October since my bloods were checked but bourn said because treatment was starting in the September I didn't need them doing. I also decided to have the scratch done this time in addition to the intralipids & I'm taking coq10, omega 3 & pregnacare. Could you ask your gp to do some of the level 1 immune tests for you? Hope the nurses appointment goes well, you definitely need some orangeness x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## andade

Evening guys! 

Amy - I too am hoping that everything is calm and relaxed for you when you start stimming.    I'm glad that treatment is going well at the moment and not causing any issues.  Pleased to hear doggies wound is healing as well.
I can only imagine what kind of 'special stuff' is out there! 

Lisa - Still got my fx for you!  
Can't believe that you've been looking at orange polka dot clothes as well! 

Brown Candy - Good to hear from you!   Thanks for the congrats!
If your doctor isn't worried about your periods then it should be ok.  Not long til the scan to reassure you.
Hope you get a quick treatment start date.

Have a good weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys

Still no af but I can feel it will arrive so I'm not wasting a pg test! Fx for lucky cycle no 4 instead then! 

Good to hear from you brown candy! Glad everything seems to be set for your next cycle too! I only have 3 more nights to do and then I start my new job 14th October so won't have to do them anymore. I used to be great on nights but since surgery I've developed into a right lightweight!! I don't know how you do them permanently although I do understand them being better than day shifts for busyness! x

Have a good weekend all... If some miracle happens I'll be sure to share! xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Definitely out this month boooo! Never mind there's plenty more time to try


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Lisa,  so looks like we're buddies again although I haven't started yet. It's only three cycles so far, so quite early in the ttc game. So don't give up. 
Hope everyone has a good da, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Exactly Andade!! It is very very early especially considering the surgery and everything aswell! x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa sorry to hear it didn't work this month x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok & enjoying the last couple of weeks before the new job starts x  

Brown candy I hope the appointment with the nurse goes well tomorrow x  

Lovely & sunny here this weekend so went in to town & had ice cream yesterday & am finally able to walk the dog again although she has to stay on a lead, finish my tablets tomorrow so just hoping the rash doesn't come back when I stop taking them!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Has the rash disappeared? If it has I'm glad! Do you start swimming this week? 

There are some strange goings on with my body this month.... Af was due Friday. I'm always dead on time and have a 27-28 day cycle. Nope nothing Friday but had some mild cramping so just left it. Saturday comes and nothing then in the afternoon a small amount of pinkish blood on wiping ....sorry tmi!! Again today nothing!! And an even smaller amount of pinkish blood 
How bizarre I did a pg test sat which was bfn.... I think I'm just going to wait it out and see if it arrives if nothing tomorrow or Tuesday I may retest. I've never known anything like this...what do you think?! x


----------



## andade

Amy, I love the fact that that there's usually a mention of some type of food in your posts! 
Good luck for stimming this week or is it swimming Lisa? 

Lisa, is that why I haven't come I  either?  Am I being empathetic with your cycle?  I used to have long cycles 32 to 36 but they've been so predictable since I started acupuncture and have been 28 days. I was expecting AF yesterday and then today but not a sniff. I think tomorrow will be the day for me.
This could be your month!    You've been regular since the myo haven't you?


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Guys!

Andade thanks, fx it goes well with the nurse.
Fx for you for a positive news as AF is still at bay! 

Amy hope you are ok. I pray the rashes stay away too! Unfortunately my  GP don't help very much so I only rely on my fert team for everything Fert investigation and treatment.

Lisa fx also for you this month   it may be you lucky month!

Hope we all have a lovely week!


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade yes! I was super regular before the myo and after.... It's a mystery! We shall soon see I guess! x

Brown candy! Good luck today X

Amy hope you are rashless! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy sorry your gp isn't very helpful, I hope your appointment today goes well x  

Lisa could the small amount of pinkish blood be implantation? really hope this is your month x  

Andade I made a fruit cake yesterday, I think sultanas & glace cherries count as two of my five a day   I also made some cookies some of my cycle buddies had been trying, they had avocado, banana, egg, honey, baking powder & cocoa powder in, I had to substitute cocoa powder for drinking chocolate & added some flour because the mix was very runny, I don't like avocado or banana so I wasn't very hopeful & they tasted as bad as they sound so will be going in the bin!  

I took my last tablet for the rash this morning & it is only very pale now & no blisters so fx it stays away, should be starting stimming on Wednesday, just waiting for the clinic to phone to confirm   

Hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## xmaslisa

Well still just a really small amount on wiping.... I'm gonna wait til the end of the week and give af a chance I think I'm sure it's just late.
I did think implantation Amy but it's probably wishful thinking! Fx for stunning call and that the rash stays away! I'll keep you all posted.... Meanwhile I'm off in the rain for cream tea x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Brown Candy - My AF is just late.  I would literally collapse if it was anything else.  My tubes / tube is blocked depending which hycosy results you read!
I really hope that your appointment goes well today. Unfortunately, some GPs just don't know much about fertility and so are a bit useless!

Lisa - Keep an eye on it! If I was super regular, I'd be so tempted to test! I've been known to waste money on pg tests in the past, even though I know it's not feasible. Enjoy your cream tea!

Amy - So glad that the rash is clearing up. 
You didn't let me down, there's the mention of food!   Fruit cake sounds nice. I was hoping that you were going to say that the cookies were nice, as I don't eat advocadoes and I know that's a popular food during treatment.  I also don't like anything banana flavoured, so I was hoping it might be a good recipe for me to get them into my diet but not to be.

Hope your day is good inspite of the weather!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I like the sound of your cream tea, hope you have a nice time x  

Andade I really tried to eat avocado last time because everyone was saying it was good for ivf but in my head it is green & slimy & doesn't taste very nice so I really struggled, I only made the cookies because the others were saying how good they tasted but I really don't like bananas or banana flavour either so it was probably expecting too much from a cookie! I might try making the protein balls someone has posted a recipe for as they are dried fruit, nuts & seeds, almond butter & cacao powder so sound less offensive, will let you know how they go x  

Clinic called to say I start stims on Wednesday night & first scan is Tuesday 29th September, my fingers & toes are freshly painted in the orange coloured & scented nail varnish I got & I may have to wrap myself in the orange pashmina I ordered for the next few weeks!


----------



## xmaslisa

Seems like af has properly arrived so there we go!! Never mind there's plenty of months left  

Amy I'm not a fan of avocado either the only way I can eat it is to make guacamole! Good news about the stimms! Yay! I shall find out something orangey in your honour! x

Hope everyone is having a good day. Cake is goooooood!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy if it's these they're lovely!!

http://deliciouslyella.com/the-ultimate-energy-bites-vegan-gluten-free-dairy-free/

/links


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lisa, I think it is similar to that recipe, I might try those ones though as they look good   sorry af has arrived x


----------



## andade

Amy - At least you tried it. I would have just heard the ingredients and thought it's not for me.
The protein balls sound ok. Lisa, I'd probably substitute the nuts for cashews and peanuts, as I don't  war walnuts.
Good luck with simms.  You're getting closer to your next EC!

Lisa - Sorry about AF! Now you've started, I'll probably join you. You've got some activity to look forward to next month!


----------



## andade

Joined you Lisa!


----------



## xmaslisa

Lawwwwwd!!!! Hey you never know we might cycle together in a different type of cycle one day!!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi guys!

So my clinic called very early yesterday to tell me that my appointment was cancelled because the nurse called in sick so I will have to wait till further notice  

I still have a scan appointment next week Monday so I will see how that goes. 
Another thing, it's 16 days today and am still wearing a pant liner cos my period won't finish. I have been spotting dark brown (sorry tmi). First I was worried AF didn't show, now am worried it won't go!  

Lisa am sorry this cycle played up on you.   fingers crossed for next cycle!

Seems all the ladies here don't like avocados but it's my best fruit  

Amy you are getting closer and closer now. With things not settling down with my periods I wonder what will happen. Am throwing all the lovely baby dust your way!

Andade am so sorry it skipped my mind that your tubes are also blocked like mine and it's will be miracle to be pregnant naturally, my bad 

Well, the rain just won't stop! But it's a good sign that  Xmas is just a couple of months away!


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy sorry to hear your appointment got cancelled, I hope your scan on Monday goes well & they can give you some answers for what to do next, if you are on long protocol I thought the dr drugs gave them control of your cycle so maybe it wouldn't matter that it has been a bit erratic? x  

Andade if af has started does that mean you can work out your dates for treatment? Exciting times! x  

Lisa I hope af isn't too bad, not long now until you start your new job x  

Cloudy I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## andade

Evening guys! 

Lisa  - I'm sure we can sync  those cycles as well! 

Brown Candy - Sorry your appointment got cancelled.    
Hope your scan appointment goes well. Some women get back to normal after surgery and others take a bit longer to settle down. Fx you get some answers next week.  Don't worry about the tubes! 

Amy - The clinic will phone me back and tell me when to start meds and give me a scan date. Eeek!! 
You're nearly there.  You start stimming tomorrow. How long did you stim for last time?

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Exciting times on the myo board huh! 

Sorry to hear your appt was cancelled brown candy... I'm pretty sure they'll sort you out Hun X

Andade I certainly hope we can! I'm really excited for you!! x

Amy no not long now! 14th October to be precise! Feels like I interviews ages ago now! Well I suppose it was! I was still off sick! Af is fine... They've been a dream really dince the op which is something I suppose!. Hope the start of stimming goes ok x

Start again next Wednesday!


----------



## andade

Morning ladies! 

Lisa - Not sure if I'm excited. Probably more apprehensive.    Roll on next Weds I say! 

Amy -  How's stimming going?

Brown Candy - Hope you're managing to relax til your appointment next week. 

Have a good day all, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa my af has been so much better since surgery, definitely worth having even if it didn't resolve the fertility issues, only 91 days to xmas x  

Andade have you heard anything back from the clinic on dates? I had ec two weeks after I started stims last cycle x  

Had some lucky orange pants, orange scarf & orange nail varnish on last night & first stims injection went fine, the needles are thinner & they are prefilled pens so easy to use, although I still have to do a lower dose injection of the dr drug as well so two injections each night at the moment   I made the protein 'balls' last night, I used the recipe from my cycle buddy as I had the ingredients which from memory I think was a cup of nuts, 2 cups of dried fruit (I used sultanas), a tablespoon of cocoa powder & 2 tablespoons of almond nut butter, you ground the nuts then blended it all together & were meant to make in to balls & freeze for 30 mins then leave in the fridge, I decided to put mine in heart & fish shaped ice cube trays so now I have some heart & fish protein shapes, really want to put little eyes on the fish ones!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy glad the start of the injections seem to be going ok and I'm pleased to hear the needles are finer! How many of these injections do you have to do? x

Andade I guess it won't be long before you start now aswell!! x

I'm going to spread the orangness and buy some nail polish tomorrow


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies!  

Amy - You Tango Lady you!   Glad the injections are easy to use. I like the idea of gush and hearts. Ho on put the eyes on them. 

Lisa - I will be starting pretty soon.

Got a call from the clinic today.  I start Progynova on the 11th and my first scan is on the 22nd. Quite exciting and nerve wracking. Missed a call to arrange delivery of the drugs as I thought it was a spam call and didn't think they would call so quickly.
Took me and oh at least 20 times of listening to the voice mail separately to work out the number to call back.  

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I did 1 injection a day for 16 days then increased it to 2 injections a day which should be for around 12 days if my body decides to cooperate then the trigger shot & fx! Lots of other ladies say they can feel their ovaries when they are on stims but I can't feel anything, think it is all just a bit numb from surgery as I didn't feel anything last time either   3 months today til xmas! 
  

Andade how exciting that you have your dates, not long now! Love that you missed the call from the drugs company! Hope you have something orange to wear x  

Hope you both have a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Wow! Amy! That's a lot of injections! You must feel like a pin cushion by the time you're done!! x

Andade! Exciting!! Is this your 1st round of IVF? x

Well I thought you'd both like to know I've been Christmas shopping today, brought some prezzies and got my Christmas cards. M&S have the Christmas coffee out so got that too! 

Picked up a few Halloween decs and some Yankee candles    I love Autumn love candles and dark cosy nights! Love Halloween too! Obviously not as much as Christmas but like making the pumpkin soup and more decorations! 
For some reason my extra page of emojis isn't working! It's blank!!


----------



## andade

Amy - I definitely need to go on my orange shopping spree this weekend.  Does burnt orange count, as I've seen a couple of things in M&S that I like. 
I've got a numb strip above the scar line too! That can be my injection spot. 
I see you're getting on on the Xmas act too!
By the way apologies about all the typos earlier.   Just seen them and I was using my tablet on the train.

Lisa - Yes, this is my first round.  It's been a very up and down journey over the years! 
you're a celebration junkie.   Although I have been known to organise halloween parties for the nieces and nephews and forced everyone, including my mum to dress up and go to the pub. 
I like candles. My friend bought my the cherry one  which smells really nice,but I really like the Airwick ribbon candles. 

Have a good weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade I wish you all the luck in the world I have everything crossed this will be your time   X

My favourite scented candle is the Yankee cinnamon stick god I love that! I'm slightly addicted to the Autumn lattes in Starbucks too! The pumpkin spice is awesome!! 
Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies!

It's really exciting times on our board now! Few months ago we were all sharing our experiences about myo pains and swellings and numbness and all.... Now we are all on a new path to achieving our goals....

Amy that's quite some injections you have going on, does the numbness from the myo area help absorb the needle stings? 

Andade  good that you have your dates out now and  where  you able to call the meds company at the end?

Lisa you must be among the first few that has started Xmas shopping in Sept... Goodness!!!!   are  you using the fertility friends app to monitor your cycles?

I got a call from the Fert clinic that my nurse appointment is now on Monday same day with my scan so killing 2 birds with one stone. 
And apparently I am having 2 periods in one cycle..... I don't know how best to explain this..... But my period started on the 7th of Sept and is still on till now though I was only spotting the first 3 days and then I had 4 days medium bleeding followed by 8 days of spotting and bang!!! 4 days of medium to very heavy bleeding with cramps.... If I keep bleeding till Monday it may affect my scan am not sure....

I am not very worried I want to believe it's a way of coming back to normal....I will see what the consultant says on Monday. I should remember to wear my orange top on Monday too


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Lisa - Thanks for the good wishes.    I  love Cinnamon and anything with spices, I'm a sucker! 

Brown Candy -  I know it's crazy how much has happened in a few months!  Seems like just the other day, we were nervous about having surgery! 
I did manage to call the meds company in the end.   Delivery arranged for the 13th, as it's not urgent.
It's good that you gave both appointments on the same day, so you can cover all bases. Hopefully your AF will settle down and start behaving. 

Gonna go fo a jog now.
Take care all,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi browncandy I'm using the ovia app seems ok!! It is crazy how we've all moved on... Seems like only 5 minutes ago that I was cacking myself about surgery! 

Well I've built my bonfire today! I also did a 3 mile walk this evening so at least I've managed a bit of exercise! I hate exercise btw...but I'm off out for lunch tomorrow and there's bound to be a dessert involved so needs must! 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls! x


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely ladies  

Lisa love that you are already doing xmas shopping!   There do seem to be more & more Halloween decorations about in the shops each year, one of the houses near my mum puts up fake cobwebs & lots of decorations   Well done with the walking, I love exercise but have stopped now until after treatment. Hope you enjoy lunch out today x  

Andade exciting that the drugs are arriving on 13th! I think burnt orange counts, any sign of any orange polka dot outfits   hope you enjoyed the jog, it is impressive how far we have all come since doing the 'granny shuffle' to get about after surgery x  

Brown candy I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow & the scan shows everything is ok so you can get dates for when you can start treatment, definitely wear some orange x  

My mum put the idea in my head that perhaps I need to wear orange knickers every day of treatment rather than just for scans so having to rotate & wash them but might try & pick up another pair in town to make it easier  

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! Love that you have orange knickers!!  

Lunch was lovely.. Couldn't resist the fish and chips... Always a winner! Oh and chocolate mousse... God that granny shuffle seems like a million years ago now!! Fx we all have a positive end to the year x


----------



## Brown-candy

Evening ladies 

Just a quick update on today's appointment!
So I was thinking if my never-ending period was going to get on the way of the scan today, but phew it was gone last night and I was nice and dry today for the scan.....so the scan lady said my uterus was a bit bulky.....and that she could not say for definite that if there was still any broids there...though the endometrium is nice and thin.....there were two of them there....one was prodding my inside while the other was keying in whatever measurements she did into the computer....then they I over heard them whisper behind the curtain when I went to put my knickers back on  ....

Then I later met with the nurse who was trying to work out when my day 21 is suppose to be because my period has been off and on since 7th Sept....with proper bleeding in between...(10 - 13th Sept and 15th Sept and 22 - 25th Sept) were the actual bleeding days....other days in between were only spotting......so she said she will have to consult with the Dr before she can give me a definite date to start down regging....I asked her if she can also tell me more about the scan result and she said she will print it out and give to the consultant to have a look and then she will give me a ring on Wednesday to tell me when I will be starting my injections and what the Dr has to say about the scan...... in the mean time, the drugs company will call to deliver my box of goodness on the 8th of Oct...... She said that I will also be told when to come in for my endo scratch which should be around day 21.....

So roll on Wednesday......

Oh Lisa, there you are calling one of my favorites.....fish and chip  ......I get mine from a Chinese take-away just a few steps away from my house.....I try to stay away because of all the calories it comes with...

Amy, thank you....it did go well...though things are still hanging....Your mum gave you a brilliant idea about the orange knickers...I couldn't wear my orange top today as planned because I needed to wear a dress for ease of maneuvering during internal scan...so having an orange knicker would have been perfect but I forgot to wear one  ....How are your injections going?

Andade, thank you..... It really seems like we are going to be cycle buddies  Fx for us all we have a really happy ending this year...

Hello Cloudy.....

Hope we have a good week!!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey browncandy! I have my fx for Wednesday and some good news then! Wow looks like you'll all be at it around the same time I best get a groove on!! I do love fish and chips but it is a rare treat as it's probably as bad as it can get in terms of crappy foods! 
Hope you're ok Amy and Andade... Long day for me tomorrow boooo x


----------



## xmaslisa

Btw has anyone tried preseed or conceive plus during their journeys? I've ordered done preseed... I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## andade

Evening all!  

Lisa - Well done on the walk Lisa!   What's the bonfire for?  
Lunch sounded good!   Hope the long day isn't too hard  tomorrow.  I've worked shifts and the long ones can be difficult.  Sorry, I haven't used preseed 


Amy - No dice on the orange polka dot top yet   I will definitely get a burnt orange jumper, as I like that colour and the top I have is more of a summery one.  I was thinking about how far we's come when I was jogging this morning.  I wasn't even exercising before the op and now I'm jogging for 25 mins non-stop and doing 3k. 
I like the fact that your mum's in on the orange act as well.  I can imagine you getting your whole family to wear orange! 
Hope the stimming is going well and there are no side effects.

Brown Candy - sometimes the uterus appears bulk on scans for a number of reasons.  Doesn't mean there are fibroids there though, as the large ones would have been removed. I only had 5 removed as the others are too small or not causing an issue.  Hope you get your start dates on Wednesday and that they say you're good to go! 
You're getting your drugs before me!  Although I didn't need them so soon.  What protocol are you doing?
Looks like we could well be cycle buddies! 

Take care everyone, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade well done with the jogging, definitely go with some orange ready for starting treatment, any news on a start date for the job yet? hope it fits in with treatment dates x  

Lisa I haven't tried preseed or conceive plus, I am taking pregnacare preconception (3 for 2 from boots), vegetarian omega 3 & coq10 at the moment. I like the sound of the chocolate mousse, we all need treats sometimes   Hope today goes well & isn't too hard x  

Browncandy I hope your call tomorrow goes well & you can find out what is going on, exciting that your drugs are being delivered on 8th October, not long now! x  

Hello cloudy  

Scan went ok, I had on orange knickers, orange nail varnish, orange top, orange ballet pumps & orange handbag with lucky orange frog inside, she could see some shadows & scarring which I assume is from the myo and there are a few follies on each side, a couple are 10-11mm but the other are smaller so they have increased the dose of gonal f from 225 to 300 & I am back on Friday for another scan & intralipids, fx they have grown by then


----------



## andade

Evening guys! 

Amy - I got an email last week and I have to do id checks etc. They still haven't sent out ref requests yet. The HR  lady said around 4 -6 weeks!  I'm going there this week for the id checks, so I'm counting from then.  So I'd say end Oct / beg Nov.
Actually,  it suits me fine as there's less juggling to do with treatment. 

Glad the scan went ok. Fx, the increased dosage will chivvy the lazy follies along.    

Hope everyone is well and has had a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys! Wow that was one tough shift... 14,956 steps I did today at work! How outrageous!! 

Amy yay to the follies hope the extra meds will make them grow! X

Andade the bonfire is for bonfire night!! I make a big one every year and we have fireworks and hot dogs X

Day off tomorrow! Phew!


----------



## andade

Morning ! 
That's a lot of steps!  You must have been really busy. 

Lisa - Can't believe you've made your bonfire already! It's not even October yet! 
You definitely love a celebration.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa well done with all the steps, surely that deserves a treat   hope you enjoy a relaxing day off today x  

Andade great that the start date for the job should fit in better with treatment, don't forget it is lisa & she started the countdown to Christmas back in May so building a bonfire 6 weeks before bonfire night shouldn't come as a big surprise!  

Brown candy I hope your call from the clinic brings good news today x  

Looking forwards to chocolate week on GBBO tonight!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha!!!   it's great that you know me so well Amy!! x
Andade I'm shattered!....
I'm doing nowt but the deed today  
Have a good day all! x


----------



## andade

Amy, you're correct!  I  should know better. 
I've been catching GBBO recently and I  love chovolate and cake! So should be a brill episode! 
How's the simms going? 

Lisa,  you need to definitely conserve your energy for that!  

Brown Candy, hope you get some good news today.


----------



## Amy76

Lisa enjoy!  

Andade still can't feel anything happening but by Friday's scan I will have done 3 of the increased dose so fx something will have happened, I have melt in the middle chocolate pudding to keep me company during tonight's episode!


----------



## xmaslisa

I'm loving chocolate week!!


----------



## Amy76

Chocolate week is the best!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies hope you are well! I just had to share this with you X

http://wantthattrend.com/search.php?search_query=Christmas+&Search=

/links


----------



## Amy76

Lisa love them which one(s) did you order?!  

Andade how are you doing? Hope all is ok x  

Brown candy how did the phone call go? X  

Had another scan & intralipids today, went for full on orange look - orange knickers, orange nails, orange ballet pumps, orange sweater, orange bracelet & orange handbag with little orange frog in, even the pillowcase on the pillow I rested my arm on for the intralipids was orange!   scan was ok, don't think I will get many eggs but trigger is Sunday night with ec on Tuesday! 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy none!..... Yet! I like the trousers 

Glad all is going well! Does anyone ever comment on the orangeness?!! Well you only need one egg to work!!! I had a positive opk today so off dtd again lol!!  Can't believe EC has come round so quickly!! Fx x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I thought you would have gone for the little miss christmas jumper  

One of the nurses said she liked my handbag & that it was a nice colour   haven't noticed any of the other patients wearing orange!


----------



## xmaslisa

Yes I've seen the little miss Christmas jumpers before. I'm not really a jumper wearer I get too hot and pestery! I need a little miss tshirt! 

It's a good job the wall colour wasn't orange or they wouldn't have been able to see you!!


----------



## Amy76

I just googled little miss christmas t-shirts & you can get them, would look lovely with the Father Christmas trousers!  

I did have that 'you've been tangoed' look!


----------



## xmaslisa

I'm going to have a look!!! 

  at the you've been tangoed!!


----------



## andade

Hi guys 

Lisa -  Is this your website?   I can imagine this being your sideline. 
To be fair, I like the two jumpers Santa's B $#%=h  and Little Miss Christmas. 

Amy - Im in awe of your commitment to the orange side!    
Fx for your eggs.  Doesn't matter if there aren't many but that they're good quality. Only takes one.   

So ladies, I went to the Cake and Bake Show today. You guys would have loved it. Wasn't the best place for someone trying to lose weight and not eating sugar. 
I succumbed and sampled and bought cake and found a company where you can send cake Bday cards! Needless to say their cakes were nice.  Especially the chocolate and coconut cake. Yummy! ! 
There was also a display of cakes entered into their comp and they were fab. Couldn't tell the difference between the amateurs and professionals and a few of the junior entrants put me to shame. 

Got a Bday afternoon tea tomorrow - heaven help me! My niece has a Bday bbq which I might pass by too.

Have a nice weekend ladies,  I  know you will Lisa!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Andade! Sounds like a perfect afternoon!! Yummy! ..... I'm working my last 2 night shifts this weekend so tomorrow night were having a Xmas buffet   

Where was the cake and bake show? I keep meaning to go to the Christmas craft fayre thingy at the NEC... Something else to get round to... I've booked the nutcracker at the hippodrome and I like to go and see the Coca Cola truck outside selfridges in Birmingham and the German market too! ! Love Christmas festivities me!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ps I was wondering this the other day Andade is your name Andade or is it a screen/user name? Just being nosey you don't need to reveal!


----------



## andade

Only you can have a Christmas buffet at the beginning of October!  
The Cake and Bake Show was in London but they also have it in Manchester and Edinburgh. I always want to go but never get around to it and always miss out on the free tickets but not this year! 

I've got a picture if myself with the Coca Cola truck as my screen saver on my phone !  I love the Birmingham German market . I usually go to The Good Food Show, stay the weekend and do lots of shopping! 
I do love Christmas festivities,  I just font start them as early as you! 
Did Edinburgh for Christmas last year and that was great!

Andade is my screen name.  I'm gonna let you guess what my real name is...


----------



## Amy76

Andade I love the sound of the cake & bake show, how fab to be surrounded by cakes   is it your birthday? Is your real name sarah?  

Lisa I hope the night shifts go ok, love that you are having an xmas buffet in October x


----------



## xmaslisa

Way to go! I love that you have the Coca Cola truck as your screensaver!! I'm looking forward to this Xmas buffet! Just gotta pray it isn't a busy night in A&E... Think I'm peeing in the proverbial wind with the rugby game tonight tho!!  

The obvious choice would be Ann?!


----------



## andade

Amy -I knew you'd love the sound of the show! It's not my birthday!  Sarah  So far away  

Lisa - Hope the shift is not as busy as you feared! Hopefully the rugger boys behaved themselves 
Lisa, you're quite close. That's part of my name.


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies!

I just have to update us now else it will be another week before I can update. Am on a night shift so I have a bit of time now while my lovely patients are sleeping.

Amy how time flies, I can't believe you are talking egg collection already. Bless you . It's not the number but the quality of it. Fx for you on Tuesday. Baby dust your way!

Lisa, you make me laugh with Xmas buffet in October. It can only be you.  Are you using the pre-seed, I used to use it when I didn't know I had blocked tubes, makes the deed really smooth (sorry tmi). I also noticed that when I ovulate and tell DH we have to do it, he does struggle a bit and there is no fun at all cos it is so programmed. Fx for you too!

Andade goodness the  cake sounds so yummy! Did you also go to ur niece bbq party? That's so much yumminess for a day but it's worth it!

As for me, the call came thru on Wednesday and it was not what I expected. The nurse and my consultant could not work out when my Day 21 will be as I was bleeding on and off for 3 weeks. So the wanted to place me on some contraceptives to force a bleed and then I was asked a question which changed the whole plan. So I was asked if I have any blood clotting problem which I said yes. He did not believe and said I should bring in my test result which I did in April at St Mary's London. So he said since I have such issue I can't have the pills thus I should wait and have another period before I can commence treatment.

And I have been warned not to do it without protection That doesn't work for us. So I will have to ring the clinic on Day 1 of my next cycle. And moreover I have only just had my first ovulation since the myo in April and it was too painful for my comfort. I had to take ibuprofen and paracetamol for two days. Up till now am still feeling some pain on my left side. I don't really know why but it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Brown Candy, Why would the doctor not believe you?
Sorry that you have to wait for another cycle but it might be better than them trying to guess, getting it wrong and then it being a wasted treatment cycle.    Hopefully the pain will ease up, although I get some discomfort on my left side too sometimes. With me, I  just wonder if it's phantom pains as there can't be anything there.  
I didn't get to my nieces bbq, as my friends husband has been in hospital very poorly and I got the call to say that he was passing over so I spent the evening and night with them. He passed away just before midnight. 

I'm going to do some exercise and then go to my friends house. Hope every one has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope you enjoyed your xmas buffet    & it wasn't too busy last night, hooray for no more night shifts x  

Brown candy sorry to hear they want you to wait another month but maybe it is for the best if your body is getting back to normal with ovulation after the surgery. Dp isn't a big fan & it does seem a bit crazy to be using protection in the month before treatment when years of trying suggest there isn't any chance of me getting pregnant naturally but these things have to be done  

Andade (or is it Andrea? Annemarie? Anabelle?) so sorry to hear about your friend's husband   it makes you appreciate what you do have x  

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday x


----------



## xmaslisa

Brown candy I'm so sorry... Sounds awful bless you how frustrating you have to wait and are having so many distractions... Fx it happens for you soon xx

Andade! Is it andrea? Ann-Marie? Annabelle? Lol!! x

Amy hope you're ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! How mad that we attempted to guess andades name with exactly the same names in the same order!! Xmas buffet went down a treat! Last night shift tonight ( boxing ) night he he!! x

Andade sorry to hear about your friends husband.... How awful X


----------



## andade

Are you kidding? 
Did you really not copy Amy's guesses? First ones correct ladies! 

Not sure who gets the prize... 
Hooray to the last night shift!


----------



## Amy76

It was a close call between Sarah & Andrea for my first guess!  

Lisa I hope boxing night goes well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!! I swear! Amy's post wasn't there when I posted!! How bizarre! Boxing Night wasn't as successful as Xmas nite... Flamin patients!   Ah well all done now! Roll on next Wednesday!

Hope you're ok both! X


----------



## andade

Are you sure Lisa? 

Who told people to injure themselves on Boxing Night?  Don't they know it's a holiday?? 

Amy, Brown Candy hope you're having a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa annoying that patients got in the way of your boxing night celebrations   Obviously great minds think alike! x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok & able to support your friend at what must such an awful time x  

Trigger shot was done at 10pm last night, need to be at the clinic at 8:30am tomorrow, can't believe it is all happening again!


----------



## andade

Fine thanks! Did a lot of cooking yesterday for her. 

Drug free day today for you!   You'll be PUPO tomorrow. Fx all goes well,


----------



## Amy76

Andade well done with the baking I'm sure it is very much appreciated   Is it next week that you start your meds? Exciting! x  

Lisa not long now until you are wearing your lovely new uniform! x  

Only ec tomorrow, need to hope they get some eggs, then hope some fertilise, then hope they last so I can have et, so lots of hoping!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy how exciting!! I literally have everything crossed that they collect some eggs for you! X    

Well I guess I'm officially in the drug free 2ww again! Who knows hey!


----------



## andade

I'm a numpty Amy! I know it's EC, so not sure why I said you'll soon be PUPO but I'm sticking to my words - You'll be PUPO in no time! 
We only need one, so I'm    that you get some lovely eggs that fertilise.  
I start my meds on Sunday! 

Lisa - Fx for your 2ww


----------



## Amy76

Just figured out how to post a link to something I found during my last cycle which made me laugh a lot 

Something to make you laugh. Some men do get to experience pain. Read the first few reviews of Veet for men.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412596199&sr=8-1&keywords=veet

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Lisa good luck for your 2ww x 

Andade not long now!


----------



## andade

Amy, that was hilarious!  
It sounds like much stronger stuff than the normal version.  I think I need to go and read some more.


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!! Couldn't imagine DH using that!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Pleased you liked the link  

Back from ec & despite dp having a cold I managed to persuade him that he needed to wear an orange t-shirt & have his toenails painted orange, think he realises trying to resist my orangeness at this stage is pointless!  

Ended up dropping the suppository they gave me for pain relief before ec & couldn't find it anywhere, they gave me another one & I imagine I will find the first one in my handbag or somewhere at a really inappropriate moment!  

Managed to get 10 eggs which was really good as I thought I only had 3 reasonable sized follies, just need to hope some fertilise & we can get to et as five developed abnormally last time  

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhhh I'm so pleased you got so many eggs Amy!! See the orangeness is paying off already!!   when is transfer day? x


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lisa, need to see if any fertilise overnight then if they do it depends on numbers as to whether they go for a 2 day transfer if they can spot a clear front runner or wait for 5 days if we get that far x


----------



## xmaslisa

Eeeeeee! Do they just transfer 1 Amy? x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa it depends, first attempt they transferred one, second attempt they put two back and because I am old with a history of failure if we have two I'm sure they will put two back again   How are you doing? What day to you start the new job? Can't be long now! X  

Andade I hope you are doing ok x  

Have either of you noticed how many times this thread has been read? Makes me think other people must read our random chatter & think we are bonkers!


----------



## Cloudy

> Have either of you noticed how many times this thread has been read? Makes me think other people must read our random chatter & think we are bonkers!


It's probably me checking on you lot every five minutes making sure you aren't causing trouble   

Hope you are all ok ladies 

Xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Ah that's good then! Fx for 2 good ones. New job starts next Tuesday!! Feels like I've been waiting forever!! I shall post you a pic of me in my spots!  
Never noticed how many times it's been read but I'm going to have a look now!! ..... We are a little bit mad


----------



## xmaslisa

He he!! Hi cloudy! Hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Cloudy you can trust us not to cause any trouble!  

Lisa I am looking forwards to seeing the pic of you in your spots   have you considered looking for some matching spot shoes to complete the look? If you can't find any maybe you could create your own with an existing pair of shoes & a bottle of tipex!


----------



## xmaslisa

Omg!! So many times read! Lol!!


----------



## Amy76

Not good news for us today   2 were immature,  3 didn't fertilise & 2 fertilised abnormally so down to 3 already, booked in for transfer  tomorrow so just need to hope they survive x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Amy I'm sorry.... I have everything crossed that the 3 survive and do well, will they tell you more tomorrow before the transfer? Sending you lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Amy -  I have my fingers crossed for your three eggies.     
Remember, at the beginning you only thought you had three , so let's think of them as the strong ones that were in the lead all along.
I know it's been said time and again but it only takes one! Hope you've been resting today, x 

Lisa - I would love to see you with matching shoes and a hairband! 

Cloudy - Great to hear from you.  Hope you're well,


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I love the idea of the uniform combined with matching shoes & hair band!  

Andade I hope your friend is doing ok   exciting that you will be starting your meds soon x  

Cloudy I hope you are doing ok x  

Just a quick update to say I am pupo with two 5 cell embies, so relieved they made it through the night, thank you for your messages x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Amy I am so pleased!!!! Eeeeeeeeee!!!! I'm literally in a knot with everything crossed! I even brought some little orange pumpkin chocolates on the way home from work last night!!  Xx


----------



## andade

Amy, Congratulations on being pupo!  Sending you lots of positive vibes for the 2ww.   
I hope the third one fertilised and is going to be a frostie. 
My friend is coping as well as can be expected thanks.  She's keeping busy organising everything. Thanks for asking. I was just checking the patient 

Lisa, bet you didn't need any excuses to buy the chocolate?  

Nothing much from my end. Just been busy and trying to still drop some weight! 

Hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Orange update... I've literally just eaten an orange (whilst making Xmas puddings) and put on clarins perfume which is on an orange bottle


----------



## andade

You can't get more orange than that! 
I could put on my Kenzo Amour which is in an orange bottle but I'm trying to wean myself off chemical products.  I've started using the salt deodorant!


----------



## Amy76

Thank you lovely ladies  

Andade the third embie was behind so it doesn't look like it will make it, but I am just so relieved that there was even anything left to transfer after losing so many the first night   you are very dedicated with the salt deodorant! x  

Lisa well done with the orange chocolate pumpkins, eating of oranges & perfume in an orange bottle I love that you are doing orangeness!  

The nurses were laughing about my orangeness (orange nails, orange knickers, orange handbag with little orange frog in, orange bracelet, orange patterned top & orange ballet pumps) & I said that I was worried that maybe I had got the colour wrong because I never saw any other patients wearing anything orange & they reassured me that orange was the way to go & they thought it would bring me lots of luck


----------



## xmaslisa

What happens next Amy? Do you get an uss and bloods? X

Andade... Well I didn't have to have my arm twisted!!   well done on the au naturalness! I'm a sucker for perfume I'd be rubbish at that! Still continuing with the wheat free stuff tho! x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I just have to wait, wear lots of orange &   now, then if af doesn't arrive before I do a hpt on 21st October, I thought I was doing well with the orange but it never occurred to me I should be using salt for deodorant!  

Andade only 3 more sleeps til you start x


----------



## andade

Amy, I'm really pleased for you!  You never know about the one that was behind, it might be a fighter!
I am in awe of your commitment to orange!  A couple of girls on one of the threads were using it, so I thought I'd try it. Wasn't cheap!  Also, I have had 'It Starts with the Egg' by Rebecca Fett and I started it ages ago but couldn't get in to it and then suddenly over the past week I've demolished it  and she talks about all the chemicals that can impact on fertility. I know it's quite late but I think this will be a longer journey than one cycle. 

Lisa, I'm trying to wean myself off perfume but not quite successful with that yet.  I'm trying to use my milder smelling ones. 
I'm going to look and see if there are any nice natural ones. Good going with the wheat free diet. That can be hard.


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh wow! I thought it would be really intense with bloods and scans etc... So 21st it is then! X

Andade I was reading some of the other threads too.... Some of them do some mad stuff!!! Although if I'd been trying for along time then I guess I would be too!! Bet you're excited and anxious for next week!! x


----------



## andade

I am anxious and excited! Counting down to Sunday!  
Bet you're counting down to next week for your new job or is it the uniform you can't wait to get into?


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I got the 'it starts with the egg' book but never really got in to it & was slightly horrified by all the things we are meant to be avoiding!   my deodorant isn't very scented & I am quite lazy with cleaning so not exposing myself to too many chemicals!   what drugs do you start on sunday? is it injections, tablets or nasal spray? it is so exciting to think how far you have come from the surgery to getting to this point, wishing you lots of luck x  

Lisa there are some people that do some crazy stuff, I am putting all of my hope in the power of orange!   we are in the 2ww together now! x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## andade

Amy, I  think maybe the thought of starting treatment probably spurred me on to actually read and finish it. I have had it for ages. 
I like the way you avoid the cleaning chemicals!  It should be in all the IVF books 
I'm starting progynova on Sunday. I'm doing short protocol. Got a scan on the 22nd and then I think it will be Gonal F injections,  then cetrotide.
IThink about us when I'm jogging and how a few months ago we couldn't even walk a few metres!

Good Luck for your


----------



## Amy76

Andade I'm definitely using treatment as a good excuse to avoid cleaning!   I think it is a bit too late for me to read the book now, it will probably only worry me with all the things I should have done but haven't!   Is the progynova tablets? I have only done long protocol before & used buserelin injections for down regulation then gonal f for stims, the gonal f pens are fine & really easy to use & the needle is really thin, not sure about the cetrotide but I'm sure you will be an expert in no time   Things start to move quickly once you start having scans! x  

It is crazy how far we have all come, I think we should all be very proud of ourselves x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yikes! Everything is moving quite quickly!! How exciting! I've only just watched the final of bake off! Did you see mels polka dot blouse   glad nadiya won! She and tamal were my faves

10 days til AF..... Or not!   
Enjoy your weekend ladies this will be my last in my old job! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yes!! Forgot about that we are in 2ww!! I've still lost my big page of pictures... I only have the ones above the message booooo x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies 

Amy so pleased for you all things crossed and   for a positive outcome for you    Enjoy being pupo!

Andade, Sunday is game on! Will you be down regging for 14 days or 16 days?  

Xmaslisa I am praying that in 10 days it will be   but goodnews   Roll-on new week with new job for Lisa  

AFM just waiting on AF like   but to be honest I really do not know when it will come. For now I am 8 days past ovulation and if things work as plan, AF should show up around mid next week and then I will call the clinic.
Pls remind me, when do we normally start DR, it is day 21 isn't it? Am a bit confused now because I will only have to call the drugs company when it's close to the time am suppose to start treatment.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey brown candy! Thanks for the good luck! Fx AF arrives for you so you can start treatment X

Hope you're ok Amy and Andade x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Brown candy I hope af arrives on time, I think bourn like you to start dr on day 21, you normally phone the clinic on day 1 so they can arrange everything x  

Lisa I hope you are doing ok, only 75 days to Christmas & I'm guessing without your big page of pictures you don't have the christmas ones so I will send you a couple x 
    

Andade wishing you lots of luck for starting treatment tomorrow x  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend  

People keep mentioning about drinking full fat organic milk during treatment, not sure I was meant to heat it up then add hot chocolate powder, squirty cream & mini vegetarian marshmallows!


----------



## xmaslisa

Haaaa!! Amy! Love the hot chocolate!    and thanks for the Xmas piccies I'm not sure why I don't have them anymore!! Probably something to do with the settings on my phone x

Yes good luck for drugs today Andade! X


----------



## andade

hi guys! 

Sorry I've been awol for a couple of days. busy weekend!#

Amy - The progynova are tablets.  I take 4 once a day.  You really crack me up with all your sweet treats   At least you have your protein intake.
Hope your'e coping with the 2ww, x  
Thanks for the good luck wishes!

Lisa - Hope you had a good last weekend!  Still got my fx for you this month, x
Thanks for the good luck wishes!

Brown Candy - I'm not really down reggigng as it's short protocol and the progynova is an oestrogen priming pill. I think I'm correct?  I will be taking it for 12 days.
Fx that AF rears its head on time, x

AFM- Had a busy weekend.  Went to my sisters yesterday for her bday and got back really late.  Did some cooking for my friend, as we usually have lots of people around a week after someone's died and got in quite late tonight.
Took my first dose of progynova.   Fx, that I get no side effects.  My only concern is that it's oestrogen and I hope it doesn't react with the fibroids.

Hope you all had a good day, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Andade well done on starting ur tablets and fingers crossed it doesn't bother the fibroids. That was what caused my fibroids to become aggressive. Before you know it you will be doing well up on the other end and become pupo. Am still keeping my eyes on AF to see when it will come.

Hi Amy how are you doing? Feeling some twinges yet? Am very hopeful for you. Thanks for the info about down regging. I will see what happens in my case, I still hv to do endo scratch. Did u have any intralipids?

Hi Lisa hope you had a nice weekend!

Hi Cloudy!


----------



## xmaslisa

I have everything crossed for you Andade!! Sending lots of positivity, orangeness and hugs! x

Amy hope everything is going ok X

Browncandy fx for af then you can start! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa what day do you start the new job? I have in my mind it is this week but not today, I bet you are looking forwards to getting the spotty uniform on!   wishing you lots of luck x  

Andade fx the oestrogen tablets don't affect the fibroids   I was worried mine would start to grow again with more ivf but the ultrasound scans don't seem to show any problems so hopefully yours will be fine too   I am so excited that you have started treatment x  

Brown candy I had scratch & intralipids this time, the intralipids took about 2 hours whilst I was sat in a chair so make sure you have something to keep you occupied x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok x  

I just phoned the clinic because they said they would keep my slightly rubbish leftover embie & see how it did & I thought phoning up in desperation asking about it if this cycle failed would be too depressing, can't believe they have frozen it! It was only 6 cells & might not survive defrosting but I am so pleased that after 3 cycles and 27 eggs I actually have a frostie!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhhh so pleased you have a frostie Amy!! I start the job Wednesday arrrggghhh!!! x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 
Brown Candy - Can't even imagine bring PUPO yet!   I've only just started, so we'll see how my body reacts.
Really hope AF will come soon,  x  

Lisa -  Thanks for the positivity and send got right back at you!     I'm still behind on the orangeness!    Need to get a move on 

Amy - Yay to the frostie!   Told you, you never know what can happen.  So pleased you have one waiting for you. Little fighter!  How you feeling?

AFM - Had a good acupuncture session but my feet and hands were really cold, so been you to have warm foot baths at night and use my hot water bottle on my front and back if needed and eat warming foods. 
Meant to go exercise tonight but a bit tired after a busy weekend,  do will just go for a jog tomorrow.

Hope everyone has had a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa wishing you lots of luck for the new job tomorrow, is it with people you have worked with before? do they know about the christmas obsession? x  

Andade so exciting that you have started tx   how long are you on the tablets for? what happens next? hope you are managing to keep your hands & feet warm today, don't worry too much about the exercise now, your body has far more important things to do x  

Brown candy I hope af arrives soon x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok x


----------



## andade

Afternoon everyone! 

Amy - Im taking them at least until  next Thursday when  I  have to go in for a scan. Then, fx I will be good to go onto Gonal F and then cetrotide. 
I'll find out more when I go next week, I suppose.  Gonna put my furry slippers on as it's a bit chilly today.  Did 5k this morning which I was realky chuffed about as even when I used to do Race for Life I never used to jog the whole way!
Hope you're ok and not doing too much symptom spotting.
When's OTD again?

Lisa and Brown Candy, hope you're both having a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade well done with the 5k   that is really impressive, especially to have got yourself fitter than before you had your op   It's cold here today, I was even allowed the oil filled radiator on in the office this morning, we have night storage heaters but you have to put them on the day before and we weren't expecting it to be so cold. Otd is 21st october, I've never made it to test day before so just taking one day at a time x


----------



## xmaslisa

Blimey Andade! I'm impressed! I may have jogged up the stairs once or twice! X

Amy fx that you make it to otd. My af is due 19th fx it doesn't arrive!! x


----------



## andade

Amy- Awww...  Thanks for the cheer leader!  Definitely put the storage heaters on tonight.  I'm thinking of wearing my knee length boots today and a jumper!  
I have everything crossed  for you Amy !🙅      

Lisa - I'll be chanting  !  
Are you having drinks after work today?


----------



## Amy76

Andade the storage heater is plugged in so it should be warm tomorrow   I am already wearing my ugg boots, when it gets really cold I wear my superdry joggers in the office, got to be some advantages to working for your dad!  

Lisa fx for no af for either of us x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Andade... New job starts tomorrow!!   as for drinkies.. I quit booze 5 years ago!! Go me!! Don't finish til 10pm anyway so probs a cup of tea   
I haven't moved out of my joggers and slippers today! x


----------



## andade

Amy, Glad the storage heater is ready to go.  If you can't dress like that when working for your dad, then when can you dress like that? 

Lisa,  well done you on giving up alcohol. No wonet sweets were your vice.  I don't drink  as much as I used to either. Hope you had your last cuppa. Good luck for tomorrow, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope the first day in your new polka dot outfit goes well x  

Andade storage heater is working so nice & cosy in our office today, still wearing my orange scarf inside for luck!   Are you suitably oranged up now you have started treatment? Any news on the new job yet? I suppose it suits you not to hear anything for a bit now, hope you are managing to keep your hands & feet warm x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy! It's fab!  I don't know how to post a picture tho ! I'll have a go later x


----------



## andade

Amy - Glad you're nice and cosy and that you're getting the orangeness in.  My hands are feeling a bit cold but not as bad as Monday. I must confess that I'm not oranged up yet.   I need to get my skates on and get orange! 
Just got one of my checks through today but I think even if I get to start htis month, I'm gonna negotiate a start date for Nov.  I don't think I want to start and keep running off to appointments.  I'd prefer to start after ET, if I get that far. 

Lisa - Glad you're having a good first day at work Lisa!   Enjoying the uniform?


----------



## Amy76

Lisa you look lovely in your spots!   Did you only want the new job because of the uniform?   How is it going? Is that the bonfire you built in the background of one of the photos?   Have you managed to spread the Christmas love in the new job yet? It is only 10 weeks today until Christmas Eve! x
    

Andade I can't believe you haven't oranged up yet! How about painting your toenails orange or getting some orange socks?   Definitely a good idea to see if you can negotiate a start date for after et, I have every confidence that you will get there x  

Hello brown candy & cloudy x


----------



## andade

Lisa, that's your first day at school photo!  Love the photo and such lovely landscape.  
How was your first day? Hope it wasn't stressful.
Because it was your first day at work, I'll send you some Xmas love!  

Amy, I know,  how bad of me!   By the time I post again, I will have something orange!   As they ve taken so long and I still don't think my refs have been requested, I  think I can get a later start dare, as I could be doing anything for all they know and can't keep my life on hold. I'm thinking the 2nd/3rd week in Nov, depending on what dates I get next week.
How are you doing? OTD is nearly here  and I have my fx that you're going to get there.   

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Amy76

Andade I'm doing ok, my stomach is quite big hopefully from progesterone (rather than just full fat milk & less exercise!) I have a striped top on today & it is even stretching the stripes out of shape!   If you are struggling for orangeness one of my cycle buddies said her husband ate a packet of m&m's & saved the orange ones for her for luck so you could do that x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh thanks guys! It's going really well! And yep Amy that is my bonfire in the back ground!! 

I'm really jealous that I can't access the Xmas piccies.... They know me well at work! There's always at least 2 Xmas countdown boards! 

Still have my fx for you Amy ..... I've had 3 separate bouts of nausea in the morning over the last week so much so I gagged when brushing my teeth this morning have also felt like at times I've had a bit of an upset tummy.... So unless I have some kind of intermittent bug I'm hoping its positive symptoms..... Well trying to convince myself anyway!! 

Have a nice day ladies xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa fx they are positive signs   one of my cycle buddies is a serial early tester & said the superdrug early indication tests are the most sensitive detecting hcg at 10 whereas some others need it to be up to 50 before they detect a positive, not that I am encouraging you!   I will be staying firmly in my pupo bubble for as long as possible & test on otd on 21st Oct if I get that far!   The views in the pictures look lovely   sending some more pics your way x


----------



## andade

I'm hoping it's the progesterone too!  Maybe an inch of chocolate milk and marshmallows!       
I'm currently looking at orange clothing now and I've found some Halloween sock, so I think I NEED to get those especially as a nod to Lisa! 

Lisa, interesting signs!  I'm definitely gonna get the socks and I'm gonna send you positive vibes and more Xmas and Halloween pics and you know me!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies,

Just came to see how we are all doing and I cannot really write much at the moment but but give all of us a very massive bear hug as we go through this journey....           

Am still waiting for AF to show up


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Thanks for all the pics and positivity! I guess I'll keep everything firmly crossed that af doesn't show up Monday!   

Amy, I think the tests I have are the 10 or 20 ones.... I at least give af it's chance to turn up 1st or I get bitterly disappointed too quickly!   x

Andade hope you're ok with the drugs x

brown candy fx for af for you x

Sending lots of orange piccies!!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Brown Candy - Love the hugs!   Here's an AF dance for you to speed it along.         

Lisa - You need a different sort of dance!        

Amy - Since everyone is getting a dance today, I don't want you to feel left out!   You're getting closer to OTD!     

AFM - Taking the tabs at night and Im fine, although I'm tired at night and been waking up late in the mornings!  Not sure if I can blame that on the progy though!  

Hope everyone has a great day, although it's grey and miserable down here, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade as side effects go tiredness is ok & manageable, I blame the drugs for so many things!   You definitely need the lucky halloween socks ready for Thursdays scan x  

Brown candy I really hope af shows up soon so you can get started x  

Lisa I really hope it is   fx the spotty uniform will help this be a lucky time for you x  

Hello cloudy  

With my big tummy yesterday I made the mistake of asking dr google whether progesterone can make fibroids grow & he said yes, really hoping it is just a side effect of the progesterone rather than the fibroids because I don't think I can face another myomectomy at the moment!   Ended up changing out of my skinny jeans in to trackies yesterday lunchtime so lesson learnt & I started the day with an elasticated waistband today!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! I love an elasticated waist  I fact it is rare these days since surgery that I wear anything else! Fx that the fibroids haven't regrow not and its just the progesterone X

Andade thanks for the dance! I do hope it works! X

Hope you're ok brown candy X

Hi cloudy x


----------



## andade

Amy,  to be fair the tiredness is not too bothersome but I haven't done any exercise since Tuesday.
I too am worried about my fibroids reacting to the progynova, as it's oestrogen priming and I don't think my body lacks that! I'm sure your fibroids will be fine.  
I'd say, embrace the elasticated waist! 

Lisa - I'll send more your way tomorrow,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh looks like I'm out. AF 2 days early boooooo x


----------



## andade

Lisa  
Two days early as well!   Hope you're ok. Don't give up hope!


----------



## xmaslisa

I know! Had the smallest amount of pink spotting yesterday and was even over hopeful that it may be implantation bleeding but then there it was this morning. Ah well just keep trying I guess! 2 more goes before referral xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm so sorry, sometimes our bodies can be so cruel x


----------



## xmaslisa

They can! Isn't it strange that you start convincing yourself of lots of symptoms that you ordinarily wouldn't even have thought about! 
Hope you're feeling ok Amy! I'm still in a knot with everything crossed that you make it to OTD X

How are the drugs treating you Andade? What happens next? x


----------



## andade

Lisa,  our bodies definitely do play tricks on us! 
When we're ttc, we look at everything as a symptom!
We're with you all the way. 

Drugs are not too bad. I've got a scan on Thursday and then the big gun injections should start after that.

Amy, I have everything crossed for you too, x


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry Lisa, Mother nature must be a man because no woman could be so stupid as to make us have all these symptoms  

Andade good luck with your scan, hope the hormones aren't too bad  

Amy thinking of you  

Browncandy hope AF makes an appearance for you  

Xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm just a short way up the path in this looooong road! xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa remember how far you have come in the last few months, our bodies have done amazingly well to get us to the point of trying again   Fx that next month will be your time x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok & having a nice weekend x  

Brown candy I hope af arrives soon so you can get started x  

Andade exciting that your scan is on Thursday, have you got something orange yet? X  

Went straight for elasticated waists yesterday & today!


----------



## andade

Evening guys!  

Cloudy - Hormones are not too bad at the mo', thanks.

Lisa - If you think about all the things you are doing now, monitoring, getting fitter etc., you've done quite a lot in a short space of time, x 

Amy - Drumroll. ...  I have ordered the orange pumpkin socks, an orange dress and a coral top! Should be here in two days,  so one of them should make it to the scan appointment.  
Are you slobbing out in your post surgery pants today?

Brown Candy,  hope you're well.

Hope every one is having a relaxing and lazy Sunday, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade hooray for the orange purchases, they will definitely help with Thursday's scan!  
        

Lisa I hope you are ok x  
    

Hello cloudy & brown candy  

I had to take dad to the airport at 3am this morning   so went back to bed when I got home just before 5am & haven't achieved much all day   still wearing my trackies & loving them


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies!

Lisa   I was very hopeful for you and am still hopeful that it will happen soonest. Another thing is that after such surgery where our body goes through a lot have you had an HSG to see how the tubes are doing?

Amy you have been on my thought, am having everything crossed for you. It's ok to have a lazy day   but I have been very busy so enjoy every bit of it girl.

Andade is that the baseline scan you have on Thursday? Great on your lovely orangeness preparation, I will wear my orange short on Thursday for you.

Hi Cloudy, thanks for always looking out for us   hope you are doing well!

And guess what girls?
AF arrived yesterday yay!!! Some I will ring the clinic first thing in the morning and see what I hv got lined up for me. Let the game begin!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys

I'm ok Amy thanks... Had a whole day in the trackies watching movies   went out for some Thai food last night with friends which was too nice! Hope you're feeling ok! x

Andade hoorah for the orangeness! I need to get more orange for the next round and I guess there's no better time than Halloween!! Btw I have my Halloween decs up now   x

Hi browncandy thanks. It's very early days with me I guess I do keep thinking that it takes on average a year to conceive if you're young and free of gynae problems so I am realistic. I've never had a hsg unless one was done in theatre. The gynae consultant did say to me my tubes looked clear. I know once referred they're gonna want to do bloods and probably a hsg   not looking forward to interventions... I'm not the best patient tbh!! I'm glad to hear AF has finally put in an appearance! Hoorah! Good luck X 

Hope you're ok cloudy xx


----------



## andade

Morning guys!  

Brown Candy -  I think it's the baseline scan? I'm not sure, as I'm an IVF virgin!    Ooh,  sexy shorts!  In the weather?  
Yay to AF!    You'll be back cycling before you know it! 

Lisa - Thought I'd get on the bandwagon!  If anyone had their Halloween Dec's up already, I knew it would be you! You'd be proud, as I bought a second pair of Halloween socks,  just not orange! 
Glad youre taking everything in your stride. Love the idea of trackies and Thai food. 
Why are nurses always bad patients? 

Amy - Hope DH looked after you yesterday, so that you could slouch out for the whole day after such an early start! Was it dinner from the restaurant yesterday?  How you doing today?  Hope you're still hanging in there and that you're managing to enjoy your PUPO bubble. 

Getting my hair done today,  as I don't think I can do it once I start taking injections and got a couple of errands to run. Want to try and get to a class today as well(before the hairdressers! ).
Eight days on progy and all is well.

Have a good day everyone, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Andade glad all is well with the drugs! I'm lovin Halloween I've already watched 2 horrors eeek!! I'm terrible! If there's a celebration I'm celebrating it!! As for being a patient Eugh! Dreadful I am! Go all faint with having bloods taken etc... Yuk! X

Hope all is well Amy x


----------



## andade

I used to love horror movies and I used to decorate my classroom for Halloween.   My favourite is my door knocker which plays a scary tune when you knock it.  You'd love it!
Lisa, how can a nurse be such a wuss?   I hope you don't feel faint when you see patients blood


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade I'm dreadful with myself! Patients are a different kettle of fish tho thankfully or I wouldn't be able to do the job lol!!  
Now I really want a scary door knocker


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy hooray for af arriving so you can get started x  

Lisa I love trackie days   I had an hsg when I still had my fibroids & it was quite uncomfortable but only for the few minutes whilst it was being done & that was only because of the fibroids being there, fx you won't need any intervention   I have cobwebs & like the idea of passing them off as halloween decorations! x  

Andade loving the sound of the door knocker, there are so many more halloween decorations about now compared to when we were kids. Not long now until your scan, exciting! x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

On the way to the airport I saw a house which had strings of blue & white lights covering the whole front of it & thought of you lisa, could that really be christmas decorations already?!


----------



## andade

Morning all! 
Lisa - I'm relieved that youre fine with patients!  I  can loan you the door knocker.  

Amy -  You've got exciting times! Can't believe how you must be feeling today, with Otd tomorrow!  Hope you stay calm today and I'm impressed that you haven't done any sneaky testing.   

Brown Candy - Did you get your plans from the clinic? 

Gonna try and do a couple of classes this morning, then I'm tutoring and going to my own class later.
Hope everyone has a good day,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Eeeeeeeeeek!!! Everything crossed for you for tomorrow Amy!    I'll bet you they were Xmas lights you saw!!   x

Andade seriously the door knocker sounds amaze!   hope you're ok scan Thursday woo hoo! X

Hope you're ok browncandy x


----------



## Amy76

Morning lovely ladies  

I'm afraid it's another negative for me, I had a feeling it hadn't worked but I am ok, I got so lucky in the summer with the breast lump being benign & for the first time ever I have a frostie   I will go back to the gym when it reopens on 2nd November & plan project defrost for sometime in the new year  

Take care x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Amy I'm so sorry really hope you're ok. Sending huge hugs to you xxxx


----------



## andade

Amy, I'm so sorry for you! 
I was really hoping this was your time and you've been so lovely, positive and supportive  on this and the cycle buddies thread. 
Yay to project frostie  and yes, your body has been through a lot this year and you have been lucky with the breast lump.
You got to OTD day, do that's another step forward.  Hopefully, you can get some answers at your follow up and a pain of action. 
Go and indulge yourself today and do what you need to do.
Sending you loads of


----------



## Amy76

Thanks lovely ladies, it is another step closer making it to otd & having a frostie & it is only just coming up to 11 months since the myo, just need to try & figure out whether there is anything else that can be done to improve my chances x  

Andade I hope your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Lisa I hope you are enjoying the spots & the new job x


----------



## Brown-candy

Oh Amy         May the next one be it, you really deserve it, am so sorry


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies 

Time for a quick update!

Anadade how are you feeling? Everything crossed for you tomorrow, sure its the cold season but for you, I will wear the short tomorrow  (I have an orange trackie but its buried somewhere in the wardrobe and I dont want to make excuses for not wearing an orange tomorrow, so I have the short quite handy to wear) for your scan.

Lisa I definitely love your spirit of celebration  I only look forward to xmas as am not a big fan of Halloween. I am also a bad patient   closing my eyes at the sight of needles near me. I was terrified when I had UTI after my myo, all those poking of my arms in the name of taking blood and fixing cannular  

Amy its really a step forward as AF did not show up before OTD. Did you have any symptoms during your 2ww? Take some time to rest and be kind to yourself, your body has been through a lot. We are all here for you  

So I called the clinic and informed them of my period since I only just spoke with the receptionist, I had a call back from the nurse yesterday to say that I should start my suprecur 50unit injection on the 6th of Nov, and I will be having a scratch around that time as well but a date and time will be confirmed later. Baseline scan will be on the 19th of Nov too. I have not had a date for my intralipds infusion yet. I have arranged for my meds to be delivered next week Monday. I am a bit nervous about all these now to be very honest     

Its a very wet Wednesday over here.


----------



## Cloudy

Oh Amy, gutted for you, I was so hopeful - that beautiful amazing frostie is there waiting for you though     

Loads of love honey  

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy exciting that things are starting to happen for you now & you have some dates   I think bourn like to do the intralipids when they know how you are responding to stims, I think I had mine 4 days before ec x  

Andade I hope your scan goes well today so you can start stims x  

Lisa how is the new job going? 9 weeks tomorrow til christmas! x     

Cloudy thank you, I hope you are ok x  

I'm staying on the progesterone for a couple of days as I have managed to get a blood test booked for tomorrow to check my levels so I know whether I am absorbing it just to rule that out as a potential problem, then I will phone the clinic on Monday & book our followup & see whether there is anything they can suggest to improve our chances x


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck today Andade x

Amy job is fab I love it! Wish I'd have done it years ago. Hope you're feeling ok? I really hope they can suggest something new for you to try with your frostie xx

Hi browncandy I'm excited for you starting treatment! It'll be here before you know it! x

I might make a gp appt in November to get the ball rolling coz I bet it takes weeks/months to get an appt on NHS. I'm going to ask the gp for some blood tests meanwhile just to try and stay ahead of the game.  is it progesterone on day 21 and LH/FSH on approx day 2? I'm new to all of this but if I can be armed with this info prior to an appt then that's less time wasted. Is that about all the gp will do? X


----------



## andade

Evening all!  
Brown Candy -  Thanks for your well wishes!   I'm a bit tired today but apart from that fine.  I feel a bit privileged that you're going to wear your shorts for me! 
That's great news that you're going to be starting very soon!  You've only got about two weeks to go!! What's actually making you nervous?  The cycle or the drugs?

Amy - Thanks ! The scan did go well. 
How are you doing?   You sound like you are doing the right things and looking into any potential problems for next time. I hope you get a follow up soon. You will be pleased to know I wore some  orange today. 

Lisa - Thanks for the good wishes!  So glad you're enjoying  your job!  Or is it the uniform?   Is it very different from your previous one? Sorry,  I've forgotten the days but I'll try and have a look at my notes and have a browse in fertility investigations section. Your GP should have an idea as well. 

AFM - Ive had a busy day and a bit knackered.  Had to accompany my dad to a medical appointment this morning, then rush to my scan appointment and then thankfully acupuncture! 
They said everything looks fine, so two more doses of progy and then start 300iui Gonal F on Monday and return for a scan on Friday morning. I was quite pleased, as I'd been stressing out a bit yesterday and this morning. I also christened my Halloween pumpkin socks and so made sure I had something orange!  
I need orange underwear but there has to be a bra to ho with it dye to my ocd with matching colour underwear.

Got the funeral tomorrow, so gonna help with some prep tonight. Hopefully,  I'll get go bed at a decent hour tonight as I'm tired. Think acupuncture realky helped to calm me down and make me sleepy! 
Really hope everyone is well, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade great that your scan went well & you can start stims soon   I hope the funeral goes ok tomorrow x  

Lisa I can't remember which blood tests I had, I will see if I can find it but I think you need chlamidia, hiv & hepatitis, I also paid to have my amh checked, the more tests you can get done by your gp the better, some gps will do more than others but it is always worth asking x


----------



## xmaslisa

Glad to hear it went well Andade! Am lovin that you wore Halloween socks! Big hugs for tomorrow hope it goes ok X 

Hope you're ok Amy. I'm vaccinated for hep b so I know that one is up to date. Have had hiv testing for work and when I gave blood but if they want to do it again they can! I'm gonna hold off with the amh incase they do that for me when I get an appt. although it's highly likely that my reserve will be diminished after ovarian cystectomy   I'm thinking it'll be bloods and poss a hsg for me and sperm sample for DH  I'll at least see if I can get the hormones done X

Booked tickets for the Star Wars movie in December for the opening night eeeeeee! Exciting!!


----------



## andade

Evening! 

Amy -  The funeral went well, thanks,  x How are you doing? Hope youre ok and doing well. 

Lisa - Thanks Lisa, the funeral went well thanks, x  Are you confessing to us that you're a Sci Fi geek?   Sounds great though. 

I'm enjoying my drug free weekend and been in my night clothes since early eve, as I'm tired. Not looking forward to injecting my thighs on Monday as I'm sure it hurts more than the tummy! 

Hope you're all having a good weekend,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I'm pleased the funeral went well   Good luck with starting the injections tomorrow, I hope they go well & don't hurt, all my injections have been into my tummy but I'm sure you'll be a pro in no time x  

Lisa I think dh will also need some blood tests done. Will you be going to watch Star Wars in full fancy dress outfit?!  

Brown candy exciting that your drugs are due tomorrow x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

I had my blood test on Friday & should have the results within a week, I will book my follow up & see what they suggest but dp is away on a football trip from 16th November for two weeks so it might be a while before we get an appointment. I'm keeping busy doing some crafting projects & my gym reopens a week tomorrow so looking forwards to getting back there  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend x


----------



## andade

Afternoon  
Amy - The Gonal F is a pen, so it looks ok. I just keep thinking that the thigh is muscly so hurts more!  

Hope the bloods results come back on time. Glad you're keeping busy and finding things to do with yourself.  
Hope everyone else is well  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy definitely no fancy dress!! Ha ha!! Glad you're managing to keep yourself busy. Hope you're ok x

Andade hope the injecting is going ok! You can come do mine if I get to that point!!  X

Hope you're ok brown candy and cloudy xx

Went to Stratford Christmas shop today and got some Christmas candles and a Yankee candle advent calendar eeeeek exciting! Managed to sample my 1st pumpkin spice latte of the year I'm so late! Only 8 weeks today! Also have my Christmas offduty and have some how managed Christmas Eve,  day and Boxing Day off so am very pleased! Going to get a GP appt for end of November and FYI I'm at it again! Lol


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I can't believe you've only just started on the pumpkin spice latte less than a week before halloween, I expected you to have been on seasonal drinks at least a month in advance!   Great that you have Christmas off work   & nice to know you're at it again!   

Andade I've always used the gonal f pens but in my stomach never in my thigh, for some reason I feel like that would hurt more, did they tell you that you have to inject in the thigh? I hope it goes well, when is your first scan booked for? x  

I just phoned the clinic to see about booking a followup appointment, they have one for 9am on Friday which I have provisionally booked but need to convince dp about it as he is NOT a morning person & we would have to leave around 8am, the next appointment with the dr I want to see will be after dp is back from the football trip in December so might end up waiting until then   My clinic said we need all our blood tests redone so I should get a list of what tests are required so Lisa I can let you know, they have to be done within 3 months of treatment so I need to figure out when we want to cycle again & if I want to get any immunes testing done first.

Hope you all have a good week x


----------



## pp1979

These are long threads so i haven't read all of the posts! But i did see that someone mentioned a pouch above their incision, thank goodness for them, i was getting freaked out!! Anyone know how long this sticks around for? I am 18 days post open myomectomy, 1 grapefruit successfully removed.  Not believed to affect fertility but after 3 failed ICSI cycles I'm hoping they are wrong.  Bleeding has started again but i am due on, really looking forward to that, and the numbness is freaking me out.  Still feel so tired but maybe that's because I'm not doing much and lethergy has set in? Trying to walk but finding comfy clothes that i can be seen out in is an issue.  How long did everyone need off work? Is 4 weeks about right? Much love to all you bloated bellyed fellow recuperators!! Xxxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi!! Yes the bloating and numbness is all pretty normal post op. I had 14 weeks off after my surgery but am a nurse so quite a physical job. 4 weeks is pretty optimistic! I was pretty much only hobbling round the house by then! I was completely knackered for 3 months! In fact I'm still a little bloated still now and my surgery was in April X


----------



## pp1979

Thanks Xmaslisa, i am glad to hear that to be honest.  I keep thinking i must be a wimp because i am still tired and on painkillers.  I had no information from the hospital really about what is normal, so i didn't know if i was being all pathetic and drama queeny!!  I will definitely stop beating myself up for being tired and rest more.  Apart from the bloating do you feel ok now? Xxxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Evening ladies  

Andade, how are you? Hope you are doing well and glad the funeral went well. I am bit nervous about the whole treatment cycle again but I have to try and stay positive because no two cycles are exactly the same as our body respond to things differently at different times I want to believe. By the way, why have the injection on your thigh, I have not heard of that before, might be a bit sour for you  

Hi Lisa, @you are at it again  could that be the part where it 'takes two to tango'   if so, you know it never ends till we get a positive result 
As your second name is celebration  have you had your christmas party sorted already? Do you host a family and friends party? It would be so much fun and merriment  

Amy glad to hear all plans laid out for you. Hopefully they will be able to identify why it did not work this time. Have AF showed up yet? Am also not an early bird like your dp  but am sure he will wake up if you give him some sweet cuddles and kisses by 6:30 to make him wake up gently   It does work try it  While dp is away on a football hols, it's good time for your crafting and some 'me time' 

So I came back from this horribly hectic night shift and I had to stay up and wait for my delivery which was booked for the afternoon. The lovely delivery lady brought my carton of meds and now am sorted for 6th Nov. eeek.

I should resume my acupuncture by that week as well. I am still waiting for a call to confirm my appointment for the endo-scratch.

Hi pp1979, welcome to the thread, good to hear you are over 2 weeks post up., so congrats on being broid free .
Am not quite sure about the pouch you are talking about above the incision, but the swelling will surely go down as you heal. 
I had 8 weeks off work and that was ok for me though was still feeling a bit tired. 
Comfy cloths with a fresh incision in winter will be a bit of an issue because I use to wear gowns and that was during summer. 
All the best with recuperation and please take each day as it come and don't try to do too much


----------



## Amy76

Pp1979 congratulations on having your surgery   I am 11 months post op & still have numbness around my scar which is quite unnerving, I was hoping it would come in helpful when I did my ivf but sadly the numbness is too low to help with injections!   I would make sure you get plenty of rest & don't rush back in to normal life as your body has been through a lot & you need to give it time to recover   I spent a lot of time in tracksuit trousers & leggings after surgery, elasticated waists were a blessing x  

Lisa are you sure you are still bloated & it isn't just cake?!


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy your made me laugh with your suggestion about sweet cuddles to wake dp up!   he says he will try & rearrange some stuff so we can go on Friday but I don't mind waiting until December, it is only 11 months since my myo & I have also done 2 fresh rounds of ivf & had the breast surgery in that time so I don't mind a bit of time off from all things medical   exciting that you have your drugs x


----------



## pp1979

Hello Amy and Brown Candy and thanks so much.  The pouch is so unattractive i can tell you!! I have a bikini line scar so its all flat there and then there is this delightful pocket of swelling just above, that is completely numb.  Honestly you could hold a lit match to it and i wouldn't feel a thing!! Urgh!!  I think i may have to ask to borrow some maternity clothes! I can't wear anything with a fly because they bend and sit in the worst place.
Did you have your surgery due to infertility issues? I don't think i will be up for trying any time too soon! I get married in September (hopefully without pouch!!!) So probably won't look to do my next cycle before then.  Its pretty nice to be hormone free actually!! 
Its so nice to have these forums where you find out you're really not on your own.xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Pp1979 I had my myo to remove 5 fibroids to try & help with fertility, I did one round of ivf before the surgery & have done two rounds since, although so far it doesn't seem to have helped with fertility I am so glad I had the surgery as I was getting a lot of pain & bleeding from the fibroids   how exciting that you have a wedding to plan x


----------



## andade

Hello everyone! 

Lisa- I see you're getting stocked up on your Christmas goodies!  Is that the Stratford upon Avon Christmas market? Is it big?  I love Christmas markets!   Used to go to the Birmingham one every year when going to the Good Food Show!   Really good that you managed to get Christmas off.  Three days of celebration! 
At it again huh?  

Amy - The nurse said to do it in the thigh.  Not gonna lie, it took me a while to do it tonight!  Got my next scan on Friday.  Wow, that is great that you have a follow up so quick.  Doesn't mean that you have to go straight into treatment again though and if you want to do immune testing etc, it will take a while.  At least you will have a discussion about the last cycle and can use this to make informed decisions about what tests you'd like to have.
I agree that you have been through quite a lot this year, so you deserve a break mentally and physically.  See how you feel and whatever suits you and DP, x 

PP1979 - Welcome! 
Congrats on being free of the broids.  Try not to be too hard on yourself.  Your body has been through a lot and it's only 2 1/2 weeks post surgery.  I was off for two months but I only really got going after another 3 weeks and now I'm exercising, jogging etc.  I wouldn't worry about the pain killers, if you're in pain you need them!  I took mine as long as I needed them.
Not sure about the pouch but you haven't healed yet and so are probably still bloated. I've still got numbness above the scar line.
Look after yourself. 

BrownCandy - I'm fine thanks. Went jogging this morning and so started the day off well. I hope your confidence in this cycle returns and that you can try to relax a it which is easier said than done. Hope you managed to get some rest after the drugs were delivered. So you start end of next week, exciting!  Are you doing long or short protocol?

Went for a long jog this morning. Think I needed it after spending yesterday in bed! 
Did my first injection tonight.  Must admit I was a bit of a wuss and it took me around 30 mins to pluck up the courage to stick the needle in! I had iui years ago and so haven't had to inject myself for along time.  Think I'm more of a coward, now that I'm older! Hopefully, quicker tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok, x

Hope everyone else is keeping well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy glad you've got some follow up planned and quite quickly too!! The blood test thingys will be useful thanks..Btw I'm usually well into festive drinks by now I tell you! Never mind I'm sure I'll soon make up for it! You know what it probably is the cake!!  whatever it is it's getting better   hope you're ok xx

Browncandy hope you made it thro the day post nightshift waiting up for the drugs! That's horrible I've done it a couple of times all you want to do is get into bed! Eeeeek! Exciting that you'll be starting treatment v soon! X

Andade it was Stratford upon Avon... It's only a 15-20 min drive for us, tbh the market is only small I really only go for the Christmas shop!    I too love the German market in bham will def be going again this year! You're being very brave with the injections!! I think I could stand my abdo I dunno bout the thigh tho!   X

Pp1979 other than a little bloating ( maybe from cakes)  and the numbness I'm pretty much healed. As well as my fibroids I also had an endometrioma from my RT ovary and stage IV endometriosis removed. I was in theatre over 5 hours and had to have blood transfusions so perhaps my recovery time reflects the amount of surgery I had to have. Otherwise I feel great. I took my painkillers and laxatives for about 6-8 weeks if I remember rightly and like the girls I lived in elasticated joggers or leggings! I must admit to wearing my big pants for 3 months!   take it easy and don't rush it, remember you've had major abdominal surgery be kind to yourself and let your body dictate how much you can do X

I'm glad you are all suitably pleased that I'm at it again!!   you know how I like to keep you in the loop!! X


----------



## pp1979

Amy, That's great that you're so happy with the surgery and really good to hear.  Even if it doesn't help with the fertility side of things, im hoping all this will be worth it to be in less pain each month.  I knew the fibroid was on the left before they confirmed it. 
I am so excited about the wedding and even though I'm nervous that it means no more treatment until after, by which time i will be 37 and pretty much penniless, i know all of you know yourselves the anguish of my 6 year journey and it will be good to look back on my 30s with the happy memory of marrying a fantastic man, instead of just remembering syringes, pain, despair and anger!!
Thank you Andade, this reassurance had made me have a stern word with myself.  I know people go through much worse, but you're right, ive still had a big procedure and i should stop worrying what people think so much and take better care of myself.  I'm going to just lie on the sofa today and maybe do a Next order for more leggings!!  Good luck with your injections.  What we put ourselves through, we are all pretty amazing. Xxx 
Sounds like you had a rough time Xmaslisa, but very pleased to hear youre at it again!! Tee hee.  Goodness, i wonder when i will feel up to it??!! When this blinking pouch has gone!! I feel like a kangaroo!!
Whatever you all have to face today, you're all fabulously strong.  Much love xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade well done with doing your first injection   I think you should cut back on the exercise now you have started stimming, your body needs to focus on growing some lovely follies   also try & eat lots of protein, because of being vegetarian I had nuts, eggs, cheese, quorn & milk, exciting that you have your first scan on friday   dp is going to try & rearrange stuff so we can go to the appointment on friday, I am a bit scared about what they will say though as we have already transferred 5 embies & the frostie I have is a lower quality than any of the ones I have already transferred, I will see what they recommend testing for before I decide what to do x  

Pp1979 for me the surgery was definitely worth doing, I have been really lucky & not needed any painkillers during af since my op & it made me realise how much I had been putting up with thinking the pain was normal   It is great that you have the wedding to look forwards to, I think it is really important not to let treatment takeover & sometimes time out is a good thing   Enjoy your sofa day x  

Lisa pleased to hear you will be making up for your late start with the festive drinks   I don't think it is just us you are keeping in the loop about being at it again, have you seen how many times this thread has been read since the last time I said about it?! x  

Brown candy not long now before you start x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

Has anyone been to the fertility show before? I'm thinking of going, possibly with mum as I don't think it is dp's idea of a fun day out   just wondered whether any of you are considering going or know whether it is any good?

Take care ladies x


----------



## Cloudy

Hello everyone   Thank you for asking after me, I am ok thank you  

Amy - We went last year, Mr C quite enjoyed it actually, he said he learnt a lot (he isn't normally that interested, he is more of a sports geek!). I found it a really useful event and the seminars were very good, and the stands were informative. Plus, it was worth it mostly for a swimming sperm tilty pen   The are loads of stands so we did a brief tour, went to a few seminars, went to a pub across the road for lunch (nice little place and a lot cheaper than the food in the venue) and then went back for the last few hours to hit the stands we highlighted over lunch. I would recommend it.

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello cloudy thank you for your message about the fertility show, I don't think I will try to convince dp to go but I think mum will come with me   we are going to our follow up on Friday so hopefully I will know a bit more after that about where we go with testing or treatment & what to research, loving the sound of the swimming sperm pen!


----------



## andade

Evening all 

Lisa - I want to go to one of the European markets this year, like Cologne. Think that will make a nice short break as well. Not sure if I'm brave as loads of women do it and pro ably don't make such a big deal of it like a I did!  I  was quicker this eve and to be fair you can't really feel anything as it's a small needle. 

Pp1979 - Hope you had your much deserved lie in today. So glad you have your wedding to look forward to which can help take your mind off things and give you something else to focus on besides ttc. 

Amy - I am going to cut back on exercise now but I thought that the injections won't have much effect for a couple of days, so I was going to cut back on day 3 which is tomorrow.  I'm still going to do walking though and maybe yoga. Both gentle exercises.  
I bought some yoghurt yester day and going up make smoothies as I don't drink milk.  I said to my sister that I'm sure I can justify double cream to up my protein intake. 
Hope the appointment goes well on Friday and glad that DP can make it. Hope you get some helpful feedback.
I'm probably going to the Fertility Show.  I know I won't have completely finished treatment but I'm trying to be prepared in case I get a bfn. I've been before but this time Im more informed and know what I want to see and find out. If you register with INUK, you can get a 2 for 1 deal.
I got a cuddly toy sperm and egg which my sister has borrowed for sex ed class in primary. 

Cloudy - Glad to hear you're ok. Hope the studying is going well,  x

Brown Candy - Hope you got a good rest after night shift today.  

Been at another funeral today.  I think that is it for now.
Did my second injection and I'm pleased to say it was much quicker.  I just don't look at it until it's nearly all the way in. Hopefully no side effects. 

Hope everyone had a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Amy! I never see how many views we have as the shortcut on my phone always takes me straight to this page! My god I do forget you know and think I literally am talking to you guys!! Shame the fertility show wasn't at Birmingham I'd have gone and met up with you. Hope it's useful. Glad to hear you're going to make the appt Friday at least you'll get some fast follow up X

Andade I've always fancied a 2 day cruise over to Brugge Christmas market bet it's really festive! Glad you're finding the injections easier X

Browncandy hope you're doing ok X

Pp1979 hope you're ok today. FYI and the 20 billion people reading this thread I didn't get back to it Until 3 months after surgery   x


----------



## andade

Lisa, over 23,000 views!!
You can get to London in just over an hour from Birmingham these days!  My sister got d £6 tickets to go to Brum, so probably the same the other way.

Brugges is another market Id like to visit.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade sorry to hear you had another funeral yesterday   it sounds like last nights injection went much quicker, sometimes I think the idea of injecting yourself is the worst bit & actually doing it isn't so bad   I saw someone had  posted a link on a thread on here called 'fertility show london' which gives you two tickets for £12 & it says you can use them on either saturday or sunday, I think I will book up after my follow up appointment. Have you decided which day you are going? I saw there is a seminar on sunday called 'nutrition to help with PCOS, endometriosis & fibroids' & 'fertility treatment for older women' & 'why should I give it another go' which all seemed like they might be relevant. Exciting that you have your first stims scan on friday, it all starts to seem very real when they start scanning you! Any more news on the new job yet? the delay to starting whilst they do checks seems to have fitted in quite well with treatment so far x  

Lisa I always think it is just us chatting to each other then I see the number of times the thread has been read & realise maybe other people are reading too!   Am I missing something with the Christmas markets you are both talking about? I don't think I've ever been to one! x  

Hello cloudy, pp1979 & browncandy, hope you are all well x


----------



## pp1979

Hi everyone, hope you're all OK today.  Just a quick check in from me as AF arrived with a vengeance.  I was actually crying with the pain.  I took paracetamol, ibuprofen and codeine all together and went back to bed.  Its easier but feel very groggy and generally rubbish.  Really hope its because I'm still healing in there and its not indicative of the future.  Will try and catch up with where you're all up to later.  Lots of love xxoo


----------



## andade

Afternoon 

Amy - I'm hoping that is it for now! 
The jabs are getting quicker and it's the thought of it, rather than doing it.   That is with the Embryolab code and if you go and have a consultation with them they will reimburse the entrance fee you've paid. I have the INUK code which does 2 4 1 as well. hadn't considered that clinic but will do some more research. I saw the discussion about the show on your cycle buddy thread and it was making me laugh! 
I might go on the Sunday but just need to confirm with DP. 
Waiting on refs to be returned,  so should be pretty soon but with tx, I'm fine with the timeline.  I think I'll say I can't start until the first week of Nov, as by then EC and ET would have taken place.  
How  are you doing?

Pp1979 - Sorry to hear that AF has hit you hard!  Hopefully,  it's because it's the first one.  Mine was painful too. Not so now.  Painkillers, hot water bottle and sleep then hopefully you'll feel better. 
Lisa, BC and Cloudy, hope you're all well, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade how do you get the INUK code? I registered with them but haven't had anything through other than the confirmation of registration email. I tried the Embryolab code & it comes up as £12 for 2 tickets & says they will give you £12 of food vouchers if you book an appointment with them so seemed quite good. The girls on the cycle buddy thread were making me laugh saying about not wanting to go or having to go in disguise so no one saw them!   it seems like a good opportunity to get more information to me   I'm good, stomach has gone down & I'm back to my pre treatment weight so I think the swelling was from the drugs rather than the full fat milk which is a relief!   Exciting that you might be starting your new job whilst pupo x  

Pp1979 sorry you are struggling, hopefully it is just because it is the first af after your surgery & things will get better as your body recovers x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! Just finished a late shift and have got another tomorrow so have to be up early.... Again! 

Andade I'm not the best traveller so London on my own would just not happen, Birmingham however I would consider. Shame! I would've gone I bet it would definitely have been useful X

Amy hope you're ok. You must go to a Christmas market I love them! Full of gift ideas and General Christmas stuff, mulled wine chestnuts etc... Just nice and festive really! I went the same time as seeing the Coca Cola truck in Birmingham last year   I'm sure they have them in other places X

Sorry to hear about AF pp1979 that first one wasn't the most pleasant it will improve tho x


----------



## andade

Morning everyone  

Amy - The code is INUK. It's the same 2 4 1 but no food vouchers 
The thing about going is that if you did see someone you knew, they would be in the same position as well and  so neither of you could be embarrassed and probably even widen your support network. I've never seen anyone I know but would be surprised but also reassured that I actually know someone going through the same thing.  Glad that your stomach has gone down. 
Yeah, I could be PUPO when starting the new job if all goes well.

Can't believe you havenot been to a Christmas Market?  They're everywhere these days! There's loads of German Christmas markets in most towns these days. Can be overpriced sometimes nut you get some good bits and mulled cider is always a good idea when it's cold!  

Lisa - Pity you can't make it. Maybe next time, although you may not even need it if   works put! 
I might have to come and collect you! 
Brown Candy , Cloudy and Pp,  hope you're all well.

Feeling a little bloated so will have a cup of peppermint tea and  go for a walk.  Not sure if it's the drugs or the dough balls that I ate last night!  
Got my next scan tomorrow bit not getting any side effects, so not sure if anything is actually happening.  
We'll see tomorrow. 

Have a good day all, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

PP sorry that AF is mad at you   mine was so gentle the first 4 months that it felt very weird not to have cramps   then Sept and Oct it became angry with me and dealt with me squarely   

Hi Andade, thanks am doing well, but was not very well yesterday night as I think I had a bit of food poison from a fast food I ate in town. Was a horrible experience, I rushed to the loo at 3.30 am on Wednesday morning sweating profusely and feeling very sick, number 2 rushed out with vengeance (sorry tmi). Since then my tommy have been trying to settle down. And am working tonight  
Bloating is my second name, I bloat virtually everyday, hope you feel much better soon. Fx for your scans tomorrow.

Hi Amy, hope you are ok. Sorry about another funeral   
I have never been to a fertility show before, I think it would be interesting to meet others too. I don't blame the girls saying they will feel embarrased to go on the show, I may probably feel the same too.
Exciting that you are back to your pre-trtment body, but did you check your weight before and after treatment?

I have still not gotten a call yet to confirm the endo-scratch date and time   I may have to email the fertility nurse as she gave me her email to communicate with her anytime I want.

Lisa hope you have a good day at work. But a late shift should mean you don't have to wake up early compared to an early shift.

Hope we have a nice Thursday everyone!


----------



## andade

Brown Candy - Sorry to hear that you've had food poisoning!  Hope you start to feel better and drink lots of fluids. 
You don't feel embarrassed when you go to the show because everyone is there for the same thing! 
Thanks for the fx.
Hope you get your appointment for the scratch soon, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa with the job you do you make me laugh saying you can't travel to London, I would have thought the chance of a swimming sperm pen would have made it worth going   we could have had a myomectomy meet up at the fertility show   I will look out for a local Christmas market   I hope your shift today goes well x  

Andade hopefully the bloating is a sign that the stims drugs are working, I didn't feel anything happening but I think my insides are probably numb from the surgery since I can't feel anything around the scar on the outside still   fx that the scan shows lots of follies growing nicely x  

Brown candy it was Andade that had another funeral. I think the scratch is done on or around day 21 of the cycle before treatment so they normally give you a date when you phone then to tell them when cycle day 1 is   the clinic weighed me before I started treatment & I just weighed myself to see how much damage had been done with having another round of ivf, having 2 months off from the gym & drinking full fat milk   sorry to hear about the food poisoning, I hope you feel better soon x  

Pp1979 I hope you are feeling a bit better today x  

Hello cloudy


----------



## pp1979

Hi everyone,  this morning was just as bad but ive been taking my painkillers all day and even managed a walk.to the shop this afternoon.  I have my follow up on Monday and wanted to get my consultant a nice bottle of red.  Brown candy how did it go with the nurse?
Andade, im sure its not the doughballs, embrace that bloa!!
xxxx


----------



## andade

Amy  - The bloating disappeared by the afternoon.  I'm not getting any side effects or feel anything,  so keep thinking that nothings happening.   Thanks for fx. Will let you know how it goes. 

Pp1979 - Good on you,  walking to the  shop. Bet you were wide our afterwards and if you weren't,  well done!  I'm sure the consultant will appreciate it. 
The bloat disappeared but I'm sure when I start the Cetrotide, I won't be able to avoid it! 

Hope everyone else is well  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi guys!! hope everyone is well

Amy.... Yep would've been a lovely idea... I really am a bad traveller! I don't drive or fly and when I go on holiday I only cruise!   Ah nevermind! Hope you are feeling ok x

Andade good luck with the scan! Hope all is well X

Pp1979 congrats on your walk! That was definitely more than I'd done at that stage! I think I'd maybe walked downstairs to the shower!  X

Hope you're ok browncandy and cloudy X

55 days til Xmas!!


----------



## pp1979

Hi Andade, Xmaslisa and everyone else.
I took a bow for walking but yep still wiped out now!! Wowsers! Tbh I'm not even that comfy in leggings.  My pouch still hurts!! I'm kinda thinking i won't be up for working on Thursday.  Can you imagine having to stay awake for 8 hours
DP has gone on a stag weekend so I'm on my lonesome although i have visitors tonight anf tomorrow.  
Looking forward to my appointment on Monday actually. i will be able to chat with consultant about how I'm feeling and see what he thinks about work.  I only have a desk job so feel guilty.  But i can't stay awake, wear clothes or drive so that's an issue!! Hope you're all doing good.  When is the fertility show btw?
Xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Andade how did the scan go today? I hope it went well & you have some lovely follies growing x  

Lisa I can't imagine not being able to drive but then where I was brought up nothing was within walking distance so we were desperate to learn to drive! My Dr asked us both to get hep b, hep c & hiv tests redone & for me to get tfts done (thyroid I think) x  

Pp1979 I definitely think thursday sounds too early to be going back to work, you have had major surgery & your body needs time to recover, could you also look at a graduated return to work when you are ready so it isn't too much straight away? Hope you have a nice weekend x  

Brown candy have you spoken to the clinic about a date for your scratch? Hope you are feeling better after the food poisoning x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

I had my follow up & the Dr thinks egg quality is an issue   she doesn't think it is worth doing any immunes tests & is happy to add more drugs to compensate anyway. We will do the fet in the new year then consider whether we want to go down the egg donor route, my clinic have a link with Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante so that might be something to consider, on the plus side she said there was no sign that damage from the myomectomy is causing any problems so that was good  

Hope you all have a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy... I did try some years ago but I'm really anxious in the car full stop so I dont  think that helps! Nevermind I'll live!!
Good to hear that everything post myo seems to be ok, I guess not so good about egg quality but at least there are other options to explore. Thanks for the heads up on blood tests and get yourself to a Christmas market!! X

I carved my pumpkin today   and oh came back from the nursery shop with a light up Xmas prezzie..... Small things! I'm off to scare myself this evening at the cinema with paranormal activity in 3D eeeeeee! 

Hope it went ok Andade x
Pp1979 I think you def need a few more weeks off! 6 at the very least x


----------



## andade

Evening everyone!  

Lisa - Thanks for the good wishes Lisa! I don't drive either. Think it's a mixture of laziness and never had that great urge to continue lessons etc and public transport is good down here. I have been thinking about it recently though...  You never know. 
So do you have a phobia of flying and other forms of travel? Have you tried hypnotherapy or you just used to it?

Pp1979 -  You need trackies as leggings are still close fitting. Yoga pants are great as the waist bands are really soft and not ridged.
I think when you go to your appointment, take the lead and tell your consultant how you feel and that you're not ready for work. You know your body more than the consultant and they usually are very supportive.
You shouldn't feel guilty, as your body isn't fit for work yet. 
Fertility Show is next weekend.

Amy - Pleased to hear that the follow up appointment found no issues with the myo impacting on IVF.  Have you read It starts with the Egg? It's really informative about egg quality and promotes the idea that quality cam be improved.  I know some ladies are on egg and sperm improving protocols. Does your clinic do anything like that? 
Are you happy with the outcome of the follow up? That's the most important thing.  Take time to think things over and see how you feel about everything and take some time out before FET.  

Had my scan today and there were lots of little follies due to my ovaries being polycystic but they still started me on cetrotide.  I had to go back home to take the first dose The consultant said my lining looked fine and I'm back for a scan on Monday morning. Blood test was fine as well. We'll see if there's been any development by then. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Glad all is looking well Andade!! Really pleased. It's mainly cars I don't like .... DH doesn't like flying so we don't fly. We both love cruising but it's an expensive way to holiday and travel!! I guess I'm lucky I only work a5 min drive away and as DH works for himself he takes me   I had thought about having another go but I changed my mind!! X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Guys, 

Andade, may this weekend do some good to those follies so that on Monday we will hv larger ones when you go for scan and great news for your lining. Now about the driving, am yet to go for lessons but I have real fear of hitting someone's car whilst driving  

Lisa you really have some strong resistance to scary, I can't even try scary movies on 3D  

Amy hope you are ok.  Thanks am much better today and my tommy is settled. Such a relieve to hear that the myo played no havoc as that is my major scare at the moment as its my second one. Good thing to look forward to in the new year is the fet. How do you feel about the prospect of using a donor egg? Hopefully you may not need it after your fet in new year  
I have been a bit busy as I worked last night and tonight but when am home I will email the nurse. How could they even forget to call me as promised 

Pp you really need a bit more time to recuperate. Pls get more time off work.

Hello Cloudy!

I noticed I have not ovulated this month   
Not long again till I start down regging. By the way I don't know what short or long protocol mean in this treatment  but I know I will be down regging for about 2 weeks. 

I don't feel good joining the cycle buddies because of previous outcomes. When most of my cycle buddies had positive outcome I had a negative and even miscarried the positive I managed to have. Who is planning to join one?

Oh I have been having some clear odourless fluid soaking up my knickers (sorry tmi) what could it be. It's not new to me though!


----------



## andade

Morning all!  

Lisa - I like cruising too!  Although, I haven't done the really luxurious ships. Did the Nile Cruise last year and that was great!  I can imagine it being g expensive as you can't get all the cheap flight deals that come up!
Good thing that you work so close to home and have a personal chauffeur!  
Hope you enjoyed Paranormal Activity. Got to get the sweets in for later.

Brown Candy - Thanks for the good wishes. I hope the follies grow too,  as I can't feel anything much happening.  I think there's always a fear when  learning to drive but that's natural.
Are you tracking your ovulation? 
Down regging means you're doing long protocol.  Short protocol has no down regging involved. I didn't join the cycle buddies thread as it gets really busy but I lurk on the two that straddle my cycle months to see how everyone is doing.  On my hospital thread, there's a lady doing the same protocol as me with the same timings do far. She's just about three/four days ahead if me and going for EC on Monday, so she's been  good to chat to. Plus I have you lovely lot to chat to.   

Amy - Hope you're well and having a good weekend. 

Cloudy  Hope you're well x
Take care all, x


----------



## pp1979

Amy, good news about your myo.  Sounds like you have some options to consider but if you have frosties that's great.  Every step..1 at a time i reckon. i definitely think a phased return would be a good idea, if only for the tiredness, will mention to gp when we start to think about me going back.Xxx 
Xmaslisa, im thinking at least another week.  Once I'm back, I'm back right? So need to make sure I'm fit.  How was the film? I love horror films but with DP being away i am avoiding them!!
Andade,  I'm sending loads of positive thoughts and encouragement to your ovaries right now!! I'm sitting here in yoga pants but still struggling.  I think i should have bought some apple catchers.  I would avoid KNs but with AF being here and I'm guessing tampons aren't a good idea?
Browncandy, I'm with you.  I joinef cycle buddies for the first cycle only.  It was nice during the meds and scans but when people started their outcomes i didn't deal with it too well.  Its such an intense experience.  I wish you well.  Ive only ever done short protocol as i have amh of 9 xxx 
Not in as much pain but I've noticed more soreness on the right of my delightful pouch and it is more swollen on the right.  Im go8ng to interrogate consultant about it.
Much love to you incredible women xxxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade! A fellow cruiser! We've been to some incredible places it's a real fab way to see the world. We like P&O. We got married on a cruise 7 years ago next Sunday... We had a lovely month away sailing to the Deep South of America and the Caribbean lush!  It's definitely addictive and an expensive hobby! We haven't been for a couple of years now tho. Paranormal was scary as! I nearly did **** myself! lol!! X

Pp1979 yep definitely don't push yourself back to work... As I said even after 14 weeks I went back on a phased return and was knackered at the end of the day! And def a no no for tampons.. I got large yoga pants from hollister and they were well big! Lovely jubbly! Take care X

Hi Amy, brown candy and cloudy! Hope you're all enjoying Halloween!! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

I feel so out of touch not going to Christmas markets, driving & not having been on a cruise!  

Lisa well done with carving a pumpkin, I saw some pictures of really impressive ones on Pinterest   Sounds like you have dh well trained as a personal chauffeur! We haven't had any trick or treaters round so far, looks like I might have to eat the treats myself! X  

Brown candy I hope you get the appointment sorted out for your scratch soon, mine was booked when I phoned to tell them my cd 1. I am relieved that they said the myo wasn't causing implantation problems because there wouldn't really have been any options if that was the problem. I joined the cycle buddies board on my second cycle & met some lovely ladies, we have all stayed chatting & now have a long term buddies board, lots of the ladies who didn't have success have cycled again together & the pregnant ladies still chat & it is nice to hear how they are doing, I think it gives you hope that treatment can work when you hear success stories   I joined the September/October thread this cycle which was a little bit odd but I met some nice ladies there & am still in touch with some of them. There are also some nice ladies on the bourn hall thread   I don't think you dr with short protocol, hopefully the dr & stims will sort things out & it won't matter that you didn't ovulate x  

Andade exciting that the lady from your clinic who is a little bit ahead of you is in for ec on Monday, hopefully your next scan will show good growth on the follies   I have the book by Rebecca Fett, I found it quite hard going with all the things you shouldn't be doing   I could try & spend time improving my eggs but I took omega 3 & coq10 & my diet is relatively healthy, I will be 40 in June & my amh was 6.7 2.5 years ago when it was tested, I have already done 3 fresh cycles so I think the clinic have a reasonable idea of egg quality & having lost 70% of the eggs collected within the first 24 hours this time realistically I'm just not sure continuing with my own eggs will give a successful outcome which is ultimately what is more important to me x  

Pp1979 I would see what your consultant says on Monday but definitely don't return to work too soon, it is far more important to make sure you recover properly rather than just getting back to work quickly, you don't want to feel uncomfy sitting at work & you need to be able to find some clothes you can wear too   Are you on iron tablets? I was on them for 8 weeks & they made my stomach really bloated but it went down when I stopped them. I  hope you have a nice weekend catching up with your friends x  

Cloudy I hope you are having a nice weekend x  

Happy Halloween x


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Pp1979 - Thanks for the positivity,  it's greatly appreciated.  
As Lisa said tampons are a no no after a myo. Have you got large granny pants in a size larger than you'd normally wear? They were a hod send for me, especially the no vpl ones that have no stitching on the waist.
My left side was a bit swollen more than the right. Did you have fibroids on one side? 
Glad the pain seems to be reducing. 

Lisa - I haven't been as flash as you though!  I've done the smaller ones like Thomson etc.  How fantastic that you cruised for a month and got married on the ship! I'd  like to do a longer,  long haul cruise if I can book my holidays outside of the school holidays. Got to wait and see what the allowance is for the new job.
Glad you enjoyed the film. Are you partying tonight? 

Amy - Im hoping my scan shows some growth,  as I don't want to be stimming for ages. Also, the timings would mean I could start the job sooner rather than later. 
I know what you mean about the book, as I didn't do everything in the book and I didn't need to take all the recommended supplements due to my amh and situation. Anyway, I told you I only finished it recently not three months before treatment as recommended.  
I totally understand that you want a successful outcome after the three failed cycles.   Are you gonna look at any overseas clinics for DE at the show?  I've heard some good things about some of them. 
I want to speak to a couple of overseas clinics that are exhibiting there and a couple that aren't. 

Hope everyone is getting treated and not tricked!


----------



## pp1979

Thanks Xmaslisa, I'm gonna look on the web.and see if i can get some comfy pants!!
Hi Amy, I'm a nervous driver so i won't go out of a 5 mile radius, I've never been on a cruise or been to a Christmas market.  
I was thinking i might be low in iron but i havent been taking any tablets, just trying to eat spinach!!
hi Andade, i have no granny pants, how stupid am i?? Every single pair i own just seems to sit in the wrong place.  I have found though that this is only an issue when i walk so if i sit all day I'm fine!!
I had only one fibroid which was on the left but the right is my swollen sore side, weird huh?  It also burns a bit too.
My consultant put me on DHEA and i was taking it 3 times a day for a year before my last cycle, i got more eggs than previously but sadly that didn't get me anywhere and i was glad to stop taking it when i did because i had just started to notice a beard!! 100%!!! Fortunately it has gone now.  Phew!!

Xxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies

Andade and Amy thanks for helping me differentiate between long and short protocol, I would never have know   which means am on the long protocol, I have never been on a short one. But what is significant though? Why are some ladies on long and some are on the short one  

Pp, thanks for the well wishes. It's so true for me as well as I didn't deal with the outcomes very well when I was on the cycle buddy threads. I am so better off chatting with my lovely ladies on this small group here. I must commend Amy so well   as she came back to us even immediately her not-so-positive outcome, I was really encouraged. I backed out completely from FF when my outcomes where negative and only came back to join this group during my myo. What does DHEA mean   Your soreness will be better with time  

Amy, thanks  
That is brilliant keeping up with all those ladies from other threads. I think I can only lurk at the bourn hall thread to see whats going on  
I had one lady we were cycling together and had similar issues in 2014, though she was successful after 5 years of TTC but lost her preg at 12 weeks, I was so sad for her but luckily she fell pregnant naturally and then we lost touch. It would have been great to keep in touch with her again tho.

Lisa am well jealous of you  now with all those lovely trips and cruises  
Congratulation are in order for marking 7 years next week  

Wishing us all a very good November


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning ladies! 

Pp1979 I had a burning sensation/pain for a few weeks it was ever so strange! I also had swelling to the one side above the scar... All settled down now and I'm just left with the numbness. I brought a 5 OK of granny pants from m&s before I went into hospital and I have to say I wore them for 4 months after!   I'm usually a size 10/12 and got them in a size 14 if that helps x

Andade no partying for me! Watched another spooky film and went for a scary walk! What's net for you? Is it another scan? X

Amy my pumpkin really was very basic in comparison to some of those on the tinternet! Got to take down the decs now today... Am going to make my Christmas cake now  x

Brown candy good luck for the start of your treatment! And thanks for the pre anniversary good wishes x

In the 2ww for me again!


----------



## pp1979

Hi Browncandy, I've always done short protocol because my ovarian reserve is low so i just went straight into stimulating those ovs for all they were worth.  Because my reserves are low i wasn't really in danger of getting ill from overstimulation.
I too didn't use FF after my first cycle.  I don't handle these things very well and i felt i couldn't offer anything to anyone else when i was so low myself.  Im getting better about the failed cycles as time goes on.  Your first cycle is so much more of a shock, so maybe i can be more help to people now.
DHEA is a supplement, and it did help me produce more eggs, 13, as opposed to 10 and 8.  so i would probably use it again, even if it meant i pick my kids up from nursery with a 5 o'clock shadow!!!! You can just buy it but I'm guessing if you are doing long protocol you don't need them.
It sounds like what we've experienced is similar Xmaslisa, with our myos and it is really good to know not only is it normal but that it does go!!  DP comes home today can you recommend any good horrors for us?!
Xxxxxxxxxxooooooooo


----------



## xmaslisa

Oooooo!!!! Any of the paranormal activities, any of the saws.... As above, so below... My bloody valentine....there's a few for you pp1979! Enjoy! X


----------



## Amy76

Andade I will definitely look at going overseas for donor egg treatment, my clinic has a link with a clinic in Spain but I will do some more research before deciding what is the best option   I really hope the scan goes well, I liked the stimming stage because after all the waiting you felt like you were finally doing something to improve your chances x  

Pp1979 I'm sure if you had come on here & asked for advice before surgery we would all have said to get some big knickers   I got some primark ones which went above the scar, they weren't the sexiest of underwear but were definitely comfy whilst I recovered   wow you are really committed with considering dhea again   I took coq10 before this cycle as it is meant to improve egg quality but I don't think it comes with any risks of beards   

Brown candy we will all be here cheering you on during your cycle   I promised myself I would only go through treatment if I knew I would be ok if it didn't work   I also promised myself I would only do 3 cycles & here I am planning to start my fourth in the new year with a back up plan of a fifth with donor eggs  

Lisa I just saw a Christmas advert for asda on TV & thought of you   I hope the Christmas cake making went well, I have already started eating some of the box of marzipan I got!   I hope this 2ww brings good news, think my chances of natural conception are pretty much zero but still trying just in case!


----------



## xmaslisa

Haha Amy! I haven't seen any Xmas ads yet! I like to wait for the John Lewis boots and m&s ones  
Well the cake is done I've wrapped it up and will marzipan and ice it in December... I can't risk marzipan being in the house or I would eat it too!  

Good for you continuing to try  and thsnks for the wishes of good news I hope it's my lucky month!  
My friend is having donor egg treatment in Bulgaria I think.. I'll have to find out more.. X


----------



## andade

Hi all!  

Pp1979 - Get thee some granny pants!   Not gonna lie,  I wore one of my no vpl ones today as they are so comfortable and they look ok. 
Had a bit of burning as well at times. Nor sure if it's the tissue healing.   Dhea sounds like a supplement to avoid for me, as having PCOS, I don't think I need anything else to encourage extra hair growth!  

Brown Candy - Long protocol means you down regging and go through a similar phase to menopause. Short protocol is usually based on age, ovarian reserve and risk of OHSS. I think I'm on short protocol due to PCOS and my age to minimise over stimulation.

Lisa - Was it foggy when you went for your walk.?  It is tonight,  more like Halloween weather. 
Got my scan tomorrow to see if the follies are growing.  
  for the 2ww! 
Amy - I really hope all works out well for you, x   You seem to have some clear plans in place and I'm sure that must help with coping with everything. 
Thanks for the good wishes,  I'll let you know how I get on, x

Hope everyone had a good day, x


----------



## andade

Morning.😊 
Amy, you'll be proud to know I wore my orange dress to the scan today.  
Lining is fine. I have one follicle on my left measuring 10 and 9 below and 2 on my right measuring 10 and I think 6 below.
Had my bloods taken, so they will call me if I need to change anything. 
The doctor said this can happen with PCOS where the follicles start slowly than suddenly shoot up. He said its best to be gentle with them than go aggressive with lots of meds. So back on Friday unless they change their minds! 

Hope everyone has a good day and drives safely in the fog (if you're a driver! ).


----------



## Amy76

Andade I'm very proud of you for embracing the orangeness   I went to sainsburys yesterday & saw a burnt orange cardigan, I am normally a size 10-12 & the only size they had was 22 but it was orange & had 25% off so I figured I could work with the size issue so I'm currently sat in the office in a bit orange cardigan which is basically like having a big orange cuddle   Sounds like you have some good follies growing nicely & slow & steady is a good thing, keep going with the protein, waterbottle on your tummy & orangeness ready for fridays scan  

Lisa I would be interested to hear about what your friend thought about her clinic abroad sometime, it would be nice to go somewhere that is recommended & I need to decide whether I go with the place my clinic is linked to or look at other options. I did baking yesterday but just made a fruit cake for eating  

Still really foggy here today, ended up getting wet hair from the fog walking the dogs this morning, not the best look!


----------



## pp1979

I'm definitely gonna watch As Above So Below.  I had been lent Ouja, which started well then got silly.
It didn't occur to me to come on here, pre-op.  I think it must be obvious to you all i didn't give it much thought at all and now grannypantless i am wondering why I'm so stupid!! 
I have just bought some coq10 so will be taking that from now on.
Andade, grear news on your scan, still thinking of your ovaries regularly and sending them encouraging thoughts!! Yeah i would avoid dhea, its not the greatest of supplements.  I was slowly becoming a man i think.  Only good sign was my running improved!!
I had my appointment this morning.  Consultant was happy with his wine.  He agreed too soon to go back to work.  Blinded me wuth science about my pouch but there is a layer that's puckered apparently.  I think he was trying to say it's my flab but in a nice way.  He poked and prodded it, something I've not wanted to do and it's all numb on the left, hence the pain on the right.  Something i could have quite easily discovered myself if it didn't creep me out so much. Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Pp1979 loved the comment about running!   Well done with getting the coq10, I hope it helps   Sounds like your appointment went well, did they say how long you should stay off work or anything about a gradual return? Did you get some pelvic floor exercises to do after surgery? I remember doing mine religiously because I was scared what would happen if I didn't! The numbness is quite unnerving & I still can't get used to it!


----------



## andade

Amy -  You make me laugh!   Can't believe you bought a size 22 cardigan just because it was orange!  Especially when you're a size 10/12. 
An orange cuddle?  Probably an orange marshmallow  
Although,  you reminded me that I was meant to go back to Sainsburystock get some bits while the sale was on and I've missed out on them now. Well, technically I can go out now but I'm too tired.  There was a nice orange coat as well. Not chosen because of IF, but it looked really nice on. 
I've heard that Gennet, Reprofit and Serum are good for DE. Have you checked out their threads?  A good place to lurk might be the DE cycle buddies thread to get some opinions.

You and Lisa are putting me to shame with your baking.  Need to get my act together. 

Pp1979 - Think we need to send you a delivery of granny pants!   Forgot flowers and chocs,  you need the post myo survival kit.   
I think I will avoid the Dhea,  as my body needs no excuse to become manly!   Although, I have started jogging recently so maybe some help with my running wouldn't be a bad thing! 
Glad your appointment went well and you've got extra time at home.   Was it the wine that convinced him? 
Hope you're pacing yourself and enjoying your movie watching.  Hopefully you will get used to your numbness in time. 

Lisa,  Brown Candy and Cloudy hope you're all well and having a good day, x


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok  

Just checking in that you are ok and sending you loads of love and luck.

Ooh, saw a house near me last week who has put their Christmas decs up - didn't realise Lisa lived so close to me  

Loving all the broidy cruisers - must be some connection between fibroids and sea legs. We love to cruise, it's my favouritest thing to do in the world  

Xxx


----------



## pp1979

Hello Lovelies.
Amy, I've started taking loads of supplements, i rattle when i move!!  I am not taking iron but had spinach in my breakfast lunch and dinner!!  Consultant said everyone is different but it may take months before I'm completely recovered! Blimey!  He cant write me a note so will have to call GP on Wednesday unfortunately. He scanned me and everything healed inside he said.  Bit disappointed he said that the fibroid was in the wall growing out, and wasn't affecting the cavity.  I was hoping that was why none of my 4 blasts implanted.   I didnt have any pelvic floor exercises, what should i be doing?
Andade the help with the running wouldn't have lasted, the beard would have made me less aerodynamic i reckon!!  I made sure i gave the dr his wine first, good tips for the future too! Bribery!  I'm watching American Horror Story although I'm not sure i should admit that. Freaky!! 
Xxx


----------



## andade

Cloudy - Great to hear from you.  Another cruiser in our ranks.  
Thanks for the well wishes. 
Wouldn't it be hilarious if it was Lisa's house, although I don't think she'll be pleased that someone beat her to it! 
Hope you're doing well x

Pp - The GP will sign you off no problem.  I had intra- mural fibroids this time. They're not in the cavity but they distort the wall of the uterus and can therefore effect implantation. 
Enjoy freaking yourself out!


----------



## Amy76

I feel so out of touch never having been on a cruise   I have a big phobia of being sick & am terrified I would end up on one of the cruise ships that gets some vomiting virus & then I would be surrounded by ill people   obviously just typing that sounds completely irrational    

Andade the cardigan is very comfy   my mum got me a burnt orange coat from m&s last year for Christmas   I think with having orange hair I am strangely drawn to orange things   I do need to investigate the best clinics for de, the easy option is to go with the clinic in Alicante that my clinic is linked to but I do need to do more investigating  

Cloudy lovely to hear from you   

Pp1979 spinach for breakfast?! I love spinach & broccoli but not for breakfast   I hope the gp signs you off so you can concentrate on recovering   I remember talking to the lady in the bed next to me after surgery & we were joking about how disappointed we were not to have woken up from our op with really flat stomachs since they had taken stuff out   even if your fibroid wasn't affecting the cavity it must have made things more squished & crowded inside, hopefully with a little bit more space things will work next time  

Lisa have you got your Christmas decorations up now that the Halloween ones have been taken down?    

Brown candy I hope you get your appointment for the scratch sorted x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 

Amy! I think you should get an orange onesie on your Xmas list!   nope no decs yet! I'm not allowed until after bonfire night!! I usually do the inside decs around 15th November then buy the trees 1st December and put the outside lights up   hope you're doing ok x

Andade! Nope not my house! Hope you're ok with all the drugs! Glad to hear all is well with the follies and lining! Fx X

Cloudy! Eeek! Another cruiser! Yep it's one of my favourite things to do also... Sooo addictive! Which is your preferred line? Btw not my house! For the record I'm in Worcestershire   Hope you're ok x 

Pp1979 glad your appt went ok. I'm glad the consultant suggested more time off too! X

Browncandy hope you're ok x

Did anyone read all the fertility stuff in the newspapers today? Talking about slashing NHS funded IVF... Bloody hope not! I may need this! Apparently they've already done it in Essex Basildon and Somerset... I'm def making an appt this week now for sure!! On annual leave this week and I've injured my shoulder and it's killing me! Not sure if it's an impingement or rotator cuff injury booooo...


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Amy - Its not to late to break your cruise virginity!    Maybe you could fo a mini cruise to see how you get on.
I'm a bit peed off that I didn't go and get the coat and a blazer that I saw,  as I know I'll probably pop in and end up buying it at full price! 
Good luck with your investigation.  I'm sure you'll make the right choice for you.  Just hope it doesn't cause you too much stress. 

Lisa -  So disappointed that it's not your house! 
Didn't read the newspaper yesterday but some CCG s have always been a bit stingy regarding IVF and Essex is one that's come down very hard.  What's your CCG like?  How many cycles do they offer and what's the criteria?  It's surprising how much it varies across the country.  Some are more sympathetic to fertility treatment than others. 

What have you done to your shoulder?  Hope it improves, so that you can enjoy your annual leave! 

Brown Candy, Pp1979 and Cloudy, hope you're well and have a good day, x

I was too tired to wake up and take my injection that I ignored my alarm! Seem to be sooo tired St the moment. Think that's the main side effect that I'm getting so glad no work at the moment.


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade it's Worcestershire and they offer 2 rounds. I downloaded the policy and we fit all the criteria for funded treatment so that's good   the 2 hospitals I can choose are Birmingham womens or the BMI Priory. Anyone heard anything good or bad about either? I've booked a GP appt for Thursday so I'll discuss with GP then X

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I would definitely get the ball rolling with ivf, it was a real struggle for me to get nhs funding as my gp kept saying that the rules were changing & I was wasting my time, then when I got referred to the fertility clinic at the hospital they were quite difficult to deal with, in the end I got a lovely lady from PALS involved & managed to get it all sorted but it took maybe 3 years from first seeing my gp to starting my first round of ivf   I totally don't think this is standard practice & it was really frustrating as my chances of success could have reduced quite significantly in that time but I was lucky that my ccg funded 3 rounds of ivf for ladies under 40, when I went for my followup after the myo the consultant said the ccg had changed the rules on ivf funding & now only paid for 1 nhs cycle which at that stage I had already had, when I spoke to my fertility clinic they said as I was already in the system & having treatment I would still get the 3 rounds which I am incredibly grateful for   I haven't heard anything about the two clinics you have a choice of but you could look on ff & see if they have clinic boards then ask what the ladies think & whether they would recommend them.
I don't have a onesie but maybe if they do adult tigger onesies?   Do you have any plans for your annual leave? Sorry to hear about your shoulder   How did you do it? I hope it has recovered in time to start putting up the xmas decorations x  

Andade I'm sure sainsburys will have another 25% off event again soon   sometimes I get those paper vouchers which have £6 off shopping or something so hopefully you will still be able to get the things you liked with some money off   my cardigan is fab!   I hope the tiredness isn't too bad, lucky you haven't started the new job yet so you can maybe have some afternoon naps x  

Hello cloudy, brown candy & pp1979, hope you are all ok x  

Went to the newly refurbished gym last night & you have an 8 digit pin code which you type in then a door opens & you go through it into a pod thing & the door behind you closes then the door in front of you opens - so much potential for me to end up stuck in a pod doorway!


----------



## andade

Amy - Ive just realised that I have Sainsburys cash back activated on my debit card but I think it's only 10%.  I keep a look out for vouchers.  Glad your enjoying  your orange marshmallow.  
Ive got uni today,  so need to sort myself out and look alert in class!  

Is that THE Gym? I had fears of getting stuck in the pod when I first joined !  
Hope you enjoy getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## andade

Sorry Lisa!  Missed your post. 

That's good that you get two rounds.  There's a board for Birmingham Women's but not sure about BMI Priory. 
Hope your GP is supportive and proactive.


----------



## Amy76

Andade what are you studying at uni? I did a degree in economics straight after leaving school & it was hard enough to stay awake in the lectures sometimes & that was without any meds!   It is a PURE gym, the pod door things are really quite small & are glass so if I do get stuck in one everyone will be able to see it is me!


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh sorry you had such a rough time with referral Amy! That is an awful long time you waited! I hope I do t have to wait that long... Im not getting any younger! Lol at you stuck in a glass pod  .... Sorry! X

Andade ill have a look on the boards thsnks! X

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Amy, I'm doing a Masters in Education. The last session was a bit of a task to keep my concentration. As long as it's interactive and not being spoken at , I think I'll be fine.  Wow, Economics!  Brainy lady 
The Gym had those doors.  Didn't realise Pure Gym had them too. You won't get stuck and if you do, get a pic taken to post on our thread. 

Lisa, how's your shoulder?


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade it's not too bad thanks. I have got some movement but is painful on certain movements. Would really like to take some codydramol and ibuprofen but am abstaining in favour of paracetamol just incase  
Lawd! A masters!! They're pushing masters at work but I really don't feel that academic!

Off out for a leaving dinner tonight I'm going to try my hardest NOT to have the fish and chips   at least I can lift a knife and fork  x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm sure you won't have to wait so long, I think it really helps if you have a gp that is on side but unfortunately mine only started to take me seriously that I might have problems when she did my post myo check up - 4 years after I first went to see her!   I am fully expecting to get stuck in one of the glass pods & I imagine everyone will be busy taking photos rather than helping me get out!   Good that you can lift a knife & fork, I hope you enjoy the meal x  

Andade go you with the master, very impressive!   I only had 9 hours a week of lectures & seminars at uni so definitely not a difficult subject   I also studied accountancy part time after I left uni & have passed all my ACCA exams but haven't submitted my work experience record so am not officially qualified, if only I was a bit more dedicated!


----------



## pp1979

Andade, thanks for the info on the implantation, that's good to know.  Fingers crossed!!
Amy, yeah i had a pear, spinach, lime and ginger smoothie it was quite nice actually!!
Xmaslisa, sorry to hear about your shoulder.  How is it now? I used an Individual Exceptional funding Request to get the 3 nhs rounds, even though they normally only provide two, so all may not be lost even if they do make some changes.  
Hope everyone else is good today.


----------



## andade

Morning all!  

Lisa - Glad your shoulder is getting better.  Hope the paracetamol helps. 
Hope you did have the fish and chips, as you deserve it with your pain. 
Am I academic?  I don't think so. I just always say I'm going to do it and never do, so thought with all the changes this year it's a good time.

Amy - Im jog the best student and I'm only doing one module this term, as p/t. Thankfully the session is once a week and short!    Go you, with your ACCA exams! I know lots of people find them difficult and drop out or do them more than once. I stick with my original thoughts - brainy lady!   Why haven't you submitted your work experience folder if that's all that's stopping you from being qualified?

Pp1979 - Your smoothie sounded interesting. Might try it but substitute pear for Apple. 
How you feeling today?  

Brown Candy,  how you going?

Gonna make myself go for a walk today.  Need some exercise. Still only really feeling tired and Ive been feeling tender in the abdo area, kind of like when you've had an abdo procedure. So if I sit down too heavily or press my abdomen then I feel it. Or sometimes if urinating (tmi). I coughed yesteday and I told myself no strong coughing for a while!   Reminded me of post -myo. 

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope you enjoyed your meal out last night & the shoulder is a bit better today x  

Pp1979 well done with your smoothies, I just can't get my head around the idea of fruit & vegetables at the same time, I made some smoothies with mixed berries when I was doing ivf & added protein powder but found they tasted pretty awful & I ended up feeling so full after them that I didn't eat for the rest of the day so they were a bit counterproductive!   

Andade I think I am just lazy!   I did the exams just to see if I could, then they changed the rules about work experience records that you have to submit & because I work for a construction company rather than an accountancy firm my records will be a bit different, our independent accountant have said they will sign off my work experience but I just haven't got round to it!   Are you sure you want to go for a walk? it is raining & miserable here! Hopefully the abdo discomfort is because your follies are growing nicely   I remember post myo sneezing - that was bad!  

Brown candy & cloudy I hope you are ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi ladies  

Amy thanks the shoulder is much improved today. Meal was good! Hope you're ok x

Andade resisted the fish and chips for a pumpkin bean lentil and coriander burger on a brioche bun with garlic and cheese mushroom with Skin on fries of course! Followed by a winterberry Eton mess with mince pie icecream... Still wish I'd had the fish and chips tho!   hope you're ok x

Pp1979 shoulder much better thanks! Hope you invested in some granny knickers   X

Hi brown candy and cloudy x

New outdoor Xmas lights arrived today eeeek!! Only 50 days!! ( still lost my pictures)


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies 

It's been a busy time for me. Oh that rain yesterday was just frustrating!
I can write here a bit as am at work.

Amy thanks for asking after me  
I saw the newspaper at work regarding the IVF on the NHS. It will be awful to cut it from 3 funded to 1. And Essex is already affected. My Trust still offers three but I will have to find out if they are also changing theirs. 

Lisa sorry about ur shoulder?   
You are putting up ur outdoor lights already  
Sure u will put all your neighbors into Xmas mood in early Nov.  


Andade thanks for asking  
Well done on ur masters program..
Tiredness must be down to the meds. Paracetamol should soothe the tenderness. I just started feeling like AF wants to come   and it's only cycle day 20 for me. 

Pp hope you are ok. I can't stand smoothie I rather eat my fruits raw 

I have been calling the clinic to arrange for the scratch and they keep telling me they will call me back  
And it's supposed to be Friday. Is it possible they might end up cancelling my endo scratch? God I'll be gutted if it turns out so.

Am wondering what will happen if my AF shows up before down regging  
Lord may it not be so. I think I hv put on a tiny bit of weight as I hv not really had time to exercise. Studying has taken the better part of me.


----------



## xmaslisa

Have got an appt with our local hospital for a consultation for referral on 11th Dec. They want to get all the bloods and semen analysis done just so they can rule out any other problems first which is fair enough as I've never had any fertility investigations! She gave me the blood forms and luckily I'm CD 21 tomorrow and at work so I can get my progesterone done quickly! So at least we will have all hormone blood results and semen analysis by my appt, one less thing to wait for. 

Hope everyone is ok, enjoy bonfire night! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa great that you have an appointment booked & time to get some tests done, dp ended up doing 3 sperm tests because of all the delays we had!   Have you tested out the new christmas lights just to check they work?   7 weeks tomorrow!  

Brown candy if you have your scratch tomorrow bourn will probably give you a time for the appointment today as I think they like to know where they are with theatre space for ec first then book other appointments around that, I hope it goes well x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok, good luck for the scan tomorrow, I hope the follies are growing nicely x  

Pp1979 I hope you are doing ok & getting plenty of rest & that you got your gp to sign you off for longer so you have time to recover x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x   

Really rainy here but our local fireworks display isn't until tomorrow so hoping it will be dry then as I love fireworks


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Yep lights are tested!!   how exciting!! I have a bonfire built in the garden and are going to have fireworks and some veggie hot dogs later! Do you know quorn do hotdogs now! Not bad either!! X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa the quorn hotdogs are really good in rolls with tomato sauce   Great that the lights work, now the countdown until you can start using them!   Hope you enjoy your bonfire & fireworks, I don't think anything would catch light here it is so wet!


----------



## andade

Evening guys!  

Amy - I did go for the walk!  Haven't done any exercise since last Tuesday and a few naughty things have slipped into the diet, although on the whole being good.  Also, the intake of protein and drugs isn't helping.
I was going to do a bonfire tonight,  as I've got a lot of rubbish to get rid of and my shredder is broken!   Will postpone until Saturday, as I think it's going to be dry.
Thanks for the well wishes for the scan tomorrow,  x
Did you get your tickets for The Fertility Show and did you see the offer by Embryolab? 

Brown Candy - Hope work is less busy today. Fx crossed that AF doesn't turn up. Did you get your scratch finalised for tomorrow? 
I'm sure you haven't put on much weight. Don't worry!  

Lisa - Great that you've got an appointment booked already Lisa. Not a bad timescase either!
Hope the shoulder is improving.   Hope your bonfire wasn't rained out!

Pp1979 - Hope you're well and taking it easy. 

AFM - Not been up to much today apart from visiting my aunt. Hoping to hear some good news tomorrow,


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy they are good with onions ketchup and American mustard! Yummy! X

Andade good luck tomorrow! Fx for lots of follies! Was pretty wet here but mainly drizzling so the fire lit nicely and the fireworks weren't bad either! We too had loads of rubbish to get rid of so served a purpose! Shoulder seems back to normal now-how odd! X

Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello Ladies

Oh dear I cant believe after typing out my update my internet connection decided to play up and I have lost the whole thing   
I will update later in the day, am so gutted.

But quickly I have my endo scratch booked for tomorrow by 1:45 pm at Bourn hall and I will have to pay for it as my clinic in Bedfordshire which is a satellite clinic to Bourn hall have decided to pause endo scratch procedures at the moment (they are deliberating it should not be on the NHS). That is the reason they have refused to get me an appointment. So I had to call Bourn hall immediately to book for it privately today. I was fortunate to have an appointment booked for tomorrow within such short notice.

Happy Bonfire!


----------



## xmaslisa

So my day 21 progesterone came back at 34.... Not huge but enough to suggest I'm ovulating so that's a good start! I think?!!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa my progesterone came back at 49 with two cyclogest pessaries & crinone gel support so your figures sound a lot better than mine! Hope you have a nice weekend celebrating your 7th wedding anniversary x  

Brown candy I don't think bedfordshire have ever paid for the scratch as part of nhs funding, but I think from this year they allowed you to pay for it privately as an add on to nhs funded treatment, I hope it has gone well x  

Andade any news on your scan? are you going to the fertility show? I am thinking of going tomorrow with my mum but haven't booked anything yet, feel like I should make the effort as it will give me the opportunity to speak to some clinics about de x  

Pp1979 I think you can get post op pelvic floor exercises if you search online, my hospital gave me a sheet of exercises to do, I hope you are doing ok x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

Hoping it stops raining soon as the local fireworks display is tonight


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 

Lisa - Glad your shoulder is back to normal! And yay to starting to get your results back and that they are good!   Thanks for the good wishes.  Update below. 

Brown Candy - How annoying!   That's happened to me a few times, where I've written a long post and then lost it!
Hope your scratch goes well today and that it's not too painful. 

Amy - Will you believe that I wax looking through my nail polishes and just realised that I have an orange one!   I didn't have time to paint my nails, so went with my thumb painted.  Also, I was loooking for something to wear and saw a skater dress that I haven't worn for a very long time and guess what?  It's orange and fuschia!  So I have more orange stuff than I realised. 
I've booked tickets for Sunday and booked a consultation with two clinics and waiting for a third to get back to me.  Also booked two seminars.  Annoyingly that one aimed at over 40s was sold out on both days but its my fault for leaving it late. 
Hope you're well. 

Pp - Hope you're still looking after yourself and enjoying some box sets. 
Hi Cloudy!

Had my scan today and there were around 10/12 follies on my right ovary, I think the biggest ones measured around 14/15.  My left ovary decided to play up and was hiding, so I was lying legs akimbo on the bed for ages today!  Even got told to open them wider!   Doc eventually did an abdominal ultra sound and managed to see it but couldn't properly measure or see all the follicles but he mentioned 10mm which doesn't show much progress from the last scan!   I was expecting more growth, as today is day 12 of stimms but the doc wasn't worried.  So, I'm back on Monday but he did mention a possible EC date of Weds but we'll see!  I've gone from worrying I'll over stim due to my amh and PCOS to now worrying that I'm not responding well enough.  To top it off,in the prep to get to the hospital this morning, I forgot to take the cetrotide, so had to do it when I returned home!

Off to a concert tonight,so that should be good and take my mind off this stuff! 

Hope everyone is well and has a good day!  The weekend is nearly upon us.


----------



## Amy76

Andade great that you are starting to embrace the orangeness!   I'm sure they can't measure follies accurately from an ultrasound so don't panic about it   on my first cycle they struggled to access one of my ovaries at ec because of the fibroids & were tilting the bed & putting pressure on my abdomen to try & get to it, they managed in the end so they will do their best to get as many eggs as possible   Remember it is quality over quantity, slow & steady is a good thing   I hope you enjoy the concert tonight x


----------



## andade

I even bough a blood orange drink!   Thanks for the reassurance Amy!   Although I'm not sure I want to experience bed tilting, although I'd be knocked out so wouldn't know.   He did do his best to press my abdomen as much a possible and made me shuffle forward so much I was nearly off the bed an desperate for a wee!


----------



## Amy76

There isn't much dignity left after myo & ivf!   I've only ever been awake for ec! Wait until et when they tell you to have a part full bladder!   Love that you even had an orange drink!


----------



## Brown-candy

Amy IVF have stripped us of any dignity i must say   especially when we have a male Dr doing any thing on us.

Andade well done, your follies are not doing bad at all. My left ovary have always been playing up so my first fresh cycle produced all the follies from one ovary as they could not access and penetrate the second ovary even under GA. They retrieved 9 in all but only 5 fertilised. Hope you enjoy your concert tonight.

Amy I didn't know that Bedfordshire don not pay for scratching as part of nhs funding, they never mentioned it to me when they recommended it.


So I went in 45 mins early as I was getting a bit anxious which made me run for no2 for 2x and the 3rd time it was a false alarm. Luckily I was called in by 1:30 so it was pretty quick. They offered me gas and air. It was so uncomfortable that I screamed a bit   .  The nurses there are so kind. It was done well under few seconds and I was given some antibiotics to take home. DH was very insensitive that he was angry we went too early. Am not even talking to him. 

Though I did not wear anything orange to the clinic, I bought a light orange blanket for our bed, and I have been wearing my orange joggers at home, I hope they all count for my orangeness  

I was told that my EC will be without GA   are they joking? I was told to speak with my clinic here so that I can have GA for my EC. But I have always had GA for EC I wonder why they decided that I do it without it this time, so odd.

Hi Lisa, Cloudy and Pp!


----------



## pp1979

So sorry you lovely lot.  I've been being very lazy!!  And not even writing to you.  Andade im sure your ovaries are doing well with my encouragement.   I have low amh and every single time have had ec delayed by 1 or 2 days. They will monitor you and make decisions as it goes.  I know how hard it is but try not to worry.
Hope you're doing ok Browncandy, it doesn't seem like much difference but i've had sedation for my ecs, not ga's?
Ive been signed off until 18th now.  I think the numbness is wearing off as my tummy seems to be getting more sore!
Has anyone watched the Jodie Marsh programme on TLC? I have it recorded.  Looks interesting, she is same age as me.
Im gonna try and stop being lazy and get some Christmas shopping done, don't tell Lisa but i hate Christmas.  Roll on spring.  Also made some headway with wedding planning.  I managed a walk today with gauze padding in my knicks.  
Hope you're all ok.
Sorry I'm being rubbish with my posts, think i have SAD!!


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy on my first round of ivf when they did my first stims scan the nurse called an older guy called Ken in who trained all the nurses in using the ultrasound to look at my insides because she had seen the fibroids, ended up sat legs spread in the chair for ages, they even changed the attachment on the machine to get a better picture!   sorry you found the scratch painful, I didn't feel anything   Great that you have some orange in your life   you can have ec under ga at Bourn if you want to, I've only ever been awake for it & found it fine   hope things are ok with dh now x  

Pp1979 great that you have a couple more weeks off work to recover   I didn't see the Jodie marsh programme but I think someone started a thread on it on here somewhere. Wow, how can you not like Christmas? We have been counting down to it since May & lisa is a VERY big fan of all things Christmassy   exciting that you have been doing some wedding planning x  

Andade I hope you have fun at the concert tonight, what are you seeing? X  

Lisa I hope enjoy the anniversary celebrations x  

Hello cloudy x  

Watched the local fireworks display tonight which was really good, planning to go to the fertility show tomorrow so need to be up early to walk the dogs then drop them off with dad for the day  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening everyone! 

Amy thanks for the anniversary wishes! Hope you have a good day at the fertility show X

Andade your scan sounds promising! Still have everything crossed for you. Also enjoy the fertility show X

Brown candy sorry to hear about your painful scratch hopefully you'll be able to have a ha or sedation for your EC X
Pp1979 I'm going to pretend I didn't read that and continue as usual!!   glad you're signed off a bit longer I think you definitely need that! Invest in a light box or a winter sun holiday should help with the sad x

Hope you're ok cloudy x


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Amy - I just can't do full bladders, although it used to be worse when I had fibrouds!   Probably dreading  that more than EC, as I've had a bad experience after an ultra sound.    I wond er if anyone has weed while having ET before? 
I went to The ABC of Blues and Soul headlined by Mica Paris,  Lisa Stansfield and Imelda May. Not everyone's cup of tea but really good singers last night.

Enjoy the show today.  I found it useful and I want another cuddly toy! 

Brown Candy - I keep speaking to more ladies who seem to have an issue with their left I vary!   What us it with the kept?  That's where I had a dermoid cyst and fibroids and my worst wound infection! Sorry the scratch was uncomfortable.  Was it that painful with gas and air?
Did DH sort himself out? Men can be a bit like that sometimes.  They don't always get the anxiety that we face when having treatment. 
Look at you embracing the orangeness!  Got to finish painting my nails today.  

Pp1979 - Think you need a telling off!   
I'm very grateful for your encouragement.   Sure my ovary will sort itself out now!  Ive been reassured now and what ever my body wants to do it will do.   I'll just see what happens on Monday.
I saw the prog advertised but haven't watched it. Being TLC it will be repeated a few times this week. That channel is my guilty pleasure! 🙈
You're not being lazy!  You've had major surgery and your body is not 100% yet. So take your time.  
I'm whispering it, but you hate Christmas!    I think I'm scared for you when Lisa finds out! 
Yay to the wedding planning.  DId you used to watch Four Weddings? Good progress with the walk.  Get some grannies, you'll appreciate them. 
I get where you're coming from with SAD . It must be even worse because your body us in recovery. I know what I feel like after surgery and I think I'd have been worse at this time if the year,. You can get SAD lamps and there was a whole feature on This Morning last week. You can look it up.
Hope you have a better day today,  x

Lisa -   
Hope you have a good day. Anything planned? 
Thanks for the crossed fingers and everything else!  

Gonna meet up with a friend for lunch but taking it easy today.  Got a busy day tomorrow ! 

Have a good day all  even though it's rainy.


----------



## Amy76

So I made it to the fertility show & I think you will be impressed! I got a stress ball shaped like a sperm, a sperm shaped usb, a sperm shaped keyring, a pen with a sperm shape on the end, a pen with a little Russian doll on (they are meant to be lucky fertility charms because they are like a mummy with lots of little children inside), lots of other pens & cotton bags advertising various clinics & a tilty pen where when you tilt it the sperm go down to an egg then a baby comes out the other side!   I also spoke to some clinics about de treatment abroad & came away feeling really positive  

Andade the concert sounds good, I hope you get on well tomorrow x  

Lisa I hope the anniversary celebrations are going well x  

Brown candy I hope you have recovered from the scratch x  

Pp1979 I hope you are doing well & have got yourself some special post surgery pants x  

Hello cloudy  

Hope everyone has a nice rest of the weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi everyone! 

Amy glad you got so many goodies from the fertility show! I particularly like the sound of the tilty pen   it's good that you got to speak to some people too I'm pleased that you're positive. Thanks for the anniversary wishes but it's tomorrow   probably just going to chill! Might pop out to get some Xmas nil naks   X

Andade thanks for the good wishes too, hope you get just as many bits as Amy did!! Hope you're feeling ok X

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Brown-candy

Amy you really cracked me up @to get a better picture    gosh what else is left of our dignity. Thank you Amy but am still not in perfect terms with DH am still bearing grudges    he has not apologized yet for being so insensitive. Though I can ask him stuff if I want to but not in a really good talking terms  
Oh well done you. now I really feel I was the one with all those lovely sperm pens   Amy can I have one of your little spermy pen?   

Lisa, thank you, am better now though I will definitely remind my consultant that I need to have that sedation for EC. FX for your 2ww Lisa   it comes out positive. Happy Lovely Wedding Anniversary to you and DH    

Andade, I almost weed on the doctor during my last transfer   my bladder was so full that it became angry  
How was the show?
The scratch was very painful even with the gas and air, infact at a point I did not think it was of any use to me as I stiffening up my body, poor doctor she just carried on with whatever she was doing in my inside while being quite empathetic with me. 

That reminds me, DH is always putting up this trouble anytime am starting my treatment, it could be a coincidence or could it be his way of coping with what we have been through? But I would have really appreciated a bit of cuddles and encouragement at the start of this treatment from him. For his punishment, I will not tell him my OTD   

Hello Pp, now that you don't like xmas be ready to hide when Lisa makes her appearance about another xmas glorious item she purchased   because we all love xmas
How are you feeling now?

I was bleeding a bit after the scratch and had quite a bit of cramps but was soothed by the ibuprofen I had, then I woke up in the morning with a monster AF cramp and AF itself   Could AF show up due to the scratch as its just cycle day 22? The pain is still there once my ibuprofen wears off. I think AF is here. 

I had my 2nd dose of Suprecur by 8pm. This means that when I want to go to work I will have to take the injection by 6pm before I leave for work as my shift starts by 7pm and I sometimes go buy bus if DH is not home to drive me.

Hope we have a good wet weekend


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy hopefully things with dh will resolve themselves soon, maybe it is him getting stressed about the prospect of treatment if it happens each cycle   I think all the pens definitely made the fertility show trip worthwhile even if I hadn't got to speak to any clinics or get lots of information!  

Lisa I hope you have had a lovely anniversary   are you back at work tomorrow after your week off? Hooray for getting the spotty uniform back on! X  

Andade how did you get on at the fertility show? Any good pens? Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope the follies are doing well x  

Pp1979 I hope you have had a nice weekend x  

Hello cloudy x  

I've managed to sort through the information I picked up yesterday & made a note of the clinics I like whilst I can remember   took the dogs for a walk this morning at the local country park & there was some sort of orienteering thing on with lots of people running around & appearing out if the bushes with maps & various marker points around the walk. Went to the gym & did an hour to on one of the new steppers, managed to do 7000 steps so I think I can have a slice of the coffee cake I made now


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy rather cheekily I have another 2 days off!! I'm not complaining tho   coffee cake sounds good! Is one of my faves I love coffee flavoured anything. Glad you managed to get some good info. My friend is due for EC Monday/Tuesday and she is using donor sperm after several failed cycles bless her X

Browncandy hope you're ok. The scratch experience sounded less than pleasant! Hope you and DH make up soon X

Hope you're ok Andade. Have everything crossed for your scan and that you can have EC this week! X

Pp hope you're ok x

Cloudy hope you're ok x

Didn't end up doing much today, just ventured out to buy some more Xmas bits and bobs but a nice day all the same! But different to 7 years ago when we were part way between Bermuda and the Bahamas saying our wedding vows! Ahhhh happy days x


----------



## andade

Hi everyone! 
Amy - So glad you enjoyed the Fertility Show and picked up lots of goodies!   You have enough sperm to keep you going for a few cycles! You won't need hubby at this rate.    Glad you found it informative.  Any particular clinics stand out? Did you ho to any seminars? 
I didn't collect as many goodies this year,  as I only went to specific stands but while I was queued  up for food and went to the toilet,  DP tried to add to the collection and enter prize draws. 
I had a good time and had a few consultations which went well and chatted to the woman who runs a fertility support group that I go to. 
Haven't emptied my bags yet but don't think I've got the sperm goodies!  
Love coffee cake but no walnuts!

Lisa - Glad you had a nice day and bought more stuff to add to your Xmas collection.   Although,  do you really need more Xmas bits?  I  can see how Worcestershire doesn't match up to the Bahamas or Bermuda but you had your lovely DH with you and we're surrounded by Xmas things!   
Enjoy your two days if! 

Brown Candy -  Angry bladder!  The show was really good thanks. Didn't get a big haul like Amy but I've got a few bags to save a few 5 ps when out shopping! 
Sorry the scratch was so unpleasant!   Think I'd need GA!
Hope the pain has eased off by now. Hope the meds are going well and you and DH have made up. 

Pp1979 - Hope you're well, x

Cloudy - Hope you're ok, x

Well had my scan this morning and there were around 9 follies over 18 mm on the RO and there were more which were smaller.   The LO was playing silly buggers again but the doc managed to see it but it wasn't clear and she counted some follies on that side but they didn't seem as big but she didn't really count after 3, as she said there are enough on the other side and they might be wary about accessing it since its sitting by the bowel! Not sure why it's moved but she said as they grow, they can shift.  Just hoping the fibroids haven't been growing.
Anyway, so I trigger tonight but they had to prescribe me Suprecur instead of Ovitrelle that I have at home as they said it would decrease my chances of OHSS and not stimulate me any more. They have also decided to freeze any embryos if I get any, as I have responded better than expected and they want to minimise OHSS and get hormones back to normal. Think a few follies were over 20 and even heard 24/26 so probably too mature.
So EC on Weds!     Haven't quitested taken it all in a d spent half the day in hospital as my prescription kept getting lost on the system and I kept traipsing between the pharmacy and the clinic. 
Anyway, I'm done now! 
Hope everyone is well and has had a good day,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade!! You can never have too many Xmas things!! I'm so pleased you have some good follies!! Wowsers you're really close now how exciting!!  Hope you're ok and haven't had information overload X

Ps sky Christmas is on now! Only 45 days!!!


----------



## pp1979

Hello Everyone,
Amy and Xmaslisa, Christmas is always such a difficult time for DP and I, we end up spending it seperately trying to make sure everyone is OK.  Plus i hate the dark and the cold.  Saying that i love the decs and food, drink and parties.  This year will be a little different though as we are saving for the wedding, quite desperately!!!
Andade, your post about weeing during ET, i thought you meant marijuana at first!! I thought how strange!!  What is Four Weddings?  I swore i would never get that wrapped up in it, but I've just been reading a wedding magazine!!  Everything seems so positive for you, good luck!!!
Browncandy, how are you doing? Have you made up with hubby?
AFM I'm really sore, i think my nerves are knitting together.  Done nothing today, but did manage to get to church for the remembrance service which was just lovely and very moving.
Xxxx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa great that you had a couple of extra days off   I love that you are adding to your xmas collection   I hope your friends ec goes well, despite needing donor eggs I was strangely drawn to the donor sperm stands because they had good pens!  

Andade I thought one of the reasons for going to the fertility show was to get some amusing goodies?!   I didn't go to any seminars but spoke to some people at different clinics, there were a few good ones that stood out & a couple that I felt quite uneasy about. Were there any particular clinics that you thought seemed especially good? No walnuts involved in the coffee cake, butter icing in the middle & glacé icing on top with some little white chocolate drops to decorate   good luck for trigger tonight   at least a freeze all cycle gives your body time to recover from the meds before preparing for transfer   one of my cycle buddies from May/June is pregnant from her fet after a planned freeze all cycle because she has pcos x  

Brown candy how are you doing? Was it af? I hope things are ok x  

Pp1979 I would prioritise spending time with dp at xmas rather than trying to make everyone else happy   I think the good bits about xmas more than compensate for the cold & darkness x  

Hello cloudy


----------



## andade

Lisa-  To be fair, I still buy Xmas cards even though I always have a stash in my card Bix.  I must have at least four different sets and loads of family ones.  
I do like buying Xmas tree Dec's,  although I have been known to put up the tree on Xmas Eve but I'm going to be good the  year! 
The info's kind of sunk in now but probably jot the fact that it's happening on Weds!
Gonna check the Xmas channel out, as I did watch it last year. 

Pp1979 - Hope you get to spend some time together this year. Can't you alternate the families every year between Xmas and Boxing Day or New Year?  Ditto to dark and cold,  esp cold!  
What made you think I meant marijuana?  
Four Weddings involves four brides who attend each others weddings and score each other to win a  luxury honeymoon. I used to watch the American version, as it's on another level and I've fallen in love with their cocktail hour!  
Thanks for the good luck wishes!  Remembrance service must gave been nice.  It was quite bizarre doing the two minute silence St The Fertility Show but it was really nice as they made an announcement,  played The Lady Post did the two min silence and had a recording of a poet speaking?  

Amy - I know!  Think I let myself down!    I  have got some honey olive oil soap bars,  lip balm, note pad and pens. Usually I've got loads if stuff because I'm still using stuff from the last time I went. DP had a field day with the sweets and chocs on the stands and helped himself to a lip balm before we'd even been given a goodie bag.🙈
I like the sound of your coffee cake.  Send some now!    
Trigger isn't until midnight, so still waiting... After EC, gonna get back on the exercise  wagon and lose the weight I've put on while doing tx. It's undone some of my hard work but I'm gonna have a good meal and glass of wine /cocktail before then. 
A few girls on my hospital thread have had successes from FET too.


----------



## andade

Forgot to say, I had consultation with Embryolab  which was good.  Friendly doctor and talked about what they would do due to my PCOS. Slightly different to NHS. Picked up my Mastercard as well! 
Serum really friendly and also had good ideas about pre-treatment and monitoring throughout and the doc was quite honest! They were also surrounded by parents coming yo introduce their babies and take pictures with the clinical director who they seemed to love. DP went to IASO but I need to read up on them, he also liked IVF Barcelona and I cancelled my New Life consult as wanted to leave and it was scheduled for 4PM but they still gave me goodies and info. 
Just have to be careful and fo your own research too, as they are all selling their wares and this is what was advised in the seminar as well!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy love the new profile pic!! Is that a cat in the middle? You really should be a nurse with your love of pens!!   My friend wasn't very lucky they only collected 4 so big fx that she has one to transfer poor thing...  X

Andade I also love tree decs surprise surprise! I collect them from new places I visit, I have a multi coloured tree proper 70s/80s stylee! How long will they wait between freezing your eggs and then thawing and transferring them? X

Pp I'm very pleased to hear that there are some elements of Christmas you do enjoy. I know it can be tough splitting yourselves between families. For me I adore the winter months esp the weather! Not a fan of the sun tbh. Hope recovery is going ok X

Hope you're ok brown candy and cloudy x


----------



## andade

A multi-coloured tree!? I'm not sure of timescales yet. I think 6 - 8 weeks.

Forgot to mention Amy's profile pic with her lively fur babies.


----------



## pp1979

Morning!!  Hear what you are saying Amy but it is genuinely difficult with our family circumstances.  My Mum and stepdad are the most prominent in our lives, they do so much for us and i can't imagine not seeing them and my sis at Christmas.  I'm not as close to my Dad but he lives alone, no other family.  We lost my mother in law to cancer so obviously my inlaws all want to be together so Christmas just brings everything home.  I wish i could have a little one to put the sparkle back in it!!
Andade, i think you said something like - I wonder if anyone has weed when they have their ET?   
Oooo i really want to watch four weddings, is it not on now? Until i got engaged in june i wasn't interested in weddings at all!!
I am still really sore, my muscles in my tummy feel really bruised, i feel like I've taken a step back.    
Sorry for this depressing post, will book my ideas up.  Still concentrating on your ovaries Andade  
Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## andade

Morning  

Pp1979 - Hopefully,  you can find a solution to your Christmas so you're not apart for too long!

That's soo funny, now I read it back.  Can you imagine taking in some weed for transfer and saying to the doctor,  'I just need to relax! '  You might start a new trend,  especially as it's a legal medicine in some countries and natural after all the drugs we've been taking. 
I don't think it's on now, I'll scour the channels for  repeats but another guilty pleasure is the wedding dress progs on TLC.   
Your tummy is healing and it will be sore. It does get worse before it gets better. 

Thanks for thinking of the ovaries.  Tell the left one off! 
Your post wasent depressing, as I laughed!  Chin up, embrace the recovery time and get hooked on Box sets like I did!   Hopefully,  it won't be too grey today to lift your spirits.  
Remember,  we're here!


----------



## andade

Posted too soon!

Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## pp1979

Bless you Andade, thank you xx
We will work Christmas out and i will enjoy it when it's here. We are going to a wedding on 12th dec which will be nice and then after 21st days start getting longer.  Yyyyiiiiippppeeeee!!
I can see someone really chilled on the bed, legs akimbo, smoking a joint!! I thought, what a strange thing!!! Then a bit later on realised what you really meant.  I had to share it with you!!
I have found 4 weddings Canada on Sky, and even though i was trying to resist ive series linked about 6 series of Say Yes to the Dress.  I have a lot of time on my hands!! Please don't judge!!  I'm becoming everything i said i wasn't going to!! 
I went about a week with no pain killers but I'm taking them again now.  Hopefully my muscles will knit together a six pack.  I at least need my pouch to do one!!
Ive had stern thoughts with lefty and it has promised me it will come up trumps tomorrow.  I'm so excited for you.
Love to all you lovely ladies out there. Xxxx


----------



## andade

That image is soo funny!  
I'll suggest it to the clinic and see what they say! 
Who am I to judge?  I'm the one who mentioned the programme and yes, Say Yes to the Dress is one of my progs and the Atlanta version,  Something Borrowed,  Something New, Curvy Brides and there's another one!    I'm a TLC **** 
I'll let you know of your thoughts were stern enough or if lefty is just too naughty!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Pp1979 you did make me laugh with your comment about weed!   There are people on here making all sorts of changes to their life & diet to try & get pregnant using special toiletries & not eating or drinking certain things & the idea of someone smoking a joint at ec is very funny!   I'm sorry to hear about the complications with your family at Christmas   I imagine it must be difficult to try & keep everyone happy but I hope you get to spend some time with dp   Pleased to hear you have found some suitably trashy tv to keep you amused whilst you recover, remember you had major surgery & it will take time to feel better x  

Andade I hope the trigger shot went well   I did find I was strangely draw to the donor sperm stands despite not needing sperm because they had some amusing freebies!   I thought Newlife in Greece seemed really good, I also like Barcelona Ivf, Unidad de Reproduccion in Alicante & a couple of others   I felt quite uneasy about Manor ivf & some of the details the Russian clinic was providing about its donors were a little bit odd (how well can you retell stories? how well can you draw? how good are you at karaoke?!)   I think serum had invited previous patients along as volunteers to talk to people so that was why there were so many babies by their stand, I didn't have an appointment with them but they said to do a questionnaire & get a free phone consult. Wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow x  

Lisa the 'cat' in the middle is actually our miniature dachshund!   I uploaded the picture because I was telling a friend about how if you get the can of squirty cream out of the fridge all the dogs line up to have some & she wanted to see a pic, I forgot that everyone else would see it too!   I might have to put a better picture on which doesn't include my mums legs!   Sorry to hear your friend only got 4 eggs, but hopefully they will be really good quality & she will get good news about fertilisation   one of my old cycle buddies had ec yesterday & got 4 eggs & this morning she had a call to say all 4 fertilised  

Brown candy & cloudy I hope you are both ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy   I can't believe I thought your dog was a cat!!! What am I like!! That's funny about the squirty cream! My cat is the same when she hears the tin opener! She thinks it's tuna!  Unfortunately my friend only had 1 fertilise   poor thing she's been trying for what seems like forever too.. X

Andade hope you're ok and there's been no weed smoking     hope you're ok, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x

Pp browncandy and cloudy hope you're all ok X

Still trying to keep in a positive  2ww mode until Friday. I'm thinking if this isn't the month then at least I can get the rest of my bloods done the weekend I guess! Purchased a nice new red rug I time for the Christmas festivities... I'm in 2 minds whether to put the decorations up next weekend or the weekend after... I obviously can't buy my tree until the beginning of December tho!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa it wasn't a very good photo so not easy to see what it was, I've updated it now with one of my labs relaxing on the sofa!   sorry to hear about your friend   hopefully the one that fertilised will be a special lucky embie   Good luck with your 2ww, I still haven't forgotten that you said you would run round the garden naked if you got pregnant!  

Andade wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow, I will wear my big orange cardigan in your honour x  

Only 6 weeks on Friday until Christmas!


----------



## xmaslisa

A hahahaha!!!! I would aswell Amy!!!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello lovely ladies!

I have not updated in awhile, time hasn't been very friendly  

So after my endo scratch on Friday, my period came with vengeance and I don't know if it's common that endo scratch do bring on period before time. Today I had a call from my clinic to come for an endo scratch tomorrow   are they for real? After spending some quids and tomorrow will be my cycle day 25 and they are calling me for endo scratch, I find that a bit strange as the scratch is supposed to be on cycle day 21. 

Anyway, my injection is going ok but it's making me feel really unwell with headache that doesn't go away, and today I had a bad flu as well.
I am doing ok otherwise. DH and I have not still made up. I am just carry on alone with my treatment  

Andade you are getting so close now   Dec bring you good news with this journey.

Lisa   for Friday you wake uo with a pleasant surprise.

Amy how are you doing? AF is Anti Flow   which is period.

Hi Cloudy and Pp hope you are ok.


----------



## andade

Amy - I had a bit of an issue with  the trigger as it seemed as if the needle wasn't going to puncture the skin!  Had visions of phoning the clinic to say that I'd missed my trigger time.  

I didn't go to Manor or the Russian clinic. That does sound weird!  How well can you play scrabble?  How well can you bake cakes? 
Some of the parents just turned up at Serum. I was even on the train with one of them and they were taking pictures with Penny and their babies. 
Thanks for the good luck, x  You and Orange marshmallow will be a privilege!  

Lisa - I did consider it but thought better of it!  Think I'll just rely on the sedation. 
Still   for a successful 2ww! I think week after is a good time to put up the Dec's. 

Brown Candy - Your clinic sounds as if someone's not keeping track of the records properly! Sorry the injections are making you feel unwell.   How long do you have to take them for? 
I'm sure you and DH will sort things out,. You'll need each other for when treatment progresses. 
I sure hope the prayers bear fruition. 

Think I'll regret still being awake at this time in the morning!

Hope you're all ok, x


----------



## andade

Quick update!
I'm now home and in some pain and having something to eat.
In a bit of a shock as they collected 30 eggs! But as you know,  it's all about the quality so we'll see how they progress.  
Anyway, gonna rest now.

Hope everyone is having  a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade congratulations, that is a lot of eggs!   I hope you can rest & relax & get good news in the morning about fertilisation   Can't remember if I told you but on my cycle buddies thread we like to think the lights are turned down low to create a romantic atmosphere & barry white sings love songs whilst the sperm & eggs get busy x


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies!  

I am off on my holidays (cruising, it is THE only way to holiday!) so you will have to cope without Big Brother watching you for a few weeks  

Hope you are all ok and that wonderful things happen whilst I am away - I will be thinking of you all whilst I'm sipping margaritas  

Andade - brilliant EC! Sending you good luck with the fertilisation report and with ET, I will drink some orange cocktails in your honour!

Xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Omg! Andade that's brilliant news!!! I'm so pleased for you! X

Cloudy have a wonderful cruise... Not jealous or anything x


----------



## Amy76

Cloudy I hope you have a lovely much deserved holiday   we promise to be good whilst you are away!


----------



## pp1979

Wowsers!!!!  Andade that is amazing, well done you!! Although obviously i have to take some credit too   i wonder how many were from leftie, she did say she would come up trumps!!! You deserve lots of congratulations. Xxxx


----------



## andade

Thanks all! 
Amy - Think the orange marshmallow did a good job! I take comfort in the fact that BW is looking down and singing sweet soulful tunes in his deep voice while they get jiggy!    Although they've never met due to blocked tubes, so hope they like what they see!  

Cloudy - Jealous, V jealous!    You deserve it! Have a great time. Where are you off to?
By the way, have a mai tai for me! 🍸That's kind of orange! 

Lisa - Thank you!  Shall we gatecrash Cloudy's cruise? 

Pp1979 -  I think we need to get you to have a stern chat with all our ovaries!    Leftie definitely played ball but not sure how many she gave up!
Just realised that I said I'm a TLC sxxt and FF changed it to naughty little girl!  

Hope you're ok Brown Candy,  x


----------



## Brown-candy

Andade, am ok, thank you. I am down regging for 14 days.
Such wonderful news with your eggies   so impressive, congrats. 
Now the great big news tomorrow,   the eggies go beyond flirting to a full swing relation 

Cloudy enjoy your cruise though am well jel   
Have fun and we will look after the house and be good girls while you are away  

Hi Amy, Lisa and Pp hope you are ok!

And ohhhh DH and I have reconciled today   
I must say it was a pretty difficult 5 days without a proper conversation with him. I felt lonely and frustrated


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I'm pleased to hear you have made up with dh, you will be needing him soon!   it sounds like there is a bit of a mix up with the clinic if they called you in for another scratch   I wonder if it is because you are being treated at a satellite clinic as I've always found bourn to be really good   I hope you aren't suffering too many side effects from dr x  

Andade exciting that it is like a first date for the eggs & sperm tonight!   I hope you are feeling ok & drinking plenty of water to flush out the drugs x  

Lisa were you back at work today? If so I hope it has gone well   will the Christmas decorations being going up this weekend or are you waiting a bit longer? X 

Pp1979 I hope you have had a nice relaxing day catching up on all the special tv programmes Andade has suggested x  

Cloudy enjoy the cruise & the cocktails x


----------



## andade

Brown Candy - What day of Dr are you on now? Hope the headaches aren't causing too much bother. Other ladies say drinking lots of water helps them. Thanks for the congrats! 
If they can get past the first meeting then a relationship might entail! 
Glad to hear you and DH are back talking again.  It's amazing how little things can drag on. I've been guilty of that.  

Amy - Its like a blind date!  Who knows if they'll hit it off? Have they been misrepresenting themselves on their hospital profiles?  We'll have to see! 
Hope your day was good.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 
Amy yes back at work today... I think I've settled on the 22nd for indoor decorations 29th for indoor tree and 1st for outdoor lights and tree    hope you're ok x

Andade you're killing me with BW!    I'm pretty sure you'll get some good news, I wrote with an orange pen at work today does that count??!! X

Browncandy glad you 2 have made up! It's no fun when you argue X

Pp hope the recovery is going ok X

Have a fab time cloudy I want to know what ship and where you went! X

I'm not sure if you get the same cramps feeling in early pregnancy....but I have that AF feeling.... I'm not feeling positive right now I think it'll be 5-0 to AF methinks..... Hanging on in there tho!


----------



## andade

Morning everyone! 

Lisa - Amy started it!  An orange pen is acceptable. 
I like your Xmas schedule, very organised. Hope the cramps are something else and not AF! 

Well got the feedback from the blind date!  
8 eggs were chosen for ICSI and of those 5 were mature and they all fertilised.  The rest were IVF and  of those 5 fertilised, so there are 10 embies to keep an eye on and see how they develop. I won't get a call until next week.
So, BW seemed to set the mood but it looks like spermy and eggies lacked a bit of confidence and needed that extra push (ICSI ) to really get it on! Left to their own devices, (IVF) I've a feeling eggies are a bit shy as trust me I don't think spermies would ever turn down getting jiggy! 
So now it's the waiting game and hoping we have something to freeze.    

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade great news that barry was on good form last night!   Fab that you have 10 embies doing well   fx that you get some good frosties   sorry to hear there was a bit of a confidence issue but understandable on a blind date!   how are you feeling? I hope you are taking it easy as your body has been through a lot working hard to produce some lovely eggs & needs time to recover x  

Lisa the symptoms of early pregnancy & af seem to be the same so it is impossible to tell but I have fx it has worked for you   after over 6 years it is 65-0 to af for me even with some help!   still having fun trying though!   I am surprised you are waiting until 22nd before you start with the xmas decorations, seems quite restrained to me! x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## pp1979

Oh Girlies, i need your help!! Good news is i felt well enough to walk and meet my friend for lunch.  I felt good.  He also had great news....a scan picture to show me!! They got married in summer wasnt totally unexpected and obviously  i am genuinely delighted for them, but as you all know, its difficult to think about that when you feel like you have been stabbed in the heart.  If itccan happen straight away for some people why can't it happen for me, 6 years nearly!!!    I'm sorry, i know you all have been here one way or another.  Although DP did cheer me up by saying maybe it will happen for us just after we tie the knot!!  Friend said he was dreading telling me, which was sweet that he had thought about it, but i don't feel convincing when i respond.
Anyway just needed to get that off my chest!!
Andade, congratulations on all your embies, each one a little potential for your future family.  I'm so excited for you, i love to heareeveryones successes with this treatment.  Sorry about my little rant!!
Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## andade

Amy -  Barry definitely did his thang!   I'm praying that they survive  to be frozen as there's  no fresh transfer! 
I have been resting and had acupuncture this afternoon.  Think it was all undone when I had to get off the bus and walk home as there was soo much traffic this eve.   I walked past 7 buses and a 20 min journey took me 1 HR 20 min's inc walking! If I'd stayed in the bus,  not sure when I would have got home. 
If you're counting,  I dread  to think what AF has scored against me! 

Pp1979 - Yay that you are feeling good enough to go for a walk.  
Its only natural that sometimes you can't face this kind of information as it reminds you about your own.  Sometimes you have to give yourself the time to feel sad, rant and feel sorry for yourself and then let the news soak in before you can accept and appreciate the news and feel happy for people.
Feel free to use us to get things off your chest.  

Thanks for the congrats! 
Don't apologise!


----------



## Amy76

Andade what day will they freeze your embies on? I hope they are doing well & barry continues to sing to them   fx for a good haul of frosties ready for your fet in the new year   we might even end up being cycle buddies!   sorry that the awful journey home undid some of the positive effects of acupuncture, I hope you are relaxing & feeling ok this evening x  

Pp1979 great that you were feeling well enough to go out for a walk but sorry to hear about your friends news   It must be extra hard when you are recovering from major surgery   We are all here for you & hopefully dp is right & you will have good news of your own soon x  

Lisa I hope you are doing ok, it is definitely time one of us got one over on af x  

Brown can't I hope you are doing ok x  

Cloudy I hope you are relaxing & drinking orange cocktails by now x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies  

Amy when you put it like that it kinda puts it into perspective!!  I'm relatively new to this game! 'Twas my own fault for starting late thinking the same as tons of others... Wouldn't have dreamt there would be owt wrong!!  hope you're ok tho... I thought restrained too!! Esp when I swear I've seen some lights st a window too! I'm sure last year I was at it the 16th!!   X

Andade that's such good news! Fx cross you get lots of Frosties BW is still making me chuckle! I think if I go through treatment I'll have fairytale of New York    x

Pp sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down I guess after so many years trying it does get tough to take and I know you want to be happy for them but it just seems so unfair x

Brown candy I hope you're ok x

Still no AF as yet... Due tomorrow or Saturday... Not holding the breath but would be a great victory


----------



## Brown-candy

Thanks Amy and Andade, and Lisa  it's so cool to be in good terms with a loved one  
Today is day 7 of down regging so am half way through.

Andade such brilliant news with the fertilisation rate this is so good. Did you just say no fresh transfer, why? X  Am planning a session of acupuncture next week. Sorry about that experience of going home.x

Lisa symptoms are quite similar but fx it's not AF. X

Pp I have surely been down that road and I will be 6 years next month since I tied the knot and no little one yet. To top it off DH very close friend just announced that he has a baby and he's not quite 1 year since he married. So such is life. But we must be hopeful for ours  X

Help how did you count the AF thing


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Amy - Not sure when they will freezero the embies. I think it depends on how they develop. So could be day 3 or day 5. I've told Barry if he needs a break,  then Marvin can take over.  Also told the eggies to not let their make up slip and keep 'working their thang'! 
If anyone is lurking, they're going to think Im dead crazy!  
Hope you're ok and I've been asked to kick your butt!  

Lisa - Dont blame yourself for starting late!  You just don't think there's going to be a problem when you're ready to ttc. I dont believe you should have kids before youre ready, Also, it's still fairly early in terms if how long you've been trying, so don't give up hope.  Also, what is late for us with issues,  is not late for lots of other ladies.  My cousin, same age as me is due to give birth again next week! 
I'm crossing everything, as who knows what will happen?  I'm rooting for you,  so we can start Fairytale of NY!  Although,  I do think I've gone a bit crazy with the whole thing! 
I'm rooting for you! 

Brown Candy - One more week to go of DR!   Hope the side effects die down. 
They decided on FET due to the way I responded and to avoid OHSS, although I'm fine so would be up for a transfer now!  But I know this will be better for my body and I'm enjoying a naughty few days before I get back to prepping my body for transfer and being all healthy.

Taking it easy and still got some abdo pain. Apart from that, I'm good. 

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade nice idea to add Marvin to the mix!   After the initial meeting I'm sure they are building confidence now & fx for a good haul of frosties   At least you can blame the drugs for being crazy, I have no excuses!   Jenni says I need to speak to the lovely limboland ladies to help decide what to do next in terms of treatment, I had a dr appointment yesterday & asked about whether they could do a scan to check for any damage from the myo as my clinic is only basing their opinion on the ultrasound of my lining & also to discuss what blood tests I should get done, I want to make sure I give the fet my best shot & find out whether it is worth pursuing de treatment abroad x  

Lisa I got my maths wrong, after 6 years I think it is more like 72-0 to af even with 5 embies transferred!   like andade said don't blame yourself for starting late, with having gynae problems there is every chance we might not have got lucky even if we had started earlier x  

Browncandy exciting that you are half way through dr x  

Pp1979 I hope you are doing ok today x


----------



## andade

Amy - I don't think I can even blame the drugs but I'll use it as an excuse for now! 
I think it's a good idea to check for any damage from the myo, as you want to know that there are no adhesions or anything. That's why my clinic had me do an aqua scan after the myo before starting treatment.
Jenni's the one who told me to kick your butt and they're waiting for you!  
Def worth seeing what others have done and between them there's a wealth of experience.
Check it out if you feel it might be helpful but I think if you lurk, you'll see a chant for you has begun!


----------



## pp1979

Hi to everyone, thanks to all of you for your nice words.
Lisa, i started TTC when i was 30, since then loads of my friends have been pregnant, it's the luck of the draw,, it is most definitely not your fault!!  Oh and yesterday i started my Christmas shopping!! 
Browncandy, i have never done DR so don't know how it makes you feel but i hope you're coping OK. 
Andade, im sending encouraging thoughts to your embies.    
I am full of good news, i feel much more positive.  I'm feeling well and have also found tons of Four Weddings.
Also, remember a couple of weeks ago, someone announced something on here and had to be reminded that it wasn't just us that can see this, we have about a gazzilion views? Do you.know what im on about?


----------



## andade

Pp - Thanks for the cheerleaders!  
Glad youre feeling better and positive today.   Yay to converting to Four Weddings!  I love the US version.  I don't really like the English one, as they tend to bxxch a lot. 
I do remember but I don't remember what was said.    I bet the gazillion views are ladies looking for help or advice with their myo's and all they get is us gassing with each other about lots of things but not myos!


----------



## pp1979

Ok, Andade, you need more clues, think BW or Marvin??!!??


----------



## Amy76

Pp1979 pleased to hear you are feeling a bit happier x  

Andade here's another clue   x


----------



## pp1979

Amy....


----------



## pp1979

Sorry the sad face shouldn't be in there!!


----------



## Amy76

I did ovulation prediction kits to check whether anything was happening after my failed cycle & they've come up positive the last 3 days so I've been having fun trying despite my chances of success being pretty much zero!


----------



## andade

It's like Pictionary! 

You have fun trying!


----------



## pp1979

Amy, well stranger things have happened and these babies don't make themselves.  I was a bit worried 5 weeks wasn't long but iffeel chirpier today!!


----------



## Amy76

Pp1979 great that you feeling chirpier today!  

Andade it has got to be worth a try!   Hope you are feeling ok today & have recovered from your crazy journey home last night x


----------



## andade

I'm so pleased that you're feeling chirpier today.   Can feel a bit down after surgery and being on this ttc journey. 
Laughter is good for  the soul and I'm definitely chuckling today.  

Amy - Its always worth a try and better and more fun than cycling!    I've been lazy today, so yeah recovered thanks.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!!

Well you're making me chuckle tonight!!    another long day at work...  fancy working Friday 23th!!

Amy hope you're ok! And enjoying yourself!!!   X

Andade glad you're ok x

Pp ummmm I think that may have been me broadcasting to the world when I was dtd!!!    glad you're feeling better today X

Hope you're ok brown candy X

Well good news atm.... Still no AF... I'm still hanging in til the end of the weekend tho gonna give AF a chance. Still feel a bit crampy


----------



## Brown-candy

Morning ladies,

Lisa am keeping everything crossed AF stays at bay  pls hang in there cos good things happen in run up to xmas 

Amy the word impossible only exist in the dictionary, you may be pleasantly surprised  


Pp am doing much better now thanks. Good to know you are in a jolly good mood  

Andade I now understand. Am sure it's for the best and it won't be a long wait for u. 

By the was there's been massive killing by gunmen in Paris at least 118 are dead now  what a life.


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Lisa - You worked on Friday 23th?  
Yay to no AF still!  There is still hope!   

Brown Candy - Hopefully the wait won't be too long. The main thing is hoping that there are any to freeze!   

The events in Paris are truly horrific and it does put everything into perspective.  Thinking of them,  as it so easily as has happened in the past could be be us  

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning! 

Andade What I did mean was Friday 13th   idiot what I am!! X

Brown candy The attacks in Paris are just awful.. It is so very sad and scary... Bless them all. Glad you're ok x

Well still no AF this morning... Still trying to keep positive! But it was late a couple of months ago by a few days... Don't want to test incase it's negative and then the maybe bubble is burst!  

I'm currently making pickled onions and eggs! You can imagine the smell in my house atm!!! God I hope no one comes!! Have a good weekend all x


----------



## andade

You're so good making all these home made goodies!  
Love pickled onions but I've never had a pickled egg!


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade!!! You must immediately go to your local chippy and get a pickled egg!!! I love them!!   x


----------



## andade

I've always thought I'm not gonna like them.  I love eggs and  I love things that are pickled but font know if I'd like them together!


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I was watching the news late last night waiting for dp to finish work & it was awful seeing what was happening in Paris   it does put things in to perspective & make us realise how lucky we are.

Lisa I've never tried a pickled egg or a pickled onion, they look a bit too much like eye balls to me!   I only eat eggs in cakes or pancakes   I hope af stays away x  

Andade nothing good is going to come of trying a pickled egg, don't do it!  

Pp1979 I hope you are still feeling chirpy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy     that tickled me!! Only in cakes... Seriously you haven't had a pickled onion!!


----------



## Amy76

Nope, no pickled onions here!   soon you'll be telling me I need to go on a cruise to a Christmas market where they sell pickled onions!


----------



## xmaslisa

crying!


----------



## Brown-candy

Amy you had me in tears laughing at Christmas market for pickle    

I have never had anything pickled before, what makes it pickle Lisa?

Lisa still crossing all 10 AF stays away. 

Andade  good advice there for you from Amy about pickle egg  

The Paris bloodshed is frightening it could easily be us here in the UK. Besides many Britons travel very regularly to Paris.

I am working tonight and had to have my injection by 6pm because I start my shift by 7pm. I normally hv it by 8pm but 2 hrs different is not too bad I guess.

Happy windy n rainy weekend ladies!


----------



## xmaslisa

I canny believe you lot and your non pickle eating!!   

Browncandy you basically just add whatever you want pickling to vinegar!! You of course can buy this stuff... Beetroot, pickled cabbage, pickled onions, pickled eggs, pickled anything!! I prefer to make my own its part of Christmas for me and I grew up with my mom doing the same   try some! You might like it!! X


----------



## pp1979

Mmmmm my favourite Opies cocktail onions, chilled in the fridge.  Never had an egg though.
Andade, have you heard anything yet?
Lisa hope no AF stil.
Hope everyone else is OK.
I think I'm gonna make a Drs app.  Really ready to go back to work, buy physically still sore, still got a pouch and am so nervous about AF being due next week, so I'm hoping the Dr might come up with something.
Xxxxx


----------



## andade

Evening everyone!  
You all seem to be in a bit of a pickle about pickling!  

Amy - I can't believe you've never had a pickled onion at least?  I do think you've now got a few things added to your bucket list and I'll be very disappointed if you don't get that cruise yo the a Christmas Market that sell something picked!  
Don't worry,  I don't think Lisa has managed to convince me about the egg. Sorry Lisa! 

Brown Candy - Do you like pickled onion crisps? Hope the injections are going well and not causing too many side effects.

Lisa - I'm sure you're in despair with the lack of experience with pickles on this thread!   You could send them Christmas parcels with their first ever pickles. Hope AF is still away!

Pp - Pro ably won't get a call until tomorrow or Tuesday. Glad you're feeling ready to go back to work, as long as you think you're up to it. You can always do phased return to ease yourself into it.
How many weeks since the myo? 

Nor been up to anything much.  Popped out to see my friend today and might go out again in a bit.
Feeling much better now but still hit a bit of abdo pain with pressure,  so think a few more days before starting exercise.  Might have a couple more treats  (think cakes)  as well before I start back on my regime. 

Hope everyone has had a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade pleased to see you are thinking of treating yourself with cake rather than pickled egg!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! It's bad that I'm still up when I have to be up at 6 but I couldn't help watching I'm a celeb!  

Amy lovin the new profile pic! Hope you're ok... I forgive your non pickle eating   X

Andade I'm glad to at least hear you've ate pickled onions   yes AF is still away.... I still dare not test I'm going to give it one more day and if it doesn't arrive tomorrow I shall give it a go Tuesday morning   Enjoy your cakes x

Hope you're ok brown candy and pp X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies

Lisa that 'am a celeb' is a fab show I love it too. Good AF is still at bay, am hopeful for u. X

Andade I hv never had anything pickled before   
My injections going ok, no side effects at the moment. 
3 more sleeps and it's my baseline scan.

The idea of cake is great. Hubby bought an egg free one from 'cake box' the other day and the taste is super yummy. As am a lacto intolerance I was dreading the cake till he said its egg free. 

Pp and Amy hope u are good. X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I love I'm a Celebrity, ended up watching it on plus one because I watched homeland first so it was a late night!   Fx that af stays away x  

Andade I hope you get an update on your embies & that they are doing well, any news on when you might be starting your new job? hope you are fully recovered from ec now x  

Brown candy not long now until your baseline scan!   lovely that dh got you an egg free cake x  

Pp1979 hope you get sorted with your dr appointment & can get back to work if you think you are ready x  

Just trying to sort out getting a referral for my hysteroscopy, I looked through my notes & it said my consultant did my myo using the bonney hood method, anyone heard of this or had the same? I looked it up online & looks like they sew a flap of uterus back on itself so might be what is causing the repeated implantation failure?


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies!  

Amy - I think cake is definitely more of a treat than a pickled egg! 
I've had news from the love lab. Update below!
How did you get your notes from your myo? Never heard of bonney hood, although sounds like a funny name! I hope you get your hysteroscopy soon and it can give you a good bill of health.  

Lisa - Still sending you      for no AF!  Didn't have the cakes, so gonna make up for it today.  

Brown Candy - Update on embies below.   Glad you have no side effects and injections are going well.
Not long until your baseline. 

Got the call today and they have frozen three embies and they are watching two more.    I'm soo pleased and I shed a couple of tears afterwards, as I just didn't know if we'd get any.  I also think although I was trying to take it in my stride,  I was really nervous. 
So another milestone reached and now the wait for ET! 
Think I'll add a glass of wine to the cake!  

Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade great news on the embies   I'm so pleased for you   my dr at the fertility clinic wanted to know what had been done during my myo so the consultant who did the surgery sent a letter saying he had removed 5 fibroids & used the bonney hood method, it is a bit of a funny name! I have spoken to my clinic & the surgeons secretary & they agree that a hysteroscopy is probably the right thing to do so I contacted my gp & she will sort out the referral, not sure how long it will take so might delay the fet but worth doing so I know what is going on   I hope you enjoy your cake & wine x


----------



## andade

Thank you!  
I think the hysteroscopy is a good idea and I know some clinics do this before treatment. 
I've just had a pie for dinner (haven't had one for ages due to 'evil' pastry! ) and a strawberry and white chocolate cheesecake. 
Now, shall I have a glaS's of red or chocolate liquer?


----------



## Amy76

Andade the strawberry & white chocolate cheesecake sounds good, I would go for the chocolate liqueur!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy never heard of the Bonney hood! Im not sure I had a special method or not! I guess it's not a bad idea to have a hysteroscopy tbf at least you can be sure everything is in order for the frostie x

Andade dessert sounds good! Really good news on your enbies sounds like your treatment has been really positive X

Browncandy not long til your next step then! Hope you're feeling ok X

Pp hope you're ok x

Loving I'm a celeb lady c is hilarious! Still no AF btw.... The latest I've ever been I might test tomorrow if no arrival


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning ladies! I just had to come on here and let you know I've got a bfp!!!!! I can't believe it and I'm still in shock! I know it's very early days tho... X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy! I don't know what to do with myself!!!  X


----------



## Amy76

Clearly using the orange pen at work & booking the fertility appointment made all the difference!


----------



## xmaslisa

Clearly did!!   must be all the vinegar!!  X


----------



## Amy76

I'm still not prepared to try a pickled egg or pickled onion until you have clear evidence they work!


----------



## pp1979

Wow, Lisa and Andade CONGRATULATIONS      
what great news for you both.  Lisa with her BFP and Andade with her little frozen triplets!!  

Andade, on Thursday its 6 weeks since my myo.  Dr signed me off for another 2 weeks, not what i wanted really but work have said until my Dr says OK, i am barred from the premises.  I might go back to the Drs next week.

Amy and Browncandy i hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Lisa girl omg


----------



## andade

I'm late to the party!!!

Lisa -  Aaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!!! OMG, OMG!!            
     

I'm sending you lots of      that the whole journey goes smoothly for you and dh.

Amy - I went for a chocolate slice instead!  Saved the liquer to make a milkshake with some vanilla ice cream. 

Pp1979 - Thanks for the congrats. 
Are you feeling completely better to go back to work now?  I love the fact that you are banned from the premises!  

Brown Candy - Hope you're well, x

I got another call from the clinic and the serenading has been working as the other two embies got frozen today!  We now have to wait for our appointment letter when we can discuss FET and probably get the gradings. So another milestone and another wait.
Think I'll extend my treat time for another few days before jumping back on my healthy regime. 

Have a good day everyone, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I think I need to send some celebratory emoticons, I was walking the dogs in some muddy fields earlier & struggling to reply on my phone but was so excited to read your news x  
              

Andade great news on having some extra frosties   that definitely deserves another treat!  

I just had a call from my gp's secretary to say they have done the referral for the hysteroscopy so they are being super efficient   just need to wait for an appointment now


----------



## andade

Amy, great that they're moving quickly.  Hope you don't have a long wait for your appointment. 
I do think your emoticons are much more appropriate as you got the Christmas ones included!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhh thanks everyone!!! Isn't it so strange that I decide to share the news with you guys before my family  

Amy that was quick with the referral!! Thanks for all the emoticons   X

Andade great news about the new edition Frosties!! I have a good feeling X

Brown candy thanks for the congrats! Hope you're feeling ok X

Pp thanks for the congrats. Hope you're ok too X

Still can't quite believe it! I'm sure it'll sink in pretty quickly just gotta   It all goes well now! Xx


----------



## pp1979

Lisa, i need some tips, i already shared with the world when i dtd, like you,  I've been eating a lot of pickled onions, anything else ineed to do


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol to the pickled onions! Well I had the pregnacare conception vitamins and just dtd every other day in the fertile window   x


----------



## pp1979

I also bought 11 Christmas presents yesterday!!!


----------



## xmaslisa

I'm very proud of you pp!!   x


----------



## andade

Lisa -Privileged that you told us first!   

Pp - Have you had a pickled egg yet or made your Christmas cake?  A few more things to tick off the list!


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha!!! Good thinking Andade!!!


----------



## pp1979

Thanks girls, I'm on it!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa how are you doing? what happens next? I know with ivf they do early scans at around 6-7 weeks but not sure how it works with a natural bfp, so exciting though! x  

Andade you are right that we are privileged that Lisa shared her news with us before her family, but then we did get details about dtd too which possibly weren't shared with the family!  

Brown candy what is next for you? hope you are doing ok x  

Pp1979 well done with the Christmas present shopping, did you try a pickled egg?!  

5 weeks tomorrow til Christmas!


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning! 

Hi Amy I need to make a GP appt then I guess I will get a madwife appt too   I think on NHS you get a scan at 12/40 unless there is any problems before that or unless you pay privately for one.. So I'm just taking it day by day atm.... I'm ecstatic but really anxious!! How are you doing? X

I'm so excited for Christmas!! I'm putting up the decs Sunday!!  still can't get the page of emoticons!! I don't know why!!!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa that seems a really long time to wait! Maybe you can ask for an earlier scan because of the surgery?   I am good, I've been back at the gym quite a bit since it reopened 2.5 weeks ago, balancing exercise with treats!   It is quite busy but lots of new members & although the equipment is good it is a bit soulless so I'm tempted to move to another gym which dp goes to which has a pool, sauna & steam room   I can't believe you are missing all the Christmas pictures, here you go


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies,

Lisa has your bfp sank in now?   
Am so happy for you. Make an appointment with the GP and you will get the midwife appt almost immediately. May this pregnancy grow smoothly and beautifully till due date.

Amy, well done on the gym and treat  
I am going back to my T25 cardio exercise to also keep things in check. Swimming pool is so much on my mind but time wont permit, I must try and make time for it  

Andade   on the additional frosties. 
Do you know when you are planing your transfer? Will it be on your natural cycle or will you be given medication before transfer?

Pp  I guess following Lisa's bfp model is a good idea   such as telling us when you dtd  and what you did after dtd such as lay on your back with your legs raised to keep things in   (she didn't add those extra details  )

AFM went in for my baseline scan today and was told I have developed 3 large cysts on my left ovary    and the biggest measuring about 2.6 mm 
The nurse took some blood to run an estradiol test. She said if the level is over 75 pg/mL then it will need sorting out but at the moment I should carry on down regging. Next scan is next week Wednesday. Now am wondering what could cause such growth even while down regging   

I will like to know more about this if I could find ladies who had similar issue. Anyone knows any thread where such problem is discussed?


----------



## andade

Evening ladies!  

Amy - I don't think the family would want all the details!  Well done on going back to the gym. I should be back to exercise this weekend. Need it after indulging!  How's all your research going in terms of clinics or are you going with your clinics affiliated one?

Lisa - Hope the news is settling in for you and dh.  Can you get a sneaky scan at work?
Dec's going up already! I think I need some new ones, as it's been a while since I added to them. Also need a new tree!  Never had a fresh one. 

Brown Candy - Thanks for the Congrats!   Not sure when transfer will be yet but got my follow up appt next month. It will be medicated though. I think it's quite common for ladies to develop cysts during tx. Hope it doesn't interfere with tx.   Try posting on the IVF thread and you should get some replies.

Pp - Hope you're well and following the ttc plan. 

Not been up to much. Quite lazy really and this weather hasn't helped.  Was watching a video about the IVF process and theres a section on ICSI where they hit the sperm on the head before injecting it into the egg.  Just thought I'd share. 
Hope you're all well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy you're so good going to the gym! I really should get abit more active now! I might see if I can try when I see the GP... If not if I get desperate there's a few clinics that do private scans for about £70... X

Andade lol at the sperm being hit in the head!  I'm not so sure about the sneaky scan! We have got an ultrasound in the dept but I guess I have to play by my own rules! I'd never scan a pregnant friend/colleague unless they'd had a proper scan already... Just incase! Too right the decs are going up the weekend! I canny wait! I like a real tree every year it becomes part of the Xmas routine going to choose it  X

Brown candy just about settling in! Such an early time to find out tho it's freaky! I developed an ovarian cyst when I was taking esmya prior to the myo it flipping burst tho so no treatment for it, pretty painful... I guess they'll just keep an eye on it... It must be hormone related X 

Pp hope you're ok x

Afm   I'm peeing like a racehorse and have killer boobs


----------



## pp1979

Hi Ladies,
Ive been eating pickled onions every day, can't bring myself to try an egg!
And...i am really trying to embrace Christmas!!  
Browncandy is right, Lisa, I'm really sorry but you're gonna have to give me all details!! Although if it works it may not be the best timing getting married in September but I'm sure i could work something out for a miracle!!
Did you find a useful thread Browncandy?
Andade, did they still inject it even though it had concussion??
I am feeling good today, actually did 30min workout and that went OK.  AF due Wednesday so I'm going  to see how that goes anc then try and get an app with my usual Dr to chat about a phased return.
Gutted i found a new white hair this morning, that makes 3!! I am so dark, they stand out but i yank them out!
Hope you're all ok. Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Browncandy I'm really sorry to hear about the cysts   have you had the results back from your blood test yet? I don't know anything much about cysts but hopefully a bit longer down regging will resolve the problem x  

Andade I think you were allowed to indulge for a bit, your body did such a good job with growing all the eggs for you that it probably needed a bit of a break   Did they say why they hit the sperm on the head for icsi?!   There are a couple of foreign clinics I like but I really need to wait for the hysto & see what that shows then look at doing the fet before we move on to de treatment so still a bit of time to decide   Any news on starting the new job yet? x  

Lisa I love that you are sharing the peeing & boob details with us!   Have fun putting the christmas decorations up at the weekend   We have a fake tree because real trees with needles & dogs aren't a good combination!  

Pp1979 sounds like you are doing well x  

Hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies,

Pp, well done in trying everything am sure if baby comes before wedding it will be very lovely and honey moon will be short-lived 
I did not manage to get any link to more info but I tried posting on the IVF thread but no real response yet.
Sorry about the white hair Pp 

Amy, thanks. I have not had the result yet I think they will tell me when am back there on Wednesday to see how things go. I am hopeful it will dissolve else I will suggest that they aspirate it.
Its good plan to have your hysto before any further treatment  

Lisa peeing is expected   enjoy all the lovely symptoms that comes with a pregnancy. 
Now you should start window shopping for maternity dresses and tops  

Andade hope you are ok

I had some spotting yesterday around 6:30pm when my AF literally finished last week   I really dont understand what is going on in my body right now, but I know that this suprecur is playing things up  but am keeping positive that it will all end well.
I read in a study that down regulating for longer than 1 week results in low quality eggs  
Not long before another scan, pls roll on Wednesday.


----------



## andade

Morning all! 

Lisa - I totally understand about the cheeky scan. It really wouldn't be the done thing.   Are your decs up yet? Do you do outside as well?  I do like real trees but I'm never organised enough to get one, so artificial means one will at least go up!  Although this year, Ive got more time to prep, so no rushing this year. 
DH mus be pleased with killer boobs!  

Pp1979 - They have to hit the sperm on the head before they inject it. They stun it and slow it down. 
Glad you're feeling much better and impressed that you're doing workouts as well. 
The grey hair battle!  I think I've only got three too but they're in places where they're not easily seen. 

Amy - I've had my break now and indulged,  so now time to get back to healthy eating and exercise!  Will pay the leisure centre a visit tomorrow.  Think they hit the sperm on the head  to control it and suck it up in the needle. Hope the us to appointment cones soon.
Start date is after Christmas!   Not sure why!

Brown Candy - Im fine thanks.  You're body definitely seems to be doing its own thing at the moment. I don't think DRing for longer than a week will be a problem,  as loads of women DR for much longer.
Good luck for your scan on Weds.

Hope everyone else is well. 

Nice, bright day even though cold.  Thinking of going for a walk and finishing off some work in my front garden that I started yesterday.
Hope everyone has a good day, x


----------



## che1182

Hi All,

Just popping in as I do - even though I feel like I was here soooooo long ago, and saw xmaslisa is pregnant! Congratulations!!! Did you use the sperm meets egg??

What I really need to say is please please look after yourself at work - if I could talk to my early pregnant self this is what I would say. I did not think about myself or my baby enough. 

Enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 

Amy I'm pleased you're pleased that I'm sharing!   hope you are ok X

Andade hope you're ok? Decs inside went up today! Hoorah! Going to get my indoor tree next weekend tho... Putting the outside lights up on the 1st DH doesn't want the rest of our lane to think we're nuts (we clearly are) X
Browncandy good luck for Wednesday hope all goes well... I'm not purchasing a thing until after 12/40! I'll just have to look bloated and fat!! Lol X

Pp hope you're recovering ok X

Che! Thanks for the good wishes and advice! Am all over it! I did sort of use the smep! Not 100% religiously but there or there abouts! Hope you're ok x

Afm... Same really no real changes just taking it day at a time X
32 days til Xmas


----------



## andade

Morning all!  

Che - Its always great to see a success story.  Glad to hear you got yours and your little one is fine. 

Lisa - Im fine thanks.    It's all Xmas ago go in your house now!   You might motivate me to actually do proper decorations on time this year on time this year.   I'm sure that your lane knows you're Xmas mad already!  
Hope everything is going smoothly for you. 

Amy,  Brown Candy and Pp,  hope you're all well and have a good day. Cloudy, not sure if you're back but hope you're well,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Browncandy I have always down regged for longer than a week, I thought you had to with long protocol? Maybe the cysts & hormone levels are why af has been a bit erratic for you over the last few months, hopefully you will get some answers on wednesday x  

Andade I was very pleased with myself as I made it to the gym 5 times this week   dp is away at the moment so thought I would fit in some gyming whilst he is away, if only I hadn't combined it with m&s tripple chocolate cookies I could actually become quite fit!   I wonder why the start date isn't until after christmas? nice that you have some extra time off though x  

Lisa great that you have your indoor decorations up   I'm sure your neighbours know that you are Christmas crazy already!   good that you are feeling ok other than the peeing & boobs x  

Pp hope you are ok x  

Che nice to hear that you got your lovely daughter after everything you have been through x  

Cloudy are you back? I hope you had a lovely holiday x  

Took my mum to see the lady in the van at the cinema yesterday, it was good & she enjoyed it but a bit different & I think I was the youngest in the screening by a whole generation!   Really cold here today so I have the heater & extra oil filled radiator on & am drinking lots of tea to keep warm   It will be a year tomorrow since my myo, I found an old post op photo of when I was really bloated & it made me realise how far I've come  

Hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## Cloudy

Hello lovely ladies! My my, what a lot had happened whilst I have been away! You have been a chart bunch, I wouldn't expect any other!  

Brown candy - ME! I had cysts on my last FET DR and my e2 levels were so high they thought the machine had broke because it was about 1600 or something like that! I had to have a trigger shot and down reg for longer. But, that was the cycle I got a BFP (the mc was chromosome related, don't worry). Good luck for your next scan  

Amy - dont talk to me about cold! Came home from 30c sunshine to find the heating had broke and it was less than 8c in my house (the thermometer doesn't go lower than 8c). Fortunately I am a wizz at repairing broken boilers  

Andade - brilliant news about the frosties. I hope you are ok and having some lovely treats  

Pp - glad you are feeling better, and don't beat yourself up if you have some bad days because there will always be good days on their way   As a famous song once said "there's gonna be some sunshine after the rain"  

Che - lovely to see a successful story  

I think that's everyone...

Oh, I had a lovely holiday, thank you for asking after me. You will be pleased to know that I had a lovely orange cocktail for each and every one of you.... That includes all current and previous members of Fertility Friends  

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Oh, I should also have said....

Thank you for being well behaved and not being naughty whilst I was away, glad I haven't got to come back to find anyone in detention    

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

.....oh yes, one last little thing....

CONGRATULATIONS Lisa - so pleased to come back to this lovely news and enjoy every second (and relax as much as you can!) 

Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hey cloudy great that you had a lovely holiday   & so kind of you to drink orange cocktails for us!   sorry to hear about the broken heating   hope it is all working well now   it's good to have to back x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks cloudy   I will! Glad to hear you had a fab cruise xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Lovin the profile pic Amy! X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies 

I have been so busy but just a quick update!

Cloudy so good to have u back, welcome and thanks for drinking some orangeness on our behalf.

Amy time flies so quick and it's already a year since your myo. I remember when I was told I will be having a myo. I was gutted and said it will be 1 year before I can get back to IVF, but how time disappears so quickly.

Lisa pls take a lot of rest when u can. You should be 5 weeks gone by now. Now 4 weeks till Christmas. Can't wait to indulge on Christmas Day. 😀

Pp how are u?

And for me, I had a call from the nurse to say my scan appt is cancelled so I should carry on down regging as this was my consult's decision . So scan now is 1st Dec. And the spotting is still on going since last week Friday.


----------



## andade

Hi all! 

Amy - Impressive return to the gym!👏 Although I'm not sure if M & S treats are part of the regime!  Says the lady who had two choc chip cookies from Lidls bakery.   They're the best! 
Glad your mum enjoyed her cinema treat. Time moves so quickly and it's amazing how much you've been through since then.  
What you have you done to the dog?  Is that your concession to early Xmas decs?  

Cloudy - Welcome back!   So glad you had a well deserved break.  Thanks for having a cocktail for each and every one of us, although not sure how much of a chore that was!  Pity you had to come back to a broken boiler! 

Lisa - Hope you're well and not working too hard. Think a Xmas decs  profile pic is due. 

Brown Candy - Hope you don't have any more spanner in the works and that the longer down regging helps the cyst. 

Pp - Hope you're well, x

Was meant to start exercising today but had abdo pain.  Not sure where it came from but will keep an eye on it. Not sure why I'm not sleeping. Not even feeling tired.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy sorry to hear about the delays to treatment but hopefully a bit longer down regging will sort things out & you can get back on track with treatment x  

Andade I think treats will always be part of my exercise regime!   I haven't tried the lidls cookies before so will have to give them a go   Sorry to hear about the abdo pain   I hope it goes soon x  

Lisa how are you feeling? I hope you are managing to get some rest   Not long now until you get the christmas tree & lights up & you will be completely christmassy x    

Pp1979 hope you are doing ok x  

Cloudy hope you have settled back in now & the heating is working properly x  

Went to hobbycraft last night as they have 20% off for club members for a few days & got some bits & saw the reindeer antlers & thought they would be perfect for my dog to get her in the mood for christmas


----------



## andade

Amy - Lidls fresh bakery products are the best! Try the apple turnovers - great with whipped double cream!  My sister swears by their doughnuts and has been known to travel on the bus to buy them but I'm not a doughnut person.
Love Hobbycraft!   Are you a crafter, since you're a member? 

Abdo pain gone!   Eventually went to sleep at 4:30, so I'm sure it will catch up on me. Planning to go for a walk/jog and no treats!    Thinking of writing my Xmas card list today and writing my cards, as I have them already in my card box. I'm terrible for posting the ones abroad on time.  
Hope everyone is well and has a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Andade good to hear the abdo pain has gone, shame it has been replaced by insomnia!   I hope you manage to catch up on some sleep during the day, I walked the dogs this morning in the fields & we got really muddy!   I love crafting, spent lots of time after my myo doing craft stuff - sock monkeys, xmas decorations, little rabbits in felt carrot beds & pixies in felt leaf beds etc, dp is always very underwhelmed by what I produce!   Hobbycraft have 20% off all full price items in store & online until monday night   Lisa will be proud of you for thinking of doing your christmas cards whilst it is still november x


----------



## andade

You definitely need to change the profile pics, so that we can see sock monies and rabbits in carrot beds.   My friend makes cards and my other  friend does book art which looks really impressive!  I haven't made anything crafty for ages!
I think I'll impress myself if  get my cards done before the end of the month!


----------



## Amy76

Here are some of the sock animals, probably would have been more useful kept as socks, but kept me amused for a bit!


----------



## andade

Sooo cute!  Reminds me of the PG Tips monkey! 
Where do you keep them all?


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Amy you are so talented! me and DH have a go at making each other a Xmas card.. It's like a tradition now! Hope you're ok x ps I'm jealous of all your Xmas emoticons....

Andade hope you're ok and the pain has gone? I will be mega proud of you if you do your cards!! I will have to sort out a profile pic you're right! X

Browncandy hope you're feeling ok? X

Pp hope you're ok x

Cloudy hope you've got your sea legs back X

Afm I'm ok will be 6/40 Saturday am having some mild period type pains... Hope it's nothing to worry about... I do wonder with all the scar tissue on my uterus if it may be that stretching a bit... It's really worrisome! You go from the initial utter disbelief and excitedness to worrying about literally every twinge or (tmi) d/c!   Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## andade

Lisa - Im doing fine thanks. Pain has disappeared.   Still haven't done my cards  but aiming to have at least the list done by the weekend.  I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about the pains. Seems to be so many different twinges / aches that ladies experience. It could be the endo too.
Have you posted on the early pregnancy boards to see how others are feeling?

Amy - Hope you're well. Are you crafting tonight? Went past my local Hobbycraft and a couple of members of staff were standing outside the store dressed as elves and there was a Father Christmas and a sleigh. 

Brown Candy - Hope you're well and the down regging is going ok, x

Pp - Hope you're ok. Have you sorted your return to work yet? 

Cloudy - Are you acclimatising to the weather yet?

Had a great day with DP, as he had the day off. Had a  nice pub dinner.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Andade glad your pain has gone. Tbh.... I'd have been more impressed if you were writing the cards and not just thinking about it   have had a peep on the boards but not posted... Seems robe a lot of people that have pains or some sort of bleeding for one reason or another.. I'm just trying to chill and relax which I guess is easier said than done! Love a nice pub dinner! Glad you had a nice day x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Lisa hopefully the pains are just stretching, exciting that you will be 6 weeks on Saturday! Dp isn't convinced of my talents, he didn't even trust my cake making for quite a long time!   sending some christmas love to you, I have my cadbury's advent calendar ready for Tuesday x    

Andade there weren't any elves or Father Christmas & his sleigh at our hobbycraft   pleased the pain has gone & you had a nice day with dp x  

Hello brown candy, cloudy & pp1979 hope you are ok x  

Our town had its Christmas lights switch on tonight with a laser display & fireworks & it was fab, there was also a frozen singalong with elsa, Anna & Olaf & some real reindeers & even a Christmas market, no pickled eggs or cruise ships though!


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Lisa - I'm sure I'll have impressed you by the time the weekend is over!  It's now a challenge,  so I will do this.   Hope you're ok. 

Amy - I love events like Christmas lights switch ons! Fireworks as well- happy days! 
You can now tick off one thing off your bucket list. Two more to go.... When's the pickled egg infection? 

Brown Candy and Pp hope you're both well, x 
Cloudy, hope you're ok.

Spent the day with my friend and had a nice lunch at a new pizza place and  going out later.
Have a good weekend,  x


----------



## Brown-candy

Morning ladies,

Andade nice sitting and chatting away while enjoying a nice lunch with your friend.
Thanks for asking after me. X

Amy I also love beautiful display of Xmas decorations in the town centre. My town did some new wall decs and the Xmas ones too, it looks fab. Thanks for asking after me. X

Lisa congrats on reaching 6/40. We must celebrate every little step and progress in this journey. You will soon have your first scan isn't it? Glad the pain has disappeared so you have some restful mind. Is the morning sickness kicking in gradually? X

Hello Pp and Cloudy! Hope you are ok! X

Who joined the Black Friday madness   I did  
I went to get a birthday gift for DH as Sunday is his birthday. Was able to get a nice fluffy dressing gown at half price from Bhs and a pair of shoes from Clarks though it was not a very good deal as their deals were only on a few selected items. Anyway it was ok. 

I had an acupuncture before shopping yesterday and I was so exhausted after it with headache.
My suprecur is giving me hot flushes now but I stopped spotting yesterday which is good. 3 more sleeps before my scan to see if the cysts are gone   that everything goes on well.

Enjoy your weekend ladies.
It's my food cheat Sunday as we will go out for hubby's birthday lunch and then cake  
Been on strict diet and exercise just before I start stims so I have been craving this cake for awhile now


----------



## andade

Evening all! 
Brown Candy - Good on you for venturing out!  I received lots of emails but didn't succumb,  although Im going to try and get some hair straighteners. Mine have died and a lot of deals are still on for the whole weekend. Think it will be Internet shopping though!  
Sorry you're getting some side effects with the drugs. Hope they calm down. Enjoy the lunch tomorrow,  especially the cake.  Good luck for your scan next week, x  

Hope everyone else is well and looking after yourselves. 

Feeling lazy today and haven't done much.


----------



## andade

Amy, just realised that you changed your profile pic. Is that from the town centre light switch?  Very Xmassy!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade well spotted, the pic is Olaf, Anna & elsa from the Christmas lights switch on, you could queue up to have your photo taken with them but I was considerably older than everyone else in the queue so just took a picture of them to send to my nieces   I hope you manage to get a good deal on some straighteners, I have ghd ones & they are fab! It has been cold & wet here so other than dog walking I have just done a bit of crafting x  

Brown candy I hope you have a nice birthday lunch & cake tomorrow with dh, everyone needs some treats   I really hope all is ok at the next scan x  

Lisa I hope you are doing ok, can't believe you still don't have any Christmas pictures   sending you some x       

Pp & cloudy hope you are both ok x  

I've cancelled my membership at the refurbished pure gym & am joining fitness first from 1st December, looking forward to it as they have a pool, sauna & steam room which will be nice now it is getting colder & dp goes there


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 
Just finished another 12 hour shift and feel like I'm dead on my feet! 

Amy! It's terrible! I just don't know what happened to them   loving the pictures!! New gym sounds much better... Although I wouldn't be in the gym I'd be in the pool or jacuzzi   hope you're ok x

Andade I second Amy on the ghds! They're amaze.. I have the ghd air hairdryer too and that's brilliant! Dried your hair in record time. Any Xmas updates?? Hope you're ok x

Brown candy hope you're ok... I have my fx that the cysts have gone or at least shrunk for you. Enjoy your dhs bday lunch tomorrow X
Pp and cloudy hope you're ok X 

Im OK.. Still getting the intermittent cramps fx it is stretching of my scar ridden uterus! It's definitely better when I'm lying down!
25 days til Xmas!!


----------



## andade

Morning everyone!  

Amy - I would have loved it more if you had your picture taken with them!   I bet you wanted to! 
I had ghd ones and they stopped working all of a sudden. Changed the fuse in the plug to no avail, so hence need a new pair.  The website has a Black Friday sale on at the moment, so I'll check it out although my hairdresser was saying that it's just a brand name and there are other ones which are just as good. To be fair,  she doesn't use ghd and my hair always looks fantastic!
Are you crafting Xmas presents?
I'm sure you'll make the most of the sauna and steam room in these colder months.  

Lisa - Your shifts are soo long! Not sure how you manage it.  Got any days off due soon? Have you been to the GP to organise your scan's yet? Do you get one at 7 weeks?
Cramps seem to be quite common and hopefully it's your body adjusting. If you're not working today take it easy,  although I think you're doing Xmas stuff aren't you?

Hope everyone else well and has a good Sunday! 

Got some dull pain in my lower left side!  Not sure what it could be.   Ive had my AF, too soon to ovulate...  gonna use a hot water bottle and see how it goes. 
Apart from my silly body that likes to play games,  I'm fine.


----------



## Amy76

Lisa well done for getting through a 12 hour shift, I hope you get to rest today   Can't believe you still don't have xmas pictures!   is the Christmas tree going up today? Have you got an advent calendar ready for Tuesday? Exciting!  
                  

Andade I did really want a picture with Olaf & mum was trying to persuade me to queue up but it was really busy & I thought it seemed mean to queue when there were loads of little kids wanting to have their picture taken!   I had other straighteners before the ghd ones & my hair didn't stay as straight for as long, I think my first pair randomly stopped working but they were still covered by warranty so got changed & are great now   I think people would be a bit disappointed with my crafting as xmas presents so just doing it to amuse myself & maybe sell at the local charity cafe, made a little Christmas tree decoration out of a twig & some ribbon, something else for dp to be unimpressed by when he gets back!   I hope your abdo pain eases soon x  

I met a friend at the gym this morning, then took the dogs for a walk & have now rewarded myself with some chocolate cake


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening! 

Andade I was meant to be getting the tree today but I was so knackered I've deferred it til tues/wed! Just vegged out instead! Been to the GP... They just weighed me and have bookend in with antenatal and stuff he said the madwife will contact me. He gave me an envelope with green notes, prescription exemption form lots of leaflets and booklets. I am pretty sure 1st uss on NHS is 12/40 unless there's a problem. Hope you're ok x

Amy advent calendar ready to go!!   for the 2nd year now I have the Yankee candle one... You get a Christmas tealights every day I love candles and have way too much chocolate in my house anyway! OH has a traditional picture one and the cat has a cat treat one   eeeeek! Yes next week I have 4 days off and I need to put up the outside lights and get the trees! It's going to be busy. Hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I love that your cat has an advent calendar   Exciting that you have been to see your gp, I hope you can get an earlier scan, 12 weeks seems like ages to wait!   Great that you have some time off, make sure you get some rest as well as putting up the decorations x   

Andade I saw a big blow up snowman in town so might have to take a photo with him, he isn't olaf but I'm pretty sure he is a close relation!   hope you are doing ok x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok & that the scan goes well on Wednesday x  

Hello pp & cloudy hope you are both ok  

I phoned the hospital to see about cancellations & am now booked in for my hysto at 2:40pm on 31st December so having started the year recovering from the myo I am finishing it with a hysto!   it doesn't really matter as Dp will be working in his restaurant on New Years eve anyway & I may as well get it over with


----------



## andade

Evening everyone! 

Amy -  How did you get Santa and the reindeer to travel across the screen? I was well impressed! 
I bet you wanted to barge the kids out of the way!   Take the photo with the snowman! Ive got the Coje truck but need a new Xmas Screen saver, so I need to find something Xmassy to have my pic taken. I'm sure people would love your crafty presents, although I'm intrigued about the tree Dec.  
I love the fact that you always have a treat after the gym! 
Great with the cancellation but New Years Eve? 

Lisa - No excuses Lisa,  I'm expecting that tree to be up!   Really, you have a good excuse to be taking it easy and I know shifts can be very tiring.
Enjoy your days off this week and don't do too much. 

Hope everyone is well, Brown Candy, Cloudy and Pp,  x 

I've done the Xmas card list,  should finish writing them by Weds. Ordered some pressies and gonan order some more in a bit. This is a big improvement on previous years.  Getting there.
Pain disappeared but abdo was tender for a bit. Will keep an eye on it, as I usually know something is happening to me before the docs.


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning ladies!
Hope everyone has opened their advent calendars!! The cat is still asleep so she hasn't  

Amy nice one with the cancellation, I don't do anything New Years either, never been a fan always used to work. Had an appt for scan which is the 8th Jan so I'll have to see how I go up til then X

Andade... Putting up the tree today   well gotta go and get it 1st!! I'm glad the pain has gone. I'm gutted that the Coca Cola truck is not coming to Birmingham this year   get them cards done!   X

Brown candy and cloudy hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Happy december ladies!
         

Andade I'd love to say I have special magical powers that make the santa & reindeer move across the page but actually I just used one of the icons, it is the one with the M and an arrow pointing to the left, on my screen it is above these two faces    & then you just insert the pictures you want to use   I will get a photo with the snowman next time I'm in town   will try & post a pic of the tree decorations but keep your expectations low! Isn't the whole point of going to the gym so you can have a treat?!   good work with the christmas card list, I hope the abdo tenderness is nothing x  

Lisa how exciting that you have a date for your scan!   I've never seen it before so looked up the dates & locations & the coca cola truck doesn't seem to be coming anywhere near us either    Good luck with getting your christmas tree sorted, we don't usually put the tree or decorations up until the week before xmas!  

Brown candy wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow that everything is ok so you can get going x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies!

Thanks for all the love and well wishes.

I went for the scan and can't believe the nurse was just about to tell me that the cycle will be cancelled when she realised that the 3 large cysts have disappeared. Am so happy I must say. I have started my stims tonight with Gonal-F 225units and suprecur 20mls. Scan to track progress is next week Monday.

I was told my lining is nice and thin at 3.8mm but my amh is 7.9 which is on the low end. Can't believe the drug company did not include a trigger injection (ovitrelle) for me  I have emailed the fertility nurse to inform her. 

Will call Bourn hall in the morning to get a date for my intralipids infusion. I pray it brings good result!

Lisa u are working so hard with that pregnancy. I will just go on 3 months leave when am pregnant atleast the first 3 months. I don't want a Christmas tree but will like other lovely decs so will try and shop for it. Pls take things easy. X

Amy well done on the gym. I still do the T25 but last week it really ruined my body as I was very achy. Do you run on the thread mill Amy? X


Andade, you are doing well as you are quite on time with the cards and presents I think I will be running late with mine. Sorry Andade about the painful and tender abdo hope u feel better soon. X


Hi cloudy and Pp!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi everyone

Amy! Get those decs up!! I got the trees, decorated one and doing the other today... Putting up the outside lights today too although it's a bit windy here! Can't believe I have had a date thro so quickly! Exciting! Hope you're ok x

Andade trees are up!     am impressed you've made a good start now get your decs up! X

Browncandy I am taking it as easy as possible. At least my new job isn't as physically demanding so that's good... I'm so pleased your scan went well! Good luck with the stoma X

NOW EVERONE GET THEIR DECORATIONS UP!!!!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy great news that the cysts have gone   I think Bourn say to take it easy whilst stimming so I stopped exercising & just walked the dogs, I haven't tried using the treadmill, I always think I would end up falling off!   I think they will wait & see how your stimming scans go before they decide on a date for intralipids, exciting times for you! x  

Lisa well done with getting your trees done & attempting to do the outside lights, I hope it isn't too windy! So exciting that you have your scan booked, I bet it will come round really quickly with having xmas & new year in between x  

Andade hope you are ok x  

Just phoned the hospital to check for any other cancellations & they have one tomorrow at 2:20pm so I'm going in then, may as well get it done, just hoping they say everything is ok!


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck tomorrow Amy! Xxx


----------



## Brown-candy

Good luck for tomorrow Amy. Bourn Hall called today to say they will let me know when to have the infusion as they will monitor my stimms from next week.

Thanks Lisa 

As I really dont want a christmas tree am thinking of decorating the windows and walls/ceiling but I really dont know what decs to buy apart from lights. Boots used really lovely decs in their store


----------



## Suse B

Hi all,
Delighted to read the good news stories here, haven't been round in a long time but delighted to hear your news Lisa!
Had a myo in July 14 so vanished from here for a while as I wanted to forget that it ever happened! We weren't trying to conceive (partly bc my partner's mother was terminally ill, and passed away earlier this year). God my coil removed in August this year as I thought it was poking me. Was happy to push thoughts of starting a family to the back of my mind as we have other stuff happening. 
Casually mentioned the uncomfortable pokey feeling to my GP in November, as it hadn't gone away - I thought it must just be scar tissue or something. He sent me for a scan, scan operator didn't think she saw much, so I got the land of my life when my GP read me the report to say there's another 3.7x3.4cm fibroid sitting at the back of my uterus once again. I'm just devastated that one's come back so quickly, and I feel like a fool now for not having tried to get pregnant sooner (though practically speaking, I don't know how we'd manage a baby right now). Waiting to see my consultant again, though the joys of the Irish healthcare system and a technicality with my health insurance means that I can't get to see him til the end of Feb. I just don't know what to expect from here on. I didn't know anyone in my situation the first time round and I don't know anyone who's had regrowth either. Does anyone have any words of advice? Will my consultant want to do another myo, or look at UFE, or leave it alone? Very very very frustrated with being back in this situation again


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi suse sorry to hear that you have a new fibroid   I do know that they can grow back pretty quickly but I have no idea what your consultant might suggest.. One of the girls on here has had 2 myos hopefully someone might be along with some better info for you x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy hope you're ok xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy lisa will be cross if you don't have a tree!   I hope you find some nice decorations to make your home look suitably Christmassy   I hope the stimming is going well & you aren't suffering any side effects x  

Lisa did you get the outside lights up yesterday or was it too windy? Hope you are feeling ok, thank you for the good luck wishes x  

Andade where are you?   I hope you are ok x  

Suse sorry to hear about your partners mother   How frustrating that you have another fibroid   Have they said if it is impacting on the uterine cavity? I think that affects whether they are a problem for ttc, at my hysto today they could see a small fibroid which I think is one my surgeon left when he did my myo & because it is smaller & only showing as a bump the Dr said it was unlikely to be causing our repeated failures. Have they said you could put your name down for cancellation appointments? I got my appointment today 7 weeks earlier because of a cancellation so it might be worth asking? I hope you manage to get some answers soon x  

I decided to wear orange striped knickers & my giant orange cardigan for luck today & the hysto went well, apparently everything looks ok & there are no signs of damage & she was able to show me the opening to both tubes, I'm so happy & relieved   I think I will get some more tests done then attempt project defrost


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I'm so pleased the hysto went well! I bet you're so relieved. Yes lights are up they look really lovely! So that's all lights and trees up now   I just ate fish n chips and am like an actual beached whale right now! X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies,

Amy, pls dont let Lisa know I have not put up any xmas decs till now   
Been very busy with study but will plead with DH to get us some decs.
Am happy that your hysto went well and you can sit back and have a stress-free xmas. X

Lisa you are all ready and waiting on xmas celebration now, I wish I was also ready. Fish and chips sounds good. I had salmon and salad and am so full too  

SusB am so sorry the broids came back too quickly, mine took 4-5 years to come and the IVF of last year nurtured their massive and aggressive growth  which took me to my second myo. Just like Amy said, the position will determine the next line of action. Mine completely disfigured the normal morphology of my uterus reason 'I think' I miscarried am not sure. So I had to get it sorted before this cycle of treatment. X

Andade hope you are ok.X

This injections is giving me real hot flushes especially at night, I get very hot and uncomfortable in a split of minutes am cold again  
Apart from that, I feel tired and my vision seems blur. I try to drink water but am not very good with water. Back for scan on Monday after my night shifts on sat and sun.   my eggs and uterus do well.


----------



## xmaslisa

Brown candy!! I hope you have some decorations up!! You need a tree girl! I have everything crossed for your eggs... Fx all these drugs are doing what they should be! X


----------



## andade

Hi guys!  

Sorry for being AWOL!   Hope I didn't worry you all.
Been doing some work this week and it's been pretty full on and I've arrived home late Wends, yesteday and tonight after doing stuff after work so have been too tired to check FF! I've missed you all though. 

Right...

Lisa, Sorry the CC truck isn't coming your way. I might need to add it as my profile pic for you.  Think I might go decs shopping this weekend or on Monday. Christmas cards are not finished yet due to the week I've had but I need to post the overseas ones on Monday so I'm sure I'll finish them on time.
This is where my eyes glazed over and I fell asleep! So part two completed this morning. 
Your house is all Christmassay now, although I'm not sure if the beached whale fits into the scene! 
Hope you're feeling ok though.

Amy - Thanks for asking after me.  What a difference 4 days makes! The last time I was on you were having a hysto in New Years and now you've already had it!  THought I was going mad! 
Glad it went well and that there's no sign of damage, so hopefully you're a bit more reassured. What further tests are you going to have before Project Defrost?
Hope you're well and did you follow Lisa's instructions and get the decs up yet? 

Brown Candy - So pleased to hear that the cysts disappeared and that you've started stims.  Sorry to hear you're suffering side effects. Try and pack two bottles of water in your bag when going to work and aim to finish them by the end of your shift. That used to help me when I never used to drink water. But really you do need to drink a bit while stimming. Good luck for the scan on Monday!
I haven't sent my cards yet and I still need to decide on some of the presents but getting there.

Suse B -Hi! Sorry to hear about your MIL  It's a bit of a pain that your fibroids have grown back.  I had a lap for sub-mucosal fibroids in Dec 2012 and got signed off in 2013 and by March 2014, so just over a year later, I has intra mural fibroids. Unfortunately, in sone women they can be aggressive and others not so much. If they are bothering you, then they may operate but if they aren't bothering you and you're not trying to conceive then they might leave it. I hope you get some answers soon. 

Pp and Cloudy - Hope you're well.

As I said, I've been working this week (not my new job) but temping. Think I'm getting old as I've had the living amount of joint pain, especially on Weds night I was aching all over. Needless to say I haven't done much exercise but have had the treats!  
Forgot to say the abdo pain disappeared and I still don't know what caused it.  I will keep an eye oit to see if it returns.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade pleased to hear you are ok   The last minute cancellation for the hysto was a bit of a surprise but it seemed like a good idea to get it out the way & even better to find out everything was ok   I think I will get prof Quenby's endometrial biopsy & some more blood tests done before project defrost. Any ideas when you will be doing your defrost mission?   No Christmas tree or decorations up here yet but don't tell lisa!   I hope you get to rest a bit over the weekend after a busy few days x  

Lisa great that you have all your lights up, I hope they have stayed in place despite the crazy wind!   I hope you are dong well x  

Brown candy sorry to hear about the hot flushes, keep going with drinking waster & also eat lots of protein & put a water bottle on your tummy if you can & fx for good news at your scan on Monday x  

Hello suse, pp & cloudy hope you are all ok & having a nice weekend x  

Busy making some bits for a Christmas craft fair mum & I are doing tomorrow, not convinced it was a good idea but it is only for a couple of hours


----------



## andade

Morning everyone!  

Amy - I'm great thanks.   I can bet the hysto was a surprise as it all seemed to happen so quickly! 
I've got my follow up on Saturday, so will have a clearer idea about Project Defrost after that. 
I'll keep your secret!   I haven't got any decs or tree up either!  
Sat was busy but totally vegged out yesterday!
How was the stall?  Hope it went well,  x

Lisa - I've written half of my cards! Hooe you're doing well and not working too hard,  

Brown Candy - Good luck for the scan today,  x 

Cloudy, Pp and Suse  hope you're well,  x 

Organised Christmas day with my sister yesterday. Before the convo,  we both were a bit bah humbug and by the end we had sorted out Christmas Day, ordered most of the food and planned the menu! Boxing Day sorted too, as we're going to my niece and doing Secret Santa! 
Got to get some more cards today to meet my deadline of posting them tomorrow and  get some decs. I never write my cards this early, so impressed myself. 

Hope every one has a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hello ladies  

Amy yep all the lights are in place phew! I think I only have a few prezzies to wrap now and I'm done! How did the fayre go? Hope you're ok x

Andade glad to hear you've nearly done your cards.... Are you seriously saying that you have no decs up yet tho?? Please clarify!    hope you're ok x

Hope you are ok browncandy and cloudy xx

I'm ok! No news really... Still eating everything in sight   no massive nausea only at times... Can't believe how bloated I am tho. Have the madwife coming on the 30th what timing that is!! Nevermind apparently I need to see her before the scan in Jan to fill in the book etc.. Cutting it fine that! Literally a week before 

17 days til Xmas eeeeeek!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies  

Lisa eating everything in sight sounds good to me   since starting stimm I have been struggling to reduce my food consumption   and I had to stop exercising as I was told rest from exercise during stimm. My xmas tree and a decs where up 3 days ago  

Andade thanks for the good wishes. Good to have you back. Secret Santa really sounds fun, I bet your niece will be excited   Glad am not the only one not exercising   I really feel like going back to exercise but I think its not a good idea while stimming I really dont know how exercise should affect stimm negatively  

Amy thanks.  
I am trying with my water in-take and drinking a bit of milk too as I read it's good during stimm. The hot flushes has calmed down a bit now.

My early stimm scan today went well. I think I heard the nurse saying that I have tiny briods again which was making it a bit difficult to see the lining clearly but said it measured 9.2mm but to be honest I dont think that is the reason for having a difficult scan, I think having 2 open myos makes things generally difficult to access in there.

The nurse had to call in my consultant to do the scan again just to be sure  and she came and took over the scan but the prodding was really uncomfortable. She managed to see my two ovaries, one side had 3 prominent follicles measuring about 12mm each and the other ovary has about 4 smaller  follies measuring less than 10mm. So she said I should up my Gonal-F to 300unit.

Back again on Wednesday to see how things progress. Injection today was a bit fidgety because when i pulled out the needle, quite a bit of my gonal-f leaked out   the injection area is pretty sore now. Am really   the best follicles keep growing and things run smoothly.

Bourn hall said they will be doing my second scan but am not sure that will work out now am confused. They told me they will call me to say when I should come in for the intralipids infusion but really I think they are not communicating well with the satelite clinic   regarding the scan thing and Wednesday is only a sleep away


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy good that you have some nice follies, I had my intralipids on the final scan before ec so I guess they will assess things on Wednesday & decide, I had all my appointments at Bourn so not really sure how it works with the satellite clinic. I think they recommend stopping exercise during stims because you want your body to put all its energy in to growing follies rather than exercising, also as your ovaries get big I think there is a risk of them twisting if you do too much exercise, best to rest & have no regrets x  

Lisa you are so organised! I am going for a more relaxed approach, just ordered some pressies online for my nieces, I got two of them stuff that was on their list of things they wanted but got distracted & got the other one some things I thought were cool even though they aren't on her list!   still need to get presents for my parents, sister & her husband & the dogs but I'm sure I will come up with something!   at least you are used to bloating after the myo!   exciting that you have the midwife appointment in a few weeks, I bet it will come round quite quickly with christmas in between x    

Andade I hope the follow up goes well on Saturday & you can get some answers on project defrost   the stall was ok & better than I expected, it was only for 2 hours & we sold some bits   like I said on the limboland thread I got asked a few times if I was on the pta! if only they knew how far from being on the pta I am!  

Hello cloudy, pp & suse  

Went back to the gym tonight & managed an hour on the stepper & even resisted the melt in the middle chocolate puddings that currently wave at me every time I open the fridge!


----------



## andade

Evening all!  

Lisa - I have distributed half of my cards and just need to post the others now.   This is the best I've been for years! On the decs front,  I haven't put them up yet.  I'm scared, I know Im in trouble!   
Glad youre feeling ok apart from the bloating and hoping that will pass.  The appt is just around the corner and will be here before you know it.

Brown Candy -  Good to be back!   My niece is an adult but she's still excited!    For one it's a bit uncomfortable exercising whilst stimming due to the bloating and sometimes you have abdo pain. Also, due to the ovaries growing,  there's risk of torsion.  I did walking instead. Lining was good but sorry the scan was uncomfortable. Had one of those. Hope your next scan has been sorted out and that the communication improves.  

Amy - Hoping to get some answers too.  Glad the stall went well. I'm sure they'll be asking you back. Don't worry, you'll be on the pta soon.  
I'm I pressed you resisted the puddings! 

Not be  up to much apart from project Christmas cards and coveting a Xmas tree on a website that does really nice ones for a nice price!   Trying to decide if I'm going to get one from this site or not!  Also doing work for my course and got to do some reading.

Hope everyone is well and has had a good day, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Andade!! You're in big trouble!! Do. You not know its only 15 days til Xmas! It'll be here before you get this tree up!! .... Infact I bet Amy and browncandy are just as bad!    ...

Popped for a nandos today .... And have got the nutcracker at the hippodrome on Friday love it!! 

Now get to it everyone! Mini szntas grottos all round please


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade we can go on the naughty step together, there aren't any Christmas decorations or a tree up here yet either!!!   I didn't resist the chocolate puddings last night!   There are still 3 left though but I have been to the gym 3 nights in a row now   Good luck with the studying, I hope you get your tree sorted soon x  

Lisa I love that you are getting in to the Christmas spirit with your trip to see the nutcracker, I hope you have fun & are feeling ok x    

Brown candy how did the scan go today? I hope your follies are growing well x  

Hello cloudy, suse & pp


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy!!!! Omg!! Get that tree up girl!! I do love your new profile pic tho   X


----------



## andade

Morning!! 

Lisa - Uh, oh...   I'm in trouble but I've got company!  Amy hasn't got decs up either!        
Thought I'd decorate my post in the meantime.   I should get brownie points for having delivered cards to all my ex work colleagues.  They were impressed that I got them out so early. Never happens! 
Enjoy the Nutcracker tomorrow. I want to go to a Christmas concert.

Amy -  You're in trouble too!  I wonfer if Brown Candy will be the good girl? You need to stop going to M&S! It's not good for you! 
Although my sister and I orders from their Christmas for selection for Christmas Day and when it got to desserts, we couldn't decide,  so ordered two!  That's on top of the crumbed and cakes that I've ordered from a local bakery. 

Brown Candy - Hope you're well and everything is progressing nicely. 

Cloudy,  Suse,  Pp - Hope you're all well, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

Am sorry for a late update, I have barely had time to come on FF as am writing up my thesis.

So went to Bourn Hall for my scan and intralipids on Wednesday. The ladies there are really lovely I must say. I was told it was not very clear on the scan the image of my uterus but they did manage to measure the thickness at 10.5mm. The follies are also growing nicely though some were much bigger that others and they are not many  LO had 5 follies while RO had 6-7 follies I was told.

Back for scan today Friday and hopefully EC early next week please pray me   
My biggest folly was measuring about 15.3mm the smallest was about 9.2mm so am hoping they will do better today.

I do have cramps on my lower abdo sometimes so am thinking the eggies are growing and then yesterday (tmi) I saw the egg white cervical mucus as if am about to ovulate   seriously is that normal with IVF?

Am so sorry I am not able to do personals now but will catch up later, I though I should update us with the situation report 

But I have read through the post and I want to announce that my tree and decs were up since last weekend so am not on Lisa's the naughty girls list    

Massive hugs to all my lovely ladies


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy good luck with your scan today, sounds like your follies are doing well x  

Andade good decision to order extra desserts!   don't tell lisa but we only normally put our tree up a week before christmas!   Good luck with the appointment tomorrow x  

Lisa you will be pleased to hear I have done some christmas present shopping online now, I hope you are feeling ok & have a fab time at the nutcracker  

Suse did you take esmya to shrink your fibroids before? it might be worth asking your gp about it, I took it for 3 months before surgery to shrink my fibroids & read an article the other day which said about a lady who took it to shrink a fibroid instead of having surgery before trying ivf & she has a baby boy now x  

Hello pp & cloudy


----------



## Brown-candy

Thanks Amy 

So I went for my scan today and the RO are doing far better than the LO and the nurse who scanned said she doesnt understand why they are not growing at the same speed. My biggest folly measures 21.5mm and quite a few ones measuring about 10-12mm.

She took bloods for test but I didnt ask what test  but she said the test result will determine if I will be having EC on Monday or Wednesday. She is a bit worried the leader folly might pop   but am praying it doesn't because she wants to see if others will grow up to meet the leader follie.

I will just have to wait and see what happens. So they will call me to say when I should have my trigger shot. If am not having EC on Monday or Tuesday then I will go for another scan on Monday  

The nurse said am difficult to scan and my case is very different from others she has dealt with


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I know it is worrying but hopefully bourn will be able to get timings right to maximise your number of eggs   I can't remember what they check with the blood test but I remember having one, what have they said about intralipids? were your fibroids/surgery mainly on the right side? I had one side that was doing better than the other, remember you want quality over quantity, lots of protein & a water bottle on your tummy is meant to help during stims x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies 

Thanks Amy for the tips about using hot water bottle and drinking milk n eating fish for the protein. My fibroids were everywhere but I think it's the adhesions I have developed as a result of multiple surgeries that is affecting the ovary.  My next intralipids will be after a positive pregnancy test 5 days after they said.

So I was called to inform that my EC is on Monday so trigger shot on Sunday and my injection cushion will have a break today (that's my tommy).

Fingers crossed as I wore my burnt orange for scan yesterday for luck!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy I didn't realise you had already had one lot of intralipids, if ec is on Monday you should be triggering on Saturday night with a drug free day on Sunday shouldn't you? Great that you are going with orangeness, wishing you lots of luck x  

Lisa I hope you had a good time at the nutcracker x  

Andade I hope your follow up appointment goes well today x  

Hello cloudy hope you are ok x  

Have a good weekend x


----------



## andade

Morning everyone 

Brown Candy - I knew you'd be the good girl!  Tree and decs up! I think I'm going to be the naughty student left on my own.  
Think the orange worked a treat and sending you lots of      for EC on Monday.  Enjoy your drug free day.

Amy - Yay, my buddy on the naughty step!   I bet you're gonna leave me there.   Thanks for the good luck for the appointment. 

Lisa - Hope you're ok and enjoyed The Nutcracker. 

Hope everyone else is well and you have a good weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi everyone!

Amy and Andade you are so naughty!!   I don't know what to do with you both!! You best get a groove on!x

Brown candy I knew you wouldn't let me down! Glad your scans seem to be going well have everything crossed for you! X

Hope you're ok cloudy x

Nutcracker was fab! Love it   am 8/40 today still keeping everything crossed. Just watched Saturday kitchen and Nigel slater did some Stilton filled puff pastry bites that are oven cooked I might make some! Yummy!


----------



## Amy76

Andade I will be staying on the naughty step for a bit longer, I won't leave you there on your own!!!!   maybe we should agree a date so neither of us are the most naughty!   I hope you get sorted with the abdo discomfort & get some dates for your fet x  

Lisa pleased you enjoyed the nutcracker, exciting that you are 8 weeks today!   sending you some christmas pictures x


----------



## andade

Lisa - Im going to try and get off the naughty step.  Not sure when though!  
Glad you enjoyed The Nutcracker.  I think you're  a right home maker.   I imagine you with your pinnie on making  all sorts of morsels for Christmas.  DH must love you feeding him.  
We all have our fx for you too. 

Amy - Ooh,  the  pressure of a date!  Love a challenge,  even if not successful.  

The consultant was really nice. Didn't say much about the abdo discomfort. I'll have a nurse appt in March with a view to starting FET in April.  He said the frosties are 4bb and 5bb, so good quality and should survive the thaw.   He also asked how many we wanted to out back and three were mentioned but he suggested two and that's what we thought as well. Didn't realise you could have three put back over here! 
That's it  really.


----------



## Brown-candy

Thanks ladies for the good wishes for Monday 

Did I mention I have to be at Bourn Hall by 7:30am and it's about 45 mins drive for us to get there   and DH will be on a night shift on Sunday night. I have begged him to either cancel his shift or be sure to be home by 6:30am 

The nurse said my appointment is that early because am the only one that day having a general anesthetics 

I am having my trigger shot tonight by 9pm and last 20unit of suprecur.

Went for accupuncture today and all ready for Monday  

Andade April is a good enough time for you to be prepared and congrats on having such good grades of frosties. Having 3 put back is good, you could be lucky to come home with 3 precious babies 

Lisa wow cant believe you are 2 months gone already  
Praying that you have a smooth 9months course and graduate with your heart desire 

Amy you are seriously planning to be naughty for a while aren't you? 
You will be on that naughty steps for long then and Lisa wont buy you any xmas treat for being a naughty girl 

Hi Cloudy, SusB, Pp and everyone else passing by


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade! Yes that's the attitude! I do like to make bits and bobs   how exciting for April!! I bet you can't wait!! X
Amy you need to set the date for tomorrow!! We're like into advent now! It's all kinds of wrong!! X

Browncandy still have everything crossed for Monday for you! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I'm afraid I'm still on the naughty step as the tree isn't up yet!   but most of the presents have been purchased   will try & get the tree up this week   hope you are feeling ok x    

Andade great that you have really good quality embies & are looking at doing the fet in April, still might be worth for asking about the abdo discomfort if it continues   You have a bit of time to decide how many to transfer, hope you have had a nice weekend & not sneakily put your tree up!  

Brown candy wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow, I hope you will be wearing some lucky orangeness x  

Hope everyone else us ok  

Managed 5 trips to the gym this week, but when we were in m&s yesterday they were reducing lots of desserts so ended up with some chocolate cheesecake, the gold bars & some trifle & I already had 2 chocolate puddings left in the fridge, the lady doing the reductions even came to find us in the store to recommend another pudding she had reduced!


----------



## andade

Evening everyone!  

Brown Candy - Definitely won't have three put back.   Think triplets sound good in theory but reality is different. We signed for two. 
Good luck for tomorrow and hope DH isn't rushing and gets back early.   

Lisa - What's on the Xmas prep list for this week? At first I thought April was a long time to wait but as you know time can go quite quickly. Doesn't seem like 7 months since surgery!  Hope you're still doing well. Have you told your family yet? 

Amy - DP wants me to make an appointment with the GP if it continues, although it's intermittent.  We already signed to have two transferred. I  think three will be too many fir me, although the consultant said he can only think of one incident of triplets in the past few years.
I've been too tired to sneakily put up the tree!  Still haven't bought my new one yet.🙈 Ssshhh  
You must be a regular if the lady in M& S is hunting you down.  That's a lot of desserts! I don't think I'll be joining you as DP has become the no fun police to ensure I lose the weight be healthy for FETand he doesn't believe in the occasional treat!  I had a very disapproving look when I had a drink on Friday! 

Went to my friends Bday meal today and gonna get ready for some work tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend,  x


----------



## andade

Brown Candy - Hope all went well today, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies,

Thought I should give a quick update before I get back to writing up my thesis. Its been a very tedious period of time for me.

Woke up quite early 5:15am and prepared. DH was great as he arrived home very early so we could make it to Borne Hall by 7:30am.

Got the GA and zoom right off to the dream land but coming around as usual was a lot of drama as I kept shaking profusely that the team were a bit scared  I think I kept shaking for about 30 mins as DH told me later when I was finally awake.

I finally got told only 3 eggs were collected, need I say I was quite disappointed but the nurse kept telling me it's quality over quantity 
DH tried to encourage me that I should not worry about it as we could be lucky.

Now   that the news tomorrow be a good one as am back for ET on Wednesday  

I did not expect this cycle to have such a low number of eggs as my GonalF was increased to 300 from 200.

I am trying to be positive for my 3 eggies and pray they fertilize well.

I need all the    now


----------



## andade

Brown Candy - I can imagine you're despondent. . As you said, it's quality over quantity, so lots of hope. Sending you lots of


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all

Another long day at work....

Browncandy hope you're ok I have everything crossed that your 3 fertilise for you for Wednesday x

Amy is the tree up yet?! I'm ok thanks   X

Andade hope work went ok today! I have a chocolate Yule log to make this week! I'm going to put morello cherry conserve and chantilly cream inside yummy! I also melt 2 boxes of Lindt balls to use as the chocolate on top. Any Christmas tree activity yet? I've told my mum and mum in law but no other family although I'd be suprised if my mum can keep her mouth shut for that long!! X

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy congratulations on getting 3 eggs, I'm sorry you are disappointed but I hope you get good news about fertilisation & remember it is quality over quantity   did they say whether there was a problem accessing one of the ovaries? I know they had trouble with the scans so I guess it was more difficult to tell what was going on but fx one of those eggs is 'the one' x  

Andade I definitely think you should make an appointment with the gp just to check what is going on   Sorry to hear dp is being the treat police!   hopefully he will let you enjoy christmas & have some treats   I recommend the stepping machine if you want to do some indoor exercise now the weather is a bit miserable, not sure if there is a pure gym anywhere near you which you could try for a month as there is no contract, I can do 7000 steps in an hour which is around 1150 calories which helps balance out my treats!   I hope work goes well, still no progress with our tree either, we will both be in trouble!  

Lisa I bet your mum & mil were so excited about your news   Love the sound of the chocolate yule log, much nicer than the pickled eggs!   Have you really still not got any christmas pictures? sending some to you   hope you are getting some chance to rest with work & all the christmas preparations x  
    

Hope everyone else is ok x  

It was dp's 45th birthday yesterday so I made him a cake, he has this crazy idea that his mum got his date of birth wrong & actually he is a lot younger, I told him he will always be old to me!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

Am afraid its game over for me. None of my 3 eggies fertilised am numb    
Even though am 33yrs old I no longer hold much hope. We are contemplating surrogacy with Serum in Athens.
DH is devastated says he cant continue being childless anymore. 
Our 6th wedding anniversary is on Saturday


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I'm so sorry   I know nothing anyone says at the moment will make you feel better, sometimes this journey is just rubbish   Take a little bit of time out then book a follow up appointment & see what they say, I would ask whether they were expecting more eggs based on your follicle scans & whether they were able to access both ovaries, why they think you didn't get any fertilisation - could it be a problem with the eggs or sperm, see whether there are any other tests they suggest - amh, sperm defragmentation, a hysto, endometrial biopsy, serum hidden infection tests & see what they recommend then you can decide what your next steps are, if it is egg quality like me then there are lots of options for donor egg treatment with clinics abroad. I'm really sorry that you are going through this, sending lots of hugs to you & dh x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh brown candy I am so sorry to hear this. I think Amy gives some very good advice there. Please take care of yourselves sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Brown-candy

Thanks Amy and Lisa  

DH is strongly suggesting we go for surrogacy abroad 
Serum seems to catch my attention but I have read somewhere that Peggy in Serum will normally encourage OE IVF before going into donor and others. I will arrange for an initial consultation with Serum.

My clinic called this morning and I expressed my concern that maybe certain things were not done to improve my chances and I was shocked to find out that after my last fresh cycle in Oct. 2013 they did not bother to run some very basic tests (TSH, FT4, Antithyroid antibodies and also; FSH, LH, prolactine and AMH) before commencing on this treatment  
Could be because am NHS funded.

I asked if this failed cycle counted as one cycle or is cancelled, I was told that it's cancelled so I still have 2 fresh cycles with the NHS. DH still wants us to preceed with the surrogacy   I have told him we can get checked properly by Serum and if things are found to be wrong, we get treated. He says he will like surrogacy with Serum while I get on with my NHS cycles here   am really not sure how that will work out but we can only try.


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy is it possible for you to have all your treatment at Cambridge rather than some at the satelite clinic to make sure there is no mix up with information. The fertility clinic just likes to have the blood tests done every two years so it might be that your previous tests were still in date when you started treatment. I didn't have new ones before either of my last two cycles, but I do need some before my fet, the blood tests should be done through your gp & the results forwarded to the clinic although I think you have to pay if you want amh test done. I think it would be worth doing the nhs cycles before moving to privately funded treatment or surrogacy, maybe after a bit of time & your follow up & even initial consultation with serum dh will come round to the idea. Sending hugs x


----------



## Brown-candy

Amy, am not sure its even possible for me to boycott this clinic and move to Cambridge. 
I think they work hand in hand but they have their specific jobs such as do their hysto, monitor ovulated cycles, plan and administer treatments and all sorts including doing some blood work. 
What Cambridge tend to do is only egg collection and transfer because of their facility (lab). 
If this satellite clinic (its a Trust on its own) were to have all those sophisticated assisted reproductive treatment facilities am sure they wont be sending their patients to Bourn hall.


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy see what the CCG guidelines are, I am with bedford & had a choice of 3 fertility clinics I could be referred to for treatment, it might be worth checking to see if yours is the same & you could opt for treatment at Cambridge? I'm so sorry you are going through this at the moment x


----------



## Cloudy

BC - I'm so sorry to read your update   I agree with Amy, definately check with your CCG - in our area we have choice of a few main clinics and also their satellite clinics. I also agree that further testing is worth looking into before taking the surrogacy step. Surrogacy is a brilliant things and works very well for lots of ladies, and is a really good option, but it is also a massive step with lots of things to consider, including the legal side. Im sure the clinics will be able to help and guide you  

Loads of love to everyone - i will be starting a new thread again soon for you chatty bunch, but I will leave a link on here for you    

Xxx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Sorry I've been absent for the past couple of days! 

Lisa - Your yule log sounds yummy!😋 Love chocolate,  live morello cherries and live cream, so sounds like heaven to me.  Might have to come and get some.  
Drum roll...  my new Christmas tree 🎄🎄arrived today, so  I've unpacked it and my mum and I have fluffed it out and set it up!  So I'm partly there now. Will decorate this weekend but I think I need to check in with Amy else she'll be on the naughty step by herself! 
Bet your mum and mil were pleased.   Has mum kept it quiet? Hope you're doing well.  

Amy - The discomfort has gone away at the moment,  so I'm gonna hold off for a bit. To be fair I can do without a doctor in my life for a bit.   DP is travelling over Christmas,  so can't supervise me but I'm gonna be goodish!   I'm planning g my regime to include the jogging. I do around 12000 steps a day, as I'm walking up and down at work. One day I did 16000!  I have a treadmill but I find it boring and I'm going to look at the exercise classes in the evenings that I can do after work. I've got leisure centre and The Gym membership!  

When are you planning to decorate? Don't want to leave you on the naughty step? 

Brown Candy - So sorry to hear your news.     
It is still raw for you at the moment and I think that before you make any decisions, that you take time to gather yourselves together mentally and physically  and then make a plan of what yiu want to do next. Then go armed with a list of questions for your follow up appointment, including what changes they would make. You might also want to look at having some tests done before embarking on another cycle and looking at what protocols and advice other clinics offer, although I'm aware you're NHS but if you're thinking of Serum than you must be considering private treatment. If you've got two cycles left then I would use them and this will allow you to save money for  your private treatment. 
Anyway, it must all be a bit of a whirl  at the moment,  so look after yourselffirst  and think about next steps later.  

Cloudy - Good to hear from you. Didn't realise we were due for a new page. Hope you are well, x  

Finished work today and gonna decorate this weekend!   Got a couple of social events this weekend,  so that's my  start to the festive season!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade we got the tree out tonight, still have a bit of decorating to do but I think we are both officially off the naughty step for now!   pleased to hear the abdo discomfort has gone for now, great that you will be able to have some treats over xmas whilst dh is travelling!   I definitely recommend checking out the stepper at the gym, it is a fab calorie burner, I listen to music whilst I am on it so the time goes quite quickly, I have also been using the power plate & that seems quite good   16000 steps in a day is a lot   

Brown candy thinking of you x  

Lisa how are you doing? Have you seen the new Star Wars film yet or is that tomorrow? Really hope you have decided to go in fancy dress!   hope you are ok x  

Cloudy hope you are doing ok x  

Time for some Christmas decorations


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy! I'm so pleased to hear you're decorating!! How exciting!! I still have no Xmas pictures it's outrageous!! Saw the new starwars movie today went into Birmingham to see it on the big imax screen it was awesome! No fancy dress tho... There were a few and it was packed! I'm good thanks, hope you're ok x

Andade thank god you both did it at the same time!! I'm pleased your pains have gone   I'm quite impressed with you and Amy and your gym memberships! I really don't think my mum has kept it quiet! That was probably a big mistake but never mind!!   X 

Sending hugs brown candy X

AFM I'll be 9/40 tomorrow. Still ok,no nausea just intense tiredness and a tad breathless if I walk distances. Still have some crampy stretching pains similar to post myo a little so I'm guessing it might be my rather scarred uterus stretching... Only 3/52 left til scan then at least my mind will be more rested! 
Full on Christmas vibe here now! Just a bit more festive baking to be done!


----------



## andade

Amy - Well synchronised,  if I must say!  Both off the naughty step at the same time!  I never use the stepper but will try it based on your recommendation.   No treats tonight?  

Lisa - Our posts just crossed. Whereas Amy has been using her membership, mine has been redundant since cycling hence need to re-establish.  Disappointed about the lack of fancy dress! I imagined you dressed up as Princess Leia!  
With Christmas looming your scan will come before you know it.


----------



## Brown-candy

Thanks ladies for all the love and support. 
Amy and Cloudy I honestly didn't know it's possible to be referred to another main clinic. I would rather be referred to Bourn Hall so I could have everything done in one place. I will find out.

I am with the Luton and Dunstable Trust and am not happy about this treatment at all, noticed some tests were not done or is it just the NHS routine of things.

I can't believe I have been booked for a follow up appt next week Tuesday already. I must say am surprise as was thinking it might be Feb. Knowing how they like putting people on long waiting list.

I have an appointment with Serum on 2nd Feb 2016. We will tell her our story and get her advice.
I would like her to investigate my problem then I can come n use up my NHS IVF.

I am just doing lots of research at the moment.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy why don't you delay your follow up until the new year to give yourself time to do some more research & figure out what questions you want to ask? It seems very soon to have it on Tuesday. You could phone Bourn Hall & ask them if it is possible to be referred directly to them for all of your treatment, Luton & Dunstable is listed on their website as a referral centre & I have always found them very helpful so definitely worth asking the question, I'm sure they will be able to advise you, I hope you get some answers to the way forward soon x  

Andade I was very reserved last night & only had the advent calendar chocolate even though there was a melt in the middle chocolate pudding & some m&s gold bar desserts, will be gyming tonight so I'm sure I will deserve a treat!   I have been using the stepper for 15 years now, I love it, I can burn in 10 mins on the stepper what it takes me 30 mins to do on the bike, definitely worth a try although not everyone likes it, I struggle with the idea of the treadmill & am convinced I would fall off, it depends what you prefer. Great work with having the tree, I wonder if we will last the rest of the year without ending up on the naughty step?! x  

Lisa pleased you enjoyed the film, I really wanted you to say you had gone in fancy dress!   Exciting that you will be 9 weeks tomorrow, you are doing really well to resist asking for an early scan & using the myo surgery as an excuse   I bet your mum is so excited, especially after everything you have been through this year with the surgery   What other festive treats will you be baking? we haven't done the marzipan or icing for the cake yet!  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

More festive decorations, can't believe it is only 7 sleeps to christmas, doesn't seem long ago that we were saying it was exactly 6 months to go!


----------



## andade

Hi guys 

Brown Candy - You deserve lots of love and support! 
I agree with Amy about seeing if you can change the date for your follow up appt. It's still a but soon and a bit raw. Also, if you're in the process of doing research then you want to go in there armed with your questions and after new year will give you more time. 
Hope you and dh are looking after yourselves. 

Amy - Its Friday and the last one before Christmas,  so you definitely deserve a treat!   I have used the stepper but used to use the treadmill , the spinning bike and do free weights and floor exercises mostly. I'll let you know how I get on next week.  Why do you think you'll fall off the treadmill?  Have you had a bad experience?
I hope we stay off the naughty step! 
I agree, Christmas has come around sooo quickly.   

Lisa -  Are you working over Christmas?  Hope not!

Cloudy - Hope you're well , x

Gonna decorate the tree tonight/tomorrow morning. Been out all day and wanted to get some new decs for the house bit didn't see any that I liked,  so will try and get some tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday night,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy lol can't believe you thought I'd dress up!!   I'm suprised I haven't got an early scan too... I think if it hadn't been around Xmas time I may have pushed it but I'm quite happy with the 1st week in Jan now, will be nice and something to look forward to after Xmas... Have to say I'm ****ting myself a little bit too! Only naturali guess... Your pudding fridge sounds amazing! Other than the Yule log and mince pies I probably won't bake anything else I won't have time! X

Andade glad you have your tree up even if it is  bare!   also sorry to disappoint you with the lack of fancy dress! I've been super lucky this year and am literally working the 23rd, 27th 28th and New Year's Day I'm not sure how that happened!! X

Hope you're ok brown candy X

Hi cloudy x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I would have laughed a lot if you had gone in fancy dress!   definitely would have needed a photo uploading   the pudding fridge is less full now, I went to the gym then ate some pasta & dough balls followed by melt in the middle chocolate pudding!   we have a normal tree decorated quite nicely & a little wooden tree that is decorated with things I have made, it looks particularly special!!!   pleased to hear you get some time off over Christmas, hope you get chance to rest a bit & enjoy the festivities  Can't believe you have no Christmas pictures!  

Andade I'm just not sure my balance & coordination are good enough to be able to run on such a small area as a treadmill!   I think I would end up shooting off the back, at least if you go wrong with the stepper you just sink to the floor   hope you find some decorations you like x  

Brown candy thinking of you x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies,

Amy you have given me such a good idea about contacting BH to ask them if they can get me moved to them. The follow up appt on Tuesday I supposed will be to get me do some blood tests because I asked the nurse why I don't have any of the basic tests done since over 2 years ago.
I will phone BH first thing on Monday to see their advice on getting moved to them. I wonder how if my local hospital feel betrayed or let down but at the moment I put myself first not my local trust.
I must say Amy I admire how much  you work out. I don't even know what a stepper is


----------



## Brown-candy

Lisa well done on reaching 9/40. You are so blessed with this lovely gift, I can't blame your mum for telling of the good news. You mean no morning sickness till now? Aren't you lucky  some women will surely be going off sick for a good couple of weeks from 7 weeks old pregnancy. 

Andade  thank you. 
Now you are officially off the naughty steps. Hope u have fun decorating ur tree. I remember DH having an argument during shopping for the decs about which ones to go for. Debenhams have really nice ones but a bit pricey. 

It's the weekend before Christmas   and I am going to indulge in some milk chocs and egg free cake on Christmas Day besides the Christmas dinner. 
We are officially 6 years today since our wedding  
I asked DH to be home on time from work so that we can reminisce about all we have been through and how we have managed to still love each other dearly despite our fertility challenges.

Hope you ladies have a nice weekend! X


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I hope you & dh have had a happy anniversary & that you are able to get some help & advise from bourn on the way forward x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all

Amy everytime you mention dough balls I want them! I've not had them before! Good for you going to the gym and I don't blame you for rewarding yourself. Hope you're ok x

Andade hope you're ok x

Brown candy happy anniversary! Hope you're ok x


----------



## andade

Afternoon ladies!  

Lisa- The tree is not so bare now but it's not finished,  as I decided to chuck away a few decs and I don't like some anymore.   Bought some giant baubles in M and S to hang from the ceiling. Finishing decorating as I was doing it in between being out and about. Well done for getting Christmas Eve to Boxing Day off! Result!! 
How come you've never had dough balls?  Pizza Express? 
Hope you're leaving me some yule log!  Still thinking about it. 

Amy - In all my years, I've never see  anyone fall off the treadmill!   Even my mum can use it and she's in her 70s.   I think it's just your fear.
Found some large baubles to hang from the ceiling and bought more lights last night which were reduced. Obsessed with lights, as already have around three sets! 

Brown Candy - Hope you and DH had a good anniversary.  
Remember,  that you fell in love with each other and inspite of the fertility challenges,  you still have each other and will face the storms that come your way together and that is the most important thing.  
Fortunately, dp isn't bothered about the decs so I'm in charge and can get what I want. 
Hope youre looking after yourself,  x

Tried to decorate in between going out for lunch,  shopping and my friend visiting.  Didn't finish,  so will do so today.  Yesterday was good though and had a nice glass of wine in the evening. 
Meeting up with friends later but need to get a Christmas jumper for Xmas day. Been given a dress code.  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend and getting their last minute prep done.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade there have been falling off treadmill incidents in the past at my gym although I have not been involved, one time a girl stumbled on the treadmill & fell & my friend was next to her & looked across & managed to stumble as well!   Also there was a power cut one time which caused people to trip because the treadmills suddenly stopped moving! No one was hurt but there is obviously the potential or maybe we are just all a bit uncoordinated here!   I love christmas lights, we have some mistletoe lights round the mirror which look pretty, some lights on the window & some cute little angel lights as well as the ones on the tree   Hope you managed to get your christmas jumper sorted x  

Lisa how have you not had dough balls?!   I love them & often get the pizza express ones from the supermarket, they are much nicer than I imagine picked eggs taste!!!   Great that you get some time off over christmas, I have been trying to set up all the payments & stuff in the office so I can be off between christmas & new year, it will be the longest I have had off since last christmas!   Hope you are still feeling ok & not suffering too many symptoms x  

Brown candy how are you doing? I hope you had a nice anniversary with dh, despite the difficult times it is important to realise there are lots of good things in our lives & we have a lot to be thankful for too   did you delay your follow up appointment or is it today? I hope you manage to get hold of bourn & get some help with deciding on your next steps x  

Cloudy I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello pp & suse if you are still reading  

Planning to go down to portsmouth tomorrow for the day to see my nieces, should be good fun as they are quite bonkers at the best of times so I imagine they will be on espcially good form this close to christmas!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all!

Amy your lights and decs sound lovely now you have them up   no can honestly say I've never had a dough ball! Maybe I shall try them in the new year! Hope you have a lovely time in Portsmouth X

Andade hope you managed to finish your tree! I've never been to pizza express either! Yule log and mince pies made.... Big shop came today from tesco then I ventured out to get a turkey   hope you're ok x

Brown candy hope you're ok, thinking about you X

Afm I'm good! 9+3 today got the madwife next week   long day at work tomorrow then not back til 27th yay! Enjoy the last couple of days before Xmas everyone!


----------



## andade

Morning everyone! 

Amy - Your gym sounds hilarious!  I've never heard of soo many treadmill incidents!   I think all potential gym members at your gym need to be vetted for co-ordination and inducted on the treadmill! 
Mistletoe lights eyy...   The suction hooks on the windows kept falling off,  so I've got some new hooks to put the lights in the windows.  IF they don't work then I'll attach them to the gutter as they can work outside as well.
Got my jumper. It has flashing lights.  Enjoy the time with your nieces, x

Lisa - I tried to post a pic of the tree but it came out sideways.   Look at my profile pic.  Can't believe you've never been to Pizza Express or eaten a dough ball!  This is much rarer than me never having eaten a pickled egg! 
Got a turkey crown,  (mum will moan), lamb, salmon and something else just can't rember what as we orders a few weeks ago. 
Yay to last day at work even though it's a long one. 

Brown Candy - Hope you're looking after yourself and that the follow up went well,  x 

Cloudy -  Hope you're well and prepping for Christmas, x

Afm- Got to drop off some cases post the last two cards return something to the shop (aarggh ) and do some studying.  Might go out in the evening though.
Have a good day,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Merry Christmas Eve ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa exciting that you have your midwife appointment next week!   trying dough balls should be your New Years resolution!   great that you have your seasonal pictures, I hope you have a lovely chrismas x    

Andade I love that you decided to go for a horizontal Christmas tree for a change this year!   might be safe for me not to attempt the treadmill just in case there are any more incidents!   love that your Christmas jumper has flashing lights on   I hope you have a great christmas x    

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok & you & dh have a lovely Christmas x    

Cloudy happy Christmas & thank you for all the moderating work you do for us, hope you have a great christmas x    

We had a lovely time visiting my nieces, went shopping to look for party dresses for them, then to an ice cream shop, then home to watch big hero 6 & have tea  

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Brown-candy

Merry Xmas ladies!

I have been all over the net searching for answers.

I can't stop laughing at the falling incidents on the treadmill Amy   super hilarious.

Andade the horizontal tree is superb, Amy is really cracking us up with saying you went for a horizontal tree for a change  

Lisa your favourite time of the year, make the most of it and I hope you enjoy every bit of it too.

Thank you ladies for all thinking about me and DH.

I went for the appointment on Tuesday and to be honest the consultant only just wanted to tell me that he's sorry about what happened to my treatment cycle bless him, that's so kind of him. 
He said as am a special case now he wants to liaise with Bourn hall consultant to see what treatment plan they can come up with as my amh is on the lowish side.

I even suggested that maybe I do not need down regulation anymore as its counter productive causing me to develop cysts which made me down reg for 4 weeks  

He is planning to put me on highest dose of gonal -F 450unit  
I wonder if that will be a good idea.

I will remind him next appt that he should think of what to do about preventing me from developing leading follicles while others are dragging behind. I heard some ladies mention something like oestrogen priming.

I have read so much about Dhea and Coq10 helping with egg quality so I ordered them from Biovea online.
I will not rush into another cycle of treatment till atleast 3 months so that I can take the supplements while investigating all other things with Penny from Serum.

My period arrived aggressively yesterday and I managed to get some sample that I will send off to Serum once the post office is up and running again.

Appointment with Penny is 2nd Feb.
My next appt with my consultant here is 25th Jan 
I hope to loose some weight which I gained during stimming.

Fingers crossed for 2016.

Hope we all have a lovely day eating, drinking and making merry!


----------



## Cloudy

Merry Christmas everyone - I hope you all have a lovely day   xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## andade

Hope everyone has had a good day.

Amy - Not sure why the image rotates when I upload it. My mum has loads of flashing lights and everyone else has dome kind of light on their jumper!  Glad you had a nice day with your nieces and I knew there had to be some food involved! 

Brown Candy - Not sure how the horizontal tree would work. I know you can do the upside down tree! 
I'm glad your follow up went well. Hopefully, you can have another one to discuss the protocol and make suggestions when you finish your research. CoQ10 is very good for egg quality. Have you read It Starts with the Egg by Rebecca Fett? Very good book and lots of ladies swear by it. I had oestrogen priming before stimming. That's when I had progynova. 
Hope your appt with Penny goes well. There's loads of women who believe Serum does good things.

Lisa - Im sure you're enjoying the day and you've cooked up a feast!  Hope you've taken it easy too, x

Cloudy - Hope you've had a good day, x

I'm currently chilling on the sofa. Had a nice day and a stress free meal, as we had or M & S Christmas food order. Will definitely repeat if we don't go away again.
Think I'm overdue for a nap. Had two desserts and everyone else opted out!

Enjoy the rest of the festive period, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Happy Boxing day ladies!

Andade, thank you. I have just ordered the book now on amazon. No harm in learning as no knowledge is lost whether it works or not. I will sure take 3 months out to prepare again, not rushing into another cycle.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the festive season.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy I would still see about moving all of your treatment to bourn, they might know more about treating ladies with a lower amh & be able to monitor more closely how you respond to the drugs, I'm pleased you are taking some time out & really hope you get some answers for when you are ready to start again, hope you are having a lovely Christmas x  

Andade I'm sure all the flashing lights & Christmas jumpers looked very festive!   can't believe the others didn't have dessert   hopefully that means there is some left over for today!   hope you are enjoying the festive period x  

Lisa I hope you had a lovely Christmas, are you 10 weeks today? So exciting!   I saw a programme the other night about people who decorate their houses with lots of Christmas lights & thought of you!   hope you are enjoying the festivities x  

Cloudy I hope you are having a lovely Christmas x  

We had a lovely Christmas day, got up at 8:30 as my nieces wanted to FaceTime to show us their presents then went back to bed!   took the dogs out for a nice walk & had a very nice meal then relaxed in front of the TV   I'm currently dipping chocolate orange slices in a cup of tea!  

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the festive period x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all!
Hope you've all had a lovely Boxing Day! Mines been very lovely and peaceful! Shame I'm back to work tomorrow tho boooo! Was up at 5 in Xmas day so still trying to catch up on sleep! Have literally eaten the as out of a dead donkey so back to some normality tomorrow methinks! I had 4 breakfasts Xmas day!  

Midwife Wednesday! Yes Amy I'm 10/40 today!


----------



## andade

Hello ladies! 

Brown Candy - Its a really good book for improving egg quality. You can do the bits that you feel are appropriate for your particular circumstances, as she doesn't recommend all supplements for everyone. Also,  you can do what you think is doable,  as dome things that she suggests requires a whole change of lifestyle. 
Hope you've managed to have a lovely few days and that you've finished your essay.  

Amy - We looked like one of those families in those adverts for Christmas!   Eventually,  my mum and sister ventured into the dessert realm really late into the night.   There's the M & S chocolate and raspberry Chtistmas tree still in the fridge, the crumble is history and there's still cake minus the chocolate and coconut one!   

Lisa - Glad you had a good Boxing Day!   Boo to going back to work today!  
Four brekkies!   Explain yourself! 
Congrats on being 10/40! Not long til you see the midwife. 

Cloudy - Hope you had a good day, x

Had a fun Boxing night.  All the family got together, exchanged Secret Santa gifts, had food and drink and played games until V late in the night. Must say the bingo session became very tense and my team won charades by a landslide!  

Rest day today as went up sleep at 4:30 am plus I need to work on my assignment. 

Have a restful day everyone, x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello ladies  

Amy I really put all my cards on the table to see how I can cope with moving to BH. First I don't drive and getting there will be a real hassle if hubby is at work during my regular scans, he already complained that he wont be available to be driving me there from Luton. So that alone is a minus.

Then as my consultant here told me he will liaise with the BH consultant to decide on the best approach, I though it was ok though my guts feelings is that I should move to BH. I feel like I'm going to be disloyal with my fertility team here who are trying, considering that I am NHS patient   so not to expect too much from them. 

I will just try this time and see how it goes with my local trust but honestly I have come to realised that except one is a private patient, nothing much can be done when the blanket treatment don't fit just like in my case  

That is why I am really looking at Serum where treatment is tailored to individual patients.
I cant believe I started this journey since when I was 27 years and I am still on it at 33 

DH said to me the other night that I should not worry about it too much as we will start planning and gathering money for surrogacy in future incase all effort to get me pregnant fails.

Lisa congrats on reaching 10/40  is the baby bum begining to show?
4 breakfast      
Well done girl 

Andade you really had a swell xmas and boxing day thats really good.
As me and dh worked 24th night, we spend xmas day sleeping from midday till 6pm when I had to wake up and go cook our Christmas special.
DH woke up by 9:30pm for dinner and we stayed up till early hours of the morning watching movies and renewing our commitment to each other.
I ate a good size egg free cake which I was waiting a long time to eat  

Hi Cloudy, hope you had a good xmas too!

I have started exercising today because that ugly scale is waiting for me on my next consultation appointment on the 25th of Jan  
I still eat little guilty things tho but with caution


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa even with eating for two four breakfasts is a lot in one day!!!  I hope work hasn't been too busy & that the midwife appointment tomorrow goes well x  

Brown candy I think I only had to go to bourn for three stimming scans but I imagine it must be difficult if you need dh to drive you, you must do what is right for you & gives you the best chance if success & really shouldn't worry about feeling loyal to your fertility team, I have had nhs treatment at bourn & they have been great & I don't feel like I would have been treated any differently if I had been private, I hope you can decide what is best for you x  

Andade I hope you got chance to try the raspberry & chocolate dessert, it sounded good   sounds like you had a good christmas, I hope you managed to catch up on sleep & get you assignment done, when do you start the new job? x  

Cloudy I hope you have had a nice Christmas x  

Not much happening here, enjoying having time off work, we are off until 4th January which is nice, we've been out for some nice walks with the dogs, I've been to the gym & done plenty of relaxing


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy I know! I think it was because I got up at 5.... I did space them out until 1pm   thanks I'm sure it'll be a lot of questions and form filling...scan next Friday! Glad you're enjoying your time off X 

Andade hope you're ok and are too enjoying the Christmas break! See above for explanation of brekkies   x

Browncandy hope you're ok and had a lovely Christmas. Believe it or not I have got a little bit of a bump... I'm not sure if most of it is the weak abdo muscles tho! I definitely cannot get into my jeans and pjs and uniforms are getting a wee bit tight too! X

Hi cloudy!  

Afm I have a couple of days off now and back at work New Year's Day


----------



## xmaslisa

Happy new year you lot! Hope 2016 makes your dreams come true xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Btw Amy I have dough balls for later


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I love that you had your 4th breakfast at 1pm on xmas day, just in time to move on to lunch!!!   I hope the midwife appointment went well, enjoy your dough balls, I had some at lunchtime x  

Andade where are you? Hope you are ok & not doing too much studying x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x  

Cloudy hope you are ok too x  

My dad was down in portsmouth visiting my sister for a few days & came back yesterday & brought one of my nieces with him as she was desperate to come & stay with me for a few days so I am on aunty duty   we got a profiterole tower from Iceland which you build yourself & are getting takeaway from dps restaurant for tea so lots of eating to do tonight  

Happy New Year to all of you, I hope all of your dreams come true x


----------



## andade

Hi guys!  
Been a busy few days!

Brown Candy - I hope the liaison between your two clinics goes well and that they can sort out the right treatment for you.  Glad you and dh enjoyed Christmas say even though it was a late one! Cake must have been yum! 

Amy - I had two desserts on Christmas Day, the chocolate and raspberry Christmas Tree and crumble and custard!  Had a few late nights since then. Tired today and surprised I'm still awake! 
Working on assignment, it's due week after next. Start work on Monday! 
So sweet that your niece wants to stay with you. Is it because you always have lots of desserts like profiteroles towers? 
Pleased you're having a good break, x

Lisa - I like how you tried to explain away four brekkies!  I'm going with the fact that you're eating for two! 










It's been really great connecting with you lot this year and it's amazing how much we've been through and what strong ladies we are!
Hope everyone has a good one and 2016 is ours for the taking, xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Happy New Year ladies  

Xxx


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 
Lisa - Hope you enjoyed your dough balls and that work wasn't too busy on New Years Day.   How you feeling? Any side effects?

Amy - Hope you had a fab time with your niece. I'm sure you both enjoyed the profiteroles tower!  

Brown Candy - Hope you had a bit of a break over the festive period and you weren't working all the time! 

Cloudy - Hope you're well and had a good New Year. 

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday, although the weather's grey and miserable down here. It's a duvet day, except I have to pop out to the shop to pick up some bits for this week and then do some studying.  

Take care all, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon everyone! 

Andade I'm good thanks! Can't stop eating and weeing and so tired and am finding I'm easily getting out of breath but other than thzt fab! Have my 12/40 scan Friday excited and nervous! Can't believe I've resisted the temptation of an early scan! Enjoy your duvet day I'm doing exactly the same. Since new year work has been horrendous. When's frostie being transferred? X

Amy hope you're ok and enjoyed your time with your niece! When are you planning on having your frostie transferred? X

Browncandy hope you're ok? Hope you're managing to sort out your next treatment and had a good new year X

3 days off for me thank god! I'm going to have to take my decs down on the 5th as I'm working 6th and 7th Booo!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa exciting that you have your scan on Friday, the continuing symptoms must be reassuring, you have done so well to resist booking an earlier scan, enjoy your 3 days off work x  

Andade the profiterole tower was very good!!!   I hope the assignment is going well, you are so good studying, I had planned to try & get my ACCA work experience records done over the break but have failed miserably!   I really hope starting the new job tomorrow goes well, seems like ages since you had the interview now x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok, it won't be long now until your next appointment & consultation with penny x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok x  

I met my brother in law in Abingdon last night to take my niece back so it is quiet here again now, we had fun & did lots of crafting & dog walking   wet & miserable here now so staying in with trackies on & back to work tomorrow. I should be getting the uterine biopsy done in Coventry in the next couple of weeks but I think the results take around 6 weeks so project defrost might be a little while yet, worried it will not survive the thaw as it wasn't a very good quality embie but need to give it a chance, then I will do one round of donor egg & transfer any embies we might get then I think I will be done, hopefully we will get lucky


----------



## andade

Wrote a post earlier and then lost it when I went to post it as there was a server maintenance happening! 

Lisa - The eating and weeing must be good signs. Hope Friday comes quickly for you, especially as you've been so patient and not gone for an early scan. Hope work eases up and that you enjoy your days off. 
Frostie probably won't be transferred til April but as you know time moves quickly! 

Amy - I'm not really a good student and I'm a bit behind on where I should be.   Don't worry about the work experience folder. The festive period went really quickly and spending time with your nieces and building profiterole towers was much more interesting.  
Thanks for the good wishes.   It was nearly four months ago when I went for the interview!  I'll be like a new girl at school!  
Hope you get a date for the biopsy soon.  Try and take one step at a time, get the biopsy done first and then worry about the embies thawing.   Although they tend not to freeze embies that they think won't survive.   

Take care all, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Andade how did the 1st day go? I'm back to work for 2 days tomorrow booooo X

Amy hope you get your biopsy appt through soon and otherwise feeling ok x

Hi to anyone else reading


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope work is going ok, will you need to order some new spotty uniforms with room to expand soon? I hope the scan goes well on Friday x  

Andade how is the new job? I hope your first couple of days have gone well & your new colleagues are nice  I think ACCA are changing the rules about work experience records in February so I really should have made the effort to get it done, they even send me emails saying how close I am to being fully qualified!!!   

Brown candy & cloudy I hope you are both well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy you're not wrong... If all goes well Friday I'm going to order some. I can no longer get into my jeans and my pjs are a bit tight...it's like pre myo but worse! Not that I'm complaining one bit! x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies  

I have been trawling the Serum treads looking for information   .

Lisa excited for you that its almost 12/40 already and your symptoms are very re-assuring. Fingers crossed for Friday. U sure need the maternity spotty uniform now 
My next appointment is with the nurse on 14th Jan, I really dont know what that appointment will be all about. But whatever happens I will plead with them to allow me start next cycle by April so that my Dhea and Co-enzymeQ10 would have had time to be effective.

Amy, am good thanks for asking. Hope you are ok  
My appointment with Penny is really drawing closer and now am wondering when my sample will arrive for the test to be done. I send it out on 30th Dec via Royal mail tracked. I have been checking but keeps saying 'on the way'.
I really hope it doesn't miss on transit though. 

Andade, congrats on starting your new job  
Hope the staff are lovely to you. The festive period was good though we did nothing really interesting   
Study is really hectic as I have just 2 months to submit my final thesis. 
Seems you and Amy are looking forward to FET in April which am praying my consultant should not rush me to start sooner than April. We could all be cycle buddies  

Hi Cloudy!

Really praying and hoping 2016 smile on us all


----------



## andade

Hi everyone 

Lisa - First day was good. Not doing much but meeting various colleagues and reading up on policies. Hope you're not over doing it at work.

Amy - New job is going well thanks.  Still doing induction type stuff, so will probably pick up later in the week.  Definitely try and get the work done if the rules are changing. You don't want to think that you were very close and then can't do anything about it. 

Brown Candy - Thanks.  The staff are very nice. I can imagine how difficult it must be juggling your shifts and studying.  I've only got 6000 words and that's a pain! It would be great if we were all cycle buddies together. 
Hope your sample arrives soon which I'm sure it will.

Work is going well, even though it's day 2. Not really into my role yet but just finding my feet. 
Started eating healthier and doing more walking, such as not jumping on a bus when I can walk. Aim is to start dropping pounds! 

Hope everyone has had a good start to the week and is well.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa this is definitely a much better reason to need bigger clothes   I have a photo of me post myo when my stomach was really swollen, can't believe how big it was looking back!  

Browncandy good luck with the studying, it is hard to fit it in around work, I remember it seemed to takeover my life in the run up to exams when I was doing them!   exciting that andade, you & I might all be cycling around the same time  

Andade pleased to hear the job seems good, I guess it will take a bit of time to settle in & get used to it   I phoned up ACCA in the summer & they said there is no time limit on when you submit your work experience so I don't think it really matters, it is just more difficult because all the information they want is more geared to people working in accountancy practice & I work in the construction industry so I have to be a bit more creative with which aspects of my job can be included, I know it needs to be done sometime though!   I hope the healthy eating & extra walking helps get you in shape ready for your fet  

Cloudy hope you are ok


----------



## Amy76

Lisa good luck for your scan tomorrow x  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy xx


----------



## xmaslisa

All ok with scan! A week ahead of myself so 12+6/40 due 16th July but will be at least a week earlier due to elcs can relax a smidge  now! X


----------



## Amy76

Hooray! that's great news lisa x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy!


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 
Sorry I've been a bit AWOL!  

Amy - The job has been good and met some nice people!  I  hope you do manage to get the work done eventually. Eating is definitely getting better but I haven't had time to go to the gym or class yet. Hope to do that next week. Hope your week has been good.

Lisa - Sooo pleased to hear that your scan went well!  So pleased!  

Brown Candy - Hope you're well.

Been a busy week with the new job and working on my assignment.  Hope to complete it by Monday.
Hope everyone has had a good week and has a great weekend,  x


----------



## Brown-candy

Brilliant news Lisa  
Andade thanks for asking   am good and equally v. busy, great you are finding your feet in your new job
Amy hope you are ok


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 
Looks like we are all busy bees atm with new jobs, exercise and one thing and another! Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade pleased to hear the new job is going well   our gym has been so busy, fortunately I managed to get on my stepper & the power plate   hope you were able to get your assignment done, I'm sure my work experience record will get done sometime x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok & not too busy with work & studying x  

Lisa have you managed to share your good news with a few more people since the scan? Is it starting to seem real yet? Hope you are doing ok x  

Hello cloudy  

Hope you have all had a nice weekend, I have been relaxing, gyming & dog walking


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yeah it dos seem more real now I've seen for my self! I just keep looking at the pictures! And I'm spiking the beans now too! Got my next scan 26th Feb so not really that long to wait. Ordered my maternity uniforms today... The trousers are a delight! Hope you're ok and enjoying the activities xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa isn't it only 9 months since you had surgery? it is amazing how far you have come   exciting that you have ordered the maternity uniform, are the trousers spotty too?!   lovely that you have started sharing your good news x  

Hope everyone else is ok x  

I have just done a 2 hour online training course on payroll processing and auto enrollment pensions - as interesting as it sounds!   Biopsy in Coventry is booked for 3pm on Monday!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy I know! It's crazy! It must have been like the biggest endometrial scratch ever! Wow that's quick work for the biopsy, hopefully that will help. My friend has just had hers at cov as that's where she's been having her IVF, she's due to have her frostie transferred next month!
No spotty trousers just plain navy... They're still horrendous tho... Your course sounds amazing!   x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

Helloooo ladies!  

Sorry, I went AWOL again!  

Brown Candy - Glad youre ok and I hope that you busy time is starting to slow down. 

Lisa - We're definitely all busy! Hope you're not too busy and getting some down time.   I'm sure your spotty trousers will be fetching and you'll wear them well.   So glad it's starting to feel real now. Hope you really start enjoying the pregnancy now. 

Amy - I can imagine how busy the gym is. All the people with new year resolutions to get fit are probably filling up the gym.  I'm sure you'll have more space in a couple of months time when half of them give up! 
The training sounds a delight.   I had an all day training session this week and it was good but I was soo tired and was clearly flagging by 3 pm !  I did hand in my assignment but I sacrificed sleep as a result!
Good luck for Monday, x 

I've been soo tired ladies. Had two hours sleep before handing in my assignment and didn't really catch up on it the night after, so I've been shattered.  Couldn't even log on to FF. Hopefully, I'll rectify that now. 
Had a decent sleep last night and gonna catch up on more tonight.  
Not sure what I'm up to this weekend but I do need to clean and tidy up, as the place has gone to pot in the past couple of weeks.
Hope everyone has a good weekend,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I thought we were going to have to send out a search party!   well done on getting the assignment in, I hope you have managed to catch up on some sleep now   I was lucky that my training only lasted 2 hours, you did well to last a whole day!   I hope the new job is going well  I'm hoping the gym quietness down a bit after the January rush x  

Lisa whatever they did during your surgery it definitely worked!   maybe you could add your own spots to the trousers?!   are you 14 weeks now? I hope pregnancy is being kind to you x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok, not long until your next appointment now x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

Very cold here today but wrapped up & went for a lovely walk round the country park with my dogs


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi Lisa and all leadies here.
Sorry if i ask something that was already discussed. 
I am too suffering from fibroids, had a hysteroscopy and resection of two fibroids before . They have now multiplied and will likely need further surgery. Lisa do you  mind me asking where you went for the operation.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 

Andade glad you're ok and you are enjoying the job and you managed to sort out your assignment albeit with little sleep! x

Amy yep certainly did work! Yes I was 14 weeks today   my belly has properly grown now, I'm sure slot of it is down to the awful tummy muscles I have since the surgery! Other than the constant peeing and eating it is being kind thanks, I must be relatively lucky. Hope you're ok x

Hope you're ok browncandy x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi keisha not at all. I had my surgery under NHS at Worcester Royal hospital by Mr Thomson. Sorry to hear that they have regrown I know that this can happen. Good luck x


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Thank you Lisa

I cant get NHS so i am looking for private clinic. Has anyone been to Birmingham fibroid clinic


----------



## andade

Hi guys!   

Amy -  You can sack the search party!  I've definitely caught up on my sleep now. Probably had a big of an overdose!   To be fair,  the trainer was interesting and do was the topic. It was just my lack of sleep that made it tough towards the end. The funny thing was a colleague was clearly flagging and her eyes kept rolling back and forth and then her head started going. I was doing my best not to burst out laughing!  
The new job is going well thanks. Different atmosphere, relaxed vibes and nice people. 
I should be joining you in the gym this week. 

Lisa - It must be so surreal looking at your growing belly.   Imarine,  a few months ago you were willing your belly to come down from the surgery and now you're happy to see it grow again. What a roller coaster 7 months you've had!  Glad you're having a good pregnancy, you deserve it. 

Keisha - Welcome to the thread!  I'm not sure where you're based or if you have private health care but I know a few ladies have gone to see Prof Mayonda in London. He's one of the top docs for this kind of surgery.  Also, check out your local private hospital and see what their reputation for gynae procedures are like.  I also know a lady on FF who went abroad to gave surgery and the care was good and worked out cheaper.

Brown Candy - Hope you're well and having a good weekend, x 

Still dossing but need to catch up on cleaning and plan my lunches for work this week. Trying to put together healthy lunches but trying to avoid salad!  Hopefully do something nice in the evening if I can drag myself out. 

Have a nice Sunday everyone, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade training rooms always seem to be so warm making it more difficult to stay awake!   great that the new job is going well   i hope you have come up with some nice lunch ideas, it is definitely too cold for salad at the moment, I have mainly been having homemade mushrooms soup or crumpets x  

Hello keisha sorry to hear that your fibroids have re grown   I can't help with your question as I had my surgery on the nhs at my local hospital, I hope you get some advise soon x  

Lisa I have been using the power plate at the gym to try & get my stomach muscles in shape, I think I am fighting a losing battle & whilst I like to think it is down to the surgery it might be something to do with the treats I have!   sounds like things are going well for you x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok x  

Hello cloudy x  

We had a little bit of snow last night & had a nice walk this morning then I went to the gym so tonight I rewarded myself with lemon meringue pie!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Amy I like to blame the surgery..... A lot!   we too had a bit of snow here in worcestershire! Not a lot tho it's flipping cold tho! Lemon meringue is one of my all time favourites yummy! Good for you with the gym I've become properly out of breath just doing the smallest thing! X

Andade dossing is good! I've done it all weekend   it is weird looking at my tummy now. Considering my surgeon said after my myo that I had a uterus of a 16/40 pregnancy my tummy didn't look that bad then! I can now not fit into any of my jeans and the pjs are getting snug. So far I have put on 3kg.....I need to go shopping after payday. You guys are so good with the gym! There's always one that nods off on a training day! X

Hi brown candy hope you're ok x

Keisha sorry I haven't had any experience in Birmingham.. I'm sure you'd be able to find out online tho. Strange they wouldn't do you a myo on NHS! Hope you're ok x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies,

I have been away for awhile been very busy with study n work. 
Thanks to u all for asking after me 

Lisa glad you will be having a summer baby. I bet you are glowing now  
How long gone are you now? 

Amy how are you? Well done with the gym. As am so tight with time I have set up a mini gym in my house now where I try to work out every day. It's very effective for me.
A little reward after a workout sounds great 

Andade, it's feels nice to be in a work environment that is nice and friendly. 
You were strong to keep your self from bursting into laughter cos I wouldn't be that strong to keep it down 

Welcome Keisha!
Hello Cloudy!

I got my test result back from serum yesterday and I tested positive to ureaplasma, so I have been prescribed erythromycin for 25 day. And DH is told to also take it for 25days.

Plans are still on ground to go to serum so we can use it for a mini vacation as well. 
My appointment with my consultant is next week Monday to discuss my treatment plan.
I have been told already that I will be doing the natural cycle IVF as I did not do well with the last treatment.
So endo scratch will be done after my Feb bleed. Meds are arranged to be delivered on the 27th of this month

Things are just moving very quickly. So I will call them on the first day of my March bleed to start stims. 
I pleaded it should be April but it seems they are not ready to push it any further. Saying after 3 bleeds is ok to start a fresh cycle.

Am keeping all 10 crossed. 

Hope we all have a good night rest though am out here at work looking after my patients.

Xxx


----------



## Abe

This message is to encourage anyone else who is about to go for an Open Myomectomy.

Had an Open Myomectomy 8 days ago at Parkside Hospital under Professor Manyonda.  My surgery went very well and my recovery is going very well too.  I had 32 fibroids removed which I was surprised about.  I am now looking forward to the future free from the daily fibroid pain, heavy periods, frequent urination, huge stomach and the various problems that fibroids caused me over many years.

Like most people I was afraid of surgery but at the same time I was looking forward to having it done and having a better quality of life. I maintained a good diet and exercise and supplements regime before the surgery which no doubt has helped my recovery.

i'm grateful to God and all those who prayed for me and grateful that I had the best surgeon and great hospital care.

To anyone going forward for Open Myomectomy focus on a positive outcome, educate yourself on the procedure, prepare yourself mentally, physically and spiritually and do not let fear get the better of you.  All the very best.


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi brown candy glad you are well and will be starting your treatment soon! I literally have everything crossed for you! I will be 15/40 on Saturday   x

Glad you went for the surgery abe and are recovering well


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa nearly 15 weeks already, so exciting!   The lemon meringue pie was very good & worth gyming for!   

Brown candy well done with sorting out a mini gym so you can exercise at home, exciting that you have your appointment with the consultant next week, don't feel pressured to start earlier, if you would rather wait a bit longer tell them x  

Andade do we need to send out the search party again?! hope you are ok x  

Abe pleased to hear your surgery went well & you are recovering, I only had 5 fibroids removed but have noticed a massive difference since they were taken out so I'm sure you will notice the benefits of surgery x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

I had my biopsy in Coventry on monday, they said I had a cyst on my left ovary which had bled, apparently they can go by themselves so hopefully it won't be a problem, now just need to wait 4-6 weeks for the results then we can plan project defrost   been busy in the office this week as dad is going away on a caribbean cruise tomorrow for 2 weeks so trying to make sure everything is up together before he goes, have to say I am a little bit jealous as it is so cold here at the moment!


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi all ladies
It gives everyone hope to know you are not alone. Everytime i think of giving up i come here and suddenly i am a different person looking foward to the future.

Abe how long after open myomectomy can you have treatment?


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy have my fingers crossed that your biopsy results will be good. Did they say the cyst was just an ovarian cyst or an endometrioma? Your lucky dad! That's what we did when we got married a Caribbean and US cruise lucky him! I can't believe I'll be 15/40 on Saturday still seems very surreal x

Keisha what treatment do you mean? If you mean trying to conceive I was told 3 months x


----------



## Abe

Xmaslisa - thanks very much, wishing you well.

Amy76 - thanks, wishing you the best for your biopsy results.

Keisha98 - i have been told 6 months before I can try for pregnancy by the consultant, but that could be because I had 32 fibroids taken out, for others with fewer fibroids taken out I would imagine it will be far less time. I am seeing the consultant again early February for post op checkup so will ask him again.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Keisha I started dtd about 5-6 weeks after surgery, it didn't occur to me that this counted as ttc, obviously I've been infertile for too long!   I had my myomectomy surgery at the end of November 2014 & did a fresh cycle of ivf in April 2015 & another in September 2015 x  

Abe I hope your recovery continues to go well x  

Lisa they did mention endometriama but then said they thought it was a cyst, they just said to let my clinic know & hopefully by the time I begin project defrost it will have gone by itself   I haven't been on a cruise before but I just like the idea of sun at the moment!   so exciting that you will be 15 weeks on Saturday, what a year you have had! X  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## andade

HI all! 

Amy - No need for a search party!  Although to be fair,  there was a gap of a few days for everyone. 
Not been so good at the lunches, probably because Ive had sttuf on every night after work this week. Hope the cyst disappears like they say and doesn't cause any hassle or get in the way of your plans. Hope the results of the biopsy ate food.  I'm sooo jealous of your dad. Hope he has a great time! 

Lisa - Glad youre doing a bit of dossing and not just working.   You must really be chuffed every time you reach another milestone.  Congrats on reaching 15 weeks!  Hope you enjoy your shopping spree for new clothes. 

Brown Candy - Good to hear from you.  Hope you are maage to balance the studying with work and it's not to stressful. 
Hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick and contribute towards  the success of your next cycle.. Seems like everything is moving along quickly for you. I'm glad that the clinic are going to try something different next cycle. Wishing you lots of luck, x

Abe - Welcome!  Good to hear that your op went well and that you're feeling so positive. 

Keisha -  Glad you find the forum supportive. I had to wait three months before having ttestament.  It varies from clinic to clinic, as I know someone who has to wait six months.

Busy week, with events nearly every day after work. Need to start taking my supplements again as stopped after EC. Away this weekend, so hopefully be will catch up on sleep to enjoy tomorrow .
My eyes are closing but I only had three hours sleep last night after having dozed off on the sofa. 

Hope eeveryone has a great weekend,  xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Amy it was an endometrioma that I had removed, hope it's not and its just a simple cyst. They can usually tell via uss x

Andade glad you're ok! I am pretty chuffed! I'm well into matty clothes now I have a ridiculous bump for 15/40! X

Have a fab weekend all


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I'm hoping it is just a cyst that will go by itself, I'm sure my clinic will check when they scan me in preparation for the fet   when do you have another scan? It must seem more real now you are wearing maternity clothes x  

Andade it sounds like you have been very busy so you are allowed to not be good with lunches!   I hope you've had a nice weekend away x  

Brown candy good luck for your appointment tomorrow, I hope it goes well x  

Cloudy hope you are ok  

Hope everyone else is ok & has had a nice weekend x  

Quick question are your stomachs still numb around your scars? It's been 14 months & I think the bio oil is working because my scar has faded loads but it is still numb & sometimes I feel like I have an itch but when I go to scratch it I can't feel anything


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy next scan is 26th Feb! I'll be 20/40 then. I'm sure it is just a cyst and will disappear. I currently feel awful! Woke up with a headache temperature and scratchy chesty cough... Have had to relent and take paracetamol as it was just too high and making me feel dreadful...    Only other thing I've had is hot lemon and honey... Any other ideas? The area around my scar is still well numb! The scar itself looks ok tho I just put cream on it daily. It's so weird   Xx

Hope you're ok Andade x

Yes good luck browncandy! X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish   Definitely worth taking paracetamol to get your temperature down and drinking hot lemon & honey, I have a bottle of plj lemon drink which you can get from the supermarket & it is quite nice hot with honey. Lots of rest & maybe try some steam? I hope you start to feel better soon   will be exciting for you to get to see your lo again at the next scan, are you going to find out what you are having in advance or go for a surprise? my cycle buddies from the may/june cycle are having their babies at the moment & one of them did a sweet announcement yesterday saying that her daughter had arrived & she couldn't believe she actually gets to keep her!   The numbness is weird, I thought it would go by now but maybe it is here to stay, just feels odd when I have an itch but can't feel when I try to scratch it!


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy. Not sure yet am erring on the side of have a surprise! Seems an awful long time between 12 weeks and 20 week scans.. It's like you reach one milestone then are looking for the next. I definitely know what you mean with the numbness. It feels really odd now esp that it's all stretching down there    when do you think you are likely to get your biopsy results back? Xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa it does seem like a really long wait between scans, maybe you could ask dh for a private scan for valentines day?   The numbness is a bit of an odd sensation & I'm sure it is worse for you now it is all stretching! I think the biopsy results can take up to 6 weeks to get, so one week down five to go x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!! I did think of one in between then I reminded myself that if all is ok at 20/40 there would be no more at all after!!    Fingers crossed it doesn't take the whole 6/52 and is quicker!! As soon as you have the results will you be starting project defrost? My friend starts her project defrost next month at cov x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

Lisa -  Embrace your matty clothes!   Can't imagine your bump is so big, so soon! Hope you're feeling better now. It can't be nice being ill and preggers.   Hope you have a nice weekend! 

Amy -  Weekend away was good thanks.  Went to a comedy club,  did too much shopping and it was quite relaxing.  I've still got numbness around my scar. It's quite weird sometimes but I do like testing it to see if it's still numb.   Hopefully, it will eventually go although I don't really mind it. 
What treats are on the agenda for the weekend?  

Brown Candy -  Hope you're well and the assignment is coming along. Hope your appointment went well, x

Really got to increase the effort to drop the weight for next month. Ben a bit up and down, so stocked up on my M& S soups this evening.  Increasing the exercise as if this weekend. Fx!
Hope everyone has a great if windy weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi andade! Glad you had a good weekend away. Was off a week in the end... Can't remember ever being so ill and not really being able to take much for it was a bit **** but hey ho I'm out the other side!    yep there's def no mistaking this bump for mince pies now!   X

Hi Amy hope you're ok x

Hi brown candy hope you're ok too X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa pleased to hear you are feeling a bit better, so exciting that you look pregnant now x  

Andade your weekend sounded nice, any orange purchases ready for your fet?!   after 14 months I'm not convinced that the numbness will go, but life has been so much better since the surgery & I don't feel bloated so no complaints x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok, didn't you have an appointment? Hope it went well x  

Hello cloudy, hope you are ok x  

Went to the gym this morning & did 95 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate, hadn't planned to do so much but got chatting to a couple of friends on the stepper, I have sainsburys profiterole stack in the fridge as a reward for my hard work!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello lovely ladies

Am sorry I have been very busy.

Lisa, thanks for asking after me   am doing ok. 
How are you and ur beautiful baby bump, you really thought it was a minced pie   hope you are feeling much better now. If the baby sickness is kicking in now then ur have a pretty little angel inside that did not want to trouble you since when you were like 3 weeks preggy 
Pls get well soon 

Amy, how are you? thanks for asking after me   am doing ok.
Wow that's such a huge workout session you had. Well done. Keeping fit for the treatment cycle is such a big deal for me too 
I was secretly happy on my last appointment when my consultant said 'well done, you have lost some weight, pls keep it going'  

Andade, thanks am ok and u  
My write-up is going ok but slow due to distractions here and there. 
How is the exercise going? 
I think am a bit obsessed with the exercise myself but not sure I have really lost much since last week 

Hi Cloudy hope you are ok

So am out in Athens on Monday, Serum on Tuesday to see Penny and hope to be back on Friday.

My last appt did not yield a very good news to me.
I found out that my last cycle which resulted in zero fertilisation was counted as a cycle and not cancelled    
After being told that I should not worry that it was cancelled and not counted. So I called Bourn Hall who confirmed that it was not cancelled because I got to the collection stage     
Therefore this will be my last treatment on the NHS

I will just do my best and leave the rest to God. 
So my meds were delivered and I will be having an endo scratch in Feb.
Since I will be doing a natural cycle treatment, I will ring the clinic on the first day of my March period and then the treatment starts
If it doesn't work which am praying it should work, then we will be cycling with Serum whenever we are able to gather the money for it.

I was diagnosed with the the ureaplasma and Penny placed us on antibiotics for 25 days. 
Am on doxycyclin while dh is on erythromycin. 
Hopefull it will all add up to a positive outcome.

Am sorry for such a long story but hope you all have a lovely evening!

Much love


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 

Amy! Wow! I'm not sure what I'm most impressed with the amount of exercise or the profiterole mountain!!  funny enough ive gone off all my sweet stuff in favour of really random savoury stuff! Not me at all!! X

Brown candy sorry to hear that they have included your cancelled cycle as your NHS go   hopefully your trip to Athens will be worthwhile and you'll get some good advice. Luckily I've had no sickness or nausea but this cough and sore throat has been a right pain! Nevermind almost better now x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy I'm sorry to hear they are counting your last cycle as one of your nhs attempts   I hope the trip to athens goes well, it will be interesting to see what they have to say & what they suggest doing x  

Lisa I didn't eat the whole profiterole stack in one go!   so have you mainly been eating pickled eggs? maybe they are the secret ingredient that helped with getting pregnant! x  

Andade I hope had a nice weekend & work is going well x  

Hello cloudy x  

Not much happening here, one of my friends had her biopsy in coventry two weeks before me & got her results last week so hopefully it might not be too long until I hear anything


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy lol!! Funny enough I haven't really eaten any pickled eggs... I think it's because they go with all the nice cheeses of which I'm not allowed! Mainly eating savoury snacks I particularly like Japanese rice crackers  fx your biopsy result comes back soon xx


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Lisa - I was up your side for the weekend away in Brum. Glad you're feeling much better. 
Can't believe you've gone off your sweet stuff! What's happened to your sweet drawer? 

Amy -  Unfortunately, no orange buys!  Think I'll get some underwear.   I'm trying to follow your lead and did two classes over the weekend!  No profiterole towers though! 
Work is still going well. Weekend was quiet.

Browe Candy -  Glad to hear that you're chugging along with the write up. When's your deadline? Just started back on the exercise properly.
Sorry to hear that the clinic didn't count your last treatment as a cancelled cycle.   I hope your trip to Athens goes well. Ive heard lots of good things about Penny and had a consultation with Serum at The Fertility Show. If my NHS cycle isn't successful, they are one of my top two clinics to cycle with. Good luck. 

So, getting back onto the exercise regime. Did aerobics on Saturday and Zumba yesterday. Quite surprised that I'm not too achey today.  

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade I know!!! It's barely getting a look in!! Lol! Oooo what were you doing in brum? Haven't been up there since Xmas myself! X


----------



## andade

Poor abandoned sweet drawer!  I know someone not too far away who can do it justice!    Calling no names...
Was in Brum for my nieces Bday.  It's where she wanted to go.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade who do you have in mind?!   you definitely need to get some orange underwear ready for treatment   how is the exercise going? I managed 80 mins on the stepper on Monday night & 85 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate last night, I am a bit addicted to the step counter & the post exercise rewards!  

Lisa I can completely understand you not eating picked eggs but I can't believe you have given up sweets!   I hope things are going well for you, only another 3 weeks until you get to see your lo again on a scan x  

Brown candy I hope the trip to Athens has gone well x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x  

I had my blood tests results back yesterday & my tsh came back as 2.86, my doctor says this is normal but I have heard that below 2 & closer to 1 is better for ttc, I emailed the results to my clinic & am just waiting to see what they say, I also mentioned that I have noticed I seem to be losing hair at the moment (not loads just enough to notice when I wash or brush my hair!) & that I have had very cold hands & feet for ages, I imagine they will think I'm a bit crazy but Dr Google seemed to suggest they could be linked!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Andade lol!! I know!! I just don't really fancy sweet stuff atm! Well I hope you had a nice time in brum... I'm off shopping to merry hill Saturday with my friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me! Hope you're ok... When are you planning on defrosting frostie?! X

Amy any biopsy news yet? Your tsh sounds spot on. My DH has hypothyroidism and is on thyroxine. It is a pain keeping it at the optimum level! no not long til scan now! I think I'm starting to feel very slight movements like fluttering it's odd! Managed to get some more maternity jeans for the collection today too! I might just wear them after aswell so comfy!   x

Browncandy hope you're ok. Hope you got some good advice from serum x

Hi cloudy hope you're ok x


----------



## andade

Evening all! 

Amy - I'm calling no n*AM*es, oka*Y*?   I've done two classes and one gym session but I want to be doing something everyday. So that's my challenge. I was going to use the stepper the other night hut there were none free, so I did the treadmill and bike. Legs were killing me on the stairs at work the next day.
Glad you got your results back and that they're good. 
Sorry to hear your hair is falling out. Did you share the symptoms with your GP or clinic? I would share with your GP if worried.

Lisa - Im sure your tastes will change as the pregnancy progresses. Does dh like sweet stuff? He could eat them for you.  Enjoy shopping tomorrow. Are you hoping to buy lots of mat clothes?
I have an appointment in March and the FET will be discussed then.

Brown Candy - Hope you're well and the visit to Athens has proved fruitful. 

Not much planned for this weekend. Got dome uni work to do and catch up on reading. Also can't go to my aerobics class tomorrow do need to find an alternative time to exercise tomorrow.
Glad it's the weekend, it's come so quickly!

Hi Cloudy! Hope you're well. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, x


----------



## Amy76

Evening lovely ladies  

Andade well done with the classes & gym session, I went to the gym again tonight, I try to go around 4 times a week, but obviously cancel most of it out with post workout rewards!   I'm not losing loads of hair, I just seem to be losing more than I would think is normal, I think the same thing happened after the myo so I feel like it might be hormone related? I emailed my clinic about it & am just waiting to hear what they say other than that I should stay away from Dr Google!   I hope the studying goes well & you have a nice weekend x  

Lisa that's nice that your friend is due around the same time as you, I hope you have fun shopping tomorrow   how exciting that you are starting to feel movement, it must all seem very real now, the comfy maternity jeans sound good x  

Brown candy I hope the trip to Athens has been helpful x  

Cloudy hope you are ok x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello lovely ladies  

Good to be back home.

DH and I enjoyed the lovely weather at Athens @18Degrees   when the locals where all out and about with thick winter jacket, we were all out about with our summer wears   
I really miss summer  

Lisa how are you? Wow little movements already  
You seem to fancy mat jeans, do you like mat dresses as well? I love the mat dresses. Savory snacks sounds nice 
Happy matty shopping 

Amy how are you? Sorry about the hair lose, may be hormones related as you say and so nothing to worry about except its gets out of hands   
Well done on your exercise. I pray to get back on my tracks soon.

Andade how are you? Am well jealous of you and Amy on the level you have taken your exercise and work-out to  
I want to be on that level too. I did a lot of walking atleast 15k steps everyday because of trips to Serum and back, and sometimes 2 times in a day.
I was on high carbs as I dont do well with restaurant meals, they tend to upset my tommy.

Athen's 2hrs ahead of UK 
So we arrived at our lovely Airbnb and it was a nice one bedroom apartment.
Went to Serum the following day where I met the lovely Penny. They quickly asked dh for his sample for semen analysis and dna fragmentation test which came back normal.

I had aqua scan done and Penny said that I cant produce many eggs anymore (so at most I can now produce will be 3) and was quite worried about that as she said that was not good for my age (am 33 now). She saw one egg and decide to collect it immediatly. She ran some tests to see if it was ok to proceed with egg collection. 

I was given the trigger shot and prepare for collection in 2 days. 
In my mind I was a bit surprise why she wanted to collect without asking if I had ovulated or not. 
Since I do check my basal temps daily, it had indicated that ovulation had occurred since 4 days earlier which means the egg she was collecting would be over matured for use (just my thoughts tho )

Anyway the egg was not fit for purpose but Penny charged me 800 euro for the collection  I did not expect that as it was not even on our budget. We only went for initial consultation but things changed.

I also had hysteroscopy done same day I had egg collected. My throats became very sore after the procedure though am ok now.
Penny has already drawn out plan for my treatment and given my all the meds to bring back even though I mentioned to her that I still have one more round with the nhs in April, she said not to worry that I can still send the meds back to them if I end up not needing them again   but that again was not in my plan for this trip.

Overall, she is a genuinely lovely woman who will do everything within her power to help women achieve their goal.
She said she will advice I try first with my eggs but if I am unsuccessful with mine, then she will consider a donor.
She also said surrogacy is not in my options that I dont need it as I tend to have egg problem and not womb problem.

It was quite a successful trip and dh was quite happy and said we will go straight back if am not successful with my nhs treatment, which am praying I should be successful, so we can then use the private treatment for siblings 

As we did not plan on spending so much on our first visit, and I told her I wont bother with the meds till when we are ready to start the treatment, she said I should not worry about paying everything there, she allowed us pay part and said we cant pay the balance when we have, she is such an angel.

Since I have done the hysto, I will not be doing endo scratch again for this treatment. Penny mentioned that starting with Gonal f of 450 units was a bit too much for me, now am worried because my consultant was adamant that only the highest dose will help me produce eggs   
I would have preferred to start with 350 units and see how my body response to it rather than chock so much into my body   

I will see how it goes but am really not happy with 450 units.

End of my long story as I go back to my study  

Hi Cloudy 

Hope we all have a lovely week


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies  

Amy it is nice having a friend who is so close in pregnancy, we had surgery a week apart aswell obviously mine was a myo and she had a ruptured ectopic and now we'll be due a week apart. The shopping was very successful I don't think my card liked it tho  hope you're ok x

Andade hope you're ok? Wow that's not long for the fet now how exciting!! I managed to get some pjs and a few pairs of jeans and tops. It seems that next and H&M are best x

Browncandy glad things went well in Athens seems like she really knows what she is talking about. I have everything crossed for your NHS cycle tho. When will you start again? X

Had another midwife appt today. She checked my bp and urine and listed to the hb! I wasn't expecting it as I know some won't listen til later on! Amazing  am properly getting big now


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy it sounds like your trip to Athens went well   although I am surprised about the egg collection & 800 euro charge!   it is great that she thinks you should try again with oe & then consider de & that she thinks your womb is good   if you are worried about the 450 dose of gonal f why don't you speak to bourn & tell them it is your final nhs attempt & you want to know whether the higher dose is what they would suggest?   well done with the studying x  

Lisa I'm sorry to hear about your friends ectopic   but I bet it is lovely that you are both expecting so close together   pleased to hear the shopping trip was successful, have you signed up to the h&m website? They often send out emails with discount codes x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok & settling in well to the new job x  

Cloudy I hope everything is ok with you x  

Went to the gym last night & failed miserably with my post workout treat as I had two clementines even though there was a melt in the middle chocolate pudding in the fridge, I have made up for it tonight by having pancakes after gyming


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy    to the clementines!! I had 5 pancakes tonight!   just couldn't help myself! X


----------



## andade

Hi guys 

Amy - Clementines??  What happened to you?  Relieved to see you redeemed yourself with pancakes.  
Any news on your biopsy results yet?

Brown Candy - Im not up yo Amys level yet. Since Sunday, I haven't managed to do a class or gym session!  Time to make up for it this weekend and next week.  
Glad to hear that you and dh were pleased with your trip to Serum.  Sorry that a few things were thrown your way that you weren't expecting.  If you are no longer confident about the level of Gonal F that you're due to have, then have a chat with the clinic and see what they say. I think  they should listen to your wishes as well.
Hope your uni work is going well. 

Lisa - Im not feeling excited about the FET at the moment.  Maybe as time gets nearer. Glad the shopping trip was a success.  Soon it will be baby clothes in the basket.  
How exciting that you got to hear bubbas heartbeat.   More of that to come!

Been a bit busy again!   Not socialising though.  
Not been to the gym or exercise class, so need to try and do loads in the coming days. Also need to do some tidying and sort the house out.

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade it was baby clothes!! Oh and a double pack of matty pjs! Hopefully when it all starts again you will be excited... Really not long now. Hope you're ok x


----------



## Brown-candy

Happy Valentine to all my lovely ladies  

Lisa how are you doing, is the baby kicks getting more pronounced now?
I was just thinking, have you been taking pictures of your weekly pregnancy progress so a time comes you can look back and see how your little one made you transformed  

Andade you are not on your own with the exercise and gym   
I am still trying to pick myself up and get back on track but my uni work has taken a better part of me  I am hoping to get the exercise in slowly. And then again, Penny said no stressful exercise till 10 days post hysto. And today is day 10 so I may not have any excuse again  
Is you FET going to be a medicated one or natural cycle? 
Regarding the Gonal-F, I will just see how it goes with the high dose, my consultant seemed confident even though am not. 

Amy, how are you? My consultant here said they had a meeting with the bourn hall consultant to discuss about my case before he took a decision on my treatment protocol, so trying to talk to BH again may seem like I'm double crossing my consultant and dont trust his judgement  
I have read about some ladies here with low ovarian reserve that were able to produce some good quality eggs with the highest dose of Gonal-F. 
I guess I should just work on my mind and absorb all the positive energy and look out for the best.

What is everyone doing today?


----------



## Amy76

Hello & happy Valentine's Day lovely ladies  

Lisa well done on managing 5 pancakes!   how exciting that you have been buying baby clothes   not too long to wait until your next scan & you get to see your lo again x  

Andade I was disappointed in myself for choosing clementines over a chocolate pudding!!!   I think still having the Christmas tree profile pic in February is a sign you have spent too long with xmas mad lisa!   hope you have had a less busy time & had chance to catch up on stuff & relax x  

Brown candy it is good that you trust your consultant, I have found the more treatment I have the more confident I become about asking questions, even if it is just to reassure myself that we are making the right choices   well done with the uni work x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok x  

I got an email with my biopsy results the other day which says my uNK is 4.75% & the upper limit of normal is 5% so I seem to be classed as 'normal'!!!   I have a phone consultation on Tuesday evening to discuss what protocol they would recommend to try & encourage implantation, but I'm guessing it won't be much different to previous attempts. After a few emails with my clinic to decide if the hair loss, bad nails & cold hands & feet could be related to my thyroid I am having another blood test on Tuesday to check t3 & t4 levels   I went to the gym yesterday & finally decide to have the melt in the middle chocolate pudding afterwards & it was very good  

Hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## xmaslisa

Hope you all had a lovely Valentine's Day!

Amy glad to hear your killer cells were normal! I guess it's good that they are doing a full thyroid profile aswell hope you're ok, glad to hear you're back on the desserts!   x

Andade hope you've had a nice day x

Browncandy just feeling small fluttery feelings from time to time it's a bit odd but at the same time nice! Hope you've had a nice day x

Afm I worked 1130- midnight....   miserable shift!! Ate left over cold dominos pizza from yesterday to compensate when I got in!   am now in bed shattered!! X


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

Hope everyone had a good day!   

Lisa - Can't believe you're buying baby clothes already!  It's nearly a year since you were prepping for surgery! Time has sure flown fast.
I'm sure once everything kicks off again, I'll feel more engaged with the whole process again.

Brown Candy - Take your time with the exercise,  especially as you just had the hysto. I'm sure you'll get back on track.   I know it can't be easy , what with juggling work and uni studies. Try not to worry too much about the Gonal F. Hopefully, the increased dosage will help.
Went to Zumba,  cooked and washed my hair. Not very interesting or romantic, I know! 

Amy - I'm sure you're back on track now.   I know, it's embarrassing!  I do need to change my pic. I haven't got around to it. This k Lisa has been a bad influence!   Glad to hear the biopsy results have come back 'normal'. Although I can imagine that it might be a bit frustrating as you still have no clear reasons for tx not working. 
Hope the results from the bloods on Tuesday don't take too long.

I've been so AWOL on FF!  This thread was the only one I could update the other day before my eyes started to close. I did two exercise classes this weekend and hope to do some form of exercise everyday this week.  Although I had a flake fancy after class today,  so I think that was Amy's influence. 
Got a couple if days off this week, so hopefully can do a few classes  on thone days.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade well done for updating your profile pic   I hope you have had a quieter week & caught up on some sleep   pleased to hear you are going with the workout & reward policy! x  

Lisa that sounds like a rubbish shift, good that you had cold pizza to compensate   hope you don't have too much longer to wait until your next scan x  

Brown candy I hope the studying is going well & you are doing ok x  

Cloudy I hope you are doing well x  

I had my follow up call on Tuesday & prof quenby said everything seemed normal & that bourn hall was a really good clinic & I was in good hands so one step closer to project defrost


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Andade I know! I'm trying to resist now until my 20/40 scan next Friday! Hope you're ok x

Amy glad you've had the all clear from the prof... Completely have everything crossed for project defrost!! X

Hope you're ok brown candy X

No news here from me atm! All going well I think x


----------



## andade

Hi guys!  

Amy - It was a bit embarrassing having a lopsided Xmas tree profile pic in Feb!     The flowers are more spring like.   Definitely not a quieter week.  Haven't come home straight from work all week. Let's just say I've even missed the last train on one night!  
Haven't done any workouts since Sunday but have had treats!   Don't think that's the right combination done how but I have been clocking more than 10,000 steps on my pedometer every day. 
Yay to being one step closer to Project Defrost!   Hope you're feeling positive with the results and the changes being made to your treatment protocol. 

Lisa - I don't blame you. I'd probably be the same if I was you. Enjoy!  Can't believe you gave your 20/40 scan already!  Seems like just the other day, you said you were pregnant! 

Brown Candy -  Hope you're ok.


----------



## xmaslisa

How are we all doing ladies? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa how are you doing? Are you feeling more movement now? Not long now until your next scan & you get to see & hear your lo   are you going to find out what you are having or keep it as a surprise? So exciting x  

Andade I think treats & lots of steps sounds like the perfect combination!   not long now until your next appointment x  

Brown candy any news on when you will do your next cycle? Hope you are doing ok x  

Hello lovely cloudy  

Not much happening here, there seems to be some confusion over whether the lab is doing the right tests from last week but they did check my tsh again which has gone from 2.86 to 3.68, not sure if it is normal for it to vary much in a short space of time but my clinic don't seem to think it matters, hopefully I will get the thyroid antibody & ft3 & ft4 results soon so we can move another step closer to project defrost


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Amy really well thanks! Feeling some slight movements just little fluttery wriggly movements tbh! Not going to find out going to have a surprise! I'm going to have a Charlie or Charlotte   really anxious about this scan tho! Hopefully I'll relax again for about 5 mins after...  that is a fair variation on your tsh!! OH only has to be out a fraction and he suffers... Bloody thyroid is a nightmare! Any plans on a date for defrost yet? X

Andade I love that you had a Xmas tree almost in spring! What's next for you before your defrost? Hope you're ok x

Browncandy hope everything is going ok for you X

Hi cloudy hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa exciting that you are going to keep it a surprise whether you are having a Charlie or Charlotte   I hope your scan goes well tomorrow   project defrost will hopefully be around April or May x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy! It's at 230 so I shall report afterwards. Glad you have done rough dates for project defrost x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope the scan has gone well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Baby measuring perfect so relieved!! Was amazing the detail they show!  stuck to my guns and didn't find out 💛


----------



## Amy76

Yay great news lisa! I'm so pleased it went well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Looks like you're quite well known Amy! Few of the girls on my July pregnancy board know you   kieke and amoeba I think!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I know kieke from the limboland thread & amoeba from my old cycle buddies thread, got to spread the Orange love around!   I bet you are still smiling after yesterday's scan x  

I hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy lol!!! You certainly have!! Yep still smiling!   hope you have a good weekend too x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies! 
Had my consultants appt today... They've decided they want me to have an elcs at 37/40 and some steroids... Haven't got an actual date yet got to see her again in 8 weeks think they're going to keep an eye! I've estimated that it is likely to be the week beginning 27th June so quite a bit sooner than my EDD of 16th July! Scary!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa did they say why they want to do it at 37 weeks? maybe they are just being cautious with your previous surgery? I'm sure they will keep a close on you & your baby  from personal experience the end of June is a fab time to have a birthday x  

Brown candy & Andade you are both quiet, I hope you are ok? x  

Cloudy I hope you are ok too x  

My gp said my thyroid antibody result was 1 u/ml, apparently this is normal & the lab won't test my t3 & t4 because my tsh is normal so I think I am done with tests now! Hopefully project defrost with go ahead in April/may now


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yes because of the open myo and that my uterus has been breached several times she doesn't want to take any chances which is fair enough as I was expecting it to be 38-39/40 anyway....

Glad you've not got to have anymore tests, I'm excited for project defrost!! Hope you're ok x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies!  

How are you all?

Lisa - Congratulations on another successful scan.  So pleased that everything is going smoothly and really impressed that you aren't tempted to find out the gender.  I think it's quite common for women who have had abdominal surgery to have elcs. If I am ever in your situation,  I will have to have elcs as well. Hope you're continuing to do well and not working too hard. 

Amy - Glad to hear that hormone levels seem to be okay and you can go ahead with project defrost.  I know you're taking supplements as well, so you will have enough time for them to kick in. How's the gym n' treat going? 
Hope you're looking forward to a good weekend.  

Brown Candy -  You seem to be more AWOL than me!  Hope you're doing well and that your dissertation is coming along. 

Big apologies for being AWOL!  Not sure what's going on with me. Either get home late due to having to do something after work or go to exercise class in the eve, get back late and then fall asleep on the tablet before I  can even check FF!   I'm trying to remember the last time I turned the lights off before going to bed. 
Had my appointment on Tuesday and was given a nice little toiletry bag full of needles, wipes etc for my FET! I call on CD1 in April and will start injections on CD21 for around 3 weeks and then 2 weeks on progynova and 5 days cyclogest, then et. Although if there are no slots then I could spend 5 weeks injecting.  So in all likelihood, the earliest I'll be having ET is June. So may be buddies Amy. 
So glad to hear that everyone is well and hope everyone has a great weekend,  x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade good to hear from you, have you had your appointment yet to discuss project defrost? Hope you are ok x  

Lisa it's definitely best not to take any chances, it is amazing to think how much has happened in the last 12 months! x  

Brown candy & cloudy I hope you are both ok x  

Mum & I had a lovely day out in London today, we went to the pastel society exhibition at the mall gallery then on to the knitting & stitching show at Olympia, we did lots of walking but also had a great time


----------



## andade

Amy, I think you responded to my one line that got posted by accident!

Glad you had a nice day out with your mum! Did you spend lots of money on goodies? As that's what tends to happen at these shows.


----------



## Amy76

Andade good work with the exercising & exciting that you have your meds!   I don't know about timescales for fet but I think cd21 will be around the middle april for me when I will hopefully have scratch, although it depends how well my body cooperates!   it would be fab if we were cycle buddies   I'm not sure how much difference the supplements will make for fet but I will have been on them for a couple of months so hopefully they will help   we managed to get some nice material & buttons & bits today x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade glad your ok! Although tired by the sounds of it! Yes I was expecting the elcs as my consultant had warned me of this on discharge I just wasn't expecting it at 37/40! But whatever they think is safe is fine by me! I'm officially finishing work 30th may hoorah!! How exciting that hints are now happening!! I'm literally in a knot crossing everything for you guys! X

Amy sounds like you had a lovely day! I have 3 days off now so looking forward to chilling! X

Hope you're ok browncandy x


----------



## andade

Morning ladies!   

Amy - Ive got exercise class  this afternoon. It's the first one I've been yo since Monday! I've got my regular one tomorrow as well. If you have the svratch middle of April when do you start the actual treatment?  Based on my calculations, I wont start injecting until May! I'm sure the supplements will help prep your body. I need to start being really strict at taking mine now!

Lisa - I think safety is the key and you get to meet your bundle of joy much sooner!  You'll be off at the same time e you were last year but for a much better reason!  Don't knot yourself too much, although I'm not sure how flexible you still are. 
Enjoy your three days off.

Must say, Thursday and particularly yesteday have been naughty days on the food front.  Did have a nice cake from a coffee shop though!  It's my nieces Bday celebration today and I've ordered two cakes,  do will need to have some will power as I know the cakes taste so good, that one slice usually isn't enough! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend,  x


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok  

I was just wondering - do you want me to move this thread to the Long Term Chat Buddies section? Its a 'self-moderating' area, and means you can chat about what you like. I just think that with everyone being at different stages it might be nice for you all so that you can stay together (with me popping in too, I feel like an honorary myomectomy lady!).

I could set you up a new thread and move it over as a fresh thread? You could keep the same name or have a new one? Let me know what you think  

xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi cloudy sounds good to me!   hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope you are enjoying your 3 days off, fab that you finish work at the end of May! x 

Andade I hope the exercise class went well & that you had some cake, I went to the gym last night then rewarded myself with some mini chocolate orange slices!   I have a pill box for my supplements to remind me to take them! x  

Brown candy where are you?   I hope you are ok & just busy with work & studying x  

Cloudy if we go on the long term chat section & are self moderating does that mean we can say anything?!   I think it would be nice to stay together & have somewhere to chat & you can join in too, you are definitely an honorary member x  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy very much enjoying my days off!   managed to polish off a dominos pizza this evening followed by some Ben and jerrys ice cream yummy! Can't wait to finish work! It will be like having the myo with a wonderful reward! X


----------



## Lookinforward😊

Hi ladies i went searching for help and answers yesterday and found you all😊👍.
I had an open abdominal myomectomy on 2nd Feb 2016. It has been a rough ride but i am thankful to be here to write!
Due to extensive blood loss my Surgeon was only able to remove the 4 largest fibroids. I am due to go back to see him March 23 but have questions so i went looking.
I was wondering why my period has not started yet as this week will be 5 weeks post op but from what i read yesterday i see that some of you it takes 2 months to start.
I find that i get sharp stabbing pains in my tummy if i Sit up for 45 minutes or more...is this normal

Report to moderator    31.117.178.105
  Lookinforward😊
Un-Ranked


46 and recently had open myomectomy😕
« Reply #1 on: Today at 09:25 »
QuoteModifyRemove
Oh i had a midline incision from my navel down. Uterus was too big for a bikini cut


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi lookinforward welcome to the club! Glad you are recovering well! I too lost a hell of a lot of blood during my myo, don't think I had a period for 6-8 weeks and too had shooting pains took me a good 2-3 months to get back to normal. Any other questions just fire away! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lookinforward   congratulations on being post op & having some of your fibroids removed   I was on esmya for 3 months to shrink my fibroids before surgery so my cycle was messed up from that but I wouldn't worry too much as it is bound to take a little time for things to get back to 'normal', I think the stabbing pains are also to be expected, you have had major surgery & it will take time for things to heal   I remember doing the granny shuffle after my op & had one of those v-shaped pillows which I used to support me for a while after surgery   I used bio oil every day on my scar once it was healed & dry & it is amazing how much it has faded now   I hope the surgery makes life easier & more comfortable for you, let us know if you have any other questions x  

Lisa pizza & ice cream sounds like a good combination!   cs will be so much better than the myo x  

Hello Andade, brown candy & cloudy hope you are all ok x


----------



## Lookinforward😊

Thanks xmaslisa and amy76 😊
Its a real journey. I am a physio and have seen many ladies post op but i have never been through any sort of major surgery before. I have not been sleeping well at all and had a neck n shoulder massage in a massage chair and slept wonderful for 3 nights. Hope my body gets out of this bad habit of being up most of the night!😴


----------



## xmaslisa

Lookinforward I was in a similar position. Im a nurse but I'd never been in hospital before let alone had major surgery. I struggled with sleeping and found that if I  put a pillow under my tummy legs and back it helped as it slightly tilted me to one side x


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Cloudy  I'm fine with whatever you think is best for the thread.  Hope you're well. 

Lisa - Pizza and ice cream? I think someone's sweet tooth is coming back.    Well, at least you have an excuse!  
How you coping with work now? Hope it's not too difficult yet.

Amy - the class was good but hard this week. Also I was recovering  from a really bad cold, so sweated buckets. Was my nieces Bday meal at the weekend  and it would have been rude to not have cake!  I have a dosset box for my supplements as well.   Like old ladies. 

Lookinforward  - Welcome.  Glad to hear that you had your fibroids removed. Hope you're recovering well. As the girls said, what you mention can be quite common.  Main thing is not yo try and do too much too soon. I was signed off for two months. Still only really felt 100% about a month after that.  Hope your sleep pattern returns to normal soon. 

Brown Candy -  Hope you're well.  

Bought a cake for my mum and sister for Mother's Day and again it would have been rude not yo indulge, especially as we were having it with vanilla ice cream!  Made up for it today by doing two classes back to back.  
Hope everyone is well,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon all! 

Andade yeah I'm kind of averaging it back out on sweet and savoury now, still can't stop eating tho!!   work isn't too bad just plodding along! Hope you're ok x

Amy hope you're ok x

Browncandy hope you're ok?! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Wow lisa I love the picture of your bump, that's definitely not just from pizza & ice cream!   I'm good, just stupidly busy at work at the moment! x  

Andade I agree that it is very important not to appear rude by refusing cake & ice cream!   well done with the back to back classes x  

Lookinforward I had a pillow under my knees at night to try & get comfy after surgery, my scar is a bikini line one but I guess it is more uncomfortable with a midline incision   I hope your sleep improves, great that the massage helped x  

Brown candy where are you? I hope everything is ok x   

Cloudy I hope you are ok x  

I went to the gym last night & did 80 minutes on the stepper & 6 minutes on the power plate then rewarded myself with some lemon tart & a cola vegetarian colin the caterpillar!


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies just to let you know that the thread has been moved now to chat buddies.

The link to it is still on the Uterine info sheet so any former members can find you still. I have also started a new myomectomy/fibroids chat thread so please do continue to pop in and say hello to any newbies  

I will still pop in and see you, but I feel a bit like those vets who nurses injured wild animals back to health and has to set them free into the wild   Not that I am comparing you to wild animals      

Xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi cloudy that comment made me lol!   you are welcome here any time   x

Welcome to our new home!


----------



## andade

Hi guys. 

Lisa - Wow!   Can't believe how big you are already? Sure you only got pregnant the other day?  Can you believe a year ago, you were prepping yourself to have surgery?
You look good though.   The sweet and savoury diet is obviously working as you don't look like you've put on extra weight. 

Amy - I wish it stopped there but I had a slice of chocolate and salted caramel cake yesterday!  
Need to see what classes are on tomorrow and try and double up again and may be have a sauna. Do you only ever use the stepper?  You don't seem to mention any other machine. 
Love reading about what treats you reward yourself with. 

Cloudy - Thanks for moving us.   Less stressful than in real life.  
Definitely pop by!

Brown Candy -  Hope you're ok and you find us in our new home.


----------



## Amy76

How exciting that we have a new home, lets put some decorations up!

         

Cloudy it sounded to me like you were comparing us to wild animals!   Thank you so much for being our moderator with all the random stuff we have talked about for the last year, I hope you find time to pop in & chat with us x  

Lisa I think your bump looks very neat, I have a post myo photo showing how swollen my tummy was to remind me how far I've come x  

Andade the chocolate & salted caramel cake sounds good!   I did 65 mins on the stepper last night then rewarded myself with lemon meringue pie!   I really miss my old gym where we had the pool, sauna & steam room   I mainly use the stepper as it seems to burn the most calories, I have added 6 minutes of power plate to my routine but I was running late last night so didn't do as much   

Browncandy where are you? we miss you & hope you are ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Did someone say decorations?!?!?!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy it is quite a neat bump atm! People are saying I do f look pregnant from behind although I've almost put on a stone! I wish I'd taken a pic post myo.. The only one I have is about an hour post theatre which my DH took as I looked like death!! Hope you're ok x

Andade I know it's almost a year And so much has happened it's flown by! What a roller coaster... You guys are outrageous with your yummy desserts I could eat them all!!.... Together.... At once!!   x

Brown candyyyyyyyy!!! Where are youuuuuu?!! X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa my sister took a picture a couple of hours after my op when she visited with my mum & I am hooked up to drips, bp monitor, oxygen, catheter, drain etc, definitely not a good look!   I also have one of the bruising on my stomach a few days after surgery, it still amazes me how much better I feel since the op   The bump photos will be a much nicer reminder than any post myo ones  

Hope everyone is ok & has a nice weekend x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 
Adding to the decs. 
             

Amy - The cake was too good!   I didn't use the sauna in the end, as my second class finished later than it should have. I used the sauna for the first time in ages,  a couple if weeks ago. Double session again tomorrow. Tried piloxing last week and enjoyed it, so back again and then body conditioning. 
Hope you've had a good weekend and had some nice treats.  

Lisa -  You can eat my portion of the desserts, as I'm going to be good for the next few weeks apart from my Bday.  I don't want to tell you off but your decs are waay to early!  

Had a good weekend. DP and I went away for the night, had a lovely dinner and then I crashed out!!   Suddenly felt really tired and only had one glass of rose but I did only have four hours sleep the night before. 
Hope you've both had a good weekend.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Just finished a midnight finish shift urgh was hideous A&E was jam packed! Give me that rainy cold weather back I'm knackered!!

Andade desserts gladly accepted   and I'll pretend I didn't hear the other comment   glad you're enjoying g your exercising! Are you doing anything nice for your birthday? X

Amy your post myo pic sounds just like mine... Your right the bump pics as much nicer!! Hope you had a good weekend x

285 days til Christmas.... Just sayin!


----------



## Brown-candy

OMG AM SORRY FOR BEING AWOL  

Its my thesis and work keeping me very restless   
I am handing in on 8th April   

I did miss you guys and all our little chits n chats  

In the mist of all these busyness I am starting my treatment today   I cant believe it
Since am on the short protocol, my AF showed up Sunday morning and I called the clinic this morning and they said I should come in for a scan by 12:30. All looks good and I'm starting my 450unit Gonal-f tonight  

I also want to use some of my meds which I got from Serum when I visited there but not sure of the dosage to use. I emailed them though but they missed out on telling me the specific dosage to used for the prednisolone and clexane.

I understand I have to start predni on treatment day 2 and clexane on day 4 but if I am a high responder/have thick linning, then its better to leave until after egg collection. 

I will  appreciate  regarding what would normally be the recommended dosage for those meds.
Anything to help with this cycle  


Lisa am really pleased for you   
Seems just so surreal, you will get to meet you little one sooner than you expected  
Thanks for checking up on me  

Amy thank you for checking up on me too  
Having sleepless nights on trying to finish up my thesis made me stay awol  
Well done on the exercise, I couldnt cope anymore cos of my work n studies but I stayed eating healthy and still manage to loose some weight and even met my weight lose goal  
Your treatment is not too long again  

Andade thanks for looking out for meeeee  
Good you had a lovely weekend with dp. 
When is project defrost coming? Mine came earlier than I expected, I was thinking I will be cycling in April.


So good to see you guys, please how do I locate our new home   

Hello Cloudy!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey brown candy! Good to hear all is ok and really exciting you are now starting treatment again  our new board is located in board buddies which is quite far down the forum. Keep us posted on your treatment x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy it's good to hear from you   great that everything looked good on the scan & exciting that you are starting treatment again today, I bet with short protocol it will go really quickly   I'm sorry I don't know about the meds but maybe you could email them again & ask what dose? Do your clinic know you are taking extra meds? Could you ask them or bourn? I think clexane is a blood thinner so it might be worth mentioning to them that you are taking it? Well done with the healthy eating & weight loss   Sending you lots of lucky orange positive vibes for this cycle x    

Lisa sorry to hear about the late finish & busy shift   nice to see the Christmas countdown again!     Have you started counting down the weeks until you finish work yet? That will be exciting x  

Andade well done with your classes   I managed 100 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the powerplate on Saturday but haven't made it to the gym yesterday or today, still planning to have some chocolate tart tonight though!   pleased to hear you had a nice night away, when is your birthday? You are definitely allowed treats that day x  

Cloudy hope you are ok if you are reading x  

I left the miniature dachshunds meds at mums last night & it would have been a 20 mile round trip to get them so I took a chance & just gave her the pate she normally has them in on the basis her head might think she had taken the tablet & she would be ok, I have given her the evening dose early now & so far she seems ok, but too scared to go to the gym & leave her just in case!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! 33 shifts left to go! Or 11 weeks!! 

Hope your doggie is ok? Are they poorly? You're correct clexane is enoxaparin which is like heparin, thins your blood... I'm sure we all had the pleasure of those injections after our myos!! Stings like a   

Made up for the crappy shift by going to prezzo today... Had a pizza followed by Nutella and banana calzones yummy! X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa the shift countdown is exciting!   you definitely deserved the pizza after the rubbish shift!   not convinced by banana though, that seems like more of a punishment in my head!   the dog is ok, it was just her epilepsy meds but I think I got away with missing a dose this once!


----------



## xmaslisa

Oooh Amy I love anything bananary or banana flavoured they were delicious! Glad the dog was ok!  X


----------



## andade

Hi guys  

Lisa,  are you sure you don't want me to repeat the warning??  It's to do with X_ _ s 
Pizza and calzones sound like the way to go after a crappy shift, except I don't eat Nutella and don't eat bananas in anything.
Haven't really got any plans for my Bday.  Might go for a meal but haven't planned anything, although I have got a spa deal that I need to use up. 
Hope the 33 shifts go quickly for you. Got around 3 ladies in my team doing the mat leave countdown,  although one just left.

Amy, it's not been good this week on the exercise front!  With the weekend away and getting home late last night, I've not been to any classes. I will try and make it up tomorrow. You do really well on the stepper and I'm sure missing a couple of sessions won't affect you. If I had a choc tart staring me in the face,  I'd be eating it too.  
My Bday is next Weds. I definitely will be having treats then.  
Hope your doggie is ok now. 

Brown Candy - Good luck with your thesis.  No wonder you haven't been posting.  You sound really busy, plus you're starting treatment.  Hope the scan went well and that the treatment has started fine with no side effects.
Sorry I can't help with the dosage of the drugs.  
I'll call day 1 in April but will probably start down regging in May as that will be CD21. 

Can you believe that I started to fall asleep while writing this post! 🙈 Weeks been ok and fridge is now stocked up with my veg to aid my healthy eating. Been a couple of cakes flying around the office, so been  difficult to be headstrong and say no! 
Eyes are closing again, so I'll catch up tomorrow,  x
Meant to check another two threads but don't think my eyes will let me.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening! 

Andade you know you're not allowed to warn me about Christmas! It's against the law and will only encourage me     Can't believe you pair and bananas! I must order 20+ in the weekly shop! Wow not long til you're off on treatment again! Exciting! X

Amy hope you're ok x

Browncandy hope treatment is going ok x


----------



## andade

Lisa, I feel it's my job to keep you in check.  But you're like the naughty kid who just does it anyway. 
I do eat bananas, just not in desserts, cakes or anything else. Don't like banana flavoured stuff. 

Some examples of more seasonal emoticons:


----------



## Amy76

Andade I think you should be impressed we made it to march before Lisa began the christmas countdown!   I hope the exercising goes well this week ready for lots of birthday treats next week x  

Lisa I don't eat bananas or anything with them in!   I had a sip of orange squash at my sister once & said I could taste them in it & she said it was just orange squash but when we looked at the bottle it was tropical squash & had bananas in!   hope yo are doing ok x  

Brown candy I hope the thesis & treatment are going well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yes Andade! Amy is right! You should think yourself lucky!! Only 279 to go!   X

Hope you're ok Amy! Can't believe you can taste banana in squash!! God I love bananas!! X

Hope you're ok browncandy! X

Gutted I'm missing seeing Ellie Goulding on Monday in b'ham if I'd have had seats instead of standing I'd have gone but darednt risk it... Ah well!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sorry to hear about missing the Ellie Golding concert, maybe you could have taken one of those fold up camping chairs to create your own seating?!   I remember having those banana foam sweets as a young child but haven't eaten a banana for many years & avoid anything banana flavoured!   hooray for the Christmas countdown! x  

Brown candy I hope treatment is going well x  

Andade have you managed any exercise classes? I had to get a member of staff to let me out of the gym last week because I couldn't remember my pin code for the pod doors!   I hope you have some nice treats ready for the birthday celebrations x  

I was eating an m&s triple chocolate cookie the other day & dp asked if he could try a bite then said it was too chocolatey!   those words just don't go together in my head!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi ladies

I just really want to update us on my treatment progress

Am so sorry no personals today but here is my warm shoutout to Lisa who is already counting down to xmas 3 days after xmas     pls dont count we want some sunshine   

Andade thanks, my thesis is going on and remains just a few days now   Trying to sort out my references and lots of sleepless nights because of the thesis. 
Not too long again for your treatment to commence  
You will be down regging? 

Amy chocolately sounds good to me, does that mean the chocolate is darker than usual and taste bitter  
And I love bananas too   brilliant when am using for my fruit burst smoothies

Ok, so I went for a scan on friday and was told I had one leading foli and two smaller ones.
Today I had a repeat scan and I have 2  (21mm and 18mm) leading follies ripe and ready for harvest   with 3 others measuring same at (14mm) and a tiny one measuring less than 10mm.

I am praying with all my heart that I get through to transfer this time. The linning measured 10.1 today and the nurse said my blood work indicates that I have some eggs there. Here's to hoping that they are of good quality and fertilise.

So am going to Bourn tomorrow by 11am for my intralipids and EC is for thursday 
My ovaries are crampy I think as a result of the growing follies.
My face, shoulders, chest and back are covered with dreadful and painful pimples as a result of all them hormonal and steroids meds  But I will bear even worse pimples so far they yield positive result  

I will keep us posted

Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Amy76

Browncandy I don't think the cookies were dark chocolate or bitter just very chocolatey, at least it means I don't have to share!   I hope you get the thesis finished & it doesn't cause too many late nights, I remember pulling some all nighters when I was at uni & had to stuff to hand in!   It sounds like things are going well this cycle, if ec is thursday does that mean you are triggering tonight? I hope the scan & intralipids go well tomorrow & fx for some lovely eggs x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## xmaslisa

Browncandy id like to say I'm sorry but I'm not   I'm really pleased that things are looking positive for you at the mo! I have everything crossed for EC X

Amy what nonsense! There's definitely no such thing as too chocolatey! I got my self some Belgian chocolate hot cross buns today yummy! I'll probably spread them with Nutella later! Hope you're ok x

Andade hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade happy birthday!      I hope you have a fab day & there are some nice treats & cake to eat x  

Browncandy I hope the scan & intralipids go well today & that you have something orange ready for ec tomorrow x  

Lisa your hot cross buns sound suitably chocolatey! x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello Ladies 

*Andade *       
Hope you have a fun filled bay

Lisa you know you are officially allowed to indulge in whatever you mouth want  am well jel 

Amy hope you are doing ok 

My milky drip aka intralipids was yesterday and it was ok. I had my final shot of cetrotide by 7pm and then my trigger by 9pm. All ready for thursday morning.

Today is needle free day 
I have been having some crampy feelings hoping its just my follies snuggling in.

Here's to hoping we make it to transfer this time   
I will just wear an orange knicker on my EC day  as I dont have any orange gown. Oh wait!!! My dressing gown is stripped peach and white  could that also count as a mini orange   I will count it anyway   

Hope we have a good evening


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow   The orange knickers & peach stripped dressing gown sound perfect! x  
    

Andade I hope you've had a lovely day x     

Lisa I hope you are ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhhh just made it!!!!

Amy hope you're ok! Hot cross buns were well worth it! X

Happy birthday Andade! Hope youve had a fab day!!! X
    

Brown candy good luck for tomorrow! X


----------



## xmaslisa

Browncandy hope EC went ok today x


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello Ladies!

EC was ok but had only 3 eggs collected just like last time. Am literally in a knot and close to having a heart attack thinking of the embryologist call tomorrow morning.

I'm scared I must say but I can only hope and pray that they fertilise. I will have the transfer on Saturday if I make it that far.

Dear Lord help me am too scared now!


----------



## xmaslisa

Brown candy fx that all 3 fertilise and you will have some to transfer on Saturday am praying for you lovely X


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I really hope you get good news this morning x


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy thinking of you & hoping things went well & you are pupo x  

Lisa how is the shift countdown going? I hope you are having a nice easter x  

Andade where are you?   I hope the birthday celebrations went well & there was plenty of cake x  

I have a scratch booked for 12th April & start dr for project defrost on 13th April, really hoping attempt 4 might be our time!


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi Ladies 

Little update.

I had the call on saturday by 9am   I almost peed on myself fearing the worst. The embryologist said that of my 3 matured eggs only one fertilised  
I had mixed feelings that it could have been worst but still grateful for the fighter which survived the IMSI process.
I went in for ec today and was told my only embie divided into 8 cells today and is of top grade.
So am officially pupo today and crossing everything it sticks   

Lisa thank you.
How are you? Hope you doing well and ur pregnancy is glowing 

Amy thanks. Hope you are ok 

Andade where are you? Hope you are ok


----------



## xmaslisa

Brown candy congratulations on being pupo! It only takes 1!!!     I have everything crossed for your 2ww! I'm very well thanks feeling enormous! Not long really for me now! Was officially 24 weeks today feels like such a milestone and despite my anterior placenta I've been feeling some proper kicks the last week. Hoping at my next consultant appt in April I'll get my official date for elcs eeeek!! X

Hi Amy having a lovely Easter thanks I've been lucky that I've had today off and Monday too, work in the morning - typical got to get up early with the clocks going forward aswell! Nevermind I consoles myself with more pizza and a tub of Ben and jerrys! Baby wanted it   wow! Treatment starts really soon then for you! I'm so pleased! I'm praying that this is the one for you X

Hey Andade hope you're ok and enjoying the Easter break x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies!  
Happy Easter!   

Thank you soooo much for my birthday wishes   and sorry I wasn't around to thank you on the day! 

Lisa - Sorry you had to miss Ellie Golding!   Did you manage to sell your tickets on?  Thanks for the wishes and I did notice that you managed to sneak Santa in there!    
How exciting that you're 24 weeks now and feeling kicks!  Can't believe you'll get your elcs date soon!  Time's definitely moving quickly. So pleased for you. 
I'm a bit jealous of the Ben and Jerry's,  as I looked at the Häagen Dazs yesterday bit walked away as I have eaten a bit of cake this week. 

Amy -  Thanks for the wishes.  I did and am still eating cake!  This is not so good, as I have not been exercising as much but did manage to get to aerobics yesterday. Thought I needed to re-dress the balance and I'm out for lunch today, so need to counteract the damage that will be done. 
So you're back on the IVF roller coaster again. You'll be about a month ahead of me. Sending you lots of positive vibes.   
Your dog must have a whole wardrobe of clothes!   I've noticed the Ester antlers.

Brown Candy -  Congratulations on being PUPO!    Pleased that it's a top grade emby. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and prayers.     
Can't imagine how you do your dissertation with all of this going on. Good luck with it all.

Didn't have the day off for my birthday but was surrounded by loads of lovely people, had lots of laughs and ate cake. One lady had made a wicked Victoria sponge and I couldn't say no. So good,  I had two healthy slices.    Had cake when I went home too!
We've also ordered cakes for Easter, so it's a bit of a cake fest!  Missing my exercise class today as I'm off for a four course lunch and a few cocktails.    Definitely need to make up for it this week by hitting the exercise classes.  

Hope everyone has a great day, even though it's just started pouring down here and gone very dark.


----------



## Amy76

Happy Easter lovely ladies!  

Brown candy congratulations on being pupo   it sounds like you have a fab little embie on board, wishing you lots of luck x    

Lisa sorry to hear about the early start for work today, I hope it is quiet. If baby wants pizza & ice cream who are you to argue?!   so exciting that you are 24 weeks now & feeling kicks x  

Andade I'm pleased to hear you have had plenty of celebratory cake   I hope you enjoy your lunch out today & cocktails   I saw the chick antlers in town & thought they would look perfect on my lab!   

Hope you are all having a nice weekend, I Took the dogs for a walk earlier at the local country park then came home & had toasted hot cross buns & some mini eggs


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi girlies! Hope you've all had a lovely Easter! I did manage a couple of eggs! 

Andade I did manage to sell the ticket in the end so at least I guess that's something... God I love Ben and jerrys esp the phish food! I think it's the gooey marshmallow!! I've definitely developed my sweet tooth back! I know how much you love a sneaky Santa!   X

Amy work was reasonable for Easter Sunday tbf! Maybe most people have gone on holiday. Hope you've had a nice day with lots of chocolate! X

Browncandy hope you're ok today and taking it easy exciting!! When's OTD? X


----------



## andade

Evening ladies  

Amy - Lunch was great thanks. Chuck antlers are cute. 
Hope you didn't get blown around today walking the dog!  

Lisa - Glad you managed to sell the ticket.  Love Ben and Jerry's and used to get it at the cinema but now they've changed to Baskin Robbins. 
Stop it with your sneaky Santa!  

Brown Candy -  Hope you're keeping sane and occupied. 

Lunch was great! We took our time, lounged around and ordered the last chocolate pudding that we all shared as DP had to leave before dessert and we'd paid for the whole meal so was a shame to waste.   We then each had our own dessert!
Then we retired for cocktails. Needless to say lunch turned into getting home after 9pm!

Hope everyone has had a good bank holiday and that the wind didn't do too much damage.


----------



## Brown-candy

Dear ladies   
Pardon me will you 

Hope you are all ok and doing well.

My OTD is 8th April but am going crazy with everything now. Thesis is due same day as OTD    
I can only hope for the best. 

I'm 6dp2dt and getting symptons I can only pin down to crinon gel   (sore boobs and nipples, today - very achy back, shoulders and neck. Feels weird when swallowing, but am on prednisolone which should take care of immune issue). Symptom spotting is not a good thing   

Pls     for me

I will do personals soon as i get a chance


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Browncandy am super praying for you! Really hope it's your time     X

Amy hope you're ok x

Andade hope you're ok too! X

All good here 25/40 tomorrow got the midwife again Monday and am off on another mini shopping spree tomorrow


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy really hoping you get good news on otd x    

Lisa I can't believe you are 25 weeks already tomorrow! Enjoy your shopping trip x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok, well done for making a lunch last until 9pm!  

Went to the gym tonight then had cherry scones with jam & clotted cream!


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon ladies!

Hope you are all ok? 

All ok here... Saw the madwife yesterday and heard the FH again so lovely! Am contemplating booking to go to the mother and baby show at the NEC next month although I pretty much have everything already I love looking! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I'm pleased to hear everything was ok with the midwife appointment, must be so exciting getting all the baby stuff sorted, not too long left at work now   it must be coming up to the one year anniversary since your surgery, what a difference a year makes! x  

Brown candy I hope the thesis is done & the 2ww has been going well, wishing you lots of luck for otd on friday x    

Andade where are you? do we need to send out a search party? any news on when you might do your fet? I hope you are ok x  

I had a call today to say my drugs for the fet are being delivered on friday! Can't believe I am starting my 4th round next week!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hey Amy! Can't believe you start next week!!! How exciting! My 1 year anniversary is on the 16th   can't really believe how much has happened in a year! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck for tomorrow brown candy xxx


----------



## Amy76

Browncandy wishing you lots of luck for otd tomorrow x


----------



## andade

Hi guys! 

Brown Candy - I'm praying that you have had good news today.      

Lisa- Glad everything went well at your midwife appointment. It's so great that you have come this far since your surgery and have a great anniversary present.   I'm sure that the Mother and  Baby Show willlbe great.  I love those kind of events and you always end up buying more things. 

Amy -  You and your treats!   Cant beliver you received your drugs today! Exciting!!   When next week do you start?
I should be phoning the hospital in a couple of weeks on day 1 and then will start 21 days later which will probably be in May.

The reason Ive been awol is that I booked a bootcamp holiday in Spain on Friday moring and flew out on Sunday morning.  Been working very hard, been in pain from someof the activities but did some shopping this afternoon.   Its been great and I've been too knackered by the evening to do anything but getting the energy now to find out how to access wifi on my tablet.
Hope evryone has a good weekend , xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade!! Wow boot camp!! Sounds interesting and painful  so are you still in Spain? wow! You won't be far after Amy then! Exciting! X

Hi Amy hope all is well x

Browncandy I too hope youve had good news x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy I really hope you got good news on otd x   

Andade you are very dedicated doing a boot camp in Spain, I am very impressed, I think I would have just gone with a nice holiday!   I am pleased to hear you managed to fit in some shopping & maybe an ice cream!   I am having the scratch on Tuesday & start dr injections on Wednesday, I think they talked about et around 16th may if my body & Olaf cooperate x  

Lisa have there been any exciting baby purchases recently? When do you have another scan? Are you still staying team cream? Hope you are doing ok x  

My nieces were up for a few days so we went to see zootroplis at the cinema which was good, went to the park & went swimming so they kept me busy  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I see the consultant again the end of the month, I do t think she was planning on scanning unless she changes her mind or has any worries so we'll see... Then I have another 2 appts with her and just one with the cmw. Still team cream! 26/40 today   no more major purchases just a couple of nice blankets from the little white company whilst they had 20%off and free delivery... Would be rude not to!  should have pram beginning of May! 
Lol Olaf that made me chuckle!     Yay to drugs on Wednesday! X


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Otd was sad news, bfn but till now no AF. I have not even called the clinic to inform them yet. I can't believe am out.

Thinking of adoption and surrogacy. Am too devastated to even think probably. This is too hard to bear. 

I stopped my meds today so that my AF can just come already and free me from my mystery. I don't think any positive can happen now as its already 14dp2dt.

I don't know what to do with myself.
I really need a surrogate mother but it's so expensive.


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh brown candy I'm so sorry    Please be kind to yourself and give yourself some time and space to think before planning your next move. Sending lots of hugs and love your way   Xxx


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy I am so sorry   I know there is nothing we can say that will make you feel better at the moment   Take some time & be kind to yourself before thinking about what to do next x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hello ladies! Hope you've all been enjoying the sun today it was glorious!

Hope you're ok brown candy xx

Amy hope the scratch was ok yesterday? x

Hope you're ok Andade. Are you back from boot camp? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok   I don't know if it is of any interest but I saw something on the news about Bourn Hall doing free treatment for people who donate sperm, I don't know the details other than that the donor has to be under 40 but can be a friend or family member who nominates another couple for treatment & I'm not sure what is included in the treatment & what extras you have to pay for but I just thought I would let you know in case it is something of interest x  

Andade where are you? are you back from boot camp? how did it go? did you enjoy it? I hope you managed to get a bit of time relaxing too & are doing ok x    

Lisa so exciting that things seem to be moving quickly for you, amazing that you will be 27 weeks soon!   I bet it is all starting to feel real now & will even more so when you finish work at the end of may   the white company have some lovely stuff, there is an outlet store down in portsmouth & I have got some nice things from there when I have been down visiting my sister   scratch was fine although paying £225 for something that only lasted a couple of seconds was a bit painful!   first dr injection was done last night & I have an pez olaf sweet dispenser which rewarded me with an orange flavoured sweet for being brave afterwards! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy lol at the pez dispenser!! I have a Santa one but do remember these being about as a kid! Hope the scratch does the trick and all goes smoothly with the injections. How long do you have to dr for? What's the next step after? 
Went out for lunch today and had the most delicious dessert and it wasn't even chocolate! It was a lemon sundae with lemon cream, lemon curd, lemon sorbet and meringue... Was to die for! Well the baby did want it!!   x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I figured the pez olaf dispenser would be perfect for post injection treats for a frostie cycle, especially as he is currently handing out orange sweets!   I am on these injection until 30th april when I have to reduce the dose & start taking progynova medication as well, I start on 3/day & gradually increase to 5/day then have a scan to check everything is ok & intralipids on 12th May, if all is well they will provisionally defrost olaf on 16th May & he will be transferred, the big issue will be him surviving the thaw so there will be lots of finger crossing, talking to single magpies & orangeness!   The dessert sounds lovely & if baby wants it who are you to say no?!  

I hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha! Sounds perfect! I will keep everything crossed until Olaf is safely defrosted then on the 16th may! X


----------



## andade

Hi gorgeous ladies!!   
Missed you all!

First of all Brown Candy, sorry to hear that the cycle was unsuccessful.   I really hopoe that you and dh are taking time to look after yourselves.    Take time  to build up your strength and resilience before you make any decisions about next steps.
Thinking ofyou!  

Lisa ¬ Boot camp was exactlyas you described, interesting and painful at times!  I had agreat time though and I was still there when you posted!  I'm sure the Little White company appreciates how polite you are to take advantage of their sale!   That can be your excuse for all future puchases! 
Your dessert sounded lovely until I got to the meringue part, as I don't like meringue although I used to make them (various varieties).

Amy - Unfortunately, we were so busy and tired that I only went shopping one evening.  It's a good thing though, as I spent too much money on that one occasion and had to remind myself I had a luggage limit oherwise I would have spent more on clothes and shoes! 
Glad that the scratch went well and that you've started your injections. Operation Defrost underway!!  Sending you lots of good vibes and prayers that Olaf plays ball!   

boot camp was great, well I can say that after the event!   We worked hard and I was tired every night. Had hte one evenign shopping and I never even snacked once while I was there.  Not so much the case now!  Since returning, Ive been so tired, must be a delayed reaction!   Feeling muchg better now, hence posting and at this time.
Hopeully start treatment around the 4th May.  Just waiting for the nurses to call and confirm start date.  
Eyes are starting to droop, so I'll leave  it for now but will definitely be back to normal.

Take care ladies, xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lovely Ladies  

Andade the wanderer returns!   its good to hear from you   well done with making the most of the one shopping trip you did manage to fit in   I am really impressed that you went to bootcamp, I hope it has helped get you ready for project defrost   sorry to hear about the tiredness, exciting that you will be starting treatment again soon x  

Browncandy I hope you & dh are doing ok x  

Lisa have there been anymore purchases? has baby demanded anymore nice desserts?   how many more shifts do you have at work? I hope you are doing ok, only 248 days to xmas! x  

Not much happening here, I have done dr 6 injections so far & already managed to give myself a couple of bruises, I would make a rubbish nurse!   the needles don't seem to be going in very easily, I think my stomach seems to be trying to resist them, one of my old cycle buddies said it is because you get a bit of scar tissue each time you do an injection so with my injection technique & after 3 previous cycles & the myo I think it is pretty much all scar tissue now!   fortunately pez olaf still thinks I am being brave & continues to reward me with orange sweets


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade welcome home   glad you enjoyed your boot camp!   Pleased to hear you start your treatment soon too! It's going to be exciting!! X

Amy 15 shifts left and counting! Last shift is 28th may hope I make it to then! It's really hard! Bump is really heavy! Well now you mention desserts had a lovely strawberry pavlova from sainsburys and have 2 gu key lime pies for tonight. Might also defrost last years blackberries and make a blackberry and apple pie!   haven't really brought much else but have the NEC baby show in a couple of weeks so I'm sure that will change! Hope your tummys not too abused X

Hope you're ok browncandy x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa only 15 shifts left, that is so exciting!   is that one key lime pie for you & one for baby?!   I hope you & bump manage to make it round the baby show ok in a couple of weeks, I'm sure there will be lots of nice things there x


----------



## xmaslisa

Ha ha one for me and DH that is! Btw is that a dog pram?!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa it might be a lime green dog buggy for a slightly lazy miniature dachshund that is a bit rubbish at walking!!!


----------



## xmaslisa

I thought so!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Amy hope the treatment so far is going ok? X

Andade hope all is ok with you x

Browncandy thinking of you, hope you're ok x

Had my whooping cough vaccine today and I can't believe I have another cold! I've never had so many...also refurbing a nursing chair my friend gave me!   on the down side my dad has had a tumour removed from his lung today   but on a positive note the surgeon doesn't seem to think he will need any Further treatment so I'm pleased about that. 
Work tomorrow... Hope it's reasonable with this Drs strike


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm sorry to hear about your dad, I hope he doesn't need any further treatment, what a scary time   Rubbish that you have another cold!   I hope the nursery chair refurbishment goes well, it must be nice to be getting stuff organised for when your lo arrives   I am on day 13 of dr today & so far seem to be getting away symptom free   I worked out over 3 fresh & this fet cycle I will have done about 170 injections in my tummy & still my technique is rubbish!   I hope work goes ok tomorrow & isn't too busy for you x  

Andade do we need to come looking for you again?! x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy he's doing really well out of itu now and recovering well, I can't visit as I'm full of cold and sore throat again....  on a more positive note my pram is being delivered tomorrow I'm so excited!!

I can't believe you've had so many injections!! That's crazy!! No wonder your tummy has scar tissue! I bet your technique is just fine. 
I think we're going to have to send out a search party you know..... X


----------



## andade

Hello lurvely ladies!  

I've been away again - sorry! 

Amy - I love the image of your stomach resisting the injections!  I have visions of it batting the injections away.  I'm sure that it always seems harder every time you have break.  I don't think you get scar tissue from a needle.   
At least Olaf isn't letting you down and rewards you. 
So pleased that you seem to have escaped the side effects of dr.  

Lisa - So sorry to hear about your dad but glad to hear that he's recovering well.  Hope your cold and sore throat clears up  soon so that you can see him.  What are you doing to me mentioning Apple and blackberry pie?   I love pies with a bit of custard but trying to be good as need to make sure I'm ok for my next appointment. 
Yay to the shift countdown!    How many more left now?
Hope you're pacing yourself at work as your job is very active, busy and with your bump we don't want you overdoing it. 

Brown Candy - Hope you're ok and taking time to look after yourself.  Hope you'e finished your dissertation.  not sure how you do it.  I'm in awe of you!

I think I had post boot camp tiredness, similar to post traumatic stress.  I think all the tiredness hit me for two weeks after! 
I was out of the country last weekend again and got back late on Sunday night and had two late nights at work at the beginning of the week ,so no posting.
Got a phone call this morning to say that I start injections next week with my first scan on the 25th. So I'll be back on the roller coaster again soon.  or should it be  
Was thinking of Amy and Lisa today when I was in Tesco, as they have an offer on the GU products for £2.  I was a little tempted but walked away!


----------



## xmaslisa

Oooo. Andade!! How did you resist the gu!!!! I love the key lime pie and zillionaires cheesecake    the blackberry and apple pie was awesome...!i do like it with a bit of icecream tho not custard... I have 11 days left at work last shift 28th may thank god!!

I'm so excited that you start your treatment next week! Hopefully you guys won't be too far behind me! 

Pram came today I can't stop staring at it!! I love it!! X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm glad your dad is out of itu but sorry to hear you have been too ill to visit him   So exciting that the pram has arrived   have you taken it for a test drive around the house?!   I was rubbish at steering some of the buggies my sister had for my nieces!   only 11 days left at work is fab! x  

Andade it's nice to have you back   I'm glad my complete lack of ability to do injections is making you laugh!   the stims needles were much finer & went in easily but the dr needles are a bit thicker & don't seem to go in so well anymore, it isn't even that they hurt, they just don't seem to want to go in!   so exciting that you start treatment next week   I might have to go to tesco over the weekend now! x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok x  

I made it to the gym on Monday & Wednesday but I think I might cut back when I start the progynova on Saturday, my latest post workout treat has been an m&s profiterole dessert with chocolate mousse & chocolate sauce!


----------



## xmaslisa

Mmmm Amy I could just eat that dessert!!! Lovin Olaf pez   and look at you staff trainee!! Wow we are honoured!!

241 days til Xmas


----------



## andade

Lisa - I looked at the Chocolate and Madagascan Vanilla Cheesecake but put it back.  I am trying to lose weight after all!  I'm good with custard or ice cream, I'm not really fussy!  I'll reward myself when I'm injecting  and my belly says 'NO!' to the syringe! 
Whoop whoop to 11 days! 
Exciting that the pram has arrived.  It's all getting real now! 
We can only   that we will follow in your footsteps!

Amy - Thank you!   Are you trying to scare me before next week?  Ea]specially as I di short protocol and didn't  down reg. Definitely go to Tesco, as my one had wuitea range to choose from.  Although, I only just discovered that they do single packs of desserts which is very dangerous as I can then tell myself that I'll only eat one dessert, rather than two for the week.
Post gym treat sounds yum!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm glad you like pez Olaf, he is performing well rewarding me after each injection!   pleased to see the Xmas countdown make a return!   I hope your dad continues to improve & you are doing ok & the nursery chair refurbishment project is going well x  

Andade do you have to dr for your fet? You will definitely need some nice rewards when your stomach starts saying no to the injections! x   

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x  

I started the progynova tablets today, I'm slightly worried because there is a warning on the leaflet which I read last night saying they can cause problems with fibroids, just hoping they don't cause any issues with mine!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hello ladies 

Amy how's the treatment going? My dads going well thanks. Day off today and I've made your favourite... Banana cake    X

Andade you must have started your injections now too! Hope it's going ok? X

Browncandy I really hope you're ok x

Have another consultants appt tomorrow so I'm going to ask for a definite date


----------



## Amy76

Lisa lucky you with a day off, I can't believe you wasted it making banana cake!!!   I'm still doing buserelin injections & I started taking progynova on saturday (hrt tablets) currently on 3/day, increasing to 4/day on thursday & 5/day from next monday!   I had a really bad headache on sunday & didn't even want chocolate which is a sign that things are very bad!   I'm ok now, just worried how my body is going to deal with all the oestrogen as it can be linked to fibroids & the benign breast lump I had removed last summer!   Great that your dad is doing well   I hope the consultant appointment goes well tomorrow, exciting that you might be getting a date, I vote for 28th June! x  

Andade exciting that you start your injections tomorrow!   are you doing dr with buserelin? I'm sure you will be much better at doing the injections than I am!   I hope you have got some lucky orange items ready! x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok x  

I forgot to say when I was at the gym last week there was a man on the stepper in front of me in skin tight orange gym leggings & a sleeveless red hooded tank top!   it was a special outfit & I decided wearing that he must be a fertility superhero in training!


----------



## xmaslisa

Oooo Amy do you think the headache was drug related? You might be right with the 28th! It'll either be 27th or 28th I think! Anyways off to sample the banana cake! Lol  x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I definitely think you should go for 28th June it will be my 40th birthday that day!   I just made a fruit cake with cherries & sultanas, not a banana in sight!


----------



## xmaslisa

Well ladies! I have my section date! 27th June   have to go in on 23rd and 24th for steroid injections. Everything else appears to be ok measuring over the centiles on my chart but I'm not too worried it's not the most accurate


----------



## Amy76

Lisa how exciting that you have a date for meeting your little one!   great that everything else appears ok, that really isn't too long away x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies!  

Amy - Hope Olaf  is still rewarding your rebel belly!  Is it still saying no to the needles?
I wouldn't worry too much about the progynova, as the side effects sheet is based on women taking it over a long period of time for hrt. I took it when I was cycling for EC and I think I'm ok. 
I will be Dr for FET.  I'll be taking Suprecur and then progynova. 
Going off chocolate! Now I know there's something wrong!  That guy at the gym sounds hilarious. Was he all there? Although I do like the idea of a fertility superhero. What would he be called? 

Lisa - Hope your dad is doing much better.  I'm not too impressed with your banana cake but as long as you enjoyed it.  Not started treatment yet. I'll explain below. Exciting that you've got a date for you ecstasy.  Can't believe it's next month already! This time last year you were preparing to have surgery.
Soo pleased that everything has worked out for you in the space of a year. 

Brown Candy -  Hope you're well, x

I never got the call from the drugs company on Friday, so we thought we'd  wait until yesterday morning as it was a bank holiday. Still no call, so OH got on the case and was fantastic!   He was like a dog with a bone and would not accept the answer machine. He called the nurses, got the voice mail, got no response and called back again  untilhe got them and then got given the number for the drugs company.  They had no record of an order for us, more calls to the hospital  and found out the drugs hadn't been requisitioned. Got told it would be delivered by another company today or tomorrow.  Got the call to say it will be delivered tomorrow morning. The nurses said one day won't make a difference, so I should start tomorrow. 
So the rollercoaster draws ever nearer. Eeeek!! 

Hope you've all had a good day and managed to enjoy some of the weather.


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy I'm excited and nervous all at the same time! Eeek! Less than 8 weeks!! X

Andade yes dad is loads better, they let him home today thank god! What a **** up with the drugs! At least you can start now tomorrow   how exciting! Been at work today but now have 3 days off yay x

9 shifts left!


----------



## Amy76

Andade pez olaf is still providing orange sweets to reward me despite the rebel belly!   I don't think my body is very compatible with oestrogen, I ended up with a bad headache on sunday & nearly passed out on tuesday night but I will persevere as I need to give my frostie the best chance I can   I think the standard dose of hrt is 1/day & I started on 3/day & have increased to 4/day today & increase again to 5/day on monday so it will be quite a few tablets in a short space of time, I still don't understand why I have 2 packs of 84 tablets though!   how annoying about the drugs but great that oh got on the case & sorted it so you can get started again today x  

Lisa great news that you dad was allowed home & lovely that he has the arrival of a new grandchild to look forwards to   I hope you enjoy your 3 days off, only 9 shifts to go is amazing! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Amy hope the treatment is going well, where are you at now? Hope you haven't drained pez Olaf of all his sweets! X

Andade hope youve now started the drugs and all is ok X

Browncandy hope you're ok x

Well dad is home which is good! I'm hoping to visit next week now my cold/sinusitis has subsided. All ok with babba am now 30+2! 7!weeks today and I'll have a baby how very bizarre! 3 more weeks left at work yay!


----------



## andade

Hi girls 

Lisa -  So glad dad is home.  He'lol probably feel much better being at home.Really hope that he continues to improve. 
Soo exciting that you'll meet your baby soon!   Must be so excited! Hope you enjoyed your days off!

Amy - I'm  glad to hear Pet Olaf is still rewarding you!   Sorry to hear that you're not doing well with the oestrogen. Think I was on four a day when cycling for EC. Drink lots of water and that might help ease the headaches. 

Brown Candy - Hope you're well, x

Not posted as been working on an assignment and only had about 2 1/2 hours sleep this morning! 
Suddenly got pain like trapped nerve in the base of my skull to my shoulder on my left side and couldn't turn yesterda. Much better today but still can't look right round on both sides without feeling pain. On waking from my nap tonight, my knee has started paining me quite a lot! Not sure where this is all coming from? Might have to pay the doc a visit if it persists. Can it be linked to the Suprecur? 
On the other hand, injections are going well  (day 5) but have to give my belly a talking to, it was very resistant tonight.


----------



## Amy76

Lisa great that your dad is home, I hope you are fully recovered from your cold & can get to visit him very soon   so exciting that in 7 weeks you will be holding your baby   pez olaf is still rewarding me with orange sweets, last one from the second packet tonight so will need to top him up x  

Andade I think my body has got use to the progynova now as I seem to be feeling ok despite taking 5/day now!   nice to see you pulling an all nighter with the studying!   I did my accountancy professional ethics module online so now only the work experience records to do   sorry to hear about the pain, I think these meds can be responsible for all sorts of side effects!   I hope it eases soon   pleased to hear you are coming round to the idea that our stomachs do try to resist injections! x  

Brown candy I'm not sure if you are still reading but I hope you are ok x  

Life has reached an all time low where I find myself drinking beetroot juice to try & help with my lining!   how did this happen?!


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade glad to hear your injections are going ok! No idea if your aches and pains are due to the drugs tho! Sounds like you had a bit of a torticolis there, horrible... I used to suffer a lot with this. Maybe you've been holding yourself in the same position or in a tense position? X

Amy yes def going to see dad now the cold has cleared up! Glad you still have some pez sweets left to reward yourself with too   thought I'd let you know that I've just eaten another gu key lime pie and baked another blackberry and apple pie today aswell! Yummy!....beetroot juice?!?  x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa well done with the key lime pie & baking a blackberry & apple pie, I'm sure it will taste much nicer than the banana cake!   The beetroot juice does taste very bad, I tried drinking it whilst holding my nose but once I had the first gulp it got a bit difficult to breath so that didn't really work!   It isn't something I am planning to continue with once this carton is finished! x  

Andade I hope the pain has eased & you are feeling a bit better x


----------



## andade

Amy - Glad to hear you're feeling ok on the progynova now.  Hopefully, it stays that way.
I think I paid for the all nighter the following night!   I was going to ask if you'd finished your accountancy accreditation work yet. When you gonna get it done?
My neck has improved but last night my right shoulder and left hip felt left out and joined in!  It's linked to the meds. Most women complain of menopausal symptoms and I get the joint pain!
How's the beetroot juice going.  I like beetroot.  Why don't you mix it with apple juice or put it in a smoothie? 

Lisa - I  think the neck might be  partly linked to me writing the essay. I think  the  other pains are linked to the drugs as you can see by the new additions.   Also, joint pain can be one of the side effects. 
What are you doing to me, writing about Key Lime Pie? They have two types at the moment. I was staring at them yesterday!  Then you go and mention apple and blackberry pie!! This is just torture for someone still trying to drop some weight!  
Hope you get to see dad soon.


----------



## Amy76

Andade sorry to hear you are suffering from the drugs   The beetroot juice is really very bad, I think some vegetables are best eaten rather than drunk!   I am building up to doing the accountancy work experience records!   I think you might need some treats to keep you going during dr x  

Lisa have you managed to get to visit your dad yet? I hope you are doing ok & enjoyed the apple & blackberry pie x  

I had my scan this morning & everything looked ok, lining is good & there is no sign of fibroids growing so that was a relief   I also had intralipids today so ended up being at the clinic for 3 hours!   I start fragmin, cyclogest & crinone tomorrow & have to keep going with the progynova as well as doing my last buserelin injection tomorrow so it will be medicine city!   transfer is planned for Monday so I just need Olaf to cooperate now


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon ladies! 

Amy saw my dad yesterday and am impressed with how well he's looking and getting about! Was nice tho especially now I'm clear of all the bugs! My god with all those drugs you'll be rattling!! Can't believe transfer is on Monday that's amazingly soon!! I will dig out some variation of orange and pray to baby Jesus that Olaf comes good! Glad there is no sign of any fibroids x

Andade sorry about all the desserts! After the first 12/40 I seemed to have gained my sweet tooth back! Hope your joints pull themselves together! X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa great that you got to see your dad & that he seems to be doing well, that is fantastic news & must be such a relief   how is the bump doing? do you have any more scans coming up? have there been any more baby purchase?   all good wishes, prayers & orangeness for monday will be much appreciated, I think we need all the help we can get! x  

Andade I hope your body is getting used to the drugs & the side effects are easing x  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy no more scans as of yet but am seeing the midwife and consultant every 2 weeks from Here on in so I guess we'll see! Bump is large and moving like crazy! And apart from my back side getting a little bigger I don't appear to have put any weight on anywhere else despite the desserts which is lucky! I have however had persistant left sided abdo pain which I'm convinced is adhesions, my endo or the scar tissue on my uterus stretching....consultant doesn't seem too bothered tho 
I haven't really got much more to buy tbh just s couple of bits and bobs, although I have got the NEC baby show on Sunday   I'm sure I'll come back with more stuff! It's s good job I didn't find out the sex otherwise I would've probably gone mad!... Always time for that afterwards I suppose!       For Monday!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa at least you are getting closely monitored which must be reassuring   I am very impressed that you haven't put on much weight, clearly you haven't been having enough treats!   I'm sorry to hear about the pain but it is amazing that your body did such a good job of recovering from surgery & has now grown a baby   I hope you have a good time at the baby show, I'm sure there will be lots of nice things to tempt you   do you have any thoughts about what you are having? I am impressed that you have resisted finding out whether it is a boy or a girl so far x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yes I'm pretty shocked and blessed that it happened so soon tbh, really lucky and thank my lucky stars on a daily basis! If I was pushed I'd errr towards boy I don't know why tho! It was tempting to find out but I thought I'm going to know the birthday in advance so a little surprise will be nice! X


----------



## andade

Morning ladies! 

Amy - Glad your scan went well and everything looks fine, especially no fibroids  as I know you were worried about them.  Hope you don't get any side effectsfrom that combo of drugs.  Got my fingers and toes croseed for Monday and hope everything goes well for you.   
I'm trying to avoid treats, as I still have some pounds to lose before my next appointment. Although a colleague of mine literally forced me to share her GU cheesecake with her yesterday because she couldn't eat a whole one!   

Lisa - Soo pleased to hear how well your dad is doing.    It must have been good to eventually see him. Hope the abdo pain doesn't get worse. Do you think it's the endo reacting to the hormones?  You're really lucky to have not put on any weight. Definitely  enjoy your desserts and treats as they do t seem to be doing any harm.
Have a great time at the Baby Show.  Bet you come away with goodies!  

Joint pains have been continuing but that's it. Haven't been getting anything else , which is just as well as I was pretty miserable last night due to my swollen, painful hand, leg and hip.
Feeling better this morning. Gonna go for an exercise session and see how I go. Did Zumba the other night but could only do 30 mins in the gym!

Have a good weekend, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck today Amy!!!! Thinking of you x


----------



## Amy76

Thank you for the good luck wishes lovely ladies, obviously I went with full on orangeness & I'm pleased to say Olaf survived the thaw so I am now pupo!  

Lisa how was the baby show? Were there any purchases? Not too many shifts at work left now x  

Andade I like the sound of your colleague who forced you to share her gu cheesecake!   sorry to hear about the joint pain, I hope it eases as your body gets use to the meds x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! I am So pleased Olaf survived   brilliant news! Fingers crossed for the next couple of weeks now! When's your OTD? Exciting! X


----------



## andade

Amy - Glad the transfer went well. Congratulations on being PUPO!    Wishing you the best of luck for the next two weeks.     
Pleased to say no pain today! Hope it continues like this.

Lisa - Did you get any goodies yesterday or were you controlled? 

Brown Candy - Hope you're well,  x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Andade! Tbf it probably would've been better for me earlier on before I'd made the big purchases! Just came back with some gro snugs! X


----------



## Amy76

Andade great that you had no pain yesterday, hopefully your body is getting use to the meds x  

Lisa I'm sure there will be plenty more cute purchases to be made once your lo arrives x  

Otd is 28th May so I can enjoy the safety of the pupo bubble for a little while   I made dp watch frozen yesterday afternoon although I think he did some special watching with his eyes closed!


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy    to special watching!! Your OTD is my last shift at work! That's got to be a good day!!!    X


----------



## andade

Lisa - Im sure you will buy more stuff, especially when baby is here. You'll probably find there's lots of baby clothes that you have to have! 

Amy - Slight hip pain today but a definite improvement!  Fx, it's definitely going.You definitely it Ely enjoy your PUPO bubble.  Lisa might pass some of her luck over to you. Coincidences with the OTD and Lisa's last day. You never know.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Amy hope your pupo period is treating you well and you feel ok X

Andade hope you are ok with the treatment atm X

Brown candy hope you're ok x

3 shifts left!! Yipeeee!!! And 219 days til Xmas!


----------



## andade

Lisa - Three more shifts!  Where's the time going?
Amy - Hope you're doing well and trying to keep sane during your 2ww. 
Brown Candy - Realky hope you're well  up can totally understand that you might need some time out. 


Swollen hand again yesterday and slight knee pain paired with aches from the gym made for an uncomfortable night! Didn't know how to lie down.  
Still no other side effects from the injections but I have noticed that I'm going to bed much earlier, so that's a good thing. 
Gonna do some exercise this morning /afternoon. Not up to much apart from that.

Have a good day, ladies x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa fab news that you only have 3 shifts left   How is your dad doing now? I hope he is recovering well at home   I love that the Christmas countdown has made a return!   how exciting that you will have a lo this year to celebrate it with x  

Andade sorry to hear you are still getting some aches & pains   When do you have a scan? I am finding the fragmin needles seem really blunt or my tummy is doing a good job of resisting them, I have a 2cm square area that I can get the needles in but it is getting quite bruised now!   well done with gyming, I haven't been since I started the progynova! x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x  

The pupo bubble is going ok, I quite like the safety of still having hope & can't understand people who test early!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Amy I know what you mean about the testing early business I think I waited until I was 4-5 days late before I dare test there was something secure about not knowing and still having hope! Unfortunately my 1st pee on the day I swore I'd test if AF had still not shown up was at 5am so I had to do it then!  
Unfortunately not so god news about dad... He had f/u at the end of last week with the consultant and it has spread to lymph...  he's going to start chemo next month, they want him to recover properly from the surgery 1st. Not sure of the extent but I guess it'll be a waiting game now.. Hey ho X

Andade sorry to hear you're still suffering with joint pain and swellings... That sucks! I know all about not knowing how to lie down! I'm not moaning one bit but the 3rd trimester is a tricky one to put it politely!   when will your Frosties get defrosted? X


----------



## andade

Amy -  My scan is on Wednesday. Glad youre enjoying your PUPO bubble.  Keep enjoying it!  I know what you mean about the injections and I've got enough fat to absorb it and it still doesn't seem to want to go in sometimes.    I'm sure it takes lon get to do than it used to.

Lisa - Sorry to hear about your dad.   I hope he recovers well from the surgery so that he can start chemo soon. Sending you hugs, x   Hope you are managing to find a comfortable position for when you sleep. I'm not sure when my frosties are getting defrosted. I'll probably have a clearer idea when I have my scan on Wednesday.
I give up with your Christmas countdown! There's no hope for you!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I am so sorry to hear about your dad   I hope he recovers well from the surgery & that the chemo helps   I remember struggling to find a comfy position in bed after the myo surgery, especially the first night in hospital when I had what felt like a hose pipe type drain in!   not many weeks now til you meet your lo x  

Andade I hope the scan on Wednesday goes well   I managed to make myself bleed with the fragmin injection last night which wasn't helpful as its a blood thinner & now have a lumpy purple bruise!   do you know how many frosties you will have transfered? Not too long now & you will be pupo x


----------



## xmaslisa

Andade good luck for the scan! Hope everything is as it should be, hopefully you will find out more then X

Amy poor you with all these injections! How long do you have to continue the fragmin for? Oooo I remember that post myo uncomfortableness too! At least then I could lie on my back! Can't do that now... Uncomfortable and dizzy if I try for too long   Nevermind not long now! X

A chilly day for me I think!


----------



## Amy76

Andade I hope the scan goes well tomorrow & your injections are going ok x  

Lisa not long now til you finish work!   Are you having a party to celebrate? I can't believe you will meet your lo in just over a month!   I hope your dad is doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy I know!! 2 shifts left!! Your big day coming up too!!   I'm off out for a meal on Friday so looking forward to that! Dad is not too bad just trying to get him to put on a bit of weight in this next 4 weeks ready for treatment X

Andade yes good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## andade

Amy -  Thanks for the good wishes!    At the last appointment, we discussed having two put back. Do t think I've changed my mi d, although there's a lady on my hospital thread havin three put back!!
What are you doing to yourself with those injections? Poor you! 

Lisa - Thanks for the good wishes!  When I first read your post,  I thought it said two sh*ts left!   Enjoy your meal on Friday. I'm sure with all the lovely treats that you tend to rustle up  I'm sure you can help fatten your dad in no time.


----------



## andade

Hi ladies, the scan went well. Lining is good and I'm going to reduce the Suprecur and start progy on Friday. Next scan on the 6th.
Not sure when et is yet.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Amy76

Andade great that your scan went well & lining is looking good ready for the next step   I am rubbish with injections, it doesn't help that it's fragmin which thins the blood so makes the bruises look worse! x  

Lisa I think you need to feed your dad some treats to help him put on some weight, although not banana bread/cake!   exciting that you are going out for a meal on Friday to celebrate finishing work x  

Still in my pupo bubble


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies

Andade great news about the scan can't wait for them to give you a date for transfer!! How exciting! X

Amy god my dad is such a picky eater! Doesn't help that he looked like a rake before any of this anyway!! I've advised him to get some of those build up shakes... Speaking of weight I've put on 12kg!!   3 days to go!!!   X

Consultant appt went well today, everything looking good and lo measuring as it should be...think I have one more cmw appt and one more consultant appt in 3/52 before the big event! Then steroids and pre op! Eeek


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I hope you enjoy your celebratory meal out tonight   I hope your dad manages to find some things he fancies to help him put on some weight   only a month today til you get to meet your lo! x  

Andade I hope starting the progynova goes well today & you don't suffer any side effects   exciting that you should get a date for et soon x  

I hope everyone has a nice bank holiday weekend  

One more night in my safe little pupo bubble before it bursts, on the plus side at least it means I can stop the beetroot juice & avocados


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhhhh Amy I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow   How are you feeling? I'm starving so I'm sure some Mediterranean tapas is going to go down a treat! I'm loving milkshakes from Eds and coolers from Costa and Starbucks atm... I'm sure my hips and butt are not thanking me tho!! Emptied my last Amazon and eBay baskets until lo is born now arrrggghh! X

Andade hope all is well with you X

Have a fab weekend ladies x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope you had a lovely time last night & the final shift goes well x  

Andade I hope things are going well for you & you aren't suffering any side effects from the meds now x  

Sadly another bfn here x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Amy I'm so sorry to hear that   I hope you're ok sending big hugs   Xx


----------



## Amy76

Thanks Lisa, it was always a long shot putting my hopes in the power of orange when ultimately my egg quality is a bit rubbish but I'm hoping dp will be persuaded to try one last cycle abroad with de although we'll probably wait until next year for that, I hope the final shift has gone well & you are able to rest & enjoy your maternity leave as you prepare for your big day x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy last shift was fine... Glad to be done now tho! The meal out last night ended up as a surprise baby shower... I had no idea! Sneaky but a lovely gesture..   I really hope your DH agrees to your de cycle abroad too I totally get taking a bit of time out tho... Still sending big hugs   X


----------



## andade

Amy - Had my nails done today and they are fantastically orange!  Sorry! Just seen your other post. Really upset for you,  as I was hoping this was your time. I really hope that you and dp are looking after yourselves and take each day at a time, xx   
When you are ready to get on the treadmill again, maybe you could consider egg testing. A lady I know is having ivf in Spain and they are testing the eggs before transfer, so they know the quality and the best ones get fertilised. She is doing this with De as well!
Hope dp is looking after you today and that you have a nice scrumptious treat and bin the beetroot juice!

Lisa -  How nice that you had a surprise baby shower!  It must have been great considering that this time last year, you were recovering from surgery. Let them at leave begin! 

Two days on progynova and so far no additional side effects.  We'll see what I'm like by mid-week.    Off to the leisure centre this morning for Body Conditioning and Abs Attack. Maybe go out this afternoon, if I can walk.  My   is hurting from Abs Blast yesterday.  It's meant to be a small class in the gym but I was the only one there, so it was like a PT session!  

Hope you two have a nice, relaxing day and that the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning ladies

Andade weather is glorious here! I'll be doing sweet FA today   glad the progynova is going ok so far.... Wow! That's a lot of classes well done you! X

Amy    X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa how nice that you had a surprise baby shower!   I hope you enjoy your day relaxing   I think with a little persuading dp might come round to the idea, especially if it is combined with a holiday! x  

Andade I'm so pleased you have some orange in your life!   I didn't notice any side effects from the progynova, it might be worth cutting back on the exercise now so your body can concentrate on making a lovely lining for your embies   I don't know if we would need the eggs testing if we use a donor but I will do some investigating, my clinic is linked to one in Spain or there are a couple of other I will look in to x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies 

Lisa - Glad you had lovely weather yesterday. Bank holiday and no work for you tomorrow!  Must be a great feeling. 

Amy - How are you doing? Got anything planned for today? Hope you've managed to do something nice for yourselves. I know some people say to cut back on exercise and some clinics is say it's fine to exercise until transfer for FET as your body is just producing the lining.  I think I will exercise until my next appointment and then see how it goes. Still have a few pounds to drop before then anyway.   I'm only walking today, as I need some active recovery.  Don't think my body could cope with another class today! 

Brown Candy and Cloudy hope you're well. 

Have a nice day all, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon ladies

Andade no work is a fantastic feeling!   and I've only got a little sorting left to do aswell so 4 weeks of chilling and lunches hope you have a nice BH X

Amy I know! I never expected it at all. I'm sure you're right your DP will jump at the chance of a holiday next year with a sneaky bit of treatment. Hope you have s nice BH too X


----------



## Amy76

Andade I love that you have a new orange profile picture, I'm pretty sure it will be bring you extra luck!   I am impressed at your dedication to exercise, I am planning to get back to the gym this week although it might be a big of a shock to the system after a few weeks off! x  

Lisa 4 weeks of nice lunches  & relaxing sounds like a perfect build up to the big day!   I hope your dad is improving   Dp was persuaded to wear range nail varnish so I'm hoping he might be persuaded to try one last round! x


----------



## andade

Lisa - Four weeks of chilling and lunches sounds fabulous!   I'm sure you'll fit some treats in as well! . A year ago, you were a few weeks into your sick leave and now you are starting mat leave. Think you're becoming a part timer! 

Amy - I thought you'd love the profile pic.   I was thinking of you when I uploaded it.   Thought I'd fully embrace the orange vibes. Toenails are being painted tonight.
I'm sure you'll get right back into the gym routine. You go nearly every day!  I'm sure once you stock up on your treats and you know one is waiting for you after your workout, you'll be fine.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening both

Amy I'm sure if you can get him wearing nail varnish I'm sure he'd be up for another round! Off to see dad again next week so I'll see how things are looking.  Take care of yourself X

Andade that is one freaky profile pic!! Am loving the thought of no work although it's only been a few days so far   have the midwife tomorrow and a bf class on Thursday combined with lunch naturally! So keeping my self suitably busy x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope the midwife appointment goes well today   are you sure you're not missing the lovely uniform yet?!   make the most of the relaxing, I'm sure you'll be kept very busy once your lo arrives x  

Andade go you with the orangeness, after a bit of a slow start I am impressed!   I made it back to the gym last night & did 70 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate, it was a bit less than normal & a lower level but not too bad for my first session back, rewarded myself with profiteroles! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy thanks, all went well as it should be! I think I only have the consultant in 2/52 and that's it! Def not missing the uniform at all! Well done to you with the gym business and good reward! I'm into waffles icecream and warm Belgian choc sauce atm... Best be careful tho I don't want a backside like a bus after baby arrives! I'll be glad to get walking again rather than waddling   x


----------



## NZHO

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread. I had a 3cm submuscular fibroid that gave me alot of bleeding during the period and in the middle of the cycle. The fibroid has been resected by hysteroscopic operation and heavy bleedings stopped. After the hysteroscopy I had perfect blasts that failed to implant. Also after hysteroscopy I feel some abnormal vibration in the uterus sometimes, especially has been intense while on 2ww waiting. I just wanted to ask what is the best way to diagnose the fibroids outside of uterine cavity? Even though my submuscular fibroid has been removed I'm thinking that I might have the other fibroids that not showing in the uterine cavity. Anyone has the same unusual vibration in the uterus after the fibroid resection? Would appreciate any suggestions from you ladies.x


----------



## andade

Hi myo mates!  

Lisa - It is a bit freaky!   There's another one that is more freaky.  I might upload that one soon. 
You're really busy this week. You won't have time to be bored. 
Waffles and ice cream sounds lush! Can't eat that at the mo'. 

Amy - I'm well and truly into orangeness now!   Was too tired to paint my toenails, so rectified tonight.  Go you, getting back to the gym and I think you earned your treat. 

NZHO - Hello and welcome to the thread.   Sorry to hear that you've had fibroids and a failed cycle.   I've had intramural fibroids as well as sub-mucosal and both times they were detected by transnational ultrasounds and I also had a MRI last time. I'm not sure about the vibrations but have you spoken to your consultant about your concerns?
Maybe the others might be able to offer more help.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Andade even more freaky?!!  god I love the waffles! Yep am a bit busy this week! Just when I think I have a week to myself some more people book themselves in!   X

Hope you're ok Amy X

NZHO hello and welcome to the thread too! I had some submucosal and subserosal fibroids mine were all diagnosed on ultrasound it doesn't matter if they are in the uterine cavity or in the wall try will still be picked up on uss. I can't advise on the vibrations I never had anything like that, may be worth another consultation with your consultant. Good luck! X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa I'm pleased to hear you are keeping yourself busy with waffles & ice cream, if that's what your lo wants who are you to argue?! x   

Andade I can't believe there is a more freaky profile pic!   it reminds me a bit of the naughty smoking pumpkin, not really sure what he is meant to represent x  

Hello & welcome NZHO   sorry to hear about your failed cycle   I don't know what type of fibroids mine were but I had an hsg & internal scans which diagnosed them, I also had an mri before my surgery so the consultant knew what he was going to be dealing with. I've not had any vibrations but it might be worth contacting the consultant that did the hysteroscopy if you are worried? good luck x


----------



## andade

Hello ladies! 

Lisa - I might  change my profile pic over the weekend for you to see. Eat more waffles and ice cream for me as well as baby.  Hope you manage to get some time for yourself. 

Amy - I thought the pumpkin was angry at Halloween!   Not sure why!  How you doing? Have you returned to the gym?

Felt a bit bloated yesterday but feeling better today.  Apart from that no other issues.
Weather is meant to pick up down here over the weekend and I hope it's good for everyone else. Got my blanket wrapped around me at the mo'.  
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon ladies!

Andade where's this scarier freakier pic?!   I've added in chocolate brownies to assist the waffles now yummy! Hope you're ok? Any news on a transfer date yet? X

Amy how you doin? Have you been up to anything nice in this lovely weather? X

Afm another baby shower yesterday which was glorious in this weather right up my street plenty of cake and pink lemonade   had to have a Starbucks frappucino today it was the law so generally chilling and eating my way thro matty leave! 3 weeks today!   x


----------



## andade

Evening myo mates!  

Lisa -I will try and change it for you in a bit.   Your food intake is sounding delish!  
Wow, another baby shower! You deserve it and it goes to show you're loved.  I think you have to obey  the law, you do t want yo be a criminal do you? 

Amy - Hope you're well and not gymming it tonight after your early start!

Had my scan today and  my lining was good. Left ovary was playing silly bu**ers and was difficult to see.  For a minute, I thought the consultant was gonna say that there were fibroids in the way. After a lot of pressing on my belly, he eventually saw it.  So, my transfer date is next Tuesday. The embryologist  will call me the day before to tell me what time to come in.
So not long to go now! 

Hope you've all had a good day and managed to enjoy some of the weather, x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade great news that the scan went well & you have a date for et, not long now & you will be pupo   I assume you have abandoned the blanket & enjoyed the sunshine today x  

Lisa I love that you have added chocolate brownies to your diet too   who are you to argue if that is what your lo wants!   it sounds like you are making the most of your maternity leave   great that you had another baby shower, so exciting to think in 3 weeks time you will be holding your lo x  

I was up at 3:45 this morning to take mum to the airport & got back just before 6am but annoyingly I was too awake to go back to sleep!   I made it to the gym tonight & rewarded myself with 2 chocolate eclairs!


----------



## Brown-candy

Dearest Xmaslisa, Andade and Amy,

I am very sorry for going away for so long. I dont even know how to start expressing how broken and devastated I have been but I guess such is life.

I have not read the thread yet but I can see from you signature *Lisa* that you are 34 weeks gone, aww hun well done 
Not long before you meet your precious little baby. Will you be going on mat soon?

*Amy *hun so sorry I can see from your signature too that your cycle was not very successful   Its such a cruel place to be. Take time out and look after yourself then you will be able to think of a way forward. I am still fighting my thought of choosing between trying again before deciding to take the surrogacy route. Its just difficult  

*Andade* hun hope you are ok. what stage are you now? Have you started injections for FET yet?

Pls do pardon me if I dont come back very often to reply. I am just busy with study and work and plus I am still very very sad about my failed treatments 

But on a better note I am spreading all the rainbows and babydust I can hold
      

Lots of love to you girls. XX


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy and Andade the baby shower wasn't for me this time it was my friend due on the same day as me! Still enjoyed it all the same! X

Fab that you now have a date Andade how exciting!! X

Browncandy so lovely to hear from you! Glad you have popped back in to check on us   I started mat leave last week and have my elcs 3 weeks today. So sorry about your treatment... Please do pop in from time to time and let us know how you're getting on. Sending big hugs and lots of love   X


----------



## Amy76

Brown candy sending you a big hug   I'm sorry you are struggling   Have you considered donor egg rather than surrogacy? I know it isn't for everyone but it is what I am planning on trying next, the success rates are much higher than own egg & there are some clinics abroad which look really good - I am currently looking at ivi Alicante or newlife in Greece but there are lots to choose from & some of the treatment options seem much better value for money than in the uk, for me increasing my chance of success is more important than using my own eggs   I hope the studying is going well & wish you lots of luck with whatever you decide to do, please let us know how you are getting on when you have time, we have all been through so much together & it feels like a little family x  

Lisa how lovely that your friend is due the same day!  

Andade when do you start the delightful progesterone? Are you on any other meds too? Hope you are ok x  

I was thinking of either taking the dogs out for a walk or going to the gym for an easier session after work tonight but we currently have a massive thunder & lightening storm & it is chucking it down with rain so I have stayed home with a cup of tea instead


----------



## andade

Hiya ladies! 

Amy - I well and truly ditched the blanket and enjoyed the weather.  So impressed that you went to the gym yesterday. I thought you would have had an early night.
Glad you stayed in with a cup of tea tonight, with the weather you described.
I take my last suprecur injection tomorrow night, continue to take the progynova and start cyclogest on Thursday.

Brown Candy -  So lovely to hear from you!   Don't worry about being away for a while. You've been through a lot, as well as trying to maintain your studies and sometimes you just need time out. I really hope that as time goes by that you can find d a little bit more strengthen every day.    Check in when you feel able to and we'll still be waiting to offer words of comfort, encouragement, support and strength. 
Im going to take my last injection tomorrow and I'm due to have my transfer next Tuesday.

Lisa -  Glad you enjoyed your friends baby shower. I misunderstood before and thought it was yours! 

Hope everyone had a good day and that you didn't suffer from the floods that plagued parts of the country, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all! 

Sooooo glad this weather has cooled down a little! Has been boiling here! My bedroom has been 24-25 degrees every night   not good! 

Amy hope you're doing ok? X

Andade not long now!! How exciting! Hope the drugs are being kind to you X

Brown candy hello if you're reading   X


----------



## Amy76

Andade I hope things have settled down a bit with the cyclogest   Not long now until you are pupo x  

Lisa sorry to hear you are struggling a bit with the warm weather   only just over 2 weeks until you meet your lo! x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x  

I'm planning to go to a kite festival where I live this weekend if the weather stays ok


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! Just noticed! Congrats on your new moderator status!!   are you a general mod or have you got specific boards? X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm covering the east Anglia threads at the moment & helping out with the newbies but will cover other areas as & when people are away   two weeks time & you will have your lo in your arms! You must be so excited x  

Andade I hope things have settled down with the cyclogest now   wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Brown candy I hope you are doing ok x  

I went to the gym yesterday & managed 75 mins of stepping & 6 mins on the power plate & felt OK afterwards   I have a follow up appointment on 23rd June with the medical director at my clinic, he only seems to deal with problem cases & bad news & saw us after our first failed cycle to say I needed the myo surgery & might end up with a hysterectomy!   it will be interesting to see what he has to say, I feel a bit bad that all my failures make their statistics look bad!


----------



## andade

Evening ladies! 

Lisa - Its a nightmare when the room is too hot. Must be even worse in your condition. Glad the weather is cooler for you now.   Any last minute prep or are you all set and ready to go?

Amy - Things have settled down apart from some occurrences. Congrats on your new status!  Does that mean you can now tell us off? 
I still don't know how you can stay so long on one machine without getting bored. Impressed!
Thanks for the good luck wishes. I'm in at 9.30 tomorrow. Eeekk!!

Brown Candy - Hope you're well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon ladies! 

Andade how did it go? How are you feeling? No more prep for me just waiting on the isofix base for the car seat and that's it until lo is here! Have my last consultant appt tomorrow then steroids and pre op next week... Just making the most of chilling and going out for lunch!   X

Amy it's good that you are getting good follow up and even more amazing the amount of time you spend on this gym equipment!!! Hope you have been rewarded!   x

Hope you're ok brown candy X


----------



## andade

Afternoon lovelies! 

Lisa - It went ok in the end, thanks. Just resting up.
It's great that you've finished everything, so you can truly relax before lo arrives. 

Had et today! DP missed the train and arrived while I was in the transfer room. So I was on my own!   Spent longer than anticipated as the consultant couldn't find the neck of my womb. He asked if I usually had probs with smears and I said no. I've had so many due to abnormal smears and cancerous cells and my cervix chooses today to play difficult. I had to go and release just a little urine!   I thought,  how do I do that when I just want to go!

Miraculously, I managed it and after some more faffing,  pressing and prodding, I was good to go. The embryologist said that they had defrosted two 5 day frosties. The 5bb was in perfect condition, as it was when frozen and the 4bb had collapsed but she said it was in very good condition and that it was part of the process of defrosting and she was happy with them both.  So, for the first time in my life I have two embies on board and I'm PUPO! (Didn't really think I'd even get to write those letters about myself!)  So 2ww begins, as testing on the 28th.

Hope everyone is well, x


----------



## xmaslisa

Eeeeeeek! Andade! How exciting! Glad it all went well after the faffing! I have trouble with my cervix esp during smears due to the fibroids giving me a retroverted uterus   can't believe you'll be testing the day after I give birth!!! I have everything crossed for you X


----------



## Amy76

Andade congratulations on being pupo with twins!   your otd is the day after lisa's cs & on my birthday, really hoping it will be a good couple of days x  

Lisa the calorie counter & rewards motivate me to spend time on the stepper, the stepper told me I burnt 1572 calories in the 75 mins I spent with it so I was able to eat profiteroles guilt free!   less than 2 weeks now! x


----------



## andade

Hi ladies! 

Lisa - I'd forgotten it was the day after you give birth.  You might bring me some luck and baby dust then?    Don't cross too much though, as I'm not sure you'll be able to uncross it all in your state. 

Amy - Thanks for the congrats! I nearly freaked out when I saw the word twins and then I cottoned on.  Two big important  days - maybe it's a sign. 

Got a bit side tracked this morning before going to work and forgot to take my progynova!  I didn't get home til after 9 tonight,  so will just have to resume in the morning.
Apart from that, all good.


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening ladies!

Amy Lovin that the stepper tells you the calories burnt so you can reward yourself with treats!   keep up the good work.. I went for a cream tea today, I do love cream tea! X

Andade I'll try not to cross myself too much! You're right I wouldn't be able to uncross myself! Hopefully I'll be able to send you lots of lucky baby dust, how are you feeling? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade I hope you are managing to remember the progynova now & that your little embies are getting comfy x  

Lisa I managed 80 mins on the stepper which worked out as 10208 steps & 1676 calories so I just rewarded myself with a slice of waitrose chocolate cheesecake!   can't believe it is only 10 more sleeps til you meet your lo x  

I had a dentist appointment yesterday then worked for a few hours then watched the football with dp, it turned into a bit of a football marathon as we ended up watching all 3 games!   I also had a smear test today, in the old days that seemed quite intrusive but after all the stuff I've had done there is no dignity left now anyway!


----------



## andade

Morning myo mates!  

Lisa -  The image of you crossing yourself and not being able to uncross made  me laugh.   Getting quite jealous of your lucky chest and cream tea. 

Amy - I've been good with the meds. That's been my only blip site cycling.  Go you on the stepper!  You're really earning those treats.
Hope the dentist appointment wasn't too traumatic. I've got to make an appointment but been conveneatly not getting around to it!   I totally get what you're saying about the smear. When you've been legs akimbo in front of so many different people,you end up a bit blasé  about it all.

I'm good. Keep getting cold episodes where I get goosebumps from no where and keep getting a feeling of hunger. I'm off for most of next week, so that should be good.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, x


----------



## LuckyE

Hi guys - I used to follow your thread last year and hope you achieve your goals.


I have had an open myomectomy - 25 fibroids removed. Now waiting for hysteroscopy to see if there has been any damage as surgeon ruptured the uterus. 

My question is whether your AFs have changed after myomectomy. Mine is incredibly light. 2 1/2 days this month. This is 7 months on. The first 3 were heavy but ever since then it's been changing. Should I be worried? I've had so many thoughts like is it menopause? adhesions? 

Best LuckyE


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi luckyE
I had a relatively heavy couple of periods after my myo then they were lovely and light! Similar to how they were when I was on the ocp before fibroid hell...was bliss. I had a lot of fibroids removed from all walls of the uterus and had multiple incisions, I also had alot of endo removed at the same time. Good luck with your hysteroscopy


----------



## LuckyE

thanks xmaslisa - that sounds similar to me I had a lot of fibroids removed 25. FX it's just that and I can enjoy them.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Hello & welcome luckyE   congratulations on having your fibroids removed   sorry to hear about the ruptured uterus during your op   my periods were so much lighter after my op & I have loved it, it made me realise how much trouble the fibroids had been causing!   I had a hysteroscopy in December which was a year after my myo to check there wasn't any damage & everything seemed ok so hopefully you will be the same, once I got my appointment through I phoned for cancellations & managed to get it brought forwards by 6 weeks so that might be something you could do, let us know how you get on, wishing you lots of luck x  

Lisa your cream tea sounded good, I can't believe it is only 8 more sleeps now til you meet your lo! So much more exciting than the christmas countdown! x  

Andade in the past couple of years far too many people have seen bits of me I hoped would remain private!   I hope the goosebumps & hunger is a sign of the embies settling in x  

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning all

Amy if I have another cream tea then I'll turn into a scone! Have more lunch today and tomorrow then I have steroid injections to look forward to Thursday and Friday. Can't believe I'll be a mommy a week today it's really surreal! Hope you're ok x

Andade hope you are feeling ok in the 2ww! Not long now til you find out. Any strange feelings? X

188 days til Xmas


----------



## andade

LuckyE - It sounds like the fibroids made your period much heavier. I dream of a 2 1/2 day period!  

Lisa - Hope you're well and still feeling calm and relaxed about meeting your lo. 

Amy -I hope they are signs of them settling but you never know! I try not to read too much into anything. 

I'm feeling fine and not much going on. Just taking one day at a time. 

Brown Candy and Cloudy, hope you're well, x


----------



## andade

Lisa - Our posts just crossed over. Enjoy your lunch and hope that the steroid injections aren't too bad.


----------



## xmaslisa

I'm so fecked off! Went to matty day unit for 1st dose of steroids 10am this morning only to be told there was no prescription and no one to write it so I would have to go to the next hospital 40 mins drive away at 12. Fine... Sat there for 2 HOURS just got home. Most painful injection everrrrrr! Worse than the grey cannula in my hand OMG not looking forward to tomorrow's... Have the prescription chart for the next one to be given at My local hospital, my backside is numb from the sitting.... Rewarded myself with a mint choc chip cooler and cake from Costa


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa sorry to hear you had so much stress trying to get the steroids, I hope the next dose goes better   I can't believe there was no one to do the prescription!   I hope your backside has recovered from the numbness, you definitely deserved the mint chocolate chip cooler & cake from Costa x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok, not long now for you, fx for good news x  

I had my follow up today, it wasn't massively helpful - he said all 6 embryos that we have transferred have been good quality, my uterus looks good despite the surgery, dh's sperm seems good, my tsh is ok, the endometrial biopsy was ok, we've tried scratch, intralipids & fragmin & he doesn't believe in immunes so although apparently there is nothing to suggest my eggs are a problem he said de is probably the next step, I think we will probably give it one last go with de next year just so we know we have tried our best then we will call it a day


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all

Amy I'm totally over myself now lol!! I think it was just an ongoing saga that left me sat on a plastic chair for 2 hours... No big deal really, I got the steroids and that's all that mattered really! Sorry your fu wasn't hugely helpful but glad you're going to give it another shot next year. You're so positive it really is great X

Andade how you feeling? 4 days til OTD!!!! Eeeek exciting!! X

Hello browncandy if you're reading x


----------



## andade

Morning ladies 

Lisa - Sorry to hear about all the palaver that you went through to get your steroid injection!  I  don't think it's OK to have to go to another hospital 40 minutes away! Glad it got sorted in the end.   You definitely earned your treats. Hope today is more relaxed. 

Amy - Sorry to hear that the fu appointment wasn't very helpful.   Why does he not believe in immunes? It must be so frustrating to hear that everything looks good and tberes no.clear explanation as to why ylure not successful. Hope that you can start planning your next steps for next year. 
Thanks for your positive thoughts but not feeling very positive.

Still symptom free and shhh, dont tell OH but I took a test yesterday and it was negative. I know my otd is Tuesday but based on 5 day transfers, there should be sufficient hcg in the urine.  I have bought a pack of FRER and will test again over the weekend or Monday.  I know Ive broken my pupo bubble but I prefer to know  whats happening  than give myself false hope. If somehow the result changes than that will be a bonus.
I'm off work today but got a few things to do, so will be quite busy.

Hope you all have a good day, x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I'm pleased you have recovered from yesterday, I can't believe it is only 3 more sleeps til you get to meet your lo!!! x  

Andade I don't know why he doesn't believe in immunes, it is a bit difficult to know what to do next!   I know people who have gone down the immunes route & got pregnant & others who have still got a bfn after spending lots on immunes testing. The follow up after my last fresh failure was with a different doctor & she was more convinced the problem was egg quality so I was a bit confused that the medical director didn't particularly seem to agree   I'm sorry your early test was a negative   I know one of my last cycle buddies got a bfn 2 days before otd & a bfp on otd so there is still time for things to change    I know what you mean about not wanting to have false hope, I don't think I've every really believed this will work for us but in a way it makes it easier because it isn't such a let down when it is another bfn   I hope you have a nice day & enjoy the weekend as much as you can x


----------



## xmaslisa

Afternoon ladies

Amy today was much better, local hospital where I work in and out in 15 minutes  injection still absolutely killed tho! I still can't believe it's happening Monday really surreal... Have pre op appt at the further hospital tomorrow morning as that's where I'll be having my elcs. Currently contemplating a nandos! X

Andade... Naughty! I do get you tho although I'm the opposite I left it 3 days after I should've tested coz I couldn't bring my self to break the bubble! It has got time to change between now and Monday tho, try and resist further temptation until then if you can! Still crossing body parts for you X


----------



## andade

Morning myo maties!  

Amy - I would look into the immunes issue if I was you, especially if it's been mentioned previously. I know it's probably exhausting but it might be worth having a few consultations with different clinics to see what they would suggest based on your history. I'm also going to ask a lady who runs  my support group about the various tsets she's had in Spain.  She's been ttc for 8 years but this time round, this clinic offered her things she hadn't had before. 
I know you and OH will come to the right decision for you once you've got your head around everything.  Thanks for the positivity but I think it's a no go.

Lisa -  Nearly time!  Can't believe your local will nearly be here. Hope you're still calm and relaxed. 

Tested this morning (11dp5dt )  and negative.  OH not taking it well and not talking to me. Says he wont discuss it til Tuesday! Says he's in denial. I'm glad it's the weekend,  as we're both at work when I have to phone for the blood results and I'm not sure that's a good thing. At least we have the weekend for it to soak in.  Also OH''s faith is important to him and going to church will help him get some comfort.
I'm gonna be busy today as I'm helping  out with a bday bbq. Just need to find details something to do tomorrow. 
Thank you for your positive thoughts and encouragement., xx  
Apart from that, all good .

Hope you have a great day. Weather should be good for most of it until the rain arrives early evening.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa 6 months to Christmas!   More importantly only two more sleeps until you meet your lo, so exciting! x  

Andade sending you a hug   I am really sorry it was another negative today & that oh has not taken it well, hopefully going to church will help him   I hope the birthday barbecue has gone well today & taken your mind off things a little, it really is hard when we have had to go through so much with the myomectomy surgery before even starting on treatment, I hope your Frosties provide some comfort, take care & be kind to yourself x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening both

Andade I'm still not giving up til Tuesday   sending big hugs   Really hope you're ok x

Amy yes! Xmas Equinox! Can't believe we're half way there already love it!    Hope you're ok x

Well pre op went well usual checks and my friend was on duty to give me a little your and introduce me to the midwife who would be taking me to theatre. I have to be there at 730 and I'm 1st on the list for approx 830 ish. God I'm suddenly really nervous! I will of course update you both ASAP x


----------



## andade

Hi myo marvels! 

Amy -Thanks for your hugs.  OH is not doing too well but it will take time.  It's quite raw and it's a prones and we have been talking about it now but he still wants to hold out for the bloods on Tuesday. I'm grateful we have the frosties waiting which is a great position to be in as I know many don't even have that opportunity. 
The bbq was great and I helped with some of the prep and the recipient didn't know it was happening.  I also ate lots of nice food and cake. 
I can't believe you're the one actually starting the countdown this year but I will allow you as it's exciting times on this board!  Well soon have our very own myo baby. 

Lisa - Your positivity is appreciated and I always say, never say never!   I'm ok thanks. Up and down, a bit more down today but doing fine.  Glad the pre op went fine and it's good that your friend was there to give you the tour.  
Wishing you all the best for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well and by this time tomorrow you and dh  will have met your lo!  
Sending you hugs, kisses and lots of positive vibes, xx    

Just dossing down today and taking it easy. 
Have a good day, xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I can't believe in just over 12 hours you will be meeting your lo!   will you be going with a Christmas themed name like Noel or Mary?!     Great that the pre-op went well, wishing you lots of luck & best wishes for tomorrow   I can't wait to hear an update x  

Andade sending you a hug   Ivf can be so tough with all the ups & downs   I hope you & oh can support each other through this difficult time & that the thought of your frosties helps ease the pain, you definitely deserved cake! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening guys! I promise to update you with the news as soon as I'm able! Had the worst back pain all day today, unbearable at times... Names are sadly not Xmas orientated! Charlie Harry or Charlotte Harriet  
Night girlies x


----------



## andade

Amy - Thanks for the hugs!  Much appreciated. OH and I are doing OK and we'll do something tomorrow eve after the inevitable bloods result.
Hope you're well. Been gyming over the weekend?

Lisa - Hope all is going well. You've probably met your little one by now! Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## xmaslisa

Little Charlotte born at 0907 6lbs 15   all ok


----------



## Amy76

Wow Lisa! Massive congratulations, I'm so pleased for you & welcome baby Charlotte x         
    

Andade I hope you & oh find something nice to do tomorrow evening x


----------



## xmaslisa




----------



## Amy76

Lisa she is so cute! I hope you are both doing well x


----------



## andade

Mr and Mrs Christmas,  Many Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful daughter!                   

She looks gorgeous and I'm soo pleased that you're both doing well. 

Amy - Plans fell through, so I did the next best thing and went shopping! 

   
I'm sure I don't need to ask if you had cake and treats.  Hope you had a fab day!

Take care both, xxx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope you, dh & Charlotte are doing well as a new family if 3 & that motherhood is everything you dreamed of x  

Andade I hope you & oh are doing ok & that the retail therapy helped   thank you for the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day & a fabulous chocolate cake x


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening lovelies

Amy hope you had a lovely birthday! I'm not sure if it's night or day!! X

Andade so sorry that this one didn't work out fx for the next round of Frosties. Hope you two are ok X

Came home yesterday about 3am couldn't stand another night it's just so hot and noisy! We are all fine tho and adjusting to our new life as a 3 and fur baby after 18 years as a 2! Completely in awe of her

Sending you both big hugs


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa great news that you & baby Charlotte are home   how are you feeling other than tired? How is the recovery compared to the myo? It must be amazing to be a mummy after everything you have been through, she looks so sweet x  

Andade I hope you & oh are doing ok x  

The miniature dachshund is having surgery on Monday to remove some breast lumps (pretty much a year after me & my older Labrador had our lumps removed!   ) because she has such short legs the vet has said to put her in a customised babygrow afterwards to keep her wounds from getting dirty, can't believe I have turned in to a crazy lady with a dog dressed in baby clothes & a dog buggy!


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh Amy you have made me chuckle! Dog babygrow!! Recovery is a doddle compared to the myo seriously! Other than exhausted I feel fab, not mad for injecting myself with clexane tho I now feel your pain!! She hates being anywhere ls than on me so sleeping is a bit of an issue but just taking it as it comes, it won't last forever.  Hope the doggie gets on ok Monday X

Andade hope you're ok X


----------



## andade

Amy - Retail therapy ended up with two pairs of shoes (was nearly three! ) and a pair of trousers!    Glad to hear that you had a great birthday!   I approve of the chocolate cake. 
Sorry to hear about the dachsund but it does paint a funny picture. You might need to get a baby carrier as well! 

Lisa - So pleased to hear you and baby Charlotte are doing well and that you are recovering nicely   Enjoy the bonding time while it lasts. You may miss it when she wants to sleep elsewhere.   Hope everything keeps going smoothly.  

Stopped my meds and af came today, whivch is good as some ladies have to wait a while and it means this cycle 1 before the next FET. Went to Leonidas (chocolate shop) and bought a selection of chocolates and had a glass of Cinnamon and vanilla Baileys!   Starting Step Challenge at work tomorrow, so will stop treating myself too much and will be hitting the exercise classes again this weekend. 
Glad


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Lisa how has your first week of motherhood gone? Does it feel real yet? I hope you are all getting on well as a lovely little family   I'm so pleased to hear the recovery is better than the myo   sorry you are doing the nasty clexane injections, I still have a fading bruise from mine & it is over a month since I stopped injecting!   after everything you have been through to get her having a baby that just wants to sleep on you isn't so bad x  

Andade I'm pleased the retail therapy went well   you definitely deserved the chocolates & baileys, we have to reward ourselves after everything we go through with treatment!   I hope the step challenge at work goes well, I did another 95 mins on the stepper on Friday night then had fresh raspberries even though there was some chocolate cake left, but the chocolate cake has been finished today!   I hope you & oh are doing ok x  

Dachshund is in for her op tomorrow morning & I have uploaded a pic of her testing out the adapted babygrow, obviously anyone else who sees it without knowing why she has to wear it is just going to think I am a bit crazy, probably not appropriate moderator behaviour but there we go!


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening both

Amy 1st week has gone so quick! Still feels so surreal I can't stop staring at her, as I type she's actually lay in her Moses basket I don't think it will last long tho lol!! I don't mind really, I just feel so blessed. Hope you're ok... Hope everything goes ok tomorrow I'm loving the pic! She's adorable! X

Andade hope you're ok. Got to love a bit of retail therapy! It's my birthday on Thursday and ordinarily I'd be going for a bit of shopping but I think I'll probably postpone it for a week or so X


----------



## andade

Hi ladies 

Amy - I'm gonna get back on track this week. Too much indulging will not be good for me. Will go back to my classes and limit the treats.  My steps have been u usually low this weekend, so will have to make up for it during the week.
You're doing well on  the stepper.    The daschund looks so cute.  Hope her op goes well, x

Lisa -Glad your first week of motherhood  is going  well.   You've got your best birthday present already!!  I bet you would the shopping just for you this time! 

I'm good. Been catching up on sleep today, hence the late post.


----------



## Amy76

Hello lovely ladies  

Andade how are you doing? I think if you make it back to your classes you deserve some treats!   have you managed to book a follow up appointment yet? I really hope they come up with some ideas on how to improve your chances for next time x  

Lisa how are you & charlotte getting on? I hope everything is going well & you are enjoying every moment of being a new mummy x  

Dachshunds op went well although they found lumps on all her nipples so she may need further surgery in the future, she seems to be recovering really well though which is good


----------



## xmaslisa

Evening all 

Amy getting on really well thanks. Charlotte is an angel. Was my birthday today so I have eaten copious amounts of pizza and cake... Will have to be good now tomorrow to make up for it! I'm hoping to take Charlotte to see her grandad next week if we're both up to it! Hope you're ok... Glad the dachshunds op went ok, does she have her babygrow on?  

Andade hope you're ok? X


----------



## Amy76

Lisa happy belated birthday!    you definitely deserved pizza & cake   Charlotte sounds perfect   I hope you manage to get to visit your dad this week & that he is doing well, I'm sure seeing you & Charlotte will put a smile on his face   dachshund is out of her babygrow now & happily sat in her buggy looking out the little window at the front on our walk at the weekend! x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Morning! 

Thanks Amy   glad to hear the dachshund is in her rightful place in her buggy lol!! Going to see my dad on Saturday so he's really looking forward to it, chemo seems to be going well atm. Hope you're ok x

Andade hope you're ok x


----------



## xmaslisa




----------



## Amy76

Lisa she looks so perfect     did you get to visit your dad at the weekend? I hope he is doing well, I'm sure getting to see you & baby Charlotte will have helped   how is motherhood going? I hope you are coping ok with the heat at the moment   Not long now before amoeba & kieke have their babies too   we had the river festival in Bedford at the weekend, it was really good, there were dragon boat races, raft races, live music, a lit boat parade & fireworks, I had a really nice raspberry frozen yogurt & got some lovely pecan & maple fudge which reminds me of a family holiday in Florida when I was a kid x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy   yes saw dad he's not doing too bad. Will be 1/2 way thro the chemo after this week is knocking him about a bit but he expected that. God this weather is horrendous! Not a fan of the heat without a newborn!  Sounds like you had a good weekend!! I've ventured out myself a couple of times! I could just eat that fudge yummy!! X

Andade hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope you & Charlotte have been coping ok with the heat, it was so hot here earlier in the week & must be a real struggle to keep a newborn cool   great that your dad is half way through chemo, I'm sure seeing you & Charlotte cheered him up   it seems like you are settling in to motherhood really well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy were not doing too bad. I must admit Monday was awful we literally sat under a fan all day... I'm not a fan of the heat at the best of times! Unfortunately dad had to miss his chemo this week as he is neutropenic so will be postponed until neutrophils have increased, but of a set back but I'm sure he'll get there. He loved seeing Charlotte tho! She was weighed by the health visitor yesterday and is now 8lb 8 what a porker!! How are you? What have you been up to? X

156 days til Christmas


----------



## Amy76

Hi Lisa   it is nice to have some sun but it was too hot for me earlier on this week!   the fan sounds like a good idea   Sorry to hear about your dad, it must be frustrating for him to have set backs but I'm sure Charlotte is proving a great motivator to get through the chemo & be on the road to recovery   Great that she is putting on weight, I think all 3 of my nieces were 10lb when they were born!   Not much happening here, been busy at work so I am pleased it is the weekend, the dachshund had the last of her stitches out tonight & seems to be doing well, I managed 80 mins on the stepper & 6 mins on the power plate tonight, I've just had a bowl of fresh raspberries but I think it means I can eat the waitrose chocolate cheesecake guilt free tomorrow!   hooray for the return of the Christmas countdown, imagine the fun you can have dressing Charlotte up in comedy Christmas outfits x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy literally cannot wait to dress her up! Gives me even more reason to go nuts!!  
Wow I'm impressed by your exercise and fruit eating! The cheesecake sounds good! I'm literally addicted to cadburys chocolate cake atm yummy! Not doing any exercise for it tho! Glad your doggy is doing ok. 

10lb!!! Omg! My friend just had a baby that was 9lb 12   crazy!! Charlotte seems small in comparison! Anyway enjoy your weekend, we have a birthday party tomorrow morning!   x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I love that you already have plans for dressing Charlotte up for Christmas, I'm sure she will look very cute   I have failed miserably with gyming this week   I went down to Portsmouth on Wednesday for my nieces 7th birthday & ended up bringing all 3 of them back with me to stay for a few days so we have been busy with swimming, crafting & Lego making, the youngest got a make up kit for her birthday & is planning to give me a makeover today so that will be interesting!   I hope your dad is doing ok & can get back on track with his chemo soon   Hope you have a lovely weekend x  

Andade where are you?   I hope you are ok x  

Brown candy I hope you are ok too if you are still reading x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy sounds like you've had a busy few days! Tbh so have I.. Ended up taking Charlotte to the GP Friday as she had bad nappy rash for nearly 2 weeks which wasn't shifting with normal cream. Her jaundice had started to go but we had noticed she started to look a bit yellowy again.. Cue  the GP speaking to the paediatrician and us spending the afternoon and early evening on the children's ward! Well some blood tests later they let us go but have to go to clinic on Thursday for another blood test to make sure the bilirubin. Levels are starting to decrease. Sooo stressful!! Luckily she is well in herself and gaining weight. 
Dad is back on track and had his chemo Thursday and is not feeling too bad thanks god! Hope next week is less eventful! Hope you're ok x 

Hope you're ok Andade x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa sorry to hear you had a worrying time with Charlotte, it must be so scary if there is anything wrong with them when they are so little   I hope the blood tests on Thursday show everything is ok, great that your dad is back on track with his chemo   I hope this week is less stressful for you   I met my brother in law in Abingdon this afternoon to give my nieces back, but not before we had been to the park on the big spinning ride together & eaten cornflake cakes


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh thanks Amy I have a good feeling all 
Will be ok and it will most probably breastfed jaundice that's just a bit delayed... Sounds like you've had a lovely time with the nieces! Since I've been home from hospital I cannot stop eating cake! Although I did do my 1st 2.5 mile walk yesterday evening so that will help burn it off!!   x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I hope the appointment tomorrow goes well & shows everything is ok with Charlotte, I think you deserve as much cake as you like, you grew a baby & now you are feeding & looking after her   well done with the walking, I managed 70 mins on the stepper at the gym last night but it was a bit of an effort because I forgot my headphones so couldn't listen to any music, I then had a slice of chocolate cheesecake as my post workout treat! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Thanks Amy and me! Mmm love chocolate cheesecake! I'm still loving the GU zillionaires cheesecake! 

I guess you've probably heard amoeba had a little boy calan and kieke a little girl Saba. Hope you're ok x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa how did the appointment go on Thursday? I hope everything is ok with Charlotte   I managed 90 mins on the stepper on Thursday night which it said was 1802 calories, I'm not convinced it is right but I still liked what it's was saying!   I got a chocolate cheesecake from m&s today so will see how it compares to the waitrose one   amoeba has been posting updates on my old cycle buddies page & is also on a secret social media page, she seems to be doing well & getting out & about with calan   kieke also posted to say her daughter had arrived on the limboland thread, it is so nice to see people you have got to know having their babies   I hope you are having a nice weekend & not struggling too much with the heat x  

Andade I hope you are doing ok if you are still reading x  

Hello browncandy if you are reading too I hope you are ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy thanks for asking, charlottes bilirubin level had decreased a bit so we were d/c and have just got to watch and make sure the jaundice doesn't worsen... She's very well in herself tho. We went to Stratford upon Avon yesterday to the Christmas shop and brought Charlotte some decorations   we also paid a visit to nandos... Loving this sunny weather! I'm sure m&s will be just as nice as waitrose! Glad you're keeping in touch with your cycle buddies X

Hi Andade and brown candy x


----------



## Amy76

Lisa great news that Charlotte's levels have decreased & she is well in herself   I love that you have got her some christmas decorations even though it is only august   the sun seems to have vanished a bit today, I ended up walking the dogs in the rain this morning!   I helped dad unload a pickup of concrete during the day then made it to the gym on monday night & did 90 mins on the stepper & obviously had the chocolate cheesecake as my reward!   How is your dad getting on now? I hope his treatment is back on track & he is doing well   I hope you & charlotte are doing well & you have recovered from the cs now, what a crazy 12 months it has been! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy you would love the Xmas decorations I can't wait for Christmas! Concrete!   get you! Sounds like you thoroughly deserved the cheesecake! I know I love Xmas but we're supposed to be having some hotter weather early next week   as long as it doesn't get too hot! 

Dad is ok thanks he's had his chemo and is now 1/2 way thro so fingers crossed he remains well. Charlotte still has a little jaundice but remains well and now weighs 9lb 7! Can't believe she is 6 weeks old already... She's changing so much! Totally recovered from the cs an absolute breeze in comparison to the myo! What are your plans now? Xx


----------



## Amy76

Lisa Charlotte looks so cute!   how exciting it will be when you are putting the Christmas decorations up this year, I'm sure Charlotte will love looking at all the lights   Great that your dad is halfway through chemo, I really hope it is successful & he can enjoy spending some time with his new granddaughter   It is crazy that she is nearly 7 weeks old now, I bet you can't remember what life was like before she arrived!   great to hear that you have recovered so well from the cs & good that it seemed easier than the myo, I think us myo ladies are a tough bunch!   not much happening here, I have been mainly watching & loving all the Olympic coverage, hope you are having a nice weekend & it doesn't get too hot next week x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy how are you? Hope you are enjoying this lovely weather now the olympics are finished! We would be but Charlotte had her 1st immunisations yesterday so trying to make sure she stays cool.. Quite a challenge. Was awful! Don't know who was more upset! Never mind it's done now until round 2 in 4 weeks time! We took her to Hatton country park on Sunday to see the animals which I'm sure she'll never know about or remember lol X

Andade and brown candy hope you're both ok X


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   sorry for being a bit rubbish posting recently, things have been a little crazy but I am pleased to say I had an early scan today & they saw a heartbeat!   It is very early days & I am only 8 weeks 1 day & I am properly scared about things going wrong but also incredibly grateful to have even got to this point   I knew if I persevered long enough with the lucky orangeness it would work!   I hope you & Charlotte are doing well x  

Hello Andade & brown candy if you are still reading I hope you are both doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Amy I'm so happy for you I just shed a little tear!! How Was it natural!? This is just the best news! I understand how scared you must feel I remember that feeling well but do your best to relax sending you lots of love hugs and congratulations xx 

Btw me and Charlotte are doing fab   she is 10 weeks now! Going so quickly


----------



## Amy76

Thank you lisa, I didn't mean to make you cry   it was natural which is completely crazy after 7 yrs ttc, the myo, 4 failed cycles (3 fresh & 1 get) transferring a total of 6 'good quality' embies & being recommended to move on to de! the only thing we did do was I had read some good reviews about preseed & decided to give it a go around ovulation, I wasn't actually expecting it to work & certainly not the first time - think it might just be the best £15 I have ever spent!   obviously very early days but even if it doesn't work out I am completely amazed to have got this far   slightly concerned from the scan picture that it is actually an alien!   pleased to hear you & charlotte are doing well, crazy that she is 10 weeks already!   how is your dad doing? I hope he is getting on ok & responding well to treatment   only 15.5 weeks to xmas! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Wow!!! That's just amazing!itried preseed too! Not the cycle I conceived tho.. I'm so pleased for you and have everything crossed for you truly a miracle!! 

Dad is doing well and on his last cycle of chemo will have a ct scan now to see if it has worked x


----------



## xmaslisa

How you doing Amy? How many weeks now? Forgot to ask when your EDD is? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   I'm doing ok, things have been a bit busy as my 12.5 year old Labrador seemed a bit weak in her back legs & had a couple of other things so I took her to the vets on Wednesday where they did blood & urine tests, they seemed to indicate potential problems so she was back in for abdominal scan & more blood tests on Thursday which showed enlarged adrenal gland & patchy liver & spleen, she was back in today for more blood tests & I am just hoping it turns out to be something treatable   Also managed to drop a mug of tea on my iPad this morning & break the screen so need to get it repaired, fortunately I have accidental damage cover in anticipation of me being hopeless!   I should be 9 weeks 2 days today but was measuring 2 days behind at the private scan I had, I saw the midwife last week & she was really nice & referred me for a reassurance scan which is tomorrow morning, just hoping there is still something to see   I hope your dads last lot of chemo is going/has gone well & the scan shows it has worked   How are things going with Charlotte? I bet it is amazing seeing how much she is changing even in such a short time x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy sorry about your doggy.... I hope she'll be ok.... Likewise the iPad! I'm sure your scan will be fine too   so what is your EDD?  Dad has his chemo on Thursday then I think they wait 2 months after to check fingers crossed!! Charlotte is fab can't believe she was 11 weeks today... More of the dreaded vaccines coming up in a week or so   she actually rolled over from her tummy to her back today I'm really not sure if she's meant to be doing that kind of stuff yet! She's gonna be an early crawler I think. Let me know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   I love the photo, Charlotte looks absolutely gorgeous!   she has changed so much since the last picture, it sounds like she is doing well trying to roll over already!   I hope the injections go ok & aren't too traumatic for both of you   I really hope your dads chemo goes well on Thursday & that the follow up checks show everything is ok   I am still waiting for news on results for my dog, I think the replacement screen is covered by the accidental damage cover I took out & the scan went ok & it is still there!   I am so happy to have got to this point even though it doesn't actually seem real at the moment! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy I'm so pleased all was well at the scan. I guess the next milestone is the 12/40 scan! How exciting! I'll keep my fingers crossed for your dog x


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy how you doing? How's your doggie? Any news? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   I heard from the vets tonight, she is testing negative for the disease they thought she had so now I need to decide whether to do a needle biopsy on her liver to check whether the shading they saw on the scan is cancer or not, if it is cancerous we make the best of the time we have, if it is not cancer we test & possibly remove the two lumps she has on her skin which might be more mast cell tumours.............she is 12.5 years old now & I don't want to put her through lots of unnecessary stuff but I want to know I did the best I could for her   I'm doing ok, the midwife is coming tomorrow & said the appointment would take around an hour, not sure what she is planning to do!   I still haven't written my name in the green book she gave me!   how are things with you? I hope you & Charlotte are doing well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh poor doggie... Well I hope it's the best outcome for her. Ahhh yes the booking in appt! She will ask you loads of lifestyle and personal questions about you and your DP medical history etc.. Check your urine and send a sample, take routine bloods or give you forms to get them done, check bp give you bounty pack and leaflets on stuff and fill in your green book   how exciting!! Think you fill the first page or 2 in yourself so get cracking!

We're good thanks! Charlotte was 12 weeks today I can't believe how quickly it's going, she's really grown! She's smiling and gurgling now it's so cute... We have the second immunisations tomorrow   not looking forward to that again... 
Have you got a date yet for your 12/40 scan? Have they given you an EDD? X


----------



## xmaslisa

How did the midwife appt go Amy? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   I've booked my dog in for the needle biopsy of her liver thursday 29th september, decided I need to know that I've done my best for her, I think the results take a week to come back, just hoping we will get good news   midwife appointment went ok, she did a urine test, a carbon monoxide test, filed out the most amount of paperwork ever & took 7 vials of blood!   12 week scan is 4th October so not long now, current edd is 15th april. Between me & the dog my diary seems to have become full of medical appointments!   did you get more appointments because of the myo? she said I might, also did your stomach feel quite big early on? I am only 10.5 weeks but it feels quite big even though I'm not eating lots, I don't know whether it is cos I am taking cyclogest which I finish next week, I'm not sure that it is actually that big as I'm still in my normal jeans although they are low waisted, it just remind me a bit of when I had the fibroids & my stomach use to feel full  
How did Charlotte's injections go? I hope it wasn't too traumatic for either of you   amazing that she is already 12 weeks!   I remember the day you got your bfp   I can't believe how quick it has gone, I bet it is amazing watching her change & develop, she sounds so cute & worth everything you went through to get her  
I'm off down to portsmouth tomorrow to see my nieces for a few days as they have an inset day on friday, looking forwards to it as they are always very entertaining   xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I dont blame you I would do the same for my cat, they are like children too! Regarding the tummy I was in matty clothes and uniform by 12 weeks it got big really quickly! Think it's our tummy muscles it's like we've been pregnant several times   not long now for scan then!  I got the usual 12/40 and 20/40 scans but saw the consultant every few weeks. I guess you'll be told you're having a elcs too... Because of my multiple incisions on all walls of the uterus they decided my elcs would be best at 37/40. Tbf by then I was glad as I had quite a bit of pain and stretching due to some adhesions from either the surgery or endo. Other than that I had no problems!   best matty stuff I found were from H&M and next online their denim leggings were a god send like skinny jeans but with a lovely big elasticated waist band  

Injection was actually ok as it was just 1 booster and oral rotavirus they've stopped doing the men c so a small cry and was fine after no need for calpol... Back to 3 at 16 weeks tho...xx


----------



## xmaslisa

http://www.next.co.uk/go111508s3#719-415

Life savers!


----------



## Amy76

Lisa thanks for the recommendations & link, I might have to order some stuff if the 12 week scan goes ok!   my dogs are definitely part of the family, I would do anything I could for them   they always said after the myo that I would never be able to give birth naturally but on the basis I had struggled so much to get pregnant it didn't seem relevant!   I think they did quite a few incisions with my myo too & they have seen a couple of small fibroids on the scan but they say they are not a problem   great that the injection went ok, well done to both of you for being brave x


----------



## xmaslisa

How are you doing Amy? Hope all is well x


----------



## Amy76

Hello lisa   I'm doing ok, I was down in portsmouth last thursday to sunday staying with my sister & nieces, they were very entertaining, they gave me a makeover styling my hair with purple hair chalk & doing my make up, not sure it is a look I will recreate myself though!   My dog is at the vets today, they have done her liver & spleen needle biopsy as well as 3 other lumps we are concerned about & are just keeping an eye on her to make sure there isn't any internal bleeding, I think the 3 lumps are probably more mast cell tumours but we can always look at removing them if the liver & spleen are ok, just hoping for good news when the results come in either on saturday or early next week   how are you & charlotte getting on? I bet you can't remember what life was like before you became a mummy now   how is your dad doing? I hope his next results show the treatment is working   I have 12 week scan on tuesday so hoping we can get through that milestone then I will probably tell my dad   I hope everything is going well with you x


----------



## xmaslisa

Glad you're ok Amy   sounds like you've been having some fun! Yeah purple hair chalk doesn't sound like my kind of hair do either   
Hope you get some good news about your doggie.. still waiting about my dad. He's finished the chemo now so I'm guessing they will scan him shortly, we're off to visit tomorrow. 
We are good thanks! This 3 months has gone so quickly! I have had her cot delivered today so will be assembling that and I think she will be out of the next to me crib and in it by the end of the month as she's discovered how to roll over now which is great in the day but not at night! 
We've been talking of going for a weekend at Disneyland Paris in December so am in the process of getting her a passport not that she'll remember any of it! 
So excited for you for Tuesday! That 12/40 scan is such a fabulous milestone   let me know how you get on x


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck tomorrow Amy! I'm sure it will all be   let me know how you get on   X


----------



## Amy76

Thank you for the good luck wishes Lisa   I am relieved to say the scan went ok & there is still something there!!!   they couldn't get some of the measurements they needed because it was in the wrong position so I have to have a blood test in 2 weeks but they said everything looks ok   how are you & Charlotte doing? Did you manage to assemble the cot? Impressive that Charlotte has learnt to roll over although I imagine that brings more challenges too!   did you get to visit your dad at the weekend? I hope he is doing ok, I bet seeing Charlotte really cheers him up   Disneyland Paris in December sounds fab, imagine all the Christmas things!!!   xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Yay Amy! I'm sooo pleased for you!   how great are the scans!! Did you get some good pics? has your EDD changed after the scan?  Was it the nuchal translucency they couldn't measure? Have you told your dad now? And you need to update your profile signature! Sorry! Too many questions there! 
Assembled the cot bed after many choice words mainly 4 lettered!    and yes went to see dad he's not feeling too bad and has a scan in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed....he was talking if it's not all gone then he may not continue with treatment I think he's really suffered with the chemo and surgery so in some ways I can understand by nevertheless im now really hoping it has worked... he loves to see Charlotte tho! X


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh.... 82 days til Christmas btw!!


----------



## Amy76

Omg Charlotte is so cute!   I have a couple of scan pics, it definitely looks less like an alien now than it did!   it was the nuchal translucency measurement she couldn't get despite getting me to drink loads of extra water to try & make it move, I was quite impressed by my bladder control though!   I will probably tell my dad tomorrow, I doubt he will be that interested other than how it will affect work!   I did FaceTime my nieces this afternoon as my sister was desperate for me to tell them & they were very excited, the middle one even cried happy tears   I'm pleased to hear the cot got assembled even if there was a bit of shouting involved!   I really hope your dad does get good news from his scan, I can't even begin to imagine how difficult it must be to go through the surgery & chemo   Great that visits from Charlotte cheer him up lots x


----------



## xmaslisa

Lol!! I remember nearly peeing myself at the scans my bladder was so full! I'm sure all will be fine with the tests. Are you having any morning sickness or cravings yet? I remember I couldn't stop going to the loo for a pee!   I remember after the 12/40 scan I brought 1 small babygrow as a memento I found it really hard to stop buying gbthen and it's just as bad now! X

Wonder how Andade and brown candy are...


----------



## Amy76

Lisa I had already drunk quite a bit of water before the scan then I drank another 1.5 litres before she tried a second time but it didn't seem to make any difference, then she weighed me which seemed a bit mean, I'm pretty sure all the water I drunk was quite heavy!   they spotted a couple of small fibroids during the scan, I think the biggest was around 2cm & not in the way so she said they will just check the measurements at the next scan & keep an eye on them. I have been feeling ok & haven't had any morning sickness so far which is really lucky as my big phobia in life is being sick or anyone else being sick near me or even actors on tv pretending to be sick!   I have been walking the dogs for an hour each day but I might venture back to the gym now I have got past the 12 week mark   I am off down to london tomorrow with mum to the knitting & stitching show which should be good  

I wonder what happened to andade & browncandy too, I checked their forum profiles & neither of them have logged in since july so I guess they aren't about anymore, hopefully they are still moving forwards with their journey to becoming mummies  

I think it is nice that we have stayed in touch & it is so lovely to see & hear how charlotte is doing   

I hope you are having a nice day x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yikes! I bet you were about to burst! They dont press lightly when they scan either do they! 
Amy that is not a good phobia at all when you are pregnant or when you have a baby/small child! If you've made it to 12/40 without vomiting I think you will be ok... my oh has the same phobia but not quite as bad it's just him being sick he doesn't like, in fact I've only known him vomit once through norovirus  

I bet your baby will have lovely home made cardis and crocheted blankets! I'm sure you'll pick up some great ideas! I had some lovely hand knitted and crocheted stuff for Charlotte it's so lovely. I'm impressed at your level of activity! The first 15 weeks or so I just felt shattered and after 20/40 I was so uncomfortable it was all I could do to go to work and back! Did you tell your dad? He'll  want you back in work the day after you give birth!  
Definitely still keep in touch I think it's lovely too x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh how's your little doggie Amy? Have you had any news on the biopsies yet? Hope the show was good x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   the whole sickness phobia really isn't ideal, once I gave myself food poisoning from not reheating rice properly & I was so ill it was awful!   I told my dad yesterday & he wasn't that fussed, if things go ok I'm pretty sure he would prefer me to have a cs on a weekend so I didn't have to miss any time off work!   I heard from the vets to say the liver & spleen biopsies came back ok but the other 3 lumps are cancerous   it isn't ideal & I will speak to the main vet tomorrow to see what we do but I am relieved that her liver & spleen seem ok for now   the show was fab & I got some nice bits & pieces, mum bought me a very cute 'make your own felt elephant' kit so I am looking forwards to doing that   I hope you & Charlotte are doing well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Oh no! Poor doggie but like you say at least the liver and spleen are ok... you make me chuckle with your dad!   are you even allowed maternity leave!   did you see the consultant when you had your scan or do you have an appt booked for the future? I think after my 20/40 scan I saw them every 3 weeks   wonder if they will book you for a cs at 37/40 like me? Went to the Christmas shop again today and also had to nip into Starbucks for a pumpkin spice latte and cinnamon swirl bun... had to be done even though I need to dispose of approximately a stone...   x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa   I spoke to the main vet & she was very positive that it was worth doing the surgery so I have booked her in for Monday 17th October & will hope for the best   I'm not sure what is going to happen with work, dad is 72 now & I do wonder whether he might decide to close the company & retire but I will worry about that when it happens, it might be easier than me having to figure out how to deal with maternity pay, I had enough trouble understating setting up the stakeholder pensions!   I haven't heard anything about consultant appointments yet, I am a bit concerned that the midwife & sonographer have both mentioned giving birth despite me telling them about the myo & that I was told if I ever got pregnant I would have to have a cs!   I think the pumpkin latte counts as one of your 5 a day!   did you get anything from the Christmas shop or were you just browsing? Only 11 weeks today until Christmas! x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy glad youve had some positive news from the vets, I'm sure she will be grand! 
Maybe when you next see the midwife ask when you are likely to see the consultant, I'm assuming she's referred you on as consultant led? I saw both the community midwife and the consultant. 
I'm loving that a pumpkin spice latte counts as 1 of my 5 a day!  

Also loving that you know how many days it is til Christmas!   Got Charlotte another tree decoration from the Christmas shop! She loved it in there with all the lights! 

We went to the West Midlands safari park today and it was all decorated for Halloween it was brilliant! Ilove Halloween   

Are you going to find out what you're having or will you be having a surprise? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello lisa   I think I will mention whether I should have a consultant appointment, it says in my notes that I had a myo but no mention of needing cs or anything, I am at the hospital for a blood test next week cos they couldn't get the measurements from the 12 week scan so I might ask then, not sure my uterus is up to giving birth if we get that far!   The trip to the safari park sounds fun, will you be dressing Charlotte up & going trick or treating?    I love that you are stocking up on christmas decorations for charlotte, I'm sure she will appreciate having a mummy who is so enthusiastic about christmas!   my 20 week scan is booked for 30th nov which seems ages away so I might book a private one in between, if everything is ok & we can find out what we are having I think we will, just getting pregnant has been enough of a surprise for me!   hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy yes definitely mention it! When I had my 1st midwife booking appt I told her that I'd had a myo and that it was recommended that any future pregnancies should be via elcs. My consultant sent me a letter saying this so I showed her, I think she then referred me on to consultant led care. My 1st appt was after my 20/40 scan. It does seem along time between 12/40 and 20/40 scan doesn't it! I do t blame you for having a scan in between... thing is after the NHS 20/40 scan that's it!!  

I might have a little pumpkin babygrow for Charlotte   I think we'll just go for a walk tho and count the pumpkins 🎃 I have grown my own this year I actually put up my Halloween decs up today!  

Hope the doggie is ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Forgot to say do t forget to join your pregnancy club board Amy! I found it really useful


----------



## Amy76

Hello lisa  

I don't think I am ready to join the pregnancy due dates thread yet, I have read some of it but they are buying prams & decorating nurseries & that all seems a bit advanced for me at the moment, maybe when I am a bit further along I will feel more confident to join   I will try & sort out whether I need to have an appointment with a consultant at some point, I don't have a letter from the surgeon but I imagine it says in my main notes & he is based in the same department as all my appointments are so I wouldn't have thought it would be too difficult to sort out. I think I will book a scan if the blood test & midwife appointment next week go ok, nothing after the 20 week scan seems like a long wait, did they not monitor you for fibroids or anything?   

Well done for growing your own pumpkins & putting up the halloween decorations, I definitely think charlotte needs some sort of dress up outfit   

Did you say she has her 16 week injections this week? if so I hope they go as well as they can  

Any updates on your dad? I hope he is doing well  

My dog had her op this morning & they removed 6 lumps, they said she is recovering really well & has been outside & had something to eat & I can collect her at 3 pm, I am so happy & relieved  

xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I totally understand! I must admit I waited to buy most things until after the 20/40 scan but it was so hard to wait!! I bet you've been looking tho!   I knew which pram I was getting before I was pregnant...   
Yep 16 week injections tomorrow I'm dreading it, it's the same 3 she had at 8 weeks and we both sobbed.. she has a pumpkin onesie and bib for Halloween well take her on a nightly walk to count the pumpkins 🎃 we've been regularly walking 3 miles of a night mainly just to help shift this unwanted stone I have! 

No news on dad yet he's still waiting for an appt for a scan but he's feeling relatively well thank god. 

Amy that's such good news about your dog! I'm so pleased you can take her home later I bet you're relieved 
Hope you're feeling ok pregnancy symptom wise.. I had no further scans or monitoring of fibroids past 20/40 just 2 weekly consultant appts x


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

How did the 16 week injections go? I hope it wasn't too traumatic for either of you & that Charlotte didn't suffer any after affects  

I haven't looked at baby stuff, to be honest it still doesn't feel real but hopefully it will do soon!   I was speaking to my sister this morning & she said she has saved the crib from her last baby for me, I thought it was really sweet that she has kept it in her loft for 7 years, she obviously had more faith in my body that I did!  

I bet Charlotte looks super cute in her pumpkin onesie   Well done with your nightly walks, I keep meaning to go back to the gym but the sofa & my tracksuit are a more attractive option at the moment!   

I hope your dad gets his appointment through for his scan soon & that it shows the treatment has worked   Great that he is feeling relatively well, hopefully that is a good sign  

My dog seems to be recovering really well from her op, she has quite a few bald patches but all the wounds looks like they are healing well   the vet has also put her on some meds for arthritis in one of her elbows & she has to take one tablet every 36 hours which is a bit of a challenge to remember!  

My dad is away for a couple of days & collecting my nieces on his way home to bring them up to stay with me for a bit for half term so that should keep me entertained   mum & I are also doing a craft fair in 4 weeks so I need to get some stuff made for that  

I hope all is ok with you  

xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy I'm relieved to say that the 16 week injections were not as bad as the 8 week ones... she cried but managed to consol her quite quickly I gave her the recommended doses of calpol and fingers crossed she's been ok, no more now until after her 1st birthday hoorah! 

Bless your sister! Well that's one thing you don't need to buy then!   all of my friends have children so I'm steadily being given all sorts of stuff which I'm fairly grateful for! God put baby in front of things and it costs a fortune! Plus there's so much stuff to get! 

Looks like you're going to be busy then 1/2 term! Bet your nieces are so excited! 
When is your 20/40 scan? You will find you'll relax a little then. Hope you have a nice little bump  
Hope you have a lovely time with your nieces xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

great that you & charlotte coped ok with the 16 week injections & fab that she doesn't have anymore for a while  

most of my friends had children years ago so I don't think there will be hand-me-downs but a crib is a good start & I can always get second hand stuff to try & keep the cost down  

I'm hoping to get a lie in tomorrow before my nieces arrive as I'm sure it will be busy once they are here, they like baking & doing craft stuff & we will probably try & go swimming so I'm not sure how much work will get done!  

20 week scan is 30th november so still ages away, I am 15 weeks today & had the quadruple blood test yesterday & also the flu vaccine & I have a 16 week mw appointment next thursday so hopefully she will check for a hb, between me & the dog we seem to be having quite a lot of medical appointments at the moment!   I have a bump now & am loving my h&m maternity jeans & leggings, they are so much comfier than my normal jeans  

I hope you have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy hope you are having a nice time with your nieces   hope you managed that lie in! Charlottes sleep has been a bit off the last couple of days, waking a few more times in the night so I've been a bit tired! Think she's having a growth spurt/ leap 

When do you expect the results of your blood test? 

Good luck for your midwife appt Thursday, has she had a listen yet? That was my favourite part  

Hope your doggie is doing ok

Enjoy 1/2 term x

1 week til Halloween!  

62 days til Christmas!


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

I hope charlotte has started sleeping better again now & you aren't too tired  

My nieces went home on Friday but managed to keep me amused whilst they were here   we were walking to the park & they were telling me how hashtags make everything better, then one of them swung round a lamp post & said "they even make pole dancing better!"   apparently seeing how far you can hold the syringe from the child's mouth when you give them medicine isn't standard parenting!   they also came food shopping with me & picked a box of breakfast cereal & when I poured it out the next morning it basically just looked like a bowl of sweets, at which point they said "mummy wouldn't let us have this!"  

I had my 16 week midwife appointment on Thursday & heard the heartbeat   they also said my blood test results came back as low risk so that was good   they sent me a letter with a follow up appointment for 15th march so I phoned to ask if they needed to see me before then because of the myo & planned cs, she said that appointment would probably be to discuss a cs when I would be 36 weeks but that she would check my notes & phone me back, she called back & booked an appointment for 23rd November so I'm glad I queried it!  

My dog is doing really well & had her stitches out yesterday, just need her hair to start growing back now as she is still a bit patchy!  

Only one more sleep to Halloween!   

8 weeks today until Christmas Day, I bet this year will be extra special being Charlotte's first Christmas!     

I hope you are doing well x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy 
I'd love to say Charlotte was sleeping better but I'd be a big fat liar!! On top of her growth spurt she's now got a cold so sleeping is pretty broken unfortunately...our bedroom smells like a cross between a foxs glacier mint and a bottle of olbas   my sinuses have never been clearer!  nevermind I'm sure it will pass! 

Sounds like you had a ball with your nieces the pole dancing made me chuckle  

Glad your bloods came back low risk that's another thing to Not worry about.. Good job you said about the appt does make you wonder sometimes doesn't it   the heart beat is amazing isn't it!! I'm so pleased all is going well for you  

Dad had his follow up yesterday and so far so good lungs look clear. He's got to go back in 3 months and they will check the lymph nodes then, not sure why he's got to wait 3 months but I guess they know what they're doing. 
Glad your dog has recovered well and hope her hair grows back soon especially as this week the weather is getting nippy!

Did you do anything for Halloween? I made pumpkin soup and stuffed peppers, I grew my own pumpkins this year so have been pretty much eating pumpkin soup all autumn   Good job I like it! Charlotte was dressed in her pumpkin onesie and we went for a walk to count all the houses that were decorated for Halloween.
Did you see that cloudy is pregnant!! So pleased for her
Count down to 20/40 scan now! Soon be here! Xx

54 days til Christmas!


----------



## Amy76

Hello lisa  

Sorry to hear Charlotte has a cold & isn't sleeping very well at the moment   I hope she gets better soon & you both manage to get some sleep  

Great news that your dads appointment went well, that must be a relief   fx that the next follow up goes well too  

It is really cold here today & there was quite a frost this morning when I took the dogs out for a walk, I may have to consider putting a sweater on my dog until her hair grows back if it stays cold!  

I am impressed that you grew your own pumpkins this year & have been making soup, I bet Charlotte looked really cute in her pumpkin outfit   

I am in touch with Cloudy & am so happy that she is pregnant with twins, especially after everything she has been through   what a crazy year we have had!  

Not much to report here, I have consultant appointment 3 weeks today & 20 week scan 4 weeks today, I still haven't got my head around the idea that I might be pregnant but hopefully it will seem more real after the next scan   in the evenings I mainly just want to put my comfy tracksuit trousers on & snuggle on the sofa but mum has booked stalls at a couple of craft fairs on 12th & 19th november so I really need to get making some stuff!  

I hope Charlotte gets better soon & you are coping ok with the lack of sleep x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy how are you doing? Is it sinking in yet? 
We're not too bad... Charlotte still has her stuffy nose but I think it's hard bogies stuck up there now I think the cold has passed!! I'm busy squirting saline drops up there which she hates!! Sleep is minimal due to her struggling to breathe through her nose poor thing! She was weighed today and is a petite 12lb 4... just about tracking the 9th centile bless!

How is your dog coping with her bare bits in this weather... maybe you should get her a Xmas jumper     I t's a tad nippy! I was hoping for some snow!  

I read poor cloudys news in her diary... hope she has no more complications during her pregnancy bless her 

45 days til Christmas  

Xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Christmas decorations are up btw Amy!   

36 days to go!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

I think I am still in denial!   I have my consultant appointment on Wednesday & 20 week scan on 30th November so hopefully that will make things seem more real!   

I hope charlotte has recovered from her cold now & you are both managing to get more sleep  

She sounds petite but perfect, I think my nieces were all around 10lbs when they were born!   

My dog is doing well but there is one patch that is still quite bald which isn't great now it has got cold, she does have a bright pink dog jumper but I can't decide which looks more ridiculous - the bald patch or a big dog in a pink sweater!  

It was so sad that cloudy lost one of her twins   I have everything crossed for reggie though  

I am impressed that you have your xmas decorations up already, what does charlotte think of all the lights? Has she got any special Christmas dress up outfits yet? I bought my advent calendar today, only 5 weeks until Christmas!  

I hope you are doing ok & have had a nice weekend x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy!! Yes! Hopefully after your 20/40 scan it will finally sink in   can't believe you're almost 1/2 way through your pregnancy! That's gone sooo quickly!

Unfortunately Charlotte is still snuffly and now appears to have a strained/hoarse voice so I might be taking her to the GP tomorrow just to get them to have a look at her throat and ears for me. She's still in fine form tho! 

Ahhh poor doggy! She def needs a Xmas jumper! I got a great one for Charlotte from next last week with a flashing nose! I did buy her some dresses but she just doesn't seem to suit them so we've been buying more tops and jumpers. I have forfeited my usual real tree for a fake one that is slimmer and pre lit figured I would get used to it this year as she will be walking next year!  

Have booked to go and see Santa on the Severn valley railway and I'm going to the Christmas market and to see the Coca Cola Christmas truck too! She loves all the lights! 

Well that's my festivities to date! Let me know how you get on on Wednesday 

xx


----------



## xmaslisa

How did your consultants appointment go Amy? X


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

How is charlotte doing? I hope she is less snuffly now   I love the sound of her xmas jumper   We usually end up with a fake tree because of the dogs wagging tails knocking the needles off or getting them in their feet, they still look pretty once they are decorated   our Christmas tree won't be going up for a while but I do have an advent calendar & it is the Christmas lights switch on in Bedford tonight & I think there will be reindeer   I hope charlotte enjoys her visit to santa & the Christmas market & Coca Cola truck  

My dogs hair finally seems to be growing back, I think she decided to grow it after I threatened to dress her up in a jumper!  

How is your dad doing now? I hope he is well & the tests show everything is ok  

Consultant appointment went ok, she checked bp & urine which were ok & said I would need cs due to myo but she is aiming for 39 weeks, she also did a quick scan so we could see & it is still there!   I don't have to see her again until 15th march when I should be around 36 weeks. Next appointment is my 20 week scan next Wednesday!   

It is 2 years today since my myo surgery, what a difference 2 years makes!   I will be celebrating tonight with a pack of mini melt in the middle chocolate puddings which were half price in m&s!  

I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy
Charlotte is good thanks! Think she's finally getting over her snuffles. Dad is really well thanks. Had the all clear for lungs so now just got to wait for scan of lymph in Jan which is what the chemo was for so fingers crossed. 

Glad your dog has now got hair! Altho I would've loved to have seen a Xmas jumper  

Glad all went well with your appt, 39/40 is good going! At least you know where you are now..am I right in assuming they will give you your date at the 36/40 appt? They were going to do that with me but I pushed to know the date earlier! So do you now believe you are having a baby?! 

Wow where has 2 years gone!  It will be 2 years for me in April it was a year that I found out I was pregnant last week... now that seems like it has gone quick! Can't believe Charlotte will be 5 months on Sunday! 

Let me know how your scan goes on Wednesday and enjoy your puddings and Xmas lights switch on xx

31 days til Christmas!


----------



## xmaslisa

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Amy! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

I'm pleased to hear charlotte is getting over her cold & that your dad is doing really well  

The scan went well, they said everything looked ok & I am expecting a girl!   They also said I have anterior placenta which might explain why I am not feeling anything, either that or my insides are as numb from the myo as the scar on the outside!   I think they will set a date for cs at the 36 week consultant appointment, my edd is officially 14th April so I guess it will be some time in early April. 

Amazing that charlotte is already 5 months old!  

The Christmas lights switch on & fireworks were really good   I have my advent calendar ready for tomorrow  

I hope you are having a good week x


----------



## xmaslisa

Yay Amy!! Another little girl!   I had an anterior placenta and didn't feel much til later on either. Wow! Does it seem more real now? 

We have been doing more Christmas shopping today and I brought Charlotte another Christmas jumper   I can't help myself! We saw the GP who is not unduly concerned about charlottes weight and told me to just monitor it and if it drops another centile to contact them. I think I'm going to use the self weigh at one of the children's centres I can't bear the HV's again just yet!! 

Hope you're feeling ok and now get buying some baby things!!   xx

25 days til Christmas!!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

I thought finding out it was a girl would make it seem more real but I think I am still in denial, maybe it is because we tried for so long & had to go through the myo & 4 rounds of treatment & I never thought it would actually happen, I think it is going to be quite a shock if I do get to the point of being handed a baby!  

Well done with the christmas shopping, I bet charlotte looks really cute in her christmas jumper!   Great that the gp isn't worried about her weight, I remember my sister getting stressed about the hv commenting on my nieces weights when they dropped down after being big at birth, as long as she is feeding & happy I'm sure she will be fine   

I was down in Portsmouth last weekend visiting my sister & nieces & doing some christmas shopping, my sister is very excited so I said she can investigate baby purchases & see what she thinks I might need! I am going down to Portsmouth again tomorrow for the day with mum as one of my nieces in dancing in the christmas panto & it is the opening night tomorrow which should be fun    

We still haven't made a christmas cake yet but are planning to put our christmas decorations up this weekend   I hope you are feeling suitably christmassy!  

Only 17 more sleeps!!!


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy!! Yes I think you will be in shock especially when this little one arrives and there's not a baby thing in the house!!  bet you've got quite a bump now!!

Ahh love the panto you'll have a fab time! Hope your sister sorts you out!!

  I'm not making a cake this year I'll still do a yule log and mince pies tho and luckily I'd made 2 Christmas puddings last year! Very Christmassy in our house altho that's nothing new! 
Last Christmas with just the 2 of you!! Exciting!! Xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello lisa  

I do have a bump but I think some of it is just chocolate!   I did make it to the gym on monday & did 35 mins on the stepper & have been walking the dogs for an hour each day so I'm hoping that cancels out some of the chocolate I have been eating!  

The panto was fab, my niece was the best dancing elf & dancing penguin I have ever seen!   

We still haven't made a christmas cake, I think it is getting a bit late now!   I'm not a fan of mince pies but the yule log sounds very good  

We put our tree & some decorations up last weekend & I got a fab light up reindeer when I was down in portsmouth, I think you would be suitable impressed!  

I wonder how andade & brown candy are doing, I can't believe we have been chatting here for around two years now & how much we have been through together  

So exciting that you are having your first christmas as a mummy, I bet it will be amazing!    

I hope you have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Chocolate!   I really am looking forward to Xmas! Just think this will be your last just the 2!of you! How exciting!! 
I dont know about the reindeer! I'm suitably impressed by your exercising!i think by 20/40 I was pooped!! How are you coping with the pregnancy btw? Can't believe it's nearly 2 years! Wow where has that time gone its a bit crazy that we've had major surgery and now I have a baby and you have one on the way   

I often think about Andade and brown candy I hope they're ok. 

9 days til Christmas!!   

Hope you have a lovely weekend also xx


----------



## xmaslisa

Amy! Merry Christmas Eve to you! Hope you have a fantastic last Christmas as a 2. What a wonderful new year you have to look forward to with your little girl! Lovely chatting to you  xx  

Merry Christmas brown candy and Andade if you ever still read this xx

1 more sleep!!


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

So exciting that it is only one more sleep until your first Christmas as a mummy! I bet you are even more excited than normal!  

Pregnancy seems to be going ok so far although my stomach suddenly feels massive already & I am only 24 weeks!  

It has been lovely chatting to you too & having someone to share all the craziness we have been through with  

Andade & browncandy if you do still read I hope you are both doing well  

I hope you have a fantastic Christmas  

xxx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

I hope you've had a fab Christmas & wish you a very happy new year, what a difference 12 months makes!  

Take care xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Ahhh Amy have a happy new year too. Sending you lots of love and luck for 2017 it's going to be a special one xx


----------



## Amy76

Hello Lisa  

How are you & charlotte doing?

I had my 25 week mw appointment last Thursday (at 25 weeks 6 days cos I didn't want to go between xmas & new year!   ) she seems to think everything is ok & I asked about whether there would be any further scans to check on my fibroids but she said not, I also asked how they would know whether the scars from the myo surgery were holding ok & she said they would assume they were but if I was in a lot of pain or bleeding it was a sign there was a problem & to contact the hospital!   I sort of hoped they would monitor it rather than just panic if it becomes a problem!   I also had the whooping cough vaccine which was ok but gave me a dead arm!  

I feel like I am massive already despite having a long was still to go!    I did manage 45 mins on the stepper tonight to compensate for some of the chocolate I have been eating!  

I hope you are doing well  

xxx


----------



## xmaslisa

Hi Amy! Nice to hear from you and bump  

We are grand thanks! Charlotte is 61/2 months now and is eating food! She seems so big and grown up already it's craziness! Glad all is ok with you. I was told the same with my fibroids  didn't have any extra scans either! It is a bit crazy how they just presume all is ok but then I suppose it's a bit like people who have had previous Caesarian sections. I was massive at 25 weeks too! I think it's the abdo surgery making our abdo wall weaker! Have you had any pain? I had horrendous pain at the sides from about 28/40 but I think it was adhesions from surgery and my endometriosis... soon forgotten tho! I'm impressed you're still stepping! For some reason I can't post photos on here anymore or I'd post an updated one of charlotte. 
Can't believe you're more than 1/2 way now! Eek! Have you purchased any baby things yet? Xx


----------

